#lubuntu 2011-01-31
 * phillw I am getting tired of this,,,,,
<phillw> ;kickban evilMH0
<phillw> ;part DragonEyes
<phillw> ;help
<phillw> ;kickban evilMH0
<phillw> ;part
<DragonEyes> Error.  The syntax for that command is: part <channel>
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<phillw> You got to love that little dragon :D
<phillw> ;ban evilMH0
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<maverick> sometimes when i login i have this app that keeps flashing. it is makng it hard to type right now
<lighta> hi, having an issue during installation, look like hdd or iso is bad written, but I doubt about iso since i'm on it atm. I can't lauch chronium to get another iso so is there another option ?
<lighta> brb
<jmarsden> hyperair: Any idea what might be causing bug #710049 -- a bunch of packages are showing up ready to autoremove after a Lubuntu 10.10 install... which probably shoudn't be!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 710049 in lxdm (Ubuntu) "missing dependency allows encryptfs-utils to be autoremoved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710049
<mythid> can anyone help me with something please??
<mythid> Anyone there?
<mythid> hello??
<jmarsden> mythid: Ask your actual specific question and see if anyone can answer it.
<bioterror> mythid, where's the prolem?
<bioterror> *problem
<murpholinox> hi
<murpholinox> I am installing lubuntu in an old lap
<murpholinox> toshiba satellite for windows xp
<jmarsden> murpholinox: OK.  Do you have a question about Lubuntu?  Or are you just letting everyone know?
<murpholinox> sorry...I have 3 computers here...
<murpholinox> uhmmm ok...I was in the live install thing and after double clicking on the "install lubuntu 10.10 icon"
<murpholinox> a message appeared >> "failed to run /usr/bin/ubiquity as user root"
<murpholinox> unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<murpholinox> can I solve the problem?
<jmarsden> That was the first thing that happened?  You may want to boot from the CD and run the "Test this CD" option to verify the CD was created correctly.
<murpholinox> I'll do it now
<murpholinox> check finished : no errors found
<jmarsden> murpholinox: OK.  I've installed Lubuntu 10.10 a few times, and never seen that, but it does not seem to be something that would be machine-specific.  Can you boot from the CD and run the "Install Lubuntu" option, instead of running the LiveCD and then double clicking the installer icon?
<murpholinox> I did "install lubuntu"... it takes me again to the blue desktop with the installation-icon....(it's strange 'cause I can see for a moment the lower panel with the clock, and the internet connection, and also the menu with thr programs)
<murpholinox> after doing...nothing...
<murpholinox> a new message says that "Sorry he program "ubiquity" closed unexpectedly. If u were not doing anything confidential (entering passwords or other private info.) u can help to improve the application by reporting the problem)"
<murpholinox> () ignore future crashes of this program version
<murpholinox> report problem or close
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/AlternateInstall#Alternate%20Install
<bioterror> try that one
<murpholinox> downloading
<bioterror> with alternate install, you dont have to deal with ubiquity
<murpholinox> ok...It's time to sleep ....I'll do it in a few hours
<murpholinox> thanks
<psyklown> is there an easier way to add an application to startup rather than this -> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart  ?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<bioterror> there's section ;)
<psyklown> i dont understand why there is not an "add app" in desktop session.
<jmarsden> psyklown: If you install a package using Synaptic, doesn't it get automatically added to your menus?
<bioterror> should get
<psyklown> jmarsden i used ubuntu software center. it added some programs, but not compiz or emerald
<bioterror> someone have not made .desktop fiels for compiz and emerald
<JackyAlcine> Is Qt a good idea of a framework to use for Lubuntu application development?
<bioterror> has not
<bioterror> I was taking nap here :D
<jmarsden> psyklown: Ubuntu Software Center, in Lubuntu?  I don't see it in the Lubuntu menus.  Compiz and Emerald seem aimed more at modern higher end hardware than Lubuntu is, to me.  Are they commonly used with Lubuntu?  If your hardware can run Compiz well, why not just run GNOME too?  Maybe I'm just not the usual Lubuntu user :)
<bioterror> actually you're
<bioterror> lubuntu users hardly wishes to have desktop effects
<psyklown> jmarsden compiz and emerald run smoothly, but with gnome it is slow. hence me using lubuntu
<bioterror> they just wants a smooth and working dekstop without too much "candy"
<psyklown> all of this being moot since i was asking about start up apps
<jmarsden> psyklown: Really?  You are in #lubuntu, so why is it moot?  The answer is that in general packaged apps add themselves to the menus, in Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu, and if they do not, that's a bug against that package which should be filed.
<psyklown> jmarsden discussing why i am using compiz and emerald. that is moot.
<jmarsden> This should help answer your comment that "i dont understand why there is not an "add app" in desktop session."
<bioterror>  /wii jmarsden
<bioterror> whops :D
<bioterror> gotta stalk some
<phillw> ;kickban MichaelH
<phillw> ;kickban MH0
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<Ascavasaion> I have an AMD Duron 1300MHz machine, 30Gb HDD and 384M RAM.  I have two different graphics cards and two monitors.  What Distro would run the best on it?  I tried Puppy, but its kernel does not allow VGA arbiter which is key to enabling dual display support.  Any advice pelase.
<bioterror> as you joined #Lubuntu, you've made your decission, right?-)
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Not sure... PuppyLinux was my first choice, but its kernel does not support VGA arbiter.
<bioterror> try lubuntu LiveCD (as your computer doesnt seem to support USB pendrives?!)
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Does lubuntu have VGA arbiter enabled?
<JackyAlcine> Is ALSA shipped with Lubuntu? or is it PortAudio?
<bioterror> aosa
<bioterror> alsa
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, trying to sniff from somewhere what modules we have
<JackyAlcine> Alright, that saves me fifty years of work.
<JackyAlcine> I personally think ALSA's easier to use than Pulse.
<JackyAlcine> And it's so much more efficient.
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, as I quickly googled, seems to be
<bioterror> but now I have to flee to help new ceo with his phone :P ;)
<Ascavasaion> what site???
<JackyAlcine> What on earth is NAS?
<bioterror> JackyAlcine, network attached storage
<JackyAlcine> QSound calls it Network Audio System, and it's horrible.
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> hi leszek
<zkriesse> hello leszek
<afink> Hello everyone.  How can I make it so that lubuntu keeps the resolution I set after a reboot?
<leszek> afink: I think you need to execute lxrandrs tool on startup
<afink> ok I'll give that a try, thank you
<afink> does lxrandr write to xconfig?
<afink> I installed lubuntu on old older guys computer and made the resolution 800x600 so he could see it.  I would like to find a way to have it set to 800x600 default.  Can I do it in xorg.conf?
<leszek> afink: you can do it in xorg.conf aswell
<afink> ok great thanks.
<leszek> lxrandr is a gui for xrandr which is a specification for xorg and allows you to change settings of xorg on the flx
<leszek> *fly
<esing> hi lubuntians
<esing> I wonder how I can turn off the wlan connection window popping up after every booting, although my wlan key is already safed. How can I turn this off
<esing> hehe hi szczur :D
<szczur> h i esing
<esing> kak dela
<esing> :P
<esing> szczur I wonder if you know how I can shutoff the wlan windows after every reboot
<esing> always it asks me to enter the wpk2 key
<esing> but it is already safed
<esing> then i click cancle and go into internet
<esing> *smile*
<esing> ^^
<esing> if I click ctrl + alt + F2/F3 I turn to a full screen terminal , is that place with chroot rights?
<Timo_> esing: if you want chroot you just do sudo su
<Timo_> in any terminal
<esing> i see
<Timo_> I believe that ALT+Fx terminals are exactly the same as gnome-terminal
<Timo_> well, have the same functionality
<Timo_> but not sure about that
<esing> lubuntus uses gnome right?
<esing> i know that ubuntu uses the gnome environment .. does lubuntu this too? or kdeß
<Timo_> oh no
<Timo_> esing:
<Timo_> Sorry for saying gnome-terminal, Lubuntu uses Xterm
<Timo_> as Lubuntu stands for LXDE - Ubuntu
<Timo_> it's using the Lightweight X Desktop Envirement
<Timo_> which is used for old pc's mostly (so it's very fast :))
<esing> ah perfect
<esing> i like lxde very much
<esing> i dont like full desktops
<esing> :)
 * Timo_ hides - uses Linux Mint 10 => Gnome
<Timo_> but I guess, if I would've had an old pc, I would've used LXDE
<Timo_> as it's booming fast :)
<esing> *g*
<phillw> ;unban MichaelH
<Timo_> Hey we've got some Dragon Eyes here
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<phillw> ;unban MH0
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<ubuser> yeah, what
<ubuser> uh huh okay
<ubuser> yea uh huh, what
<ubuser> okay yeah uh huh
<ubuser> hello?
<mark76> Hello
<ubuser> u used ubuntu?
<mark76> Used?
<ubuser> im bout to install lubuntu 10.10
<mark76> Okay
<ubuser> i was wondering if you could put the iso on a flash drive
<mark76> That's good
<mark76> I can't, no
<ubuser> is there an option in the boot settings to load OS from it?
<mark76> I should think so
<ubuser> know a command to clear a flash drive?
<mark76> If you press ESC when the bios screen comes up it should give you an option to change the boot from device
<mark76> If it's the bios screen
<mark76> If it isn't then it's the first one that comes up after the manufacturer's spalsh screen
<mark76> splash
<szh> How can I add a startup application, i.e. a program that automatically starts at boot?
<leszek> szh: at boot or after logging in ?
<szh> after logging int
<szh> I mean after logging in
<leszek> there is a session management configuration under settings
<leszek> there you can set autostart apps
<szh> But there's no option to add a new one
<szh> ?
<bioterror> szh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<bioterror> the last one
<szh> thanks :)
 * bioterror knew that will be handy
<esing> hi
<mark76> Hey
<esing> ive got in my grub 3 different kernels for starting lubuntu, 2.6.35-25-generic,  2.6.35-22-generic,  2.6.31-0206..-generic     Can I just delete the 2 oldest or is it suggested to keep them?
<esing> hi mark76 :)
<MrChrisDruif> esing: If the newest kernel isn't giving you any troubles, than it's okay to delete the oldest two :)
<esing> ah super :)
<esing> thx MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome esing :)
<esing> =)
<MrChrisDruif> Linux like to keep older kernels as back-up O:-)
<mark76> Hi esing
<esing> heh ^^
<mark76> I have so many tabs
<MrChrisDruif> Hai mark76 :)
<mark76> Hey Chris
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<mark76> Not bad
<mark76> Leicester have signed ex Portugal No 1 Ricardo
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...and that's a good thing? :P
<mark76> I hope so
<mark76> And I'm finally at the upper limit of my recommended BMI
<MrChrisDruif> Congratulations :)
<MrChrisDruif> I know that is definitely is a good thing :)
<mark76> Yeah. Though I am aiming for the middle of the range
<mark76> Which around 144 lbs
<phillw> bug #1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<mark76> That way I can eat more cake :)
<MrChrisDruif> Funny phillw ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Are you a small man mark76? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Your middle bmi is 65 kg, that's not much...
<MrChrisDruif> I need to weight about 80 kg for bmi of 24
<MrChrisDruif> Meh....current BMI is 32.3 <_<"
<mark761> You must be really short
 * phillw this convo would be better suited to offtopic?
<mark76> BRB
<mark761> Back
<MrChrisDruif> That's quick :)
<hajour> i am 163 cm and 60 kg my bmi is 22.6 healthy weight. before i had medicine i was 75 kg
<MrChrisDruif> hajour: we've continued this conversation in -offtopic :)
<hajour> oops sorry
<hajour> wrong chat
#lubuntu 2011-02-01
<esing> hiho
<MrChrisDruif> Hai esing :)
<esing> wo? :D
<MrChrisDruif> You?
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<esing> hehe
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<esing> Iam rather a yellowbelly than a hai
<esing> :D
<esing> thanks alls fine here
<esing> iam  searching an audio player for only shell at the moment
<esing> (having another partition without desktop environment
<MrChrisDruif> aplay?
<MrChrisDruif> ;)
<esing> aplay :D
<esing> i download it now and try it
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't it installed by default? :P
<esing> dunno ^^
<esing> ah
<MrChrisDruif> In Arch you use it to test the sound :P
<esing> my second partition is not lubuntu
<esing> i have on 2nd partition debian
<MrChrisDruif> I run Ubuntu ;)
<esing> aplay  bash: aplay: command not found
<esing> ^^
<esing> I wanted LXDE therefore I chose lubuntu :D
<MrChrisDruif> aplay bash?
<MrChrisDruif> Meh.... "aplay /path/to/wav/or.mp3"
<MrChrisDruif> Otherwise...sudo apt-get install aplay ofc....but there must be better audioplayer for terminal
<jmarsden> MrChrisDruif: cmus is one possibility
<MrChrisDruif> jmarsden: esing was looking for a terminal audioplayer...if I remember it still tomorrow...I'll tell him :)
<jmarsden> Sounds good.  BTW I did apt-cache search mp3 | sort |less and then read the list to see any entries that mentioned terminal or cli or curses :)
<JackyAlcine> MrChrisDruif: how about the Sox library? it has a 'play <filename>' app.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright....like aplay?
<psyklown> i was wondering if i could get a little help getting my apps to autostart or just a really basic tutorial will suffice.
<bioterror> on login?
<psyklown> yeah it says to make a .desktop file and so forth, but im not sure what that is or where my autostart folder is.
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<bioterror> there's at the bottom
<bioterror> I've made a good example
<bioterror> should work like a charm
<psyklown> cp /usr/share/applications/urxvtd.desktop ~/.config/autostart/   do i insert the name of the application in there some where? im a bit confused
<bioterror> replace that urxvtd what ever you're needing
<bioterror> ofcourse
<psyklown> it is saying there is no such file or directory.
<psyklown> sorry. really new to linux
<bioterror> which program you're trying to load
<psyklown> i would like compiz and emerald. i dont use gnome just because it is too slow and i like the lubuntu. i know its weird :(
<bioterror> you might have to make yourself compiz.desktop and emerald.desktop if those are not found from /usr/share/applications/
<bioterror> you can make them to .config/autostart
<psyklown> alright that sounds good. im not good with "make to" so the ".desktop" is a hidden file right?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> it's something.desktop
<bioterror> that's in the FAQ too
<bioterror> there's a link to documentation about .desktop -files
<psyklown> i guess i did something wrong bio
<bioterror> what did you do then
<psyklown> i figured the only thing i would need to edit was the name and the exec which was both "emerald" then i inserted the name in the appropriate places. it didnt start on login
<psyklown> ill be back bio. see if i missed something
<bioterror> did you now get it working
<psyklown> no. i feel stupid :(
<bioterror> do you have those two activated in that something
<psyklown> it is in my autostart, but i guess i just went wrong in the making of the file
<bioterror> I cant access that FAQ from here, for a mystical reason
<psyklown> do have them activated in that?
<bioterror> read the faq
<bioterror> there's explaned that you have to activate the autostart from the menu
<psyklown> yeah thats what i said. i made sure it was selected to autostart
<bioterror> in terminal
<bioterror> which emerald
<bioterror> which compiz
<bioterror> and add the lines to exec
<psyklown> so i add usr/bin/emerald to exec?
<bioterror> it starts always with /
<bioterror> /usr/bin/emerald
<psyklown> oh yeah sorry
<psyklown> alright so /usr/bin/emerald should be the only thing in exec and that should execute the "emerald command"
<psyklown> im gonna give it a try
 * jmarsden wonders why psyklown can't stay on IRC while editing a small text file?  Something seems odd about that to me.
<bioterror> he tests that by logging out and in
<bioterror> reni raus
<bioterror> rein raus ;)
<jmarsden> Would be much more sane to test by clicking on the .desktop file, wouldn't it?  Then when that works, test autorunning it?
<bioterror> well, it would be too easy
<jmarsden> :)
<bioterror> it doesnt have that feeling of doing something
<psyklown> my god i finally got it working
<bioterror> I hope you have now a satisfied feeling
<psyklown> lol yeah. well when i first that that command "sudo nano /usr/share/applications/emerald.desktop" it was just a blank file and i thought i had to make one. so i made one and then copied it over it didnt work. this was with emerald. so i used that same command with compiz and i actually got a file with text. i copied it over and i think it activates emerald too
<bioterror> seems like you learned alot ;)
<psyklown> lol yeah. that i cant make a working executable for autostart
<bioterror> but you get those two autostart now?
<bioterror> and you have a 3D lubuntu desktop? ;)
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<bioterror> seems like you have a new problem, kristian-aalborg? ;)
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: what?
<bioterror> you usally join when you have something to ask ;)
<kristian-aalborg> is that wrong?
<bioterror> nope
<psyklown> bioterror yes i did get them to autostart. very content :)
<kristian-aalborg> I also help when I can, as opposed to calling people trolls...
<kristian-aalborg> would anyone have tried Lubuntu on a Thinkpad circa 2002-2005... it seems like it would go down very well
<bioterror> T40, T60
<bioterror> does it satisfy you
<kristian-aalborg> something with about 1.5 Ghz and 1 gig of ram
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: shall we bury the hatchet?
<bioterror> my wife is running lubuntu all the time on her T40p
<bioterror> everything is okay as long as you dont have to deal with broadcom chipsets
<psyklown> lol yeah i have the wretched broadcom
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, but I can tell you that T series thinkpads have always worked well with *nixes
<bioterror> with R-series I have no experience, X -series are too working well
<kristian-aalborg> IBM likes linux and are serious about standards
<bioterror> mostly the problems are with graphics
<kristian-aalborg> I think that goes for any graphics card manufacturer, more or less
<kristian-aalborg> I'm not going to need 3d, I think
<kristian-aalborg> how's surfing on the T40?
<bioterror> fine
<kristian-aalborg> flash is okay?
<bioterror> comes from the restricted
 * kristian-aalborg hates flash as much as the next guy, but it's everywhere 
<bioterror> and I've got propietary java from the partner repo
<kristian-aalborg> yes, I was thinking about the rendering
<bioterror> my wife plays some games at facebook
<bioterror> some may be a little laggy
<bioterror> but youtube works well for example
<kristian-aalborg> the 2g surf I put lubuntu on can't play youtube
<bioterror> psyklown, you got all the window borders working too without a problem?
<psyklown> bioterror do you mean emerald?
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> do I remember right, that it requires some "themes"
<psyklown> yeah i think whenever i got compiz to autostart it starts emerald too like they start together for some reason. even though i dont think i technically got emerald to autostart
<bioterror> it can be possible that compiz needs emerald and it launches it
<bioterror> it was like years ago when I played with those
<bioterror> as they were cool n hip ;)
<psyklown> yeah i just use it because lubuntu seems a bit dull graphically. this gives my laptop a more elegant look when i add the themes and such
<bioterror> yeah, now you can show it to your windows friends ;)
<psyklown> lol well i use windows too and all my friends are gamers so they really arent impressed by themes. we use high end graphics for gaming, but it does look nice.
<kristian-aalborg> box crashed, sorry
<psyklown> is there a 64 bit 10.04 lubuntu?
<bioterror> only if you make installation from mini.iso
<psyklown> ah. okay
<jmarsden> bioterror: Is there a technical reason for that, or just that no-one created a 64but Lubuntu ISO image yet?
<jmarsden> s/64but/64bit/
<bioterror> jmarsden, I think no one
<bioterror> and seems like 32bit packages are priority #1
<bioterror> I tried 10.10 64bit and it didnt work as well as 32bit, then I upgraded to 11.04 as 64bit and I decided that I'll use arch from now on as my desktop computer ;)
<jmarsden> bioterror: Understood, but I have a big beefy 64bit workstations I am typing on... maybe I can build a 64bit Lubuntu ISO one day.  But not today, it is approaching 1am here and I should go to bed.  Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS here on the main workstation.  Lubuntu and all kinds of other things in virtual machines :)
<jmarsden> 10.04.1 I mean, 10.04.2 is not out yet :)
<psyklown> having broadcom i have had a hard time with linux. if i use 10.04 ubuntu and lubuntu recognize my firmware. if i upgrade to any other version. my firmware is no longer recognize. the weirdest thing.
<psyklown> recognized*
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: have you experienced "flexing" problems with the T40?
<jmarsden> It's best to research Linux compatibility before getting your credit card out :)
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, you mean that fan is keeping noises?
<jmarsden> bioterror: I think he means his fan is full of dirt and stops and so his machine overheats.
<bioterror> that's normal :D
<bioterror> get yourself another and replace the fan
<bioterror> remove keyboard and so on
<bioterror> it's easy on older stinkpads
<psyklown> well im out. thanks for the help bio
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> one satisfied customer ;)
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: I heard on #thinkpad-forum that the T40 has a tendency to have components go loose on the motherboard
<bioterror> jmarsden, but the problem with 64bit is really that packages and stuff aint as up-to-date what seems to be with 32bit
<jmarsden> bioterror: Can you explain?  They are build from the same sources, they should be exactly as up to date!
<jmarsden> When I upload a source package to my PPA it gets built for both i386 and amd64...
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxappearance/+bug/690318 still nothing has happened
<jmarsden> bioterror: That's only six weeks old!  I ahve bugs that are two years old still in LP :)
<bioterror> jmarsden, yeah, it's not important. as 32bit doesnt have this problem....
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: so, all in all you'd recommend the T40?
<jmarsden> No, you just need to be more patient :)  I have bugs that are not 32bit or 64bit specific that have waited MUCH longer than six weeks :)
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, or T60, T61, T42, but I prefer that little p -letter ;)
<kristian-aalborg> as in pentium?
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, that means that panel is 1400x1050 ;)
<bioterror> and usually bt and wifi
<kristian-aalborg> ah
<bioterror> jmarsden, I've got some problems with chemistry in my brains, I'm not at good with that kind of patience ;)
<jmarsden> bioterror: Then you should just work on fixing the bug yourself and adding the fix to the bug report :)
<kristian-aalborg> I don't use bt, but wifi is essential... will have to ask seller if it's included
<bioterror> yeah, that's the thing what FOSS is about
<leszek> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leszek :)
<gandsnut> Would somebody direct me to the .MD5 checksum for the current release of Lubuntu's .ISO?
<gandsnut> I am at a loss to find it on the web site
<leszek> gandsnut: it should be here in the release announcement: http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1010-released
<gandsnut> thanks
<hblount> hi. i tethered my lg ally smartphone (android) to my laptop (10.10) for mobile broadband with an app "easytether". i can browse web, do irc, everything but make torrents connect. any idea what i can do to fix?
<hblount> anyone know how i can get my horizontal scroll to work for my acer laptop?
<leszek> hblount: for tethering you need to open the ports for torrent
<leszek> hblount: for the touchpad there is a command line tool called synclient take a look at its manpage there should be an option for switching that on
<leszek> hblount: synclient HorizEdgeScroll=1 should fix the problem
<hblount> cool
<leszek> if you want it to have it default you need create a autostart entry for this, please take a look at the wiki on how to do that
<hblount> i am trying to use the program nicotine but everytime i start it, it asks me to choose download folder again. it says "can't create directory, error, permission denied" how do i fix this?
<hblount> also, how do you open ports with my tether smartphone?
<hblount> leszek, i tried to google "lubuntu autostart wiki" but i cant find it. what do i search for?
<leszek> hblount: I don't know how to open that ports on your smartphone
<hblount> ok. do you know about permission denied error for nicotine program?
<hblount> i can't find autostart wiki on google
<leszek> nicotine ? I don't know the app
<hblount> fileshare app
<leszek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<hblount> nicotine is a filesharing app. i have to choose download folder every time i open and it says error "can't create directory, error, permission denied"
<hblount> the command on the wiki doesnt work for me
<hblount> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/applications/urxvtd.desktop': No such file or directory
<abualijawad> hi
<abualijawad> how to fix missing plugins in chromium browser for lubuntu
<hblount> how do i make a command autostart when i turn on computer?
<mark76> Is this for Lubuntu?
<RaceCondition> will Lubuntu run fast enough on a PIII 768MHz with 128MB RAM?
<mark76> Nah
<RaceCondition> mark76: no?
<mark76> I'm pretty sure it won't. But I could be wrong
<RaceCondition> how about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/LucidLynx ?
<RaceCondition> "To use the graphical installer from the live-cd, you need at least 160 MB of memory." << can I choose a text based installed?
<RaceCondition> (it's funny though that the installer requires more memory than the OS itself, and ironic)
<mark76> I imagine you could. Though I've never heard of one
<mark76> But there must be an alternative install for Lubuntu
<bioterror> yes there is
<mark76> Yay
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/AlternateInstall
<RaceCondition> oh, cool...
<RaceCondition> hmm, download link broken
<RaceCondition> is that the newest version of Lubuntu though? 10.10
<mark76> Yes
<RaceCondition> nice
<hblount> how do i make a command autostart on bootup?
<hblount> i tried "cp /usr/share/applications/urxvtd.desktop ~/.config/autostart/"
<hblount> error:
<hblount> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/applications/urxvtd.desktop': No such file or directory
<bioterror> it's just example
<bioterror> ;)
<mark76> Have you tried cp /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart /home/you/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu?
<hblount> damn
<bioterror> mark76, what?
<hblount> ok i want to make "synclient HorizEdgeScroll=1" execute when i startup
<hblount> how do i do that?
<bioterror> you make synclient.desktop
<bioterror> to the .config/autostart/ folder
<bioterror> and that line is the "exec" line
<hblount> i dont see autostart folder in .config
<hblount> i see lxpanel, lxterminal, other stuff
<bioterror> hblount, I guess you can mkdir it
<hblount> ok i make autostart folder. how to i make the command work
<bioterror> ffffuuuu
<bioterror> I removed
<bioterror> my file
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> hblount, http://pastebin.com/PfN4TSpp
<bioterror> I cant make this any more easy for you
<hblount> so i just type that in terminal?
<bioterror> you make something.desktop into your .config/autostart
<bioterror> and then you start Desktop Session Settings from the menu's preferences as the FAQ says
<hblount> what do i start in desktop session settings
<bioterror> sorry, but I really cant move the mouse cursor for you
<bioterror> how hard I wish I could
<hblount> yes, i am noob. but you are also poor explainer and get impatient because your instructions arent clear for noob
<hblount> thanks anyway
<hblount> everyone else that helped me hear crystal clear
<hblount> here*
<bioterror> maybe someone else gives him some help next time instead of me
<gnewb> Is there a GUI program to make the mouse larger?
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> gnewb, should be
<bioterror> I just came to my lappy to check it out
<gnewb> bioterror: Thank you, I tried a few from the Synaptic thing, no such animal, yet
<bioterror> lxappearance is the program and uses name Customize look and feel in the preferences
<gnewb> bioterror: Thank you, fetching now.
<bioterror> lxappearance is default program
<gnewb> bioterror: where is that located?
<bioterror> Wed00:02 <bioterror> lxappearance is the program and uses name Customize look and feel in the preferences
<gnewb> ok, thank you, is CLI
#lubuntu 2011-02-02
<ikt> heya anyone here :s
<bioterror> ofkooz
<ikt> lol heya
<ikt> do you know how to change login preferences?
<bioterror> explain moar
<ikt> i set during install for lubuntu to just go straight in
<ikt> i want to change it so that it requires username/password to login
<bioterror> ahh
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> im using phone, but i can dig it for u
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ theres howto enable it, but you can revert it
<bioterror> took a while as i had to use screens copy & paste function and 3G seems to cut becouse of lack of field
<ikt> all good, thanks
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> seems like i can help people after all! ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<ikt> hi again
<ikt> no luck :x
<ikt> I did the opposite of what the guide says but it hasn't disabled automatic login
<bioterror> hmm
<ikt> my lxdm.conf now has autologin #'d out
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm restart
<bioterror> if you didnt reboot yet
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> it that should make it to read the configure file again
<ikt> yeah I reboot after every config change :x
<bioterror> okay
<ikt> doing lxdm restart should result in login screen?
<bioterror> yes
<ikt> damn
<ikt> screen goes black then back to desktop
<bioterror> Im at work and no lubuntu here
<ikt> :<
<ikt> if I delete the file will it recreate it using defaults?
<bioterror> dont delete
<ikt> found it
<ikt> was the wrong file
<ikt> default.conf not lxdm.conf
<ikt> sigh and it still wants me to enter a password for the keyring
<bioterror> that can be easily taken care of
<bioterror> you have that network icon in your "systray"
<bioterror> click it, edit connections, take open the wireless tab, choose the connection and edit it
<bioterror> you should see at the bottom of that window "available to all users"
<ikt> yep
<bioterror> it asks passwords couple of times, but that's it
<bioterror> never again
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett!!
<ikt> god damn
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: yes?
<ikt> i love you :)
<JoeMaverickSett> lol
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, wanna add that to the FAQ? ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: ah, i would love too, but what should be added?
 * JoeMaverickSett is out in the universe. :D
<bioterror> that keyring -thingie, enable connection to all lusers
<JoeMaverickSett> oh, okie.
<bioterror> I left my backbag home, I dont have a pendrive with me
<bioterror> :D
<JoeMaverickSett> okie. i shall see and add it.
<ikt> thanks again bioterror :)
<bioterror> ikt, anything else in your mind
<ikt> nah that was it, cheers :)
<bioterror> you got that autologin configure off?
<ikt> yeah it requires username/pass to login
<gabe__> HELLO
<gabe__> greetings everybody.... I jsut installed lubuntu in my Dell mini 10 V,
<MrChrisDruif1> Congratulations gabe__ :)
<gabe__> and none of my microphones are working, not the internal  and not the external, I already tried installing alsa mixer, and unmuting it, also tried installing the xfce-mixer package and that did not
<gabe__> wrok either
<gabe__> Thankis
<gabe__> thanks
<MrChrisDruif1> Xfce-mixer?
<gabe__> my sound card is Realtek ALC272
<MrChrisDruif1> In LXDE?
<gabe__> well I dont know anything about lubuntu
<gabe__> sorry
<gabe__> I was just trying anything that I found that could help me from the ubuntu forums
<MrChrisDruif1> It's alright, it should work, but just odd Xfce in LXDE (even thou Lubuntu uses some gnome apps :P)
<gabe__> any Idea ma'am?
<MrChrisDruif1> Ma'am? =-O
<gabe__> sorry
<gabe__> Mr
<gabe__> I did not see that part on your nick
<MrChrisDruif1> xD
<gabe__> Well... Mr, Do you have any advice on which route to go?
<MrChrisDruif1> I'll looking :)
<gabe__> thanks
<MrChrisDruif1> Sorry. can't find anything...maybe someone else knows something....you could try again later/idle here....someone might come online who knows what to do :)
<gabe__> thanks anyways
<gabe__> also I have another question
<MrChrisDruif1> Shoot :)
<gabe__> I have setup my account as default user in my machine...however, even though I have set up to ask for my login when it boots, it just goes straight to my desktop without asking me for my credentials
<gabe__> do you know how to I could fix that?
<gabe__> sorry for the typos
<bioterror> second login asked today
<MrChrisDruif1> bioterror: What do you mean?
<bioterror> just a moement, I'll fix one thing and give you a hint
<gabe__> OK!
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<bioterror> there you have this how to enable autologin, reverse it, add the #.
<JoeMaverickSett> check /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf? autologin=username should be (#) to not autologin?
<bioterror> haaa!
 * JoeMaverickSett is late. :|
<bioterror> slow like a snail1
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, I even fixed the lxdm.conf to default.conf ;D
<JoeMaverickSett> sorry, sir. :'( *shame on me*.
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: grrhh, whatever... :
<bioterror> :-)
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: i'm having an endless "Starting Bluetooth" after i've enabled autologin. :|
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> you dont get to X11
<bioterror> remove bluetooth and you see something else :--)
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: how do i do that, good ol' master? :P
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: it's in Virtualbox, btw. ;D
<gabe__> ok
<gabe__> How do I save it?
<bioterror> ctrl+x
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=Realtek+ALC272 lots of happy users
<gabe__> Thanks!!!!!!
<bioterror> said tom hanks!
<bioterror> gabe__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/412862/comments/4
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/412862/comments/10
<bioterror> that chipset is doomed!
<JoeMaverickSett> nasty bug. :|
<quem> bloomed!
<gabe__> Thaks!!!!
<quem> going on a >2 months trip to africa. any software i don't want to forget to install before i depart on sunday?
<gabe__> I got it fix!!
<bioterror> gabe__, look comment #20
<gabe__> What I had to do was to go the alsa mixer applicatino
<JoeMaverickSett> quem: probably Google Earth. :)
<bioterror> joe :D
<gabe__> then check the REC box under the capture bar
<gabe__> that did the trick
<gabe__> THANKS a lot guys!
<bioterror> o/
<JoeMaverickSett> no problem, gabe__ now worship bioterror :P
<bioterror> #lubuntu > *
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<gabe__> LONG LIVE BIOTERROR!!!!
 * JoeMaverickSett giggles.
<bioterror> I'm fat and I have high blood pressure, I'm not going to live long :D
<gabe__> well at least try buddy
<gabe__> at least try
<quem> JoeMaverickSett: i won't have an internet connection though.. i thought it relied on downloading data? (i've never used it.)
<gabe__> Well guys again thank you!!! Have a great day!
<JoeMaverickSett> quem: heh, didn't think of it. sorry! :|
<esing> Hi !!!
<esing> I dont want that my display turns darker when i dont move the curser after 20 seconds
<esing> how can I change thisß?
<bioterror> hi again
<Gabe__> Hello there
<Gabe__> I know
<bioterror> esing, from power settings? ;)
<Gabe__> I just have another question
<Gabe__> right I got my mic to work
<bioterror> esing, if that's laptop, I think it has to be "idle"
<esing> where do I find the power settings in LXDE ?
<esing> yes it is a laptop
<bioterror> esing, unplug the power cord, you should see a battery icon ;)
<Gabe__> but now when I tried the test call from skype my recording sounded like I was speaking under the water
<esing> ah sec
<bioterror> Gabe, with that even I cant help you :(
<bioterror> ahh, your nick reminds me of that Cliffhanger movie :)
<Gabe__> reallly
<esing> _thx_ very _much_ !!!
<Gabe__> that sucks
<Gabe__> thanks anyways
<esing> it worked :-) *_AweSome_*
<esing> :)
<Gabe__> wow
<Gabe__> is there anybody else here that might have some ideas about what to do to fix the skype issue I mentioned before?
<Gabe__> I guess not! Thank you guys anyways! Have a good day!
<bioterror> szczur, do you make skype calls? does it sound like you're underwater?
<Gabe__> yes
<Gabe__> thats it
<bioterror> my employer pays my phonecalls if I use that phone, I can make broadband calls :D
<szczur> bioterror, i don't have mic at the moment
<JoeMaverickSett> i use skype, but no. :|
<bioterror> szczur, I thought you were a MC!
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<szczur> hahaha
<Gabe__> I went online and I saw a forum where the stated that in order to get skype to work with lubuntu one had to change the architecture of it lpia and then create the package and the run it
<Gabe__> that's what I dea
<Gabe__> did
<JoeMaverickSett> Gabe__: did you check all the options under Options > Sound Devices? (although this might not be the case :| )
<Gabe__> Well I have not tried that this time....
<bioterror> gabe, sudo apt-get install audacity
<Gabe__> let me check I will be right back
<Gabe__> i did that
<bioterror> Gabe__, if you record something with audacity, does it sound too like coming from underwater
<bioterror> or is it just the skype
<Gabe__> i install audacity and it sounded great
<Gabe__> no problems
<Gabe__> it is just skype
<bioterror> okay, skype related problems
<bioterror> technically your hw works juuuuust fine
<Gabe__> that's a good thing
<speckmade> what about having fun with gnash in chromium? Sadly, I only get errors like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bug/537205
<bioterror> I installed plymouth-lubuntu_text and still just blank screen on boot
<bioterror> anone running natty?
<bioterror> I noticed that the new background is having "gradient" lines
<Gabe___> Hello everybody
<Timo_> hi Gabe___
<Gabe___> I running lubuntu 10.10 on my Dell Inspiron 10v.  I have already installed skype on it but when I do the test call, and record my message it sounds like I am talking under the water.  I have audacity installed and it works just fine.  I has to be some issue with skype.  Any ideas?
<Gabe___> I guess there no one has any idea.  Thanks anyways!!!!
<Timo_> Gabe___:
<Timo_> I think you don't really see the point of IRC
<Timo_> you shouldn't think that every idler of the 37 people in here
<Gabe___> I am sorry
<Timo_> are 24/7 wathcing for people needing hepl
<Gabe___> sorry
<Gabe___> firs time here
<Timo_> they just check from time to time, so you should be patient for irc support to work out
<Timo_> no problem, it's just a mass made mistake, people tend to think that the others in the channel are some kind of helpdesk :P
<Gabe___> thanks for the info... sorry
<Timo_> but I don't really know how to solve it, it seems to be a problem related to skype. It's still beta, so maybe it's just a bug. Might be an idea to check @ Skype's customer support or something
<Gabe___> alright... will check that out
<Gabe___> thanks anyways.  Have a good day
<bioterror> could I get unaffiliated/affiliated
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> and wrong window :D
<siron> Is the Lubuntu a stable realese. How does it work compare with the ubuntu maverick realease
<bioterror> maverick is stable
<bioterror> 10.04 rather considered for pentiums and other i586 computers nowdays
#lubuntu 2011-02-03
<Juanantonio> Hi, anyone can tell how to update from 10.04 to 10.10? Thank you
<Juanantonio> Hello, can anyone tell me how's working 10.10? I am upgrading from 10.04
<winninglero> any body
<Juanantonio> I am alive, don't know about the rest
<Juanantonio> ;)
<winninglero> who are you?
<hajour> i just have ask for help for you both's :)
<winninglero> espera por tu nombre Juanantonio creo que hablas español
<phillw> Juanantonio: 10.10 is quite stable, the full notes are on the help page :)
<Juanantonio> Thank you, that is what I wanted to knw
<Juanantonio> winning> español de España, sí (Madrid)
<Juanantonio> but this is an international channel
<winninglero> installing right now lubuntu 10.10, I read that is a grub problem?
<phillw> Juanantonio: I'm just a poor admin / documentor, so if there any missing bits - come and nag me :D
<hajour> waiting for your name I think you speak Spanish Juanantonio  i have translate:)
<winninglero> pero quien me inpide hablar en español?
<Juanantonio> A grub problem? I don't know, I installed lubuntu to an old Pentium III PC without Windows
<phillw> winninglero: yes, os-prober for some reason was not getting installed, it only applies if you are running more than one version of linux and / or windows and is easily fixed.
<Juanantonio> I tried XP unattended and this was a complete mishap, so I am very happy with Lubuntu
<winninglero> problem if you have another operating system
<Juanantonio> Let me have a look at the upgrade in the other PC, back soon
<Juanantonio> God, getting new packets, 15 minutes missing
<winninglero> Other question Lubuntu is oficial? I read that is base in Ubuntu and is for slow PC. So i decided to installed.
<hajour> winninglero: sí, os-prober por alguna razón no estaba instalado, sólo se aplica si está ejecutando más de una versión de linux y / o ventanas y se fija fácilmente. :) << google
<Juanantonio> winning> I think that from 10.04 is officially supported by Canonical, and from 10.10 is LTS version
<phillw> winninglero: we are still awaiting Canonical to write up the notes for adopting a new member to the family, but we are treated by all teams as adopted.
<Juanantonio> Ah, okay
<phillw> with the dropping of i586 chipsets from the 10.10 kernel, our team has said that they will support 10.04 as if it were an LTS.
<Juanantonio> phillw> But then lubuntu is unofficially supported
<Juanantonio> Ah, okay, phill
<Juanantonio> Nevertheless, I am updating all the version that come out in the web ;)
<Juanantonio> and that is why I am updating to 10.04 to 10.10
<winninglero> Ok, unofficial; but is safe to used. Anyway i'm tring right now and i decided to install it.
<phillw> Juanantonio: I repeat, we are treated by all teams as fully adopted variant, it is just that Canonical are also a small team and trying to write up a system for us to be 'officially' adopted.
<phillw> We follow all the rules that other variants follow.
<Juanantonio> Ok, that is what I wanted: a small Ubuntu for my old PCs ;) and a big one (Kubuntu) for this PC
<Juanantonio> By the way, it works very well
<winninglero> For me Xubuntu 10.04 is a litter slow, i installes the lxde package of the official ubuntu repository and lxde is fast for me (my computer).
<Juanantonio> I installed it, and it recognized my LCD as 1680*1050@60 and configured it so, and a USB WiFi adapter I had plugged was also configured and used to download some missing and updated packets
<Juanantonio> winning> Yes, xubuntu is something more slow in old machines
<Juanantonio> I had installed in this PC Xubuntu and LXDE desktops
<Juanantonio> I proved them a lot ;)
<Juanantonio> Xubuntu is fine, but not too much slighter that Gnome or KDE
<winninglero> For me xubuntu is a deception (desección).
<Juanantonio> Hehehe
<Juanantonio> I wouldn't say so
<Juanantonio> but it is not as little resources demanding as the team says
<Juanantonio> winning> How is the PC you are installing lubuntu?
<winninglero> Well, when i tried lxde (i didn't installed lubuntu-desktop) in ubuntu 10.10 it was very fine for me.
<winninglero> Pentium 4 celeron - 1GB RAM
<Juanantonio> Buff
<winninglero> Win XP is fast  but xubuntu/ubuntu not.
<Juanantonio> What is the problem? In this PC, any Ubuntu-based will fly
<Juanantonio> Well, you have read before the PC I have installed lubuntu to
<winninglero> Probably my motherboard is the problem. It's integrated.
<Juanantonio> it is not half your PC :P
<Juanantonio> VGA integrated in the motherboard?
<winninglero> I have a geforce 6200
<Juanantonio> That's integrated in the motherboard, isnt't it?
<winninglero> I have a old PC-Chips motherboard
<Juanantonio> My PC is P III 800 Mhz, 256 Mb RAM, 8 Mb video integrated, 10 Gb EIDE HD, CDRW
<Juanantonio> with lubuntu, it is going very well
<Juanantonio> no miracle, obviously
<winninglero> I don't remember well, I guess i hace a m925g PC-chips motherboard.
<winninglero> I don't know WHY?. Windows 7 is acceptable in my computer but Ubuntu (gnome) 10.10 not.
<xGrind> i hace a pc-chips m810dlu
<xGrind> i'm using xubuntu 10.10
<winninglero> and it is fine for you?
<xGrind> yes
<xGrind> pc chips m810dlu, 512mb ram, amd duron
<winninglero> You are lucky, i have a bad motherboard
<xGrind> i want other ;/
<Juanantonio> I quit, I have a little problem with the update, soon back
<winninglero> me too.
<xGrind> winni; is running winXP ?
<Juanantonio> xGrind> In this PC XP almost dragged, but Lub works
<xGrind> i like lubuntu, but xubuntu is better ;)
<xGrind> best
<xGrind> ;x
<Juanantonio> Do you think so?
<Juanantonio> I think it is better but it is more resources demanding
<Juanantonio> in an old PC, that may be a dramatic difference
<Juanantonio> I like Xubuntu too, I have in this PC Kubuntu/Xubuntu, and now I am in a Xubuntu session but with Kopete
<Juanantonio> ;)
<xGrind> i am using pidgin with msn-pecan
<xGrind> is good
<Juanantonio> Msn pecan? What's that?
<xGrind> addon for pidgin, adium, empathy
<xGrind> msn enhanced
<Juanantonio> pidgin is not bad, but I prefer Kopete, and I don't know why, may be I am a KDE man :P
<xGrind> ;]
<Juanantonio> Or maybe what happens is that most of GTK plugins were not correctly installed in this PC and I see very small letters in it
<Juanantonio> in notifications, I mean
<Juanantonio> Evince I can read it very well, it is number 1 in PDF
<Juanantonio> But I can mesure the RAM used by KDE and Xfce and they differ very slightly
<xGrind> evince is good
<xGrind> file-roller
<Juanantonio> As soon as I can make something with a program, I lose interest in searching another program to make the same thing
<Juanantonio> that is why I have Hardy in this PC
<Juanantonio> ;)
<Juanantonio> I am lazy, hehehe
<Juanantonio> Evince seemed to me better than KPdf, and I have never used again KPdf
<zkriesse> Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussions
<Juanantonio> Ok
<efpc2003> 1 question
<efpc2003> i have a pentium 3 550mhz
<efpc2003> can i install lubuntu 10.10 on it?
<efpc2003> As support for i586 chipsets has been dropped from the kernel for the  10.10 series (These include VIA C3, AMD K6, National Semiconductor and  AMD Geode) you will need to use the 10.04 Release.
<efpc2003> ?
<efpc2003> so how to know it
<szczur> pentium 3 is i686 chip
<szczur> so you will be able to install bubuntu 10.10 on it
<szczur> pentium 2 and lower are affected
<efpc2003> thanks
<sensi4sale> hi. when i try to use some apps, it has error because it can't create directory. can anyone help?
<jmarsden> sensi4sale: Only if you provide more details :)  Which app, and exactly what error message are you seeing?
<sensi4sale> nicotine (file sharing app) makes me choose "download" and "upload" folder every time i start it
<sensi4sale> it says "can't create directory /home/sensi4sale/.nicotine, permission denied"
<jmarsden> sensi4sale: OK... and you are doing this logged in as user sensi4sale, right?
<sensi4sale> yeah
<jmarsden> OK.  What does   ls -ld /home/sensi4sale      output?
<sensi4sale> drwxr-xr-x 48 1016 1016 4096 2010-04-02 09:46 /home/sensi4sale
<jmarsden> Those 1016's are "interesting".   What does the command      id     output?
<sensi4sale> sorry im noob idk command id
<jmarsden> Just type the command id in a terminal window and tell me what it outputs :)
<jmarsden> Type the two letters i and d and then press the Enter key :)
<sensi4sale> thats crazy
<jmarsden> No, it is a command :)
<jmarsden> What does it do?
<sensi4sale> uid=1000(sensi4sale) gid=1000(sensi4sale) groups=1000(sensi4sale),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),108(lpadmin),114(admin),115(sambashare)
<jmarsden> Great.   Basically it looks like your homd directory is not really owned by sensi4sale but by some other user.
<jmarsden> What does    grep :1016: /etc/passwd       output?
<sensi4sale> how does that happen?
<jmarsden> Someone or something chowned the directory, I'd guess.
<sensi4sale> grep: /etc/passw: No such file or directory
<jmarsden> You left off the trailing letter "d"
<sensi4sale> oh
<sensi4sale> nothing happened
<sensi4sale> weird b/c this is my personal laptop that no one else uses
<jmarsden> Interesting.  OK, let's try this command      sudo chown -R sensi4sale:sensi4sale /home/sensi4sale
<jmarsden> Give it your password when it asks you for it.
<sensi4sale> chown: cannot access `/home/sensi4sale/.gvfs': Permission denied
<jmarsden> That's probably OK.  Now try running nicotine, I think it will work now.
<jmarsden> Did it work?
<sensi4sale> yay! it worked!
<sensi4sale> magic!
<sensi4sale> thanks alot jmarsden
<jmarsden> Good.  Not really magic, you just have a home directory that is owned by you, which is what programs expect :)  You're welcome.
<sensi4sale> i'm glad it wasnt hack or something
<sensi4sale> ok guten nacht
<wolfpack> I am not able to install lubuntu10.10. I am trying to install it using USB but get a blue screen with lubuntu in the middle. My system just stays on that screen. Any help on this issue ?
<bioterror> wolfpack, you should describe this situation a little more
<wolfpack> First, I downloaded lubuntu 10.10 iso from the lubunt wiki page. Then I made my USB bootable using startup disk creator of ubuntu10.04. After that I booted my computer, I get lubuntu screen with installation procedure. I selected the "installation lubuntu "option. Finally, I got a bligth blue scrren with lubuntu logo and title in middle. This screen stays for forever. I am not able to move ahead.
<bioterror> use Unetbootin
<bioterror> and m mm
<bioterror> you have your system installed, right?
<wolfpack> which system? ubuntu10.04 or lubuntu ?
<wolfpack> bioterror: ^
<bioterror> lubuntu
<bioterror> or where does it crash
<bioterror> after grub, what
<bioterror> lxdm?
<wolfpack> bioterror: I am not able to install lubuntu
<wolfpack> During installation procedure , I am stuck in blue screen .
<bioterror> right after login or what
<bioterror> can you start ubiquity?
<wolfpack> no
<bioterror> try acpi=off
<bioterror> or something like that
<wolfpack> where to use this command?
<bioterror> in kernel line in grub
<ct529> hi guys. just installed ubuntu with lxde and having some substantial problems .... it works perfectly from live cd .... when I install I get flooded by local_softirq_pending 08 errors ...
<ct529> hi guys. just installed ubuntu with lxde and having some substantial problems .... it works perfectly from live cd .... when I install I get flooded by local_softirq_pending 08 errors ...
<bioterror> ct529, sounds weird
<bioterror> ct529, I got a hint, are you there?
<ct529> bioterror: back, I was on the other computer trying to fix it
<bioterror> ct529, you should try to add nohz=off to your boot parameters, right after ro splash quiet
<ct529> bioterror: thanks a lot, I will try
<ct529> bioterror: the problem is that after installation I cannot even use sudo
<bioterror> you can try it from grub first
<ct529> bioterror: HOW?
<ct529> bioterror: sorry, how?
<bioterror> right after BIOS screen, press left shift
<bioterror> you should enter to tgrub
<bioterror> then you can edit the line by pressing e, add nohz=off and press ctrl+x as it suggests to boot
<ct529> bioterror: what is tgroub?
<bioterror> grub
<bioterror> I had a lag
<bioterror> :D
<ct529> bioterror: do i have to go to recovery mode?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> you choose to edit the normal
<ct529> bioterror: how do ~I update the grub so that it will always use that paramenter?
<bioterror> sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bioterror> save it and sudo update-grub
<bioterror> or is it that
<bioterror> njaeh, that's just a bandage
<bioterror> ahhhh
<bioterror> /etc/default/grub
<bioterror> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<bioterror> add it to there
<bioterror> IF IT WORKS! ;D
<bioterror> if it doesnt, then we have to think more
<ct529> bioterror: shall I switch off the acpi as well?
<bioterror> njaeh
<bioterror> let it be
<ct529> bioterror: ok
<bioterror> but did that work?
<bioterror> I assume you have booted already
<ct529> bioterror: yes, but I get an error no ipv6 router present
<bioterror> oh, that's another case then :D
<ct529> bioterror: the error just changed .... but stuck again .... what does that even mean????
<bioterror> what's the error now?
<ct529> eth0: no ipv6 routers present
<ct529> and everything is stuck
<ct529> I do not even know what it means ....
<ct529> thanks a lot for your help!
<bioterror> it means that it cant find ipv6 router
<bioterror> ipv6 should be disabled from the kernel
<ct529> bioterror: what can I do? can I disable it from the grub boot line?
<bioterror> mmmm
<bioterror> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-910.html might be a worth to try
<ct529> bioterror: thanks a lot .... I have to go (dentist!) .... hope to see you later!
<adi_> in lubuntu , which version of grub is used ?
<bioterror> it says grub2
<bioterror> 1.9x if I remember right
<bioterror> Version: 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<adi_> ok
<wolfpack> bioterror: I have messed up my whole grub after installation of lubunt
<bioterror> how's that
<wolfpack> My grub hasbeen messed up. In starting, I had windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04 .After that i installed Lubuntu 10.10 , my grub was ok till tahat time> After some updates in lubuntu I lost ubuntu and win7 from grub.Then i tried to reinstall the grub using "UBUNTU 10.04 USB" and using this link "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708"  .Now I am getting black screen while I try to boot.
<wolfpack> Currently I am using USB to run ubuntu10.04
<bioterror> why not just os-prober
<wolfpack> what ?
<bioterror> you had your lubuntu, you should have just run os-prober and then update-grub
<wolfpack> I was not aware about od-prober at that time :(
<wolfpack> os-prober *
<wolfpack> bioterror: Is there anyway ledt to solve this issue ?
<bioterror> you have one working installation atm?
<wolfpack> No, I am not able to boot in. I am using USB rigth now
<bioterror> you need to chroot
<wolfpack> I ran os-probe and got following msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/561927/
<wolfpack> What should me my new root ?
<bioterror> have you mounted the required dev's and then chrooted into some of the systems?
<bioterror> one of the systems
<bioterror> just like recovering ubuntu from windows installation
<wolfpack> bioterror: I follwed this link to mount and reinstall grub -"http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708"
<bioterror> something like that
<wolfpack> bioterror: I am into the ubuntu 10.04 terminal using this link "http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/howto-use-chroot-431293/#post2182864" .Will this help?
<bioterror> you tell me? ;)
<bioterror> but if you can boot with previous guide to some of the ubuntus
<bioterror> why not boot into it and run os-prober
<bioterror> just asking
<wolfpack> I able to see all the directories of my old ubuntu10.04 . but Don't know what to do. It tried running os -prober but got error "grep: /proc/mounts: No such file or directory Cannot find list of partitions!"
<wolfpack> bioterror: Now, I am able to login into old ubuntu 10.04 . But could not find my new Lubuntu in grub list. What should I do now to get all the os in grub list ?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install os-prober
<bioterror> sudo os-prober
<bioterror> sudo update-grub
<wolfpack> update-grub have removed some of the entries
<bioterror> trust me on this one
<wolfpack> I have 4 OS .Ubuntu 10.04, lubunt 10.10 , win XP< Win 7.But when i run the above command I am not getting win 7. You can check the ouput -"http://paste.ubuntu.com/561950/"
<wolfpack> bioterror: ^
<youssef> hi all
<bioterror> hi
<youssef> can someone help a newbie...
<bioterror> !ask | youssef
<ubot5> youssef: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<youssef> [Q] How can i rename icons on my desktop...
<bioterror> click that icon with right mouse button (button #2) edit with leafpad
<bioterror> and change the Name=ToAnyThingYouWantItToe
<youssef> Thanks Ive done that, changed e.g. Firefox Webbrowser to Internet
<youssef> but nothing changed...
<bioterror> really?
<youssef> do i have to reset/reboot anything
<youssef> yep
<youssef> [Desktop Entry]
<youssef> Version=1.0
<youssef> Name=Internet
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> should affect
<youssef> hmm 1 out of 3 applications works...
<bioterror> ~% cp /usr/share/applications/chromium-browser.desktop ~/Desktop
<bioterror> ~% cp /usr/share/applications/chromium-browser.desktop ~/Desktop
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> and I just renamed the Chromium Web Browser to "Internetz" and saved
<youssef> hmm, command not found I type your command but firefox.desktop instead
<youssef> cause thats how my .desktop is named in my folder
<youssef> (i checked that)
<youssef> awww!! got it :$
<youssef> Not an English installation, so its under Name[xx] where xx is the language prefix
<youssef> [Q] Ive installed Nvidia drivers for my GPU, works fine, but after reboot my font size (DPI?) is huge! Tried to change it at several places, including in openbox configuration manager...
<bioterror> I've got no experience with nvidia
<youssef> ok, well thanks bioterror! talk soon
<bioterror> you shoud search from ubuntuforums
<bioterror> there might be answer
<D33R> hello all!
<bioterror> D33R, hi
<D33R> hi bioterror, I'm new on lxde
<bioterror> we all have to start frm somewhere
<bioterror> from
<D33R> sure
<bioterror> do you have any question ins your mind
<D33R> not yet
<D33R> in a few minutes :P
<bioterror> D33R, you might want to check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ it has few tweaks and tricks
<D33R> bioterror: I'm going to ckeck the link
<D33R> I'm not new on linux, but I'm going to take a look anyway ;)
<gnewb> Is or are there any plans to include LibreOffice in the repository?
<bioterror> add ppa?
<gnewb> I guess
<bioterror> it should come for the natty, I think
<gnewb> http://www.libreoffice.org/ <the download part says just add Software or it is included in that.
<gnewb> *Software Center
<gnewb> http://www.libreoffice.org/download/ < there is a .gz and .tar there.
<bioterror> my internet turned to slow
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<gnewb> Mine just got slow also...but thank you.
<gnewb> I am on a an oldish desktop, trying to run stuff at minimal Requirements for testing purposes.
<bioterror> how's your testing doing, then
<gnewb> Fantastic, I reduced the Memory Calls by %22, CPU by %12, have it all backed up and ready to do that Minimal and then add the changes in, then I guess I need to show or give the results to the LXDE team.
<bioterror> another satisfied lubuntu user! ;)
<gnewb> I tested the Debian LXDE live, I was hooked then.
<bioterror> I've tried few LXDE desktop and Lubuntu seems to be most complete of them all
<D33R> do you try fedora with lxde?
<bioterror> I've tried Salix, OpenSuSe and what else there's
<gnewb> Now I am rolling that new one, then I am testing GhostBSD, they have a new installer and some other neat installer features that allow or permit more flexibility
<bioterror> oh yeah, Sabayon had it too
<gnewb> I could not get Fedora 11 to load the LXDE, but I was working on two servers and three other boxes then.
<bioterror> ghostbsd is yet another FreeBSD running something on live envinronment
<D33R> what kernel do you use guys?
<bioterror> 2.6.35-26 seems to be in use 10.10
<gnewb> Yes, is rather new, but looks promising, Ghost is just the Gnome version of PC-BSD, sorta.
<D33R> mmm, mine us 2.6.35.26
<D33R> mmm, mine us 2.6.35.25
<D33R> and i haven't got any update
<gnewb> 2.6.32.28 here
<gnewb> 10.04
<bioterror> natty had 2.6.38
<D33R> I got 10.10, I don know why a don't have the update for the kernel
<gnewb> I like even numbers
<bioterror> becouse I'm using proposals and other stuff
<gnewb> Sounds like it, you are on 10.10?
<bioterror> I am
<bioterror> 24hours ago I was using natty :D
<D33R> how its work?
<bioterror> no problems for me, I think
<bioterror> except blank plymouth :D
<D33R> I will try in one vbox
<gnewb> This Psychcats has a good article on something like that, still looking:> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> I've mostly just sudo apt-get purge gnome\* or kde\*
<D33R> I don't like to mix anything, allways use KDE and now I migrate to LXDE
<D33R> with a fresh intall
<D33R> install*
<gnewb> I like that minimal approach.
<bioterror> but should we move offtopic dicussions to #lubuntu-offtopic as this channel is for the support
<D33R> k
<bioterror> ;help
<bioterror> !grep | phillw
<ubot5> phillw: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bioterror> :D
<D33R> guys, I have one question
<D33R> how can I change the name of the lxterminal?
<bioterror> what name
<D33R> window name
<bioterror> you mean that there should read something in the title of the window
<D33R> right
<bioterror> I have there which tty I'm using, which directory and last command
<D33R> mine shows LXTerminal in the window title
<bioterror> right click -> name tab
<D33R> this change the name of the tab, but I dont use tabs :(
<bioterror> ha
<bioterror> ~% lxterminal -t "I luv bioterror"
<bioterror> :D
<D33R> let me check :P
<bioterror> does it work? ;)
<bioterror> you can edit your lxterminal.desktop file in /usr/share/applications/
<D33R> nothing
<D33R> no way
<D33R> I think I need to close all terminal and try
<bioterror> nope
<D33R> It works
<D33R> in the line tryexec
<D33R> how can I do to title shows the current directory?
<bioterror> ahhh, those can be done with shell's
<bioterror> and using real terminals like rxvt-unicode ;)
<D33R> starting to customize urxvt
<D33R> bioterror: tanks for the help
<D33R> thanks*
<bioterror> np
<hajour> i don't see the fonts good.hard to read it will not go bigger then fonts size 14
<hajour> if i click on bigger it not go bigger  also not after restart
<hajour> i have not good eyes its a problem for me
<hajour> i have xchat and use lubuntu
#lubuntu 2011-02-04
<kukuNut> is there alubuntu natty A2 release somewhere?
<head_victim> kukuNut: it's been delayed due to the main developer's hardware failure - should be out on the weekend or early next week
<kukuNut> head_victim: thanks.  wud like to have a live cd :)
<head_victim> kukuNut: yeah I've been cleaning out my virtual box installs so I can install the alpha2 on it to play around
<kukuNut> head_victim: great..will the mini.iso + lxde | lubuntu-desktop suffice for now?
<head_victim> kukuNut: either that or just use the alpha1 and update it, will end up the same
<kukuNut> but where is the A1?
<head_victim> I'll get you a link
<kukuNut> ok
<head_victim> The torrent file is best if you can, it's available at http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-natty-alpha1.iso.torrent
<kukuNut> head_victim: thanks
<Rabito> Hello
<bioterror> !grubrescue
<sugardrunk> hello
<bioterror> moro moi
<sugardrunk> jeps
<bioterror> can we help you?
<sugardrunk> just visiting :)
<bioterror> hope you're enjoying lubuntu
<sugardrunk> yes, just installed it yesterday
<Ormie> How do i format a drive?
<bioterror> you can use gparted
<Ormie> Um... A usb drive
<bioterror> you can use gparted
<Ormie> Cool
<bioterror> you have also disk utility in the preferences too
<Ormie> Cool
<Ormie> Thank you
<bioterror> np
<Ormie> Yes with the same topic
<Ormie> To format usb is MBR, GUID, Don't partition or Apple Partition Map?
<bioterror> MBR is okay
<Ormie> One or more partitions are busy on /dev/sdc
<bioterror> umount the drive and close file manager
<Ormie> Thank you again
<bioterror> D33R, try to stay still for a moment ;)
<D33R> bioterror: sry, I'm changing the binds of weechat, because I use one wich close it :(
<bioterror> hmm?
<D33R> I'm leaven the IRC because one of my binds in the terminal close my weechat
<D33R> leaving*
<D33R> I need to go to sleep :)
<bioterror> which binding
<D33R> my last reconnect, one moment
<D33R> ok, now it should work fine
<bioterror> you dont have to quit when you change bindings?
<D33R> no, but I have a problem with the bar in weechat and i'm changing it too
<leszek> hi
<jmarsden> Hi leszek, welcome to #lubuntu
<leszek> re
<hajour> hai leszek :)
<bioterror> hajour, have you submitted a bug raport for that font thing
<bioterror> you should ;)
<hajour> bioterror, Allanbell and charlie-tca are busy to try solving the problem
<bioterror> problem is in the OpenBox
<bioterror> I think
<hajour> they are in #ubuntu-accessibility bioterror
<NativeAngels> Hello
#lubuntu 2011-02-05
<philip__> What's a good DVD maker for LUbuntu 10.10?
<philip__> Hello?
<head_victim> philip__: xfburn is the default application in Lubuntu
<philip__> How do I convert a AVI file to DVD so I can use it on all DVD players?
<head_victim> philip__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring has a few different options
<philip__> I'm gonna give: QDVDAuthor a try
<philip__> Thanks for your help Head_Victim.
<head_victim> philip__: no problems, let us know how it goes
<head_victim> I personally haven't used any of them sorry
<philip__> Downloading packages now.
<philip__> I used to use Windows for that, but I had to buy a new harddrive as my drive went derp... So I needed a Operating system.
<philip__> I thought I'd Give Lubuntu a try.
<head_victim> Ah ok, good to hear, that's how I started, just swapping programs from windows to linux one at a time. Now I have no need for windows at all.
<philip__> :)
<philip__> Had to borrow moms lappy to download it of course haha
<head_victim> Hah yeah but once you have it you can use it as much as you like
<philip__> This PC Is 6 yrs old, I used to use regular Ubuntu but, Noticed GNOME was giving me 70% cpu spikes
<philip__> I was like GOD now Gnome sucks haha
<head_victim> Yeah I find anything P4 or older Lubuntu is the way to go (I'm currently on a p4 3.2 prescott cpu and it's great!)
<head_victim> I have used it to good effect on a 2.4 celeron as well
<philip__> I'm on AMD Sempron 3000+ 1.8GHZ 1GB ram 256MB video ram Nvidia geforce FX 5200 AGP8x 160GB machine.
<head_victim> It should run great then
<philip__> I'm on it right now so I know it does.
<philip__> Lol.
<head_victim> I'm a bit impatient, if things take a while to do I don't like it so the normal Ubuntu made me want to buy a new computer. Then I found Lubuntu and it saved me buying an upgrade as it worked for what I wanted as well as I wanted.
<philip__> Yeah I'm still looking on buying a new PC though lol.
<philip__> What you think of my 6 yr old machine?
<head_victim> Hah yeah fair enough, this is my irc/web browsing machine. I have a quad core with 10gb of ram for anything that really needs grunt
<philip__> I use this thing for Everything
 * philip__ hopes LibIMobile get updated soon.
<philip__> I have a IPod
<head_victim> Ah I bought an iriver, it uses ogg and flac and I can just copy/paste music.
<philip__> I wanted a portable device I could use as a computer and the iPod fit that
<head_victim> Cool, as long as it does what you need. I'm about to upgrade my phone so that will do that I think. The iriver I mainly got as a digital radio.
<philip__> Wanna hear a good song?
<philip__> Atleast I think it's good lol.
<head_victim> Heh I have to go get ready for a BBQ but if you want to post a link I'll probably listen later, also if you are liking Lubuntu and want to hang around and chat we have an "offtopic" channel where team members just hang around and chat - #lubuntu-offtopic :D
<philip__> Posted in PM.
<philip__> Just so you know :)
<philip__> Have fun!
<philip__> I would like to know how to setup my Windows keys on my keyboard, to make the menu pop open.
<philip__> So far I converted the video to DVD fine I'm hoping :)
<philip__> Burning it to Disk to test it
<philip__> I was wondering, have you guys thought about maybe Including Opera browser?
<bioterror> philip__, opera is closed source
<bioterror> it's against the ubuntu principles
<ct529> hi! I have a problem in lubuntu .... when I launch the use admin tool it just hangs there forever. the gui start, the little clock mouse courier starts, but it never stops .... anyone had this problem before? how do I add users manually?
<bioterror> "sudo adduser" in terminal
<ct529> bioterror: ok, thanks .... I thought it was useradd ....
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> both should work, I think
<ct529> bioterror: do you know the source of the problem i am experiencing? have you had any similar problem?
<bioterror> nope, I have not
<ct529> bioterror: there is a useradd
<ct529> bioterror: does adduser automatically add the users to the sudoers?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> so the user settings is not working for you?
<ct529> bioterror: nope .... :-( .... is there a way to reinstall it?
<ct529> bioterror: if I try to uninstall, i am worried about breaking a good installation
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge users-admin
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> should do the trick
<ct529> bioterror: mmmm .... wait and I try again (I am installing a groupof pacakges)
<ct529> bioterror: I have finally solved all the kernel errors, thanks to your help as well
<ct529> bioterror: it is quite fast now
<bioterror> yeah, Lubuntu is nice, even if you're having a decent computer
<ct529> bioterror: well, this is quite old actually .... and I had to do lot of tweaking :-)
<ct529> bioterror: nohz=off ipv6.disable=1 acpi=off at the moment, plus blacklisting some kernel modules that were giving a lot of grief
<bioterror> ahhh, I gave you those two ;)
<ct529> bioterror: there is still the user-admin problem to solve
<bioterror> you can edit /etc/group with editor ;)
<bioterror> vi, vim, nano
<bioterror> what ever is your favourite
<ct529> bioterror: yes I know, but this is my wife laptop ....
<ct529> bioterror: I do not want to her any grief with text editors
<bioterror> add her account (or yours) to adm admin and what was there
<bioterror> oh, I think you dont have to edit much those user settings
<ct529> bioterror: yes, I hope .... at the moment I do everything manually ....the sudoers group is adm or admin?
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<bioterror> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ct529> bioterror: I have actually been naughty .... I gave the root permission to login as root .... :-D
<ct529> bioterror: I can cope with all this sude stuff on all machines I use
<bioterror> it's okay to have a password for root, if you have to go to recovery mode or something
<bioterror> saved me couple of times
<ct529> I logged in graphical mode in root .... running lxde .... :-D
<bioterror> why? :P
<ct529> bioterror: because lubuntu does not offer my the option to start in console mode
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> remove lxdm and use startx
<bioterror> ^___^
<ct529> bioterror: oh ok .... better not, it is my wife's laptop
<ct529> bioterror: apt-get purge users-admin returns unable to locate pacakge users-admin
<ct529> bioterror: where did you find the %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL? in the sudoers file?
<bioterror> right
<bioterror> ct529, yeah that's defined in the /etc/sudoers
<ct529> bioterror: yes ....
<ct529> bioterror: ok .... users-admin is part of gnome-system-tools
<bioterror> "nice" ;)
<ct529> bioterror: apt-gte install gnome-system-tools --reinstall wll do it :-D
<bioterror> I'm a fan of purge
<bioterror> as I want to get rid of possible failed configuration files
<ct529> bioterror: me too ....
<ct529> bioterror: indeed the problem is still there
<ct529> bioterror: now, colossal purge
<ct529> bioterror: I do not understand why it is offering me to boot in kde, openbox and gnome when they are not at all installed .... :-(
<bioterror> w ha  t?
<bioterror> you mean the lxdm?
<bioterror> graphical login screen?
<ct529> bioterror: yes
<bioterror> sudo apt-get remove kde\*
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> if you have infected your computer with KDE
<ct529> bioterror: there is no kde of course .... it is a vanilla installation of lubuntu .... from scratch
<ct529> bioterror: or gnome or openbox
<bioterror> oh okay
<ct529> bioterror: do you recommend installing lxde-common and lxde-core?
<bioterror> those should be installed? ;)
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> wait a second :D
<ct529> bioterror:they are not
<bioterror> I just checked dpkg -L :D
<ct529> what do you think?
<bioterror> no you dont need them, as those are not dependencies in lubuntu-desktop
<ct529> bioterror: last question .... how do you use an external monitor with lxde?
<bioterror> I use only laptop :D
<ct529> bioterror: my wife has a nice 19" external to use with her laptop
<bioterror> she doesnt have a docking station?
<bioterror> or port replicator
<bioterror> how about xrandr
<bioterror> DVI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<bioterror> TV1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<ct529> bioterror: yes, I am uxing xrandr but the external monitor does not seem to like it .... no signal it says
<ct529> no docking station ....
<ct529> bioterror: I would like the "big desktop mode" with the laptop desktop as primary desktop
<ct529> bioterror: where on earth os xorg.conf on lubuntu?
<bioterror> theres no such thing
<bioterror> it's dun with udev if I remember right
<bioterror> you have xorg.conf.d or something
<bioterror> but ofcourse you can make one and it will overwrite the "probing"
<ct529> bioterror: thanks ....
<lubunturulz> me want 64 bit lubuntu so bat
<lubunturulz> aneybodeh 64 bti luunut distro share? D:
<lubunturulz> pehliease?
<BWMerlin> lubunturulz: there was a post/forum somewhere about that
<BWMerlin> i think what the person did was get the netboot ubuntu cd
<BWMerlin> the 64bit version
<BWMerlin> and then pulled down lubuntu that way so it had to pull down the 64 bit files etc
<BWMerlin> but yes i would also like a UEFI and 64bit support version of lubuntu
<lubunturulz> ah, thanks for the info
<wolfpack> biote/join ubuntu
<bioterror> hi! ;D
<jondot> hi all, is there a way i can unload lxde once i don't need it anymore to save memory?
<mrojas6996> Hola
<mrojas6996> ¿nadie sabe donde encuentro un canal de lubuntu en español?
<D33R> mrojas6996: Hola, exíste uno, pero nunca tienes gente online
<mrojas6996> entiendo, entonces significa que debo ir al canal de Ubuntu en español
<mrojas6996> gracias!
<leszek> hi
<aitiba> hi
<aitiba> which are the minimal requeriments to use the last stable version of lubuntu?
<jmarsden> aitiba: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements for the official ones
<aitiba> jmarsden thanks
<phillw> ;unban MH0
<phillw> ;part
<DragonEyes> Error.  The syntax for that command is: part <channel>
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<phillw> ;up
<phillw> ;unban MH0*!*@*
<phillw> ;unban evilMH0*!*@*
<phillw> ;lurk
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<kob>  hi all, anyone running TOR ? I'd need a running bridge to connect to the network
<jmarsden> kob: I don't think you'll find many Lubuntu users using Tor; the really security-paranoid tend to run a hardened OS such as OpenBSD or whatever... Lubuntu is more for folsk who older PCs or who like a lightweight GUI.  But I could be wrong.
<kob> ok
<kob> thx for the info
<kob> I'm just trying my luck here and there
<jmarsden> No problem.  I have used Tor, but am not doing so at the moment and I have not used it with Lubuntu.
<philip__> So I burned a DVD with Lubuntu, but there's green splotches in the video... that comes up every once in awhile.
<philip__> QDVDAuthor/brasaro
<jmarsden> philip__: Does the video playback fine when played directly from the original file on hard disk?
<philip__> Yup.
<philip__> The DVD Plays fine but gets the green pixels once in awhile.
<jmarsden> Did QDVDAuthor have to do some kind of video encoding format conversion before you burned the DVD?
<philip__> Yes.
<philip__> Had to convert it to DVD folders before I could make it playable on all DVD players.
<jmarsden> OK, so most likely that is what added the issue.  If you format convert and store that converted file on the hard drive, does *that* play back fine from the hard drive?
<philip__> yeah.
<jmarsden> Strange... if the video is fine in the converted file format, it should be fine on the DVD too.  Brasero doesn't change anything, as far as I know.
<philip__> Maybe it was a user glitch, first time using QDVDAuthor.
<philip__> hehe.
<philip__> Welcome back Phillw.
<philip__> How do I install the new LibIMobiledevice (For IPod touch) In Lubuntu?
<jmarsden> philip__: Has that LibIMobiledevice been packaged for Ubuntu yet?  Seems strange capitalization...?
<philip__> Yes it has. I think so.
<philip__> I need it for my IPod touch 4G 4.2.1 IOS.
<jmarsden> Then you can install it using Synaptic or whatever package manager you prefer.  search for it in there and then mark it for installation, and ask Synaptic to do it :)
<philip__> The only one available doesn't work. I tried it.
<jmarsden> "doesn't work" is pretty generic... did you get any error messages, did you file a bug report?
<philip__> Nah it just fails to download.
<jmarsden> OK, can you do    sudo apt-get install LibMobiledevice     and pastebin me the output?
<jmarsden> By the way, there is a big difference between "it doesn't work" and "I can't get it to install" :)
<philip__> Well the version that's currently available isn't supporting IOS 4.2.1
<jmarsden> OK.  So you have two choices (a) wait for the newer version to be packaged or (b) package it yourself and install it :)
<philip__> How do i package?
<jmarsden> Maybe also (c) persuade someone else to package the new version and then install their resulting package :)
<jmarsden> You'd have a lot of learning to do... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
#lubuntu 2011-02-06
<hopeless> hi. anybody an idea how to install lubuntu on harddisk ?
<jmarsden> hopeless: Boot from the CD, and select the Install item from the menu... then click through a few GUI screens of the installer... are you having a specific issue?
<hopeless> i installed it from cdrom to an usb stick. now i have lost the cd but still have the stick
<hopeless> now i want it on my harddisk but this item "install" is gone.
<jmarsden> How hard would it be to download the ISO and burn a new CD?  Do you have bandwidth issues that make that difficult?
<hopeless> well its 2am here, no stores open, no free usb stick, and tomorrow i have to show it :)
<hopeless> i know i am an idiot for looking the last cdrom *sogh*
<hopeless> so theres no package or so that i can just install to get the "installer" back?
<jmarsden> I don't know, I'll try to find out...
<jmarsden> I'm booting Lubuntu in a virtual machine right now to see...
<hopeless> thats very kind . thanks
<jmarsden> Taking longer than it should, virtualbox is giving me fits... trying on a real machine instead.  I think that shortcut is just to a way of running ubiquity, the Ubutnu installer... if I can find out exactly what it does, you might be able to just type in that command to start the install process...
<hopeless> oic
<hopeless> thanks
<jmarsden> That incon is not there on an already installed version of Lubuntu, so people do not accidentally install over the top of an already working copy... at least, I think that's why.
<hopeless> makes sense to me :)
<hopeless> but the tip with "ubiquity" was good. its not even installed. so that what i do now.
<jmarsden> Right.  The icon in the live CD is a .desktop file... I think you can just run   ubiquity gtk_ui      once you have ubiquity installed.
<hopeless> yup thats the plan. but everything painfull slow
<hopeless> 92%wait ... load 6 ...
<hopeless> i will report if it worked
<jmarsden> OK :)
<hopeless> hmm running for 5 mins but just giving a white screen. i'l wait
<jmarsden> Seems long... but OK.
<hopeless> this is an old p4 with 3ghz and 1gig ram...
<hopeless> ...but the usb stick seems to be very slow
<hopeless> yup now i got something on the screen.
<hopeless> ok. i think from here i can go allone.
<hopeless> thanks  a lot for the tip "ubiquity"... if you know what u are searching for things are a lot easyer :)
<hopeless> good night
<jmarsden> No problem!  Have fun with Lubuntu, ask again in here if you get stuck :)
<hopeless> i will and again thanks. (u saved me :) )
<Ciberglo> Could someone answer some doubts mine, about lubuntu? like, is it possible to run gedit on it ?
<Ciberglo> Is it possible to run gedit on lubuntu just doing "sudo apt-get install gedit" ?
<Ciberglo> Could anyone tell me if lubuntu supports Gedit ?
<JoeMaverickSett> Ciberglo: you can install gedit. yes.
<JoeMaverickSett> i tried it just now. :D
<Ciberglo> just doing "sudo apt-get install gedit"?
<JoeMaverickSett> yup
<Ciberglo> nice to hear it
<Ciberglo> i'm very excited to try out lubuntu
<Ciberglo> at this moment, I'm using ubuntu
<Ciberglo> but I'm sad with the ram used
<JoeMaverickSett> Ciberglo: yeah, it's a great one. it's on my Vbox though.
<Ciberglo> and I use really often virtual machines on virtualbox
<Ciberglo> So, I realized I need a "light ram" distro
<JoeMaverickSett> Ciberglo: lubuntu is pretty light.
<Ciberglo> JoeMaverickSett: Have you always used Lubuntu? If not, what was your previous distro and why you changed?
<JoeMaverickSett> Ciberglo: i'm using vanilla Ubuntu, but i test Lubuntu on Vbox every now and then
<JoeMaverickSett> i was using Windows previously
<Ciberglo> JoeMaverickSett: Nice to hear you swap to linux. But , what is vanilla Ubuntu ?
<JoeMaverickSett> Ciberglo: it's the normal Ubuntu, using GNOME
<Ciberglo> oh, ok
<Ciberglo> Have you heard vbox released the 4. version?
<JoeMaverickSett> Ciberglo: i'm using it. :D
<Ciberglo> JoeMaverickSett nice one
<Ciberglo> JoeMaverickSett: thank you to pay attention on my doubt. I was looking on google, but every result I found was teaching another thing and asking to open some text on gedit
<JoeMaverickSett> Ciberglo: you could use leafpad instead.
<JoeMaverickSett> it's the default text editor in lubuntu
<JoeMaverickSett> i forgot to mention. :|
<JoeMaverickSett> sorry
<Ciberglo> JoeMaverickSett: nice to hear, but I'm looking for gedit because of it's plugins. That I use to program (develop)
<JoeMaverickSett> Ciberglo: ah, okie. :)
<Ciberglo> JoeMaverickSett: Because of it's plugins, gedit becomes almost like TextMate (Mac text editor, nice one to develop)
<JoeMaverickSett> Ciberglo: any other support questions you might want to ask? otherwise we could hang out in #Lubuntu-offtopic. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> Ciberglo: ah, i've that plugin on my gedit. :D
<Ciberglo> JoeMaverickSett: Sorry, I forgot that. I'm going there
<Kutakizukari> Just installed Lubuntu, like how it runs on my Compaq Presario V2000. I did have Ubuntu on it but it was a ram hog. Can Lubuntu get the software manager like Ubuntu has to pick from categories?
<jmarsden> Kutakizukari: Synaptic doesn't work for you??
<jmarsden> Kutakizukari: click on the bird button (lower left) then Preferences -> Synaptic Package Manager
<Kutakizukari> jmarsden, yeah its working just wondering if the other could be installed.
<jmarsden> You can install anything you want... but Synaptic can see the packages in sections too... Click on the Sections buton.
<jmarsden> Kutakizukari: I think the one you are thinking of is called software-center   ... but installing it may pull in other GNOME libraries etc...
<Kutakizukari> jmarsden, thank you, is there a website that is like the software-center for looking through software?
<jmarsden> Kutakizukari: Not exactly, but maybe http://packages.ubuntu.com is close?
<Kutakizukari> jmarsden, based on different categories
<Kutakizukari> jmarsden, will check it out, thanks.
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<Ciberglo> Hi all again.
<Ciberglo> Is there a tutorial to build lxde from source on ubuntu ?
<bioterror>  hi gilir
<gilir> hi bioterror
<bioterror> got your computer fixed? ;)
<gilir> not yet :/
<UndiFineD> gilir: what is broken ?
<Kutakizukari> I accidentally deleted the icon that turns the computer on and off, how do I get it back?
<MrChrisDruif> On the bar below?
<Kutakizukari> MrChrisDruif, yeah.
<MrChrisDruif> I would think (not sure and can't test it) but right click on the bar and go to properties (or "add to panel" if that's available) and search for it there...otherwise I wouldn't know...
 * kristian-aalborg puts lubuntu on the "new" T40 now
<MrChrisDruif> T40?
<kristian-aalborg> Thinkpad anno 2003
<kristian-aalborg> it had XP on when I got it, and actually ran well... I take it it should fly with Lubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> I took 5 gb "aside" from another livecd
<kristian-aalborg> hi hajour
<kristian-aalborg> so, this is embarrasing.... can't remember how to auto-partition the remaining space
<hajour> o/ kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> the installer got lean
<kristian-aalborg> fixing partitions when you pick username and such... that's rad
<MrChrisDruif> Which USB installer would you recommend to create a bootable USB?
<kristian-aalborg> unetbootin
<kristian-aalborg> using it right now, as a matter of fact
<MrChrisDruif> Want to put XBMC on a ION330...but the disk drive hasn't arrived yet :P
<kristian-aalborg> this is for lubuntu, right?
<MrChrisDruif> On (L)ubuntu?
<kristian-aalborg> I mean, it is lubuntu you want to install?
<bioterror> unetbootin failed me last week many times
<MrChrisDruif> No, I want to install XBMC
<bioterror> I tried it with linux and windows
<bioterror> I had to use Universal Usb Installer
<MrChrisDruif> And I've gotten similar experiences with unetbootin on ubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: was the pen/device formatted to fat32 first?
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, ofcourse
<bioterror> and ext2 and ext3
<MrChrisDruif> And startup disk creator?
<kristian-aalborg> hmm... I've had mostly good experiences
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, I used to have
<bioterror> but not this time
<bioterror> I got "Missing operating system"
<kristian-aalborg> what was the iso? not all things work, I hear
<kristian-aalborg> hmm... lubuntu said my machine was a T41 when it is a T40... should not matter much, I suppose?
<MrChrisDruif> kristian-aalborg: You've been upgraded with Lubuntu ;)
<kristian-aalborg> probably ;)
<MrChrisDruif> But Universal USB Installer it is?
<bioterror> that would be my choice
<kristian-aalborg> never tried anything but unetbootin and dd
<kristian-aalborg> the latter seems tricky to me, though
<bioterror> I cant figure out why only Arch supports dd
<kristian-aalborg> it's in *untu by default as well?
<bioterror> nope
<kristian-aalborg> it's in mint
<MrChrisDruif> Is it also for Ubuntu?
<bioterror> good for them
<kristian-aalborg> I'll check when I have the lubuntu install running... pretty sure I used it in ubuntu
<jmarsden> dd is in coreutils in Ubuntu, should be in Lubuntu also.  /bin/dd
<bioterror> but still dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb wont boot up
<bioterror> but I'm off to bed
<bioterror> gotta be up in ̃~5hours
<jmarsden> bioterror: Ah, so that's not "Ubuntu doesn't support dd", that's the ISO for Ubuntu not being bootable directly from USB.  Not an issue with dd at all.
<kristian-aalborg> ok, so this is novel... when lubuntu starts, it has the ugliest halo ever around the logo
<bioterror> yeah, well. Arch might be the only distribution which let's users to dd iso to usb stick
<bioterror> and even bootup :D
<kristian-aalborg> debian does as well, at least for some versions
<kristian-aalborg> I actually thought unetbooting was more or less a GUI for dd
<bioterror> no its not
<bioterror> it does some bootloader changes
<kristian-aalborg> appeareantly
<bioterror> and it uses 7zip for extracting
<kristian-aalborg> I thought it uzed lzha
<kristian-aalborg> never researched much into those dark arts, though ;)
<kristian-aalborg> is aptitude not in lubuntu by default?!
<bioterror> no it's not
<kristian-aalborg> why, if I may ask?
<bioterror> I cant find why it's better than apt
<kristian-aalborg> I don't know... some people say so, but I don't think I got an explanation
<bioterror> exactly :)
<bioterror> tomato, tomeito
<kristian-aalborg> Kadaffi ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Meh...tried unetbootin....it failed miserably :P
<kristian-aalborg> bugger
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, suprised are:
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, and:
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, and even:
<bioterror> :D
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: No, not really :D
<MrChrisDruif> I hoped against hope :P
<kristian-aalborg> hurm... which services should I lose on startup?
<MrChrisDruif> kristian-aalborg: All?
<kristian-aalborg> cryptdisks? ntp?
<kristian-aalborg> MrChrisDruif: that would probably speed things up, yes ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, you'd think :D
<MrChrisDruif> Who needs the kernel anyway? ;)
<kristian-aalborg> the new grub has commands for the HURD, I think
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, grub has some kind of support for the HURD...
<MrChrisDruif> But you know what I mend, right? :P
<kristian-aalborg> what you mend? A broken jar, perhaps? :P
<MrChrisDruif> kristian-aalborg: Spell-checker says that ment isn't good <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Just like atleast <_<"
<kristian-aalborg> m-e-a-n-t
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> God :(
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> You've made my day :D
<MrChrisDruif> And "atleast"?
<kristian-aalborg> at least
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, always thought it was one word :P
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: got any tweaks for the T40?
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmmm...Start up disk creator made an Lubuntu start up instead of XBMC :P
<bioterror> :D
<MrChrisDruif> I know you like it....but it's going to be a Media Center PC for my parents...I just want XMBC on it....maybe with OpenSSH etc :P
<bioterror> install arch
<bioterror> and put xbmc into .xinitrc
<MrChrisDruif> I was trying to use XBMC's live cd thing :P
<kristian-aalborg> Tromboon.ogg is kind of a mean file to get
<kristian-aalborg> it's among the first files google list for "ogg sample"
<MrChrisDruif> Tromboon.ogg?
<MrChrisDruif> :-/
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> it makes a hideous sound... I dl'd it to test and had full volume by accident
<kristian-aalborg> sounds like a psychotic elephant in your room ;)
<MrChrisDruif> But I like psychotic elephant's :D They calm my soul O:-)
<kristian-aalborg> only when you smoke them ;)
<MrChrisDruif> No, it's the sound for me :P
#lubuntu 2012-01-30
<leszek> hi
<Myrtti> hello
<pAt_> hi
<leszek> I am working on lxkeymap right now to implement lvl3 switching aswell as multilayout switching. Its a mess xD. Hopefully keyboard layout configuration will land in lxsession one day
<leszek> at least the loading part of it
<callaghan> Hello, I just installed Lubuntu 12.04, at first using the daily iso, afterwards using Alpha 1 and upgrading the system. Always with the same result: I am stuck at the login screen, which just displays a light-gray bar on top and a black background. No content whatsoever. I have a mouse cursor but cannot log in. Any ideas?
<callaghan> I also installed the proprietary graphics driver using the command line in tty1 with no effect.
<callaghan> Or is there a way to launch lxde from the command line without the graphical login?
<Sentynel> callaghan: sudo start lxdm
<Sentynel> callaghan: I think I recall this being a known issue, and I think it might work if you type your username and password in even though you can't see anything
<callaghan> Sentynel, thank you, that works great.
<callaghan> Sentynel, oh, I didn't try that :)
<callaghan> Sentynel, is there a quick way to get back to lightdm without removing lxdm?
<Sentynel> I don't know, sorry
<callaghan> Sentynel, it's okay, at least I can login now, thanks again
<giuseppe60> hello
<giuseppe60> Lubuntu 11.10  ; to enter directly without entering the password??
<pcroque> giuseppe60: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_enable_automatic_logon_in_LXDM
<freeroute> Hi, when in Chromium browser, does your backspace work? Does the browser go back a page when you press backspace?
<giuseppe60> pcroque,   ok thanks
<pcroque> giuseppe60: NP. BTW that guide uses nano as the editor...but you can use leafpad instead if you're more comfortable with it.
<giuseppe60> pcroque,   to save /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<keccs> hi all
<smile> hi :)
<keccs> i'm trying to install lubuntu 11.10 on a 4gb pendrive
<smile> with which tool? :p
<keccs> however the graphical installation wont continue unless i have more than 4.1 gb disk space
<giuseppe60> pcroque,   ok wicht    sudo leafpad /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<keccs> just in virtualbox
<smile> keccs: yeah, possible :|
<keccs> anyone knows if there is a way to get around that?
<pcroque> giuseppe60: better to use command: gksudo leafpad /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<smile> install less packages ^^
<smile> keccs: you could do a minimal install :)
<keccs> i cant get that far
<pcroque> giuseppe60: then modify the file and press <ctrl> + Q to quit and save.
<giuseppe60> pcroque,   ok thanks
<keccs> the problem is that the second screen in the installation gui checks for disk space
<keccs> right after i select my language
<phillw> keccs: it is the installer that is the problem.
<keccs> so can i use a console based installer or something?
<phillw> as of 11.10, use alternate install.
<keccs> thank, i'll try that
<keccs> *thanks
<phillw> we discontinued the sub 4GB build a couple of releases ago.
<smile> phillw: crazy. :p
<smile> Slitaz is only taking up 100 MB on hard disk ^^
<phillw> smile: we did ask for an exception for lubuntu, but it was not granted. So, we have to use alternate.
<smile> phillw: :(
<giuseppe60> pcroque,   ok
<thor_> Test lubuntu 12.04 LSC. Cant find all apps , if you seach for totem or aisleriot it wont find it??
<giuseppe60> pcroque,   to speed up opening Lubuntu for my pc should be 50 seconds
<pcroque> giuseppe60: Sorry, I don't know much about speeding up the boot time in Lubuntu. Maybe someone else here can help.
<thor_> Test lubuntu 12.04 LSC. Cant find all apps , if you seach for totem it wont find it??
<giuseppe60> has anyone tried to speed up the startup time Lubuntu. takes me 50 seconds to open the Desktop
<thor_> giuseppe60:  You can uninstall fonts there is not in you language
<giuseppe60> thor_,   You can uninstall fonts: how?
<thor_> giuseppe60:  synaptic seach for fonts and ttf
<Pici> thor_: 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<thor_> giuseppe60:  you can uninstall bluez and cups to cups are for printer
<thor_> Pici: i will try there
<thor_> giuseppe60:  give a feedback then have don so. and rebootet
<giuseppe60> thor_,   I have to delete all enabled with Fleg ttf?
<thor_> sorry no only  fonts
<thor_> giuseppe60: remember that only those that is not in you language
<thor_> giuseppe60: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6j05f9SccY&feature=plcp&context=C3fe8ce2UDOEgsToPDskJ-z05iTsJED2Hc6NaWAPyy
<thor_> giuseppe60: sudo apt-get purge brltty foo2zjs hplip hplip-cups hplip-data hpijs min12xxw pxljr splix ttf-indic-fonts-core ttf-kacst-one ttf-khmeros-core ttf-lao ttf-punjabi-fonts ttf-unfonts-core
<thor_> giuseppe60: sudo apt-get purge foo2zjs hplip hplip-cups hplip-data hpijs min12xxw pxljr splix ttf-indic-fonts-core ttf-kacst-one ttf-khmeros-core ttf-lao ttf-punjabi-fonts ttf-unfonts-core
<Timo_> Hi! I was just wondering if I could disable the SUPER KEY shortcut for the menu
<Timo_> because SUPER+other keys are also bound, and they conflict a bit
<giuseppe60> thor_,  ok thant
<pcroque> Timo_:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/73043/how-do-i-unbind-super-key-from-menu-in-lubuntu
<thor_> giuseppe60:  you can make it than this, but you will have to install sysv-rc-conf, its about what is starting up at boot
<timob> thanks pcroque
<thor_> giuseppe60:  make it faster
<giuseppe60> thor_,   sudo gedid /etc/init.d......
<thor_> giuseppe60:  ehh ??
<giuseppe60> thor_,    I do not read well he writes sudo gedid /etc/init.d
<thor_> giuseppe60:  thats is something else
<thor_> giuseppe60: thats only then you have more than 1 cpu core
<giuseppe60> thor_,  pentiun 4 CPU  1500 MHZ
<thor_> giuseppe60:  pentium 4 is single core , so forget that
<giuseppe60> thor_,   I installed sysv-rc-conf                What to do now?
<thor_> giuseppe60: have ran that other i postet
<thor_> giuseppe60: have ran that other i postet
<thor_> giuseppe60: have you ran that other i postet
<giuseppe60> thor_,   Now restart your PC
<micahg> new chromium uploaded for alpha2
<Unit193> Thanks for letting us know!
<freeroute> hi, I believe the backspace functionality in Chromium browser is broken in 11.10
<freeroute> is this true?
<freeroute> I'm running in a liveUSB environment
<wxl> freeroute: yes
<wxl> yes it is true that you believe this
<wxl> ;)
<wxl> are you saying that the back button doesn't work?
<freeroute> haha
<freeroute> yes, when triggered through Backspace
<wxl> but clicking on it works fine?
<freeroute> yup
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> shift-left arrow is fine
<pcroque> freeroute: the backspace key doesn't do anything (apparently) in chromium or firefox on my system...but <alt> + <left arrow> does go back through the history on both browsers.
<freeroute> Alt + Left Arrow confirmed for working here too.
<wxl> freeroute: yep i can't get it to work
<freeroute> it's indeed strange, I always use the backspace key on windows systems
<wxl> furthermore there do not seem to be conflicting global hotkeys in openbox
<freeroute> this is extremely detrimental to user experience :p
<wxl> interested in filing a bug?
<pcroque> Perhaps that's by design. You wouldn't want to be typing into a text box in the browser...hit the backspace to delete a character...and go to the previous page.
<freeroute> I would love to, but I'm unfamiliar with the whole bugreporting process.
<wxl> yeah and you're probably using chrome on windows
<freeroute> pcroque: but on windows when the cursor is focused on text, it just deletes a character in the text instead of going back in history
<freeroute> wxl: Chromium :)
<freeroute> (Portable)
<wxl> freeroute: if you don't want to bother, i can take it from here but… http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95743
<wxl> uh
<wxl> wait
<wxl> not that
<wxl> wtf
<wxl> argh
<freeroute> take it easy lol
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs
<freeroute> finally, a zen moment
<wxl> sorry i just apparently didn't set up guest additions in vbox tho i swore i did
<Unit193> !bug
<ubot5`> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<freeroute> yeah getting that copy pasting thing between vbox and host going is a heavy PITA
<freeroute> usually with me it doesn't even work after I install the guest additions on the guest
<wxl> Unit193: not the lubuntu page so neener neener i win
<wxl> i've had like zero problems with vbox assuming i actually have guest additions installed
<freeroute> but I don't know of what I should report the bug to, the Chromium? OpenBox? LXDE?
<wxl> chromium-browser
<wxl> it's a start at least
<Unit193> wxl: Mine was updated sooner to now ;)
<Unit193> Worse comes to worse and they'll retag it
<wxl> you'll need a launchpad account but that's no big deal
<freeroute> it would be about time then
<wxl> thx for getting involved :)
<wxl> when you got it, post it up here and we can all confirm it
<freeroute> I'm not a developer (yet) but I'm fond of writing documentation and otherwise tinkering until I find some annoying bugs :)
<freeroute> sure thing
<wxl> you should join the docs team ;)
<freeroute> I definitely will... when I find enough time :p
<tertl6> i found a bug in lubuntu
<wxl> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
<freeroute> but then again, I'm going to apply for a job in a DC for nightshifts, so my guess is that my online time will be very abundant
<tertl6> but its in a VM
<wxl> tertl6: it's still a bug!
<wxl> whatcha got?
#lubuntu 2012-01-31
<wxl> freeroute: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<Gnostus_> tertl6: What didja find?
<freeroute> whoops... so I've learned what happens when I right click on a link and press C :p
<freeroute> basically whole irssi closes
<freeroute> also, why isn't irssi included with the default install of lubuntu? isn't it one of the most light-weight IRC clients?
<wxl> freeroute: try ctrl-click
<wxl> freeroute: yeah that's a good question. i've wondered that about some other things, too, but i think lubuntu aims to strike a balance between lightweight and feature rich
<wxl> it's not an austere distro
<wxl> just a lean one
<wxl> like why aren't we all running w3m, right? ;)
<Gnostus_> Because of lynx, of course ;)
<wxl> ew lynx gross
<freeroute> eeh... because there's also lynx? :p
<freeroute> never tried both though
<wxl> actually i like elinks a lot but w3m has some cool features
<wxl> there's always dillo too
<freeroute> I prefer pictures, animations and flash for my web experience
<wxl> right
<freeroute> browsing modern day web text only is just... too hardcore
<wxl> and some people like emoticons and other garbage with their irc
<wxl> not to mention the ability to integrate it with all their other im stuff
<wxl> thus pidgin
<freeroute> or KvIRC
<Gnostus_> speaking of pidgin, am I clueless or is there really no way to save lists of channels?
<freeroute> but then again, this is my first time using irssi and I already have a headache thinking about the time and effort I'm going to put into configuring it for just about my taste
<wxl> Gnostus_: yep, clueless
<wxl> freeroute: it *IS* a pita. but the results are worthwhile. i love my irssi.
<wxl> Gnostus_: buddies > add chat
<freeroute> I know, but that goes for just about the whole Linux experience in general :p
<Gnostus_> wxl: woot, thanks
<wxl> freeroute: the joy is that you can change EVERYTHING. you should check out what you can do to the mouse
<freeroute> wxl: you mean... you still use the mouse? ;)
<freeroute> I've seen what people can do with only their Openbox (and some panels), and it looks pretty slick, but then again... the amount of time those people put in configuring their design is amazing to say the least
<wxl> i don't use the mouse much
<wxl> i use firefox just because i need my vimperator plugin
<freeroute> yeah that's what I'm trying to achieve, also doing everything with the CLI, but it's usually the small things that take the most time in research. For example... how can I delete whole words like Ctrl+Backspace in irssi? I've yet to find it on google :/
<freeroute> also vim... wow that's a whole different level. irssi is a tiny blue dot compared to vim
<freeroute> by the time it takes me to learn vim effectively I'll have a grey beard and long hair
<freeroute> just in time to call myself a wizard
<wxl> vim = <3
<wxl> my vimrc is pretty short
<wxl> vim is easy
<wxl> that's what makes it wonderful
<wxl> you're a wizard if you're skilled at sed
<freeroute> and awk
<wxl> nice to see someone trying to do all-cli
<wxl> you should try finnix
<wxl> oh nevermind
<wxl> you need chromium :/
<freeroute> I think all-CLI is the only way to work cross-platform (cross *nix in this case)
<freeroute> looks cool, but how is Finnix different from let's say SysRescueCD or Trinity Rescue Kit ?
<wxl> well i've found that finnix is one of those distros that "just works"
<wxl> there were some networking things i tried to do with trk that were no problem on finnix
<freeroute> I use SRCD usually for troubleshooting hardware and resolving windows boot issues
<freeroute> I'm actually booted in a liveUSB Lubuntu environment to remove a virus from my windows system lol
<freeroute> root@ubuntu:~# uptime 01:36:29 up 4 days,  5:03,  6 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<freeroute> I kind of procrastinated on that one ;)
<freeroute> welp, here's the report - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/924049
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 924049 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Unable to go back by pressing the Backspace key." [Undecided,New]
<freeroute> I hope it's according to all of the rules and guidelines :)
<JadedJacob> Good to see LUBUNTU an official ubuntu release now :)
<JadedJacob> Just about to set it up on a spare pentium 4 2.4ghz box I have.
<JadedJacob> It has a Windows XP license, but I'd rather not have to install a whole bunch of extra software like Anti-Virus, Firewall just so I can go on the net with it.
<bkm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide <- is this where one would go to find out how to connect a lubuntu machine to a wireless network?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bkm: lubuntu use network manager to. or use /etc/network/interfaces
<bkm> is there lubuntu specific documentation?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu is the same ubuntu with lxde
<bkm> okay, thank you. i will try it again next time i am near an axis point
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bkm: driver for wi-fi work fine?
<bkm> i don't know
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bkm: iwconfig
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Master  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Tx-Power=20 dBm
<JohnDoe_71Rus>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<JohnDoe_71Rus>           Power Management:off
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bkm: for start
<bkm> JohnDoe_71Rus: that looks close to what i recall. -27 dB signal or somesuch
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bkm: if you get some like this, you can try setup wifi in network manager
<JadedJacob> how can i free up some resources on lubuntu? I'm using a pentium 4 2.4ghz and 512MB RAM, geforce 4ti 64MB.
<JadedJacob> I realise lubuntu is already a light weight OS, but how can I eek out a bit more performance?
<wxl> JadedJacob: you use bluetooth? if not you could kill that
<bkm> JohnDoe_71Rus: thanks. i installed wicd and it is finding networks. i'm sure network manager would have found them after some configuration
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bkm: good
<bkm> is there any reason why it wouldn't be standard on lubuntu? does it have deficiencies that are not apparent?
<wxl> i loathe wicd
<wxl> one thing i found with nm is that there seems to be a bug where wireless is disabled upon boot
<wxl> click on the icon, hit enable wireless and all is well
<bkm> wxl is there a good doc on the [l]ubuntu way to connect to wireless networks?
<wxl> bkm: no because it should just be sort of thoughtless. frankly once you've done the above it is
<wxl> furthermore nm is what regular ubuntu comes with so anything you find on ubuntu will apply
<bkm> wait, so you are saying use wicd? because before i installed it, i had no idea there were any wireless networks in my neighborhood?
<wxl> no i'm saying wicd sucks
<bkm> but i have to say it was pretty thoughtless.
<wxl> i'm saying if you merely click on the nm icon and click "enable wireless" everything will work like normal
<bkm> in lubuntu speak is nm: Preferences >> Network Connections?
<wxl> i'm referring to the icon in the taskbar
<wxl> although that's part of it
<wxl> but that's not where the enable wireless menu is
<bkm> this is seeming not so thoughtless...
<wxl> http://imagebin.org/196472
<wxl> you get that by right clicking on the icon
<wxl> when wireless is disabled the icon looks like an arrow going up and an arrow going down
 * bkm swaps cards...
<JadedJacob> wxl: nah I don't use bluetooth, wireless, printer, scanner
<wxl> JadedJacob: then you should unload some services. the package sysv-rc-conf makes this supereasy. just make sure you ONLY uncheck for run levels 1-5
<wxl> bluetooth is always loaded so that's a big target
<wxl> cups is on demand so no worries there
<bkm> wxl: i get the pretty "no networks found" address-label-sized popup. it then says, networks found, and then disappears. no wifi insignia on the task bar...
<wxl> in that menu is wireless enabled or not, bkm ?
<bkm> no wifi insignia on the task bar...
<bkm> :. no menu, that i know of
<wxl> there must be an icon
<wxl> unless your wifi isn't working period
<bkm> there is a strange icon:
<wxl> it doesn't necessarily look like a wifi icon
<bkm> i see that it is not there now
 * bkm swaps cards again...
<bkm> yeah, it shows two monitors and says, connection properties eth0, which is disconnected as it is sitting on a table.
<wxl> monitors, eh?
<wxl> is that 11.04??
<bkm> like a vpn connection
<wxl> or 10.10?
<wxl> cuz there ain't no monitors in 11.10 :D
<wxl> now there is wicd and its god forsaken icon…
<bkm> root@badblue:/tmp# cat /etc/lsb-release
<bkm> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<bkm> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<bkm> DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric
<wxl> this demands a screenshot
<bkm> ii  network-manager                               0.9.1.90-0ubuntu5.1                                        network management framework (daemon and userspace tools)
<bkm> it may be something i installed along the way. this started out as a j or k load, i think.
<wxl> put scrot or lxscreenshot to work for you
<bkm> yeah, i have used scrot before
 * bkm swaps cards again...
<bkm> my /home directory is 99% full. i wonder if it could be trying to overfill it and failing...
<bkm> hrm, apparently scrot fired when i had the tool tip up...even though the tooltip is not to be seen
<bkm> http://imagebin.org/196476 <- wicd finds A/Ps. no network antenna strength icon
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bkm: right mouse click on 2 arrows botom, check wireless network. then left mouse click on the same 2 arrows. shuld list wi-fi net
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bkm: in network manager icons for eth more prioritet then wifi or gprs
<bkm> JohnDoe_71Rus: i guess i fail the obvious test...</shame>
<bkm> I guess I was ignoring it because it was greyed-out. but it was greyed out because no information was flowing...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bkm: if wicd work, networkmanager work to
<bkm> yeah, if by `to` you mean, `too` *wink*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<bkm> thx to you and wxl. i'm still not sure why clicking on the big giant popup button makes the big giant popup button go away...
<JadedJacob> wxl: so run levels 1-5 are not core parts of the OS?
<wxl> JadedJacob: 1-5 are for all intents and purposes the same
<wxl> having more than one allows you to define different startup options
<wxl> say you wanted to have a unique boot (that you could specify via grub) that only loaded the most basic things-- no gui. you could do that
<wxl> default run level should be 2
<wxl> aw shit
<wxl> (sorry)
<wxl> nevermidn what i said about 1
<wxl> TWO through 5
<wxl> i forgot 1 was single user mode i.e. recovery
<wxl> 0 is shutdown
<wxl> 6 is restart
<wxl> S is special
<wxl> you might find this insightful: http://pthree.org/2008/02/26/managing-services-in-ubuntu-part-i-an-introduction-to-runlevels/
<JadedJacob> oh ok, thanks I'll do some reading
<JadedJacob> thanks man, i have so many old machines i just don't want to get rid of :D
<wxl> no prob
<wxl> i'm with you on that one
<wxl> lubuntu is awesome that way
<JadedJacob> It's the same with old devices.
<JadedJacob> I have a 20GB ipod classic, instead of throwing it away, I'm going to order a new $20 HDD and get up to a working state again
<wxl> oh nice. you should load linux on it!
<JadedJacob> Also have a sony vaio from 2003, that needs a new keyboard and a new battery, no way would I take that to the dump
<wxl> i nee da new battery on my thinkpad. i just run on ac all the time
<wxl> it was free ;)
<JadedJacob> Oh true.
<wxl> got a stick of ram out of some other machine i inherieted
<wxl> i'm always salvaging
<JadedJacob> Why would I load linux on the ipod?
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPodLinux
<wxl> cuz you can play doom on it ;)
<JadedJacob> haha
<wxl> seriously tho it offers a lot more usefulness
<JadedJacob> My ipod is pretty old, it's not colour
<wxl> i'd say it effectively turns an old ipod into something like a ds with a gameboy display
<wxl> i was going to give my nano that treatment but they recalled it and i ended up with a new one and it's not ocmpatible :(
<wxl> too bad i gave my original ipod to my wife…
<wxl> of course she's been talking about getting an iphone so maybe i'll get it back
<JadedJacob> http://support.apple.com/kb/SP73
<JadedJacob> who is 'they' and why did they recall it?
<JadedJacob> Mine is the 20GB model.
<wxl> apple; battery failure
<wxl> this is only on the original nano
<JadedJacob> oh ok
<JadedJacob> Ipod linux looks cool, I'll try it out when I get the new drive for it.
<wxl> there ya go
<JadedJacob> Can I play HE AAC on ipodlinux, or is that to do with the firmware, do you know?
<bkm> how hard is it to get into an ipod of that era?
<wxl> not sure, JadedJacob but my guess is that the firmware is limited but the hardware has no problem
<JadedJacob> I also have a ipod nano 3rd gen.
<JadedJacob> http://support.apple.com/kb/SP14
<JadedJacob> Tried playing sonic the hedgehog on that, but it was horrible, it's too tiny to be gaming on.
<wxl> heh
<JadedJacob> it's a great little unit though.
<JadedJacob> What's the slowest hardware you've used on lubuntu?
<JadedJacob> I have a celeron 533 that needs an OS :)
<wxl> in actually not anything dramatic
<wxl> but i've run some severely throttled vms
<JadedJacob> Is it possible to install lubuntu to a flashdrive and boot off that?
<wxl> yep
<JadedJacob> hmmmm
<JadedJacob> I was thinking about putting a 1.2GB HDD in my celeron box as well as a USB flash drive and using the 1.2GB HDD to install GRUB and use that to boot off the flashdrive.
<JadedJacob> Performance will be horrible though won't it?
<JadedJacob> I'll have to install a PCI USB 2.0 card.
<giuseppe60> hello
<giuseppe60> to speed up opening Lubuntu for my pc should be 50 seconds
<JadedJacob> wxl: do you know how to do it?
<giuseppe60> hello
<giuseppe60> to speed up opening Lubuntu for my pc should be 50 seconds:  you can?
<giuseppe60> pcroque,   hello
<pcroque> giuseppe60: hi
<giuseppe60> pcroque,   Lubuntu exists in a free utility to move and copy files in a smarter and faster,: type TeraCopy windows?
<pcroque> giuseppe60: I don't really know. There is probably a similar gui program on Linux. But I use rsync (command-line) for all that.
<giuseppe60> pcroque,  ok thanks
<pcroque> giuseppe60: You might take a look at grsync. It's a gui front-end for rsync.
<giuseppe60> pcroque,  is installed with Synaptic
<pcroque> Yes.
<yenoh> quick question, anybody faces segmentation fault with nvidia and compiz (and optionally, emerald)?
<Nezdrav> am i in the right place to ask for tech supp.?
<jiero> hi, is here any gnumeric user?
<jiero> I found the gnumeric perform differently from my previous experience: once you click on a cell you cannot cancel this action with any action result in clear the cell - which ih chsadlkfjasldk;jkljlkjlkjlkjl
<Nezdrav> anyone to ask a few question 'bout lubuntu problem??
<freeroute> I'm trying to lock my screen and I've read that I should issue the shell command 'xscreensaver-command -lock', but that doesn't work :(
<freeroute> so binding it to the key in the openbox config is subsequently uneffective
<pcroque> freeroute: on my system (Lubuntu 11.10) xscreensaver-command -lock works fine. What does it do on your system?
<freeroute> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ xscreensaver-command -lock
<freeroute> xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0
<freeroute> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ uname -a
<freeroute> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<freeroute> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ cat /etc/issue
<freeroute> Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<freeroute> should I file a bug again, pcroque? :p
<pcroque> What happens if you type: xscreensaver-command -restart
<pcroque> \e
<freeroute> pcroque: same thing, but I think I figured out what's wrong... some time ago I killed the screensaver daemon in the Lubuntu Screensaver settings. Is that absolutely necessary to lock my screen? My CPU activity goes up around 50% when the screensaver is active...
<pcroque> freeroute: if you don't need the functions of xscreensaver, I don't see any reason you have to have it running.
<freeroute> pcroque: but I do want to lock my screen and get a password prompt for when I want to use my session again, how can this be done without xscreensaver?
<pcroque> freeroute: I don't know. Maybe someone else here can provide another idea.
<freeroute> pcroque: allright, thanks so far. I found this in the meantime - http://tools.suckless.org/slock
<tertl6> how do I install all packages with a certain name in them?
<holstein> like sudo apt-get install libreoffice-* ?
<tertl6> yeah
<tertl6> im trying to get supercollider working
<holstein> whats the error message? try starting it from the terminal
<tertl6> well I've always used the gedit plugin
<freeroute> holstein: did you try with sudo ?
<holstein> freeroute: ?.. you mean tertl6 ?
<holstein> did tertl6 try gksudo with suppercollider ?
<freeroute> oh yeah sorry, I meant tertl6 :p
<freeroute> and pD extended > supercollider ;)
<tertl6> no i didnt try those yet
<holstein> i havent used either.. but feel free and link some error messages, and i'll help trouble shoot
<tertl6> i think its a gnome 3 problem
<holstein> it should say... some "gtk error" or whatever
<holstein> you should be in LXDE though
<tertl6> i need to get the git repo of it apparently
<holstein> is that what the error message says?
<tertl6> no thats what google said
<holstein> i would look for a PPA
<tertl6> i either need to upgrade sc or downngrade gedit
<holstein> gedit?
<holstein> what are you trying to edit?
<holstein> try geany or one of the others
<holstein> or something like nano just to confirm
<holstein> i wouldnt let a version of a text editor push me around into a version battle
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~supercollider/+archive/ppa
<tertl6> how to downgrade gedit?
<holstein> i would open synaptic, and force an older version.. however, i would have tested to confirm that gedit is indeed the issue
<tertl6> i just remember some things are hard to downgrade becasue of deps
<holstein> tertl6: gedit?
<holstein> its just a text editor..
<holstein> that is what you are talking about right?.. are you editing the code in gedit for SC ?
<tertl6> no
<iceroot> is there a reason why there are so many "unsubscribe" on lubuntu bugs in the last days? e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/906825  maybe something because of the new mailinglist?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 906825 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] lxpanel crashing randomly. High CPU-Load nothing is clickable correctly. Redraw fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> see also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/906825/comments/16  there is the text of our mailinglist. it would be great if you dont write that to launchpad-bugmailing
<Unit193> It's because someone decided it was a good idea to subscribe the mailing list to a bug report, and even more people don't know how to handle bugs -_-
<iceroot> it was me
<iceroot> i added lubuntu team on the bug so that lubuntu members see the bug
<iceroot> is there another lubuntu-team which should be added to a bug so all members see the bug, the status and the possible fix?
<Unit193> You really shouldn't subscribe a list, but there doesn't seem to be a "project page" for it
<iceroot> hm ok
<iceroot> normally i use the following groups for my bugs, ubuntu-sponsors, canocial-desktop-team, german-translation-team or lubuntu-desktop because i thought only then the "responsable persons" see the bug
<Unit193> It's been sending to the entire user lists for Lubuntu. One of the devs can "addign" it to Lubuntu, but that's for them more
<iceroot> maybe we can put that on the agenda for tomorrow to discuss/show how to handle lubuntu-bugs correctly
<iceroot> it would be interesting for me to know how to do it correctly and maybe for others too
<iceroot> gilir: ^
<gilir> iceroot, no need to subscribe anybody
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs
<iceroot> gilir: ok
<gilir> iceroot, just for your information, I receive already all bugs reported relative to LXDE / Lubuntu from launchpad
<iceroot> normally i had the problem (not lubuntu-specific), i created a bug, i added a patch and nothing happened, only after adding ubuntu-sponsors they see my bug and my patch
<iceroot> gilir: ok if you see them without adding lubuntu on it i think everything is fine and i will not add lubuntu in the future
<gilir> and if anybody want the same, he can request to join the team https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging
<iceroot> gilir: so lubuntu-packaging is always informed about lubuntu bug actions?
<njin> Hello, is already fixed the greeter bug?
<phillw> njin: it appears not, you can follow it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/918401
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 918401 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Unity-greeter installed by default on Lubuntu, crashing on start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<anne_> hi
<anne_> welchen vpn client kann man für lubuntu empfehlen?
<Unit193> !de
<ubot5`> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bmoez> i have a desktop that it RAM is 256Mo, can lubuntu works well and run lots of apps in?
<Unit193> bmoez: 256 is on the lower end, but it'd depend on the programs
<pAt_> there is also #lubuntu-de ;)
<bmoez> Unitl193: for exemple video editor like openshot or kdenlive
<Unit193> I've never tired it, but I'd guess that wouldn't do the best....
<Unit193> Also, depends on the CPU too
<bmoez> it's intel pentium 64 bits 3.2Ghz
<Unit193> There's only one way to findout for sure, but that's not a lot of ram to do that type of thing
<njin> Actually i can work acceptably in a pentium 2 350 MHz with 600Mb ram
<Unit193> njin: Editing videos?
<bmoez> Ok , can you give me a list of apps for  playing and editing music , graphics and videos that can run on my PC?
<Administrator> i can't burn cds???
<downbeam> i cant burn cds
<holstein> downbeam: in what way?.. i typically use xfburn or install brasero
<downbeam> it says i dont have the right decoder or something
<holstein> downbeam: whatever "it" says you are missing, you can install
<holstein> you can install the big meta pacakge... ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> though, thats a lot more than just what you need
<downbeam> i cant find it ive already tried should i download brasero?
<holstein> downbeam: nope... brasero is not a decoder
<holstein> you can give us the exact error message
<downbeam> ok i will but it will take a second
<holstein> you can install brasero and see if it either installs what you need as a dependancy, or prompts you for what to install in a more precise and effective way
<holstein> or you can try the meta-package i suggested
<downbeam> here is that error message...
<downbeam> MPEG-1 layer 3 (MP3) decoder is missing
<holstein> maybe you are tying to make a CD from mp3 files?... you can install the fluendo mp3 codecs
<holstein> yup... install the fluendo one
<holstein> or the meta-package i suggested
<downbeam> ok how do i get fluendo?
<holstein> or search in the package manager of your choice for a mp3 codec
<holstein> downbeam: i would open the package manger i like, and search fluendo
<downbeam> i've already tried package manager.......
<downbeam> listen...
<holstein> downbeam: OK... how about the terminal?
<holstein> sudo apt-cache search fluendo
<holstein> OR, you can install that meta-packge.. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> or, you can convert the files to an open, friendlier format
<Unit193> holstein: lubuntu-restricted-extras?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<downbeam> i am on a computer that has the internet but does not have the operating system i am working on...?
<wxl> then get to the OS ;)
<holstein> downbeam: thats going to be ore challening
<wxl> hahahaha
<holstein> downbeam: you can download .debs for what you need
<downbeam> i know i dont have the internet on the other one
<holstein> i would literally just unplug the one you are on, and plug it into the other one, and search for the codec, install it.. switch the cables back
<holstein> we should refer to that as "the easy way"
<downbeam> i know that cute but i don't have a modem in the other one
<Unit193> !offline |Harder way
<ubot5`> Harder way: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<holstein> downbeam: its not meant to be cute.. its just *way* more challening for you the harder way.. not impossible though... you can start there ^^
<downbeam> how do i find out what distribution i have?
<holstein> downbeam: what did you install? lubuntu 11.10?
<downbeam> yes
<downbeam> ?
<holstein> downbeam: yeah.. thats it.. it can be called oneiric
<holstein> you installed, and are using the lubuntu 11.10 oneiric ocelot distribution
<downbeam> do you know what meta package i already have?
<holstein> downbeam: dont worry  with the term "meta-pacakge"
<holstein> that was before i knew you had no internet
<holstein> just find the fluendo .deb and its dependancies
<downbeam> damn can i download fluendo then put it on a jump drive and move it to the other computer and install it?
<holstein> you can also do it from a funtional machine... someone else running 11.10 can generate the scripts to download what you need
<holstein> Unit193 taught me that trick using synaptic
<downbeam> i just have the two computers
<holstein> downbeam: that is what i am percieving as your only option... is that correct?
<holstein> downbeam: right
<downbeam> right
<holstein> whats OS is the computer with netwroking running?
<downbeam> xp
<holstein> why not convert the mp3's to ogg in xp
<holstein> burn the CD in xp
<downbeam> i dont have a burner on here
<holstein> you can run the cd you install lubuntu from live on the machine with networking... run synaptic. search fluendo... generate download scripts... save them, take those and download the packages and move them to the other machine
<holstein> NIC's are *really* cheap... i trip over them in the space where i work on computers
<holstein> i see them for $2.. not that you have to... you just have to decide how you would like to get the pacakges... and what you need to get, and just get them, and move them over
<downbeam> that sucks i gess i will just wait for networking on the other computer
<holstein> downbeam: right... OR any of the above suggestions as well will do the trick
<holstein> you can also try a live CD with the codec included.. mint or whatever
<downbeam> ...    i dont know thats too complicated for me
<downbeam> ...
<downbeam> i downloaded essential-20071007 already and it's just not mounted
<holstein> downbeam: i dont know what that means
<holstein> downbeam: thats why i would just get a NIC.. they are cheap.. or borrow one from the other machine..
<downbeam> it's essential-20071007.tar.bz2
<holstein> right.. i have no idea what that is.. i said download the proper .deb's and the dependancies
<holstein> those are what you will want to take over to the machine
<holstein> "its essential" means nothing to me
<holstein> this is relevant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814874 not sure about the outcome
<holstein> downbeam: ^^
<downbeam> no that is the name of the file and it's zipped
<downbeam> do you know how to mount that file?
<downbeam> ???
<downbeam> any one help
<downbeam> can someone fucking help me
<Unit193> downbeam: Watch the language!
<Unit193> He's been helping you
<downbeam> i know but he left
<downbeam> can you help me out
<Unit193> .tar.bz2 is extracted, not mounted
<downbeam> do you know how to mount stuff?
<Unit193> Again, that's a compressed file
<Unit193> !mount | downbeam
<ubot5`> downbeam: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
#lubuntu 2012-02-01
<sva> hello :)
<LubuntuPowered> so i'm still having the problem where my system with Lubuntu on it, only receives a fraction of the download speed (4mbps out of 17+mbps from my ISP, but my upload speed is normal (1.4+mbps) only on my Lubuntu powered =P comuter... all my other computers (desktops/laptops/wired/wireless) are all receiving the speeds i'm supposed to be getting. Just a few weeks ago, i decided to play around with the usb connection option 
<MrChrisDruif> LubuntuPowered; maybe switching network manager would fix that for you. Are all your other systems GNOME powered by any chance?
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, I'm off to bed
<MrChrisDruif> You *could* try wicd, but I've got no idea how to set that up
<emrys_> Wooo, busy in here. Anyone alive though?
<sva> hey, I just clicked through the live version of lubuntu and i am wondering if it is possible to get anonther task bar / panel
<sva> I just found the option to move it eg from bottom to top, but havent found yet an option to make two of them :)
<clache> sva: Yes, Tint2 is one.
<clache> sva: Excuse, i'm wrong, You want make it with the default Task bar.
<sva> clache: yes, i would like to keep the one below (eg for the open windows) but wanna have a second one at the top with the clock and the quickstart and so on (e.g.)
<sva> another question for the ones who are doing crypto. is the lubuntu installer nearly the same as the lubuntu installer? so it is possible to follow those instructions? http://joernfranz.net/2011/01/20/installing-ubuntu-10-10-with-full-disk-encryption/
<sva> aeh second lubuntu in the question above should be ubuntu ;)
<clache> It use the alternate cd.
<sva> clache: and have you used the alternate cd of ubuntu before? is it the same?
<clache> No, I install with Lubuntu cd. The great thing with Lubuntu is not only Lxde, but the fact not all service are started than Ubuntu cd.
<sva> yes, i know. so i think it will be the same - but anyhow, i will not start the installation tonight, so maybe till the evening (its 4:18 a.m. here) some more maybe tell something about their crypto install :)
<sva> need to get some sleep as well :(
<clache> sva: Ok, have a good night.
<sva> tnx alot - my nick stays here, so if you have anything to add, just do :) i'll read it when i get up again
<pcroque> sva: re your two panel question...right click on the panel and select 'Create New Panel'. This should give you another panel to customize.
<pcroque> sva: Oh...and good morning :)
<clache> pcroque: You're right. I don't have seen this.
<Nach0z> hey uh... I can't seem to find the "Additional Drivers" button under System Settings. where's it at in LXDE anyways?
<Nach0z> or nevermind. just switched wm's for a bit.
<hbrtxito> hello? is someone still awake ? i need help :(
<pcroque> hbrtxito: ask your question and see if anyone can help.
<hbrtxito> ok i have an old lapto ACER  and i have lubuntu but i can activate mi wireless device :S
<pcroque> hbrtxito: sorry...can't help you with that one...but maybe somebody else will come along who can.
<hbrtxito> ok
<pcroque> hbrtxito: while waiting...you can look at this...it might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859446
<hbrtxito> ok buddy , thanks
<grendal-prime> hey guys
<grendal-prime> this is kinda werid..i installed ubuntu 10.04 on my toshiba portege m2000 but...when i try and install lubuntu it just refuses to boot from the usb cdrom drive i have
<grendal-prime> thought maybe the disk was not bootable..but it works in other machines
<grendal-prime> If i install the lubuntu desktop will that get me most of the performance improvemts im hearing about or are there kernel level tweeks that i need  to install from disk to get?
<hbrtxito> pcroque thanks for the information , it worked well
<tramm> Hi, does anybody know when the lubuntu-rc.xml, lxde-rc.xml is created into ~/.config/openbox? I want to change these system wide, but I cannot find the sources.
<tramm> It would be natural to think that ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml is used, but this doesn't seem to be the case, because this file and the ones under ~/.config/openbox are quite different.
<tramm> Correction: It would be natural to think that /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml is used, but this doesn't seem to be the case, because this file and the ones under ~/.config/openbox are quite different.
<tramm> I tried it out in practise: if I add something to /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml and delete ~/.config/openbox/*, the newly created lubuntu-rc.xml doesn't have anything from /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml... So how's it being done or where I can find some docs? Or a knowledgable person?
<sva> pcroque: tnx! it worked - sorry, why havent i seen that... maybe to early at night ;)
<sva> something else i missed immediadely: i would love to increase/decrease the size (and fontsize) of the consol with keystrokes: ctrl+ and ctrl- doesnt work (with the live CD)
<gogo_> lubuntu switching to unity?
<iceroot> gogo_: no
<iceroot> gogo_: then it would be called ubuntu
<gogo_> uhm check this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1918534
<gogo_> is it an accident?
<gogo_> any lubuntu alpha 2 tester here
<iceroot> gogo_: my lubuntu 12.04 looks normal
<iceroot> gogo_: there is no unity on lubuntu
<gogo_> its on alpha 2 testing build...not on daily build
<iceroot> gogo_: apt-get dist-upgrade on 12.04  20 minutes ago
<gogo_> look at this -->
<gogo_> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/206/builds/11111/testcases/1147/results
<gogo_> look at the comment
<iceroot> hm
<iceroot> hopefully they will not change anything
<gogo_> any lubuntu devel here?
<iceroot> but i cant see pictures because i dont have a forum-account
<gogo_> w8 i gove u direct link
<gogo_> http://i.imgur.com/flT9j.jpg
<gogo_> http://i.imgur.com/t7ORZ.jpg
<iceroot> hm
<iceroot> lets wait for something official
<iceroot> on the maillinglist there was nothing like "lets add something like unity"
<gogo_> yeah that too i am wondering
<iceroot> so maybe its just a bug
<gogo_> i hv not much bandwidth left else I would have downloaded and tried it myself
<gogo_> yeap looks like bug
<giuseppe60> hello
<giuseppe60> someone uses epiphany in Lubuntu?
<Jjon> Any apps you guys would recommend? Just fresh installed,
<kanliot> humble indy bundle.  was just plying the uh bacteria game
<Myrtti> Jjon: depens on what you're interested in
<Unit193> You can look through Synaptic, or apt-cache search <keywords here> in the terminal
<Jjon> Seems like a reboot fixed my problem, but, any games?
<Unit193> There are games installed by default, but depending on your hardware you can add all sorts of games
<leszek> hi
<Myrtti> hello
<e-head> hi
<wxl> yo
<e-head> I'm curious if there is any "apt-get install" goodness I can do to "lighten up" my current Ubuntu distro?
<wxl> e-head: this reminds me of something that continues to entertain me to this day that someone asked me regarding her bike and a certain part: "if i put this on my bike, will it make it lighter?"
<e-head> ;)
<wxl> e-head: that being said there are "apt-get remove" or "purge" goodness you can do
<wxl> s/are/is
<e-head> Well, when I say "lighten", disk space isn't an issue.
<wxl> i'd say that often a program's footprint in terms of disk space is an indicator of its potential for resource usage
<e-head> I just want a system that uses less memory and CPU.
<wxl> not a rule
<e-head> The one thing I do have is a big hard drive.
<wxl> you can always install lxde and remove all the ubuntu garbage e.g. !purelxde
<e-head> yeah, that could be true at times.
<wxl> uh
<wxl> !purelxde e-head
<wxl> stupid bot
<Unit193> !purelxde | e-head
<ubot5`> e-head: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Unit193> Stupid human
<Unit193> :D
<e-head> lxde is the LuBuntu window manager I take it?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> classic pebkac
<wxl> e-head: it's the desktop environment; openbox is the window manager
<kanliot> na openbox tecnically
<e-head> ahh, that's ubot5`.  I figured I wasn't the first person to want to do this.
<Unit193> You could build from !mini and just add openbox or fluxbox :P
<wxl> well if you want to go totally hardcore you could get rid of x altogether ;)
<e-head> s/that/thank/
<wxl> thank's? ;)
<e-head> ;)
<e-head> ohh, above. I said "that's ubut". I meant to say "thanks ubot".
<e-head> I use to run ratpoison and evilwm.
<e-head> hard to get much lighter than that.  ;)
<wxl> so you mean s/that\'/thank/
<wxl> there you go; you can do that1
<RadiumCat> hello, how do i add more keyboard layouts in lxde?
<wxl> RadiumCat: you may find this helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877
<wxl> man the fact that our wiki links to a 7 page thread kind of sucks
<RadiumCat> ok, thanks very much :)
 * wxl puts that on the to-do list for a wiki update
<leszek> wxi I am working on a lxkeymap update so multiple layouts will be possible soon :)
<wxl> leszek: how soon?
<leszek> I guess its ready this weekend
<wxl> wxl: cuz i'll spend the time reading all 7 pages :/ and then testing it out and then making the update tonight but if it's going to happen quick then i'll leave well-enough alone
<wxl> ah i should just update it
<wxl> there's still 11.04 users out there
<wxl> i can make a note that it's coming soon
<wxl> assumedly your update will apply to 11.10+
<wxl> omg did i just send a note to myself?
 * wxl needs more caffeine
<wxl> (or less?)
<taylor> quick question: my system settings such as mouse speed, wallpaper, etc., are not saving when i reboot. can someone give me a push in the right direction please?
<sva> taylor: sounds strange. i am still installing, hope it wont be the same with me
<sva> btw just for the record ('cause i ask about yesterday) the howto for ubuntu to do full disk crypto fits lubuntu alternate installer as well: http://joernfranz.net/2011/01/20/installing-ubuntu-10-10-with-full-disk-encryption/
<sva> bad news for tayler: i cannot even adjust mouse speed. if i adjust it, and set in on fast, klick "ok" its not faster. if i open the dialog again, its on the old value (not fast)
#lubuntu 2012-02-02
<iceroot> nice, lubuntu-software-center is in the repos :)
<iceroot> could someone have a look here? i cant see what is causing this but i guess its one of the lubuntu-packages https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dia/+bug/925255
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 925255 in dia (Ubuntu) "Reading state information... Done dia-gnome-gnome: package not found" [Undecided,New]
<Unit193> Bug #886680
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 886680 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Dia fails to install from the Software Center: There isn't a software package called "dia-gnome-gnome" in your current software sources" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/886680
<iceroot> ubot5`: thanks, i will mark is as a duplicate
<iceroot> Unit193: ^
<Unit193> Hehe, happened before :P
<iceroot> hm, that is already a 11.10 bug from november...
<Unit193> Has a workaround though
<iceroot> i dont see why "install dia" is a real workaround
<Unit193> Gets it installed = workaround
<iceroot> i dont want it to be installed
<iceroot> but apt-get is working with the data from app-install-data  and there is a wrong entry for dia-gnome
<iceroot> e.g. if in app-install-data would be texlife instead of texlive the workaround would be to install texlive
<iceroot> but that is just my opinion
<iceroot> Unit193: thank you for the info and the bug searching :)
<Unit193> Righto, got my burrito now :D
<clache> Hi, i use Lubuntu11.10. I find too slow the movement of the mouse(it's a trackpoint), in spite of to have adjusted the mouse properties at maximum. I adjust it in "Keyboard and mouse" panel and the value is conserved. Is it a file where i can put a higher value?
<JackAnansi> I'm trying to execute some python script from the file manager via double-click. I added the #!/usr/bin/env/ python3 line to the file, chmod +x it, and it still won't run. Is it because of LXTerminal, or some other problem?
<JackAnansi> It brings up a window asking whether I want to execute it, execute it in terminal, etc. Both of those options do nothing.
<rawfodog> how do I put a desktop short cut into my task menu, or programs menu ? (I made a custom lock screen app and right now it sits on the desktop awkwardly)
<bkm> i wish i new the answer. my question is: why would i get more results by typing:  $ groups <username>  than i do by typing:  $ groups  ??
<bkm> my answer was in the man page, thx!
<head_victim> phillw: you around?
<head_victim> Actually anyone who knows about bug 918401 would be good :)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 918401 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Unity-greeter installed by default on Lubuntu, crashing on start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918401
<kanliot> in the meeting yesterday they said that bug would unfortunately not be fixed for the alpha 2
<kanliot> wh/e that means
<head_victim> Yeah jmarsden asked for a simpler how to to fix it
<head_victim> So I was going to propose:
<head_victim> To do this when the screen goes blank press control+alt+F1 to bring up
<head_victim> the tty1 terminal. From this prompt type in "sudo apt-get install
<head_victim> lxdm" and enter in your password. After this has completed you should
<head_victim> type "sudo reboot" and it should boot up as expected.
<head_victim> But I don't have the ability to test it so if anyone does, please let me know if it's technically accurate
<kanliot> why can't you test it
<head_victim> The hard drive I kept all my virtualbox drives on failed.
<head_victim> Haven't been able to afford to replace it yet.
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> so that's with the daily iso?
<head_victim> It's just the latest snapshot of current development progress. If you've never tested before it might be worth waiting until alpha2 comes out though if you're using it on anything remotely production.
<kanliot> heh, how bad could it be?
<head_victim> I had been running 12.04 from the day 11.10 was released in my virtual box so when things broke I could just wipe and start over (but hadn't happened this cycle yet!)
<head_victim> If you don't know what you're doing fixing things the worst it can be is a wipe and start over.
<head_victim> And lots and lots of wasted time ;)
<kanliot> actually i need to learn how to install all my common packages quickly
<kanliot> i hear you can just export a list of installed packages and then cut and paste that into a new script on a new machine
<head_victim> Me personally, I don't ever run development releases on bare metal unless it's an entirely spare machine
<kanliot> ok thats good advice i bet
<head_victim> kanliot: yep, I'm about to run away or I'd find a link for you
<kanliot> :)
<head_victim> Essentially the list can be generated from synaptic or from cli, so google whichever way sounds more exciting.
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> i'll check your method and post it on the mailing list
<kanliot> it belongs on the list right?
<sva> mh the question from clache is interesting, as my mouse speed can not be saved in the gui. is there a config file that can be edited for mouse speed?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know sva
<head_victim> kanliot: cheers for testing, I just updated the bug comment for bug 918401 to reflect your results :)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 918401 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Unity-greeter installed by default on Lubuntu, crashing on start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918401
<kanliot> yeah toolk me longer than i thought, ran into another bug while i did it.  the install wizard window was too big for the screen in the virtual machine
<giuseppe60> hello
<ebone> Hi
<ebone> I installed the lubuntu-desktop and core packages in my Ubuntu system and I was hoping it would switch over my desktop environment and display manager.
<ebone> It doesn't seem to have worked.
<ebone> I'm definitely still on Gnome after a reboot/login. The display manager still looked like gdm, but it's artwork did change.
<kanliot> did you change session on the login scren?
<ebone> Anyway... is there a "ubuntu way" to change your display manager and desktop enviornment?
<ebone> well, the apt-install routine asked me what display manager I wanted to use and I choose lxdm.
<kanliot> i mean the login screen
<ebone> But, like I said, it doesn't seem to have switched it. The login screen looks exactly the same except for a blue background instead of the original "red clay" look.
<kanliot> what you see if you log out
<ebone> ohh, yeah. You know. i was looking for a way to select a window manager.
<ebone> Hold on. Let me try again.
<ebone> I couldn't find where to do that, but maybe I just wasn't that observant.
<ebone> okay. When I put a login ID it pops up.  ;)
<ebone> I didn't notice that at first.  I can select Lubuntu or lxde.
<ebone> Something really weird here!
<ebone> I'm in the Lubuntu desktop, but the title bars on windows is flashing continuously!
<kanliot> is it the update window
<kanliot> otherwise might be a bug
<ebone> It looks like it's any window.
<ebone> I wonder if I have enough video ram?  I have 32mb.
<ebone> I think maybe I had 2 display managers running.
<ebone> It seems "fixed" now, for the moment.
<Unbekannter> hi
<Unbekannter> i have a problem
<Unbekannter> yesterday i have install lubuntu 11.10 on my computer and now i want to use skype
<Unbekannter> but i cant use my webcam mikro
<Unbekannter> *micro
<Unbekannter> how can i use my webcam as standart mic?
<Unbekannter> and where can i find audio settings like ubuntu ?
<Unbekannter> sry for my bad english..
<epictetus> okay
<epictetus> so one of the best things about lubuntu is it does not include this thing called pulseaudio
<epictetus> but what pulseaudio does is magically make all the different sound chips your computer might have (i.e. built in soundcard, webcam sound card, USB headphones have a sound chip in them, USB microphone, etc) and make them all magically work like they are all part of one big sound system
<epictetus> pulseaudio is SUPER buggy and is one of the things that makes regular ubuntu really slow and laggy and crashes your machine all the time
<epictetus> but
<epictetus> the downside of not having it is, you ahve to use alsa tools directly and/or tell your apps more specifically about which sound cards to use
<Unbekannter> ok
<epictetus> (alsa is a more low level sound layer)
<Unbekannter> how can i open audio settings?
<epictetus> for alsa i recommend an app called alsamixer
<Unbekannter> ok
<Unbekannter> i look in the software-center for it
<Unbekannter> ok alsamixer is installed
<epictetus> but in some cases you also need to tweak app settings (i.e. you need to tell skype which sound input to use)
<epictetus> ok from a console window run alsamixer and hit F6
<epictetus> that should pop up a list of sound cards / sound chips detected
<epictetus> is the sound chip you are trying to use in that list
<Unbekannter> ok i have start alsa mixer
<Unbekannter> but its not in console
<epictetus> oh
<epictetus> GUI one is okay too
<epictetus> i'm not sure where, it should have a list of sound cards somewhere
<Unbekannter> my soundcard is not very good its a onboard
<epictetus> is the webcam USB?
<epictetus> and it has a built in microphone too?
<Unbekannter> yes
<Unbekannter> its a Logitech
<Unbekannter> with usb 2.0
<epictetus> okay i think it should show up as a USB sound device
<epictetus> when you bring up alsamixer somewhere should be a list of sound cards
<epictetus> is there a USB sound card listed?
<epictetus> actually skype should have its own list
<epictetus> if you run skype go to options -> sound options, there should be a dropdown for "sound in"
<Unbekannter> i dont understand
<epictetus> is there a USB option in that list
<epictetus> forget alsamixer just run skype
<epictetus> go to options -> sound options
<epictetus> there is an option "sound in"
<epictetus> that is a dropdown'
<epictetus> what is in the list?
<epictetus> is there only 1 choice in the list?
<epictetus> or 2 choices?
<epictetus> or 5?
<Unbekannter> where is options?
<Unbekannter> i only habe "File" "Edit" and Help
<epictetus> in Skype?
<epictetus> skype?
<Unbekannter> no in mixer
<epictetus> FORGET MIXER
<epictetus> GO TO SKYPE
<Unbekannter> ok
<epictetus> hah
<Unbekannter> ok
<Unbekannter> i have do in skpye Options
<Unbekannter> then sound devices
<epictetus> OKAY
<epictetus> what is in the list
<epictetus> for sound in
<Unbekannter> i cant see sound in
<epictetus> more particularly, is there anything with a name like "usb audio"
<Unbekannter> there is micrphone
<epictetus> oh
<epictetus> same thing
<Unbekannter> microphone
<Unbekannter> its a long list
<epictetus> okay
<epictetus> well
<epictetus> one of those options might make your audio work
<epictetus> especially if the option has a name that sounds like "usb audio" or "logitech"
<Unbekannter> is it usb device
<epictetus> yes
<Unbekannter> or INTEL ICH6
<epictetus> intel ICH6 is the built in sound on the machine it will only work if you plug a microphone into the sound port on the computer directly
<epictetus> you want USB
<Unbekannter> ok
<Unbekannter> there are a lot of usb
<Unbekannter> USB audio default audio device
<Unbekannter> usb audio front speakers
<Unbekannter> usb audio 4.0 surround output
<Unbekannter> usb IEC958
<Unbekannter> usb direct sample snooping
<Unbekannter> usb direct hardware device
<Unbekannter> and usb audio
<Unbekannter> what is the right?
<toscho> hi
<toscho> how can I change my "back" key on my laptop to a "home" key?
<holstein> toscho: check out http://stray-notes.blogspot.com/2011/01/lxde-remap-keyboard-shortcuts.html ...you can use nano for the text editor :)
<holstein> thats more for the shortcuts though...
<holstein> looks like this should work with LXDE http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys
<toscho> the first works for shortcuts. but i don't want a shortcut, I want the "back" button to behave like the "home" button
<toscho> the second uses xmodmap
<toscho> i have a solution with xmodmap, but xmodmap is incompatible with setxkb
<holstein> cool... so you are sorted out then?
<toscho> as I need xkboptions set with setxkbmap, I need a compatible solution
<toscho> no, I'm not sorted out
<holstein> i didnt mean to be unclear.. i tried to imply that the first option was for remapping shortcuts by saying "thats more for the shortcuts though" but i realize that is vague and unclear
<toscho> you were very clear
<toscho> ah. you posted the first link as well
<holstein> yeah, i was just spitballing...
<toscho> I didn't get that, as it was a different color
<holstein> toscho: do you have a string that works, and is just not persistant?
<toscho> I'm still not used to XChats highlighting
<holstein> i hate to suggest #ubuntu since its so noisy... maybe #ubuntu-beginners ?
<holstein> not to imple you are a beginner
<holstein> imply*
<toscho> xmodmap's solution is persistent (when added to a startup script)
<toscho> it's just that I can't use xmodmap and setxkbmap in the startup script as the second one kills the changes from the first one
<holstein> how about http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/MovingTheCtrlKey#toc5 ?
<holstein> youd need to adapt it for your needs
<holstein> setxkbmap -option back:swaphome ...though im sure thats not it.. but something like that
<toscho> I thought more of one of these key symbol maps about which there is lot of abstract documentation
<kanliot> online class on ubuntu documentation if anyone needs a class
<skaet> we've got some new lubuntu desktop images posted - is there anyone around who can give them a quick test out to see if the issues have been sorted?
<skaet> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/206/builds
<kirill> hello there
<kirill> please help me i have dlna on win7 and laptop on lbuntu how i can wath video from dlna server on my lubuntu?
<moes> Dell Dimension l800r plentin 3 800 mhz 384 ram intel i810 video card....Which version would be compatible for this pc...I want to have better than 800x600 resolutions
<iceroot> moes: lubuntu 11.10 should be fine
<moes> it is lxde desktop right
<iceroot> moes: but if i am correct the normal cd needs 512mb ram for installation (the later system is fine with 256) maybe try the minimal cd for that
<iceroot> moes: lxde with openbox
<moes> Thanks for the info
<iceroot> moes: you are welcome
<bmoez> hi, could lubuntu run in old pc with 128Mo orf ram and 32bit cpu? :-)
<bioterror> 32bit CPU yes, 128MB of RAM only with alternative installer
<bioterror> but I would not say that it would be a nice experience ;)
<bmoez> :)
<iceroot> bmoez: my system is using less then 128mb if not starting firefox
<bioterror> iceroot, *than
<iceroot> bmoez: but of course with some programs i am using more then 128mb, so i guess your swap will do a lot of work
<bmoez> if, i would run many program? will puppylinux be better?
<bioterror> more RAM would be better, like double
<bmoez> So, 256Mo will be enough!
<iceroot> bmoez: depending on the programs of course
<Unit193> skaet: You get everything you needed yet?
<skaet> Unit193, would be nice if someone could test the newly published desktop image.   If they're good, we can still push them out.
<Unit193> skaet: They're working on checking them now
<skaet> Unit193, :)  great!
<venik212> Serious sound problem (mostly recording) on Lubuntu 11.10 with NVIDIA MCP79
<venik212> can anyone help?
<Unit193> Open a terminal and type   alsamixer
<sva> a question... if i choose at LCTerminal do hide the menu - how can i ever get back to the menu?
<sva> shortcut F10? but didnt worked with me
<sva> (i left the menu open cause i was afraid of closing it after hiding the menu bar)
<Unit193> You could just remove your config for lxterminal > .config/lxterminal/lxterminal.conf
<sva> but it woul dbe nice, because the font is so huge (and it wont get smaller, even when i set every font i find to 8px
<Unit193> iceroot: Heh, are you Basse or Rawson?
<sva> Unit193: oh, serious? thats no option if i wanna e.g. make the terminal font bigger for showing something etc
<iceroot> Unit193: basse
<sva> btw, i miss ctrl+/- for in/decreasing the terminal
<iceroot> Unit193: the one hitting "n" :)
<Unit193> sva: Just saying the easy way to revert it, you can also edit the file, etc/
<Unit193> iceroot: Does sudo apt-get upgrade work?
<sva> Unit193: so there is no shortcut to get the menu when it is hided?
<sva> and is there a shortcut for de/increasing size+font? (cause that would be the most I would use at the menu)
<iceroot> Unit193: upgrade will pull the libg* correctly
<Unit193> sva: right click > preferences
<sva> Great!
<iceroot> Unit193: seems to be fixed, dist-upgrade working also
<sva> tnx alot! sorry for asking and not finding out myself...
<Unit193> iceroot: Alrighty, thanks (Just was wondering some background)
<iceroot> Unit193: imo upgrade should not destroy it, because upgrade will never change other packages just the upgraded ones
<Unit193> Exactly, just updating ones in place
<iceroot> yes
<iceroot> i am just using ctrl+r dis enter :)
<iceroot> and on important systems always dist-upgrade -s first
#lubuntu 2012-02-03
<freeroute> ok this is weird, whenever I try to play flash video's the audio starts to continuously repeat itself with a duration of a few hundred miliseconds
<freeroute> funny thing is that when I turn off the video the audio usually still repeats itself for a while
<freeroute> is there a recent guide in troubleshooting ALSA issues? I find a lot which claim to be outdated
<Unit193> freeroute: I generallly look somewhere around here http://bit.ly/tOGHKG the Ubuntu wiki should have something too
<Unit193> Hmmm.... Welp, check the Ubuntu one here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<freeroute> Unit193: thanks I'll look into it
<freeroute>  / them
<Unit193> It's been helpful to me, there's also a pulse page too
<freeroute> Unit193: is there pulseaudio present in Lubuntu?
<Unit193> Not unless you install it
<wxl> um
<Unit193> wxl: Yes?
<wxl> try pacat /dev/urandom and tell me you don't get anything
<wxl> (point being it seems that pulse is installed)
<wxl> my understanding was that pulse is installed but there are alsa plugins to fool alsa programs to work with pa
<wxl> which is why alsamixer works...
<Unit193> Meh, I don't remember what's installed by default or what I've purged at this point ;P
<wxl> well hold on i can just check services
<Unit193> It's fine, I'll trust you if you wish
<wxl> naw now i'm curious for sure
<wxl> though i use the heck out of audio for production i use jack so don't really pay attention to whatever's underlying
<Sentynel> pulseaudio is not installed by default on lubuntu
<Unit193> I purged a few pulse because it was causing problems for me
<Sentynel> libpulse0 is present, but pulseaudio itself is not provided
<wxl> weird it's not installed
<wxl> typical oss commands don't work e.g. cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp
<wxl> so it can't be that
<wxl> it must be alsa
<wxl> occassionally masquerading as pulseaudio which is why e.g. pacat works
<Unit193> Sentynel: Thanks. Mind if I ask where you came from? I've seen you around here being quite helpful
<Sentynel> wxl: pacat's not installed by default either, but it only depends on libpulse0, not pulseaudio
<Sentynel> Unit193: I wandered in a couple of weeks ago with a couple of issues on my laptop, which I'd just moved to lubuntu, and kinda stuck around
<wxl> curious that i don't have pacat on this vm but i do on my install at home
<wxl> indeed alsa-base is there
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> well thanks Sentynel
<wxl> now maybe i can figure out how to route flash through jack!
<wxl> ew java
<wxl> oops
<wxl> there i go again
<bkm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wicd/+bug/806381 <-
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 806381 in wicd (Ubuntu) "wicd RenameProcess function results in rename failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * wxl does NOT like wicd
<bkm> thanks to the people who helped me with wireless some days ago. the error described here apparently applies to network manager. i find that my version of the file in question had the wrong paths, i.e., they matched the paths shown in the bug post
<wxl> bkm: why is it a bug in wicd then???
<bkm> i think the gist of the second post is that it is not a bug in wicd.
<wxl> right, so someone needs to mark it as a bug in what it is and unmark it as a bug in what it's not ;)
<bkm> maybe i misunderstand
<bkm> yeah, that was kind of my thought.
<wxl> this is absolutely a wicd bug from what i read though
<bkm> i'm still not sure if that had affected me or not. i guess i need to start with a fresh lubuntu to see how it differs from the frankenstein installation i have now
<wxl> /usr/lib/python2.7/WICD/misc.py (my emphasis) is only used by wicd
<josephdavidrich1> can you help me how do I get icons on my desktop I can do it on ubuntu because of nautilus
<wxl> josephdavidrich1: /usr/lib/python2.7/wicd/misc.py
<wxl> argh
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> josephdavidrich1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_can_I_create_a_shortcut_on_the_Desktop
<wxl> THAT's it ;)
<bkm> wxl: "Mitigating factor: In the process I found out that the WLAN interface is now displayed properly in the default network manager. So personally I have no more reason to run wicd." <- does this mean that a broken wicd screwed up a perfectly fine network-manager?
<wxl> bkm: no he's saying that nm was messed up so he was looking for other solutions and went for wicd but in the process of resolving issues with wicd found that nm was back to working and now has no need for wicd
<bkm> wxl: anyway, thanks for the help a few nights ago. lubuntu seems to be improving each release
<bkm> wxl: so, both are screwed up?
<wxl> bkm: that's the plan :D
<bkm> rog
<wxl> bkm: no he's saying that nm WAS screwed up and is now ok. wicd IS screwed up, but the workaround suggested fixes it.
<wxl> personally i don't like wicd. i've said it a million times before and i'm sure everyone's sick of hearing me say it, but it's just bloaty.
<bkm> wxl: agreed. i just installed it when  iwlist scanning didn't work. still not sure if i broke something or if i just missed the _greyed-out_ icon on my grey taskbar...
<wxl> i think the latter
<bkm> i think if i were to stick the wireless card in,  iwlist  scanning would work. so, something changed...
<entreri> hello there, it seems lubuntu is the only distro in the ubuntu family that did not include the b43-firmware out-of-the-box, ubuntu and xubuntu did (I don't remember about kubuntu). So I must plug a wire and go downloading the firmware in synaptics by myself for my wireless to work... it means that I can't use the lubuntu live USB on my netbook. Maybe I missed something ? Any idea if it will be included in the next release ?
<wxl> entreri: no idea. however, i can tell you lubuntu is often targeted at older machines so wireless *AT ALL* may not even be so much of a concern
<entreri> wxl: it's not a big concern, all I need is to download the firmware in synaptics, but I think it's strange that I could activate the restricted driver just by clicking the "activate" button in ubuntu and xubuntu - and it worked, but in lubuntu it says "see path/to/jockey.log", and I think it failed at the "download" part, cause I was not connected.
<entreri> I was not connected in ubuntu and xubuntu, it skipped the download part, so the firmware was included
<wxl> entreri: understood. you're not the first to bring this up. i think part of the problem may be lubuntu finding its identity. i see about 50/50 people using it on old hardware as i do see people using new hardware
<entreri> wxl: yeah, I just hope it will be included for the next release. Do you know if the Ubuntu Software Center will be there too to replace synaptics ?
<wxl> lubuntu software center yes
<wxl> well, should be
<entreri> nice, thanks a lot
<wxl> it's getting there
<wxl> we're up to alpha 2 but it's still got some annoying bugs
<wxl> i wouldn't recommend trying to make alpha 2 work unless you're going to stick it in a vm and don't mind fiddling
<wxl> supposedly there's a major change in the latest that might get rid of those annoying bugs
<wxl> if that's the case, i'll have a new vm and can tell you definitively what is and what isn't installed
<LubuntuPowered> anyone figure out how to disable notifications yet
<Unit193> LubuntuPowered: Not looked into it, but last case you can uninstall it
<LubuntuPowered> Unit193:  brilliant
<giuseppe60> hello
<giuseppe60> do not open files. pps in Lubuntu: how?
<bioterror> you might want to install libreoffice, and there's that presentation program
<bioterror> wasnt pps for power point?-)
<Unit193> "Impress"
<Unit193> Yep
<iceroot> bioterror: correct
<bioterror> http://www.libreoffice.org/features/impress/
<bioterror> for a moment I was like "or was it photoshop something" ;D
<giuseppe60> in Lubuntu is installed abiword and gnumeric
<bioterror> yep, but no power point presentation application
<Unit193> You'd have to install
<giuseppe60> how to install LibreOffice in Lubuntu?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<giuseppe60> ok
<bioterror> you can specify a language if you want too
<Unit193> May need -gtk or whatnot to make it "shiny"
<giuseppe60> ok now install LibreOffice
<giuseppe60> after installing LibreOffice, better throw abiword and gnumeric?
<bioterror> yes
<giuseppe60> with remove
<giuseppe60> we now see pps files
<giuseppe60> thanks
<giuseppe60> LibreOffice to put it in Italian?
<tenach> I forgot how much I like lubuntu. <3
<Unit193> < bioterror> you can specify a language if you want too
<iceroot> giuseppe60:sudo apt-get install  libreoffice-l10n-it
<Unit193> tenach: That so? 11.10?
<Unit193> Can grab the helpfiles and spelling too
<tenach> Unit193, Yes! I'm loving 11.10
<giuseppe60> iceroot, ok thanks
<iceroot> giuseppe60: and this is the italien help libreoffice-help-it
<iceroot> dont we have metapackages for something like that?
<giuseppe60> iceroot, ok
<giuseppe60> ok  libreoffice  is  in  Italian -------Thanks to all
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'm using lubuntu 11.10
<cristian_c> I can not see the volume icon on the panel
<cristian_c>  I added, but still can not see it
<cristian_c> What can I do?
<bioterror> cristian_c, and the sound does work?
<cristian_c> bioterror, yes
<cristian_c> bioterror, I do not know what I can do to make it appear
<giuseppe60> I installed epiphany, but I can not download the files (pdf, pps, vma) by email: epiphany is a problem?
<bioterror> giuseppe60, we dont know, we use chromium ;)
<giuseppe60> bioterror,   ok thanks
<bioterror> cristian_c, could be okay to reset the lxpanel
<cristian_c> bioterror, Is there a specific command?
<cristian_c> bioterror, What happens after I reset the panel?
<cristian_c> bioterror, I would not like to do any disaster
<bioterror> you just remove all the config files, and it should copy correct ones back
<cristian_c> ok
<tenach> I'm so ecstatic to be back into a working linux desktop. :D!  I can code again!
<bioterror> tenach, when it was broken?-)
<thor_> Hi I have just downloaded lubuntu 12.04 alpha 2 and installed it in VirtualBox, and all programs open in full screen. ?? shall lubuntu should look like that
<thor_> not shouls
<tenach> bioterror, I hadn't gotten any distro to work on my laptop... last resort i threw Lubuntu on it, and bam... 90% perfect.
<giuseppe60> thor_, hello
<thor_> giuseppe60:  hello how fast is you boot
<giuseppe60> thor_,  still 50 seconds.
<thor_> giuseppe60:  shall we try make a part 2
<thor_> giuseppe60:  install bum in synaptic
<giuseppe60> thor_,  already installed
<thor_> giuseppe60:  ok have you turn some off them off
<giuseppe60> thor_,  boot-up-manager ??
<thor_> giuseppe60:  yes
<giuseppe60> thor_,   are active only    unattendend-upgrades,,,,pulseaudio,,pppd-dns,,,dns-clean,,preload,,
<thor_> giuseppe60:  do you have adls internet
<giuseppe60> yes
<giuseppe60> thor_, yes
<thor_> giuseppe60: then you dont need pppd-dns and dns-clean
<giuseppe60> thor_,  ok take it off
<thor_> giuseppe60:  and ntp saned
<thor_> giuseppe60:  then we run in terminal sudo sysv-rc-conf
<giuseppe60> thor_,  I do not know what is
<giuseppe60> thor_,  already done sudo sysv-rc-conf
<thor_> giuseppe60:  ntp update the system time and saned is scanner
<giuseppe60> nein scanner
<thor_> giuseppe60:  none scanner hmmm strange it is on my bum
<giuseppe60> I have not scanner
<thor_> giuseppe60: and i dont have scanner
<giuseppe60> thor_,    I have not scanner
<thor_> giuseppe60:  the only thing there to run bum is pulseaudio
<giuseppe60> thor_,  I remove pulseaudio
<thor_> giuseppe60:  you need any sound on you pc he he cant live with out it
<giuseppe60> no
<thor_> giuseppe60:  ok close bum and run sudo sysv-rc-conf
<thor_> giuseppe60:  ups you has to apply before close bum
<cristian_c> bioterror, I've copied the 'panels' directory
<cristian_c> bioterror, What do I do now?
<bioterror> you copied what to where
<giuseppe60> tertl6,   I opened  sysv-rc-conf
<bioterror> cristian_c, you can just remove lxpanel folder under the ~/.config/
<thor_> giuseppe60: fine is there any in pppd-dns if there are then unmark it with space
<cristian_c> bioterror, I had already removed
<giuseppe60> thor_,  pppd-dns is (x) 1
<thor_> giuseppe60:  unmark it and dns-clean
<giuseppe60> dns-clean (x)  1
<thor_> giuseppe60:  umark
<thor_> giuseppe60:  unmark
<giuseppe60> how to unmark ???
<thor_> giuseppe60:  with space
<giuseppe60> ok
<cristian_c> bioterror, What do I do now?
<giuseppe60> killprocs  ( x)  1
<giuseppe60> halt  ( x)  1
<thor_> giuseppe60:  you are running lubuntu 11.10 and i am running lubuntu 12.04 so can you tell me what there is mark
<thor_> giuseppe60:  cant spell
<giuseppe60> thor_, are the points where I got the ( X) i
<thor_> giuseppe60:  yes because there different 11.10 and 12.04
<thor_> giuseppe60:  my lubuntu just crash danm not stable yet
<thor_1> he he lubuntu 12.04 crash then running sudo sysv-rc-conf and use the + button killprocs
<cristian_c> bioterror, I still do not see the volume icon
<cristian_c> bioterror, any ideas?
<thor_1> giuseppe60:this is about sysv-rc-conf ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<bioterror> cristian_c, is your installation clean? or have you installed first ubuntu and then lubuntu afterwards?
<cristian_c> bioterror, I've installed lubuntu with own live cd
<bioterror> okay
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> maybe we can mark this bug as "high"? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/846878  it really makes lubuntu very ugly on a laptop
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 846878 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "empty space between time applet and nm-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bioterror> cristian_c, that really gives some headache
<cristian_c> bioterror, I do not know how to control which problem afflicts the panel :(
<cristian_c> bioterror, any ideas?
<bioterror> cristian_c, sorry, I'm at work and I have to solve problems here too
<cristian_c> bioterror, thanks anyway for your interest
<bioterror> yeah, we can solve this later ;)
<RenatoHenrique90> Hello, I am having some troubles installing Lubuntu (or any version of Buntus that doesn't have the DVD option to install not only desktop but the full package), everytime the computer boots, after a few minutes it freezes and I can only move the mouse, Alt+ SysRq + RIESUB works but Alt+SysRq+K won't.
<RenatoHenrique90> I have an GTX 460 and I read that if there is a drive compabiilty issue, it might happen, but I didn't find a way to install the proprietary drive before the system lock up
<RenatoHenrique90> (I am having to use Kubuntu, but I didn't really like this and I prefered the LFCE visal more - but Kubuntu converted to Lubuntu isn't the same)
<RenatoHenrique90> anyone here? :P
<epictetus> I am
<epictetus> no idea on your problem though sorry
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: so your issue is you can install ubuntu/kubuntu from dvd but nothing from cd
<RenatoHenrique90> yes
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: you already have kubuntu installed?
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: but you want lubuntu instead?
<RenatoHenrique90> yes, I am running kubuntu with the full install (only desktop install won't work as well)
<RenatoHenrique90> yes
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: a clean lubuntu
<iceroot> !purelxde | RenatoHenrique90
<ubot5`> RenatoHenrique90: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: just use the apt-get remove command on that page related to your ubuntu-version
<RenatoHenrique90> I tryed that ubot5, it's very strange
<RenatoHenrique90> I mean, it didn't feel lubuntu
<RenatoHenrique90> felt like I broke something and patched up on my HD
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: that command will give you the same as if you install lubuntu directly
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: but i am not sure if it is working atm for 12.04
<RenatoHenrique90> using 11.10, but it works partially, it doesn't really turn into lubuntu, but gives you LFCA and leave some remaining KDE stuff in it
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: its pulling everything which is needed for lubuntu and its the same as a lubuntu-cd
<RenatoHenrique90> did sudo aptitude install lubuntu-desktop folllowed by the remove all KDE stuff
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: first remove kde then install lubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: please use the exact command ubot5` was telling you
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: ubot5` tells you a apt-get command not an aptitude command
<RenatoHenrique90> well, I said I did that last install and felt broken, I searched to see if I should have had apt-get or aptitude and didn't find and neither find the order, will try with that order them
<RenatoHenrique90> do I need to kill xwindow for that?
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: no
<raphaelle> On Gnumeri / Lubuntu, Is it possible to Reference a Cell in Another Document like explained here http://help.libreoffice.org/Calc/Referencing_a_Cell_in_Another_Document ? each time I try to select another document this document gets the focus and this is all that happens :-/ is that due to LXDE (lubuntu) ?
<RenatoHenrique90> is it possible to use a Live-CD to start a boot and use the Live-USB version on computers that doesn't have USB Boot support on their bios?
<giuseppe60> hello
<giuseppe60> hello
<giuseppe60> I recently installed Lubuntu, Lubuntu to open to my Pentium 4 CPU 1500 Mghz, 1Gb ram, it takes 55 seconds, you can not improve?
<holstein> to open?
<holstein> to boot up you mean?
<holstein> nothing that i would consider worth the effort personally.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/66919/improve-boot-time
<holstein> id say you can stress about that for a few hours and shave off maybe 20 seconds
<giuseppe60> holstein,    in BUM I disabled everything except upgrades and preload
<holstein> cool... im sure you can complie your own kernel.. you can *not* start X.. you can try something like awesome instead of LXDE ...you can disable hardware you are not using
<holstein> 55 seconds is pretty good for todays OS's... i use netbooks a lot, and just sleep them...
<giuseppe60> holstein,   You say that 55 seconds is good?
<holstein> giuseppe60: what im implying is, i would be fine waiting 55 seconds for my OS to boot, since i restart typically about every 3 months or so
<holstein> wouldnt matter to me if it to 6 minutes
<holstein> you *can* boot faster... at some point its going to be a compromise in functionality for you
<giuseppe60> holstein, ok thanks
<holstein> and again... you will spend _hours_ shaving that time off
<giuseppe60> holstein, why not perfect epiphany?                   Think that with my PC, the web pages run faster
<MrChrisDruif> holstein; Awesome instead of Openbox you mean?
<MrChrisDruif> giuseppe60; is it that *terrible* that it boots in 55 secs?
<giuseppe60> MrChrisDruif,   I thought it was too 55 seconds
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<MrChrisDruif> Is the overall experience satisfactory? Or is it lagging?
<giuseppe60> MrChrisDruif,   Lubuntu is a good system from operations
<MrChrisDruif> So why so sad about booting in about 55 secs? It's only about a minute, I'd hate to wonder how long Windows would take for booting
<giuseppe60> the same time  Windows XP
<giuseppe60> MrChrisDruif,   why not perfect epiphany?                   Think that with my PC, the web pages run faster
<valdur55> Hello, i am having problem with sound icon.
<MrChrisDruif> What do you mean with perfect epiphany?
<valdur55> And with media-keys
<giuseppe60> MrChrisDruif,    epiphany lacks the translation of web pages, not downloading files (pdf, pps, wna) by e-mail
<MrChrisDruif> giuseppe60; you're talking about fixing bugs for epiphany? The default GNOME web browser?
<giuseppe60> MrChrisDruif,   excuse me I find these problems
<MrChrisDruif> I'm just asking, not pointing any fingers ^_^
<valdur55> hey. lubuntu volume icon is real problem!
<MrChrisDruif> You know that practically every gnome centric distro isn't even shipping with epiphany, but they're working on a new gtk3 version which seems better giuseppe60
<MrChrisDruif> What is the issue valdur55
<giuseppe60> MrChrisDruif,   for my pc pentium 4, epiphany is very fast compared to chromium and firefox
<MrChrisDruif> giuseppe60; so could midori be
<valdur55> it doesn't provide visual feedback and it's wrong mapped
<MrChrisDruif> You mean that pop-up window?
<valdur55> Notify :)
<valdur55> And volume icon slider
<MrChrisDruif> valdur55; does that also happen with a different icon theme?
<giuseppe60> valdur55,   You have problems with the volume?
<valdur55> Look volumeicon slider
<valdur55> I have problems with my media keys
<valdur55> - + and mute
<valdur55> - key causes mute and nothing more
<giuseppe60> MrChrisDruif,  midori is so ??
<MrChrisDruif> Midori is another lightweight browser
<giuseppe60> MrChrisDruif,  you can install in Lubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<giuseppe60> lubuntu software center ??
<valdur55> keybinds doesn't work
<giuseppe60> MrChrisDruif,   lubuntu software center ??
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<valdur55> Oh i found messy line...
<MrChrisDruif> A messy line even valdur55 ?
<valdur55> XF86AudioLowerVolume keybind is related to toggle and -5% .
<valdur55> ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<valdur55> oh . 3%-  and toggle
<valdur55> should i make pastebin?
<valdur55> yep, problem is also in source package
<valdur55> Oh..  i can't use xdg-open https://bugs.launchpad.net  and ubuntu-bug fails
<MrChrisDruif> Awkward, anyhow I'm off to dinner
<valdur> lubuntu should use better volume control app
<valdur> or improve it.....
<smile> valdur: like Ubuntu? :)
<valdur> not just that way :) look volumeicon-alsa solution
<smile> ok ;)
<valdur> but there is some bugs...
<valdur> Look slider solution :) it's pretty nice
<valdur> oh.. it's simpler to improve volumeicon-alsa
<valdur> oh.. and sound toggle isn't working
<valdur> What is lubuntu's volume control provider?
<valdur> Oh.. default volume icon is blocker....
<uls88> hey guys
<uls88> can someone help me
<uls88> with something
<freeroute> hi all
<freeroute> I just obserbes something interesting
<freeroute> *observed
<uls88> what is that
<freeroute> so I rebooted into a liveUSB environment of Lubuntu 11.10 since the last session overloaded
<uls88> yes ?
<freeroute> wait I'm typing this all :p
<uls88> ;s orry
<freeroute> so fresh boot into the live system, I fired up the task manager, unclicked "show memory used by cache as free" and noted it took only around 1150mb RAM out of 3021mb
<freeroute> then, I did a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<freeroute> it said it would download 206 worth of archives, that's ok and my system handled the update process
<freeroute> but afterwards the RAM got up to 2700mb RAM
<freeroute> so that's when I did apt-get clean
<uls88> 2 words
<uls88> install gentoo
<freeroute> but still around 2400mb worth of RAM after upgrade process
<freeroute> lol
<freeroute> I would if I could, it's just that I tend to value my time :p
<uls88> xD
<freeroute> but you're not a true Gentoomen until you did at least a stage 1 install
<Unit193> freeroute: Try checking what's taking so much ram
<uls88> btw
<uls88> guys
<freeroute> Unit193: VM-size right?
<uls88> what should I stick with
<uls88> chromium or
<uls88> nightly
<Unit193> That's your option
<uls88> well isnt chromium botnet ?
<Unit193> freeroute: Well, I personally use htop, but that taskmanager should be able to pull that info
<freeroute> I would say Chromium if you want to be stable, and Nightly if you want the cutting edge
<MrChrisDruif> uls88; no need to *bash* lubuntu
<freeroute> MrChrisDruif: but Lubuntu has Bash
<wxl> MrChrisDruif: *sh* enough linux jokes
<freeroute> xD
<MrChrisDruif> freeroute; I was referring to has redirect to gentoo
<uls88> and one other problem I have... im am on thinkpad x61 tablet and you know I have stylus and it doesnt have any pressure sense when I draw in gimp, and I dont know how actually to install it drivers from wacom... since its linux not windows
<freeroute> Unit193: that's weird, task manager says nm-applet has 252mb followed by chromium browser
<Unit193> Chromium, no suprise there
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<freeroute> MrChrisDruif: yeah installing Gentoo is kind of an inside joke (which according to my observations neckbeards usually make)
<freeroute> Unit193: yeah but that was before I launched chromium
<wxl> hm:
<wxl> All neckbeards are Dungeons & Dragons-obsessed losers, and vice versa. It is not known at this time whether growing a neckbeard causes one to play Dungeons & Dragons or playing Dungeons & Dragons causes one to grow a neckbeard.
<MrChrisDruif> freeroute; join #lubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chat ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> wxl; offtopic, don't you think?
<freeroute> Unit193: you could try putting Lubuntu 11.10 on USB, booting off of it and doing the upgrade process just like I did if you have time
<uls88> can someone please help me with my problem xD
<freeroute> MrChrisDruif: Neckbeards are never off topic :p
 * wxl is too busy to bother with scrollback but has had 11.10 on USB and booted off it successfully.
<wxl> also package updates
<wxl> …so what's the deal, freeroute ?
<uls88> grats
<uls88> how to instlal
<wxl> and your issue is with a tablet or what uls88 ?
<uls88> wacom drivers
<uls88> for
<uls88> x61 t
<uls88> I have a tablet pc... i mean my screen is a tablet
<wxl> oh crikey i have no clue on that one. i'd be googling just the same as you
<uls88> well google is dead end :D
<uls88> on this one
<uls88> its too obscoure I guess
<MrChrisDruif> uls88; does gimp have pressure sensitive drawing capabilities?
<wxl> you saw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/X61T uls88 ?
<uls88> yeah I guess, before 2 months I was using it in ubuntu on different machine... and it has
<uls88> wxl I will see this
<MrChrisDruif> I used a different program, myTouch it was called I think?
<freeroute> wxl: package updates themselves are not the problem (if the user has enough RAM), it's just when the apt updater tells you that additional 26mb is going to get installed but then adds a whopping 1+gig to your system... things get a bit... emotional
<wxl> it's old but it should be able to be adapted
<wxl> freeroute: i haven't necessarily checked disk usage before and after…
<wxl> freeroute: but if your system works, it works. and if you've looked at the installed packages and there's nothing extraneous than you're good
<wxl> freeroute: might want to try installing without following recommends
<freeroute> I can understand that with regular installed-on-disk systems it wouldn't be an issue, but when running in a live environment, RAM is just everything that you've got. And you better be ready to fight for it!
<freeroute> ok that last part perhaps was a bit sensationalist
<wxl> freeroute: like i said, no recommends
<freeroute> will do :)
<wxl> may be intelligent for the live system to be set up that way by default
<wxl> …but afaik the install is a copy of the live environment so that may not be a boon in the end
<freeroute> yeah I can definitely imagine unaware users just upgrading while they have half RAM that I have, or even 1/4
<freeroute> and then everything gets stuck
<wxl> the only way for it to work would be to have two separate live copies, one for usb and one for cd
<wxl> which i imagine is another layer of difficulty in terms of maintenance
<Unit193> I have °512....
<wxl> i would guess that your average user installing by usb has more than enough ram
<Unit193> Used after updateÑ  164/495MB
<wxl> and typically they're installing rather than running live, i would guess
<wxl> well the latter is a poor assumption
<wxl> i take it back
<freeroute> Unit193: does htop have a similar function (show memory used by cache as free) which task manager has?
<freeroute> wxl: maybe a warning system? Like "This action will probably use all your RAM, use at own risk!"
<wxl> freeroute: it would be global. for everyone, live or not. i could see maybe one way of tweaking it, but again, it would get copied to your hdd install which would be lame.
<freeroute> I've noticed that the way the flash player dealt with over accumulating in RAM is just crashing and dropping all of its data in RAM
<freeroute> and then none of the youtube video's about cats work anymore
<bioterror> use youtube with html5
<iceroot> freeroute: dont use flash
<iceroot> freeroute: its evil
<bioterror> http://youtube.com/html5
<bioterror> every time you use flash, a kitten dies!
<freeroute> ah, so it was cat karma in operation the whole time
<freeroute> don't HTML5 video's take up more space btw?
<iceroot> freeroute: no
<phillw> freeroute: as per the other replies, flash is being depreciated, even by Adobe, join the html5 trial at http://www.youtube.com/testtube
<iceroot> freeroute: html5 is just the method to deliver it not the method to save it
<iceroot> freeroute: also non-free software is bad, especially flash (not only because its very slow and takes a lot of ressources) you should always try to use a free (as in freedom) alternate
<iceroot> hm maybe i watched to many speechs of super-richie :)
<freeroute> iceroot: RMS is a hero, and I am trying to use libre software as much as possible, it's just that for some applications the propriatary software ones are too... superior :p
<iceroot> freeroute: yes he is
<RenatoHenrique90> Hello again
<iceroot> freeroute: but its up to us to not support such software, else there will never be a change if noone will do something against it
<RenatoHenrique90> Is there a way to start a liveUSB into terminal? Trying to start my USB Lubuntu setup (for driving my system with me w/e I go) into my desktop, but it always freezes here (only here, perfect in onboard video card computers, I have an GTX460).
<RenatoHenrique90> hey iceroot :P
<iceroot> a future with flash, i-tunes, steam, origin and so on
<freeroute> iceroot: and a lot of people are starting to realize this, it's just that in some niches it's just not an option yet (specifically music production / performance and so on)
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: alternate-cd
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: or minimal-iso, both are not starting a gui
<freeroute> isn't there some kind of a key combo which will start the live environment without X ?
<RenatoHenrique90> ice, I mean to use my LiveUSB to actually use it as my system in my work (computers are really bad there and as I tested today, they work WAYYYY better with Lubuntu than with Windows XP.  I only need to start w/o any sort of gui in my desktop that has some kind of incompatibility with any GUI non-full install
<iceroot> freeroute: i am not sure if the ncurse-installer in on the normal cd
<freeroute> iceroot: please forgive my ignorance, but how is the ncurses installer related to starting without X?
<freeroute> * booting into the live environment
<iceroot> freeroute: i thought we are talking about starting the installer without a gui
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: ^
<RenatoHenrique90> no, I mean actually using the system (I want to use it on my work, but first I needed to download some stuffs here at home, but gui won't start w/o freezing here due to some weird reason, that I think is the Nvidia drive)
<RenatoHenrique90> not use to install on computers
<RenatoHenrique90> I needed first to disable the native nvidia drive and install the proprietary before loading the gui, otherwise my computer will freeze
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: if you have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf   try to rename it
<iceroot> !blacklist | RenatoHenrique90
<ubot5`> RenatoHenrique90: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<RenatoHenrique90> I believe the system is hidden in the "HD" file casper-rw
<freeroute> yeah that's what I vaguely remember too, it wasn't (at least easily) possible to edit system files before booting into the live environment itself
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: you can also start the system without a gui and then do your edits
<iceroot> !nox | RenatoHenrique90
<ubot5`> RenatoHenrique90: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<RenatoHenrique90> awsome :D
<freeroute> nice
<freeroute> I've always wondered this, would it be a bad idea to unplug my USB stick from which I loaded the live environment not that I've booted it up?
<downbeam> is there anyway to get multiple desktops?
<downbeam> is there anyway to get multiple desktops?
<iceroot> downbeam: what do you mean with multiple desktops?
<downbeam> like 2 diff. backgrounds
<freeroute> downbeam: right-click on the 2 desktops and select "Desktop Pager settings"
<freeroute> that way you could add multiple desktops, but not different backgrounds
<downbeam> damn is there anyway to get diff. backgrounds?
<downbeam> damn is there anyway to get diff. backgrounds?
<Unit193> You don{t need to double post, and please keep it family friendly
<RenatoHenrique90> going to try booting w/o graphic
<RenatoHenrique90> ty mate
<freeroute> downbeam: check out http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/download.html
<freeroute> I don't know if it'll work on LXDE, but you can certainly try
<downbeam> k thanks
<freeroute> downbeam: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXOOX9wrTyk
<freeroute> downbeam: and generally http://www.google.nl/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=how+to+different+wallpapers+ubuntu
<iceroot> bioterror: is it ok when i take the "spaces in the applet" into the mailinggroup, so that we can discuss the issue there and maybe we can coordinate some testing/further steps
<iceroot> this bug is really really bad
<iceroot> s/applet/panel/
<bioterror> iceroot, bug is in the xfce4-power-manager
<freeroute> iceroot: are you perhaps referring to increasing spaces in the taskbar?
<bioterror> it's just not just (l)ubuntu
<iceroot> bioterror: but not in xubuntu where xfce4-power-manager is used
<bioterror> iceroot, oh really?
<iceroot> i can also reproduce it with skype on lubuntu (sometimes) without xfce4-power-manager
<bioterror> iceroot, have you used any other panels than xfce4-panel?
<iceroot> only the default ones
<freeroute> I'm seeing the space between my wifi reception icon and my battery icon increasing yeah
<iceroot> and skype sometimes and there the bug somestimes comes up
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/846878  there is a workaround from the redhat-group
<iceroot> i will do some testing about the workaround
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 846878 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "empty space between time applet and nm-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> but i really think that should be fixed, it makes lubuntu very ugly
<bioterror> killing xfce4-power-manager or lxpanel is not a workaround
<downbeam> ok so i clicked the check mark for show desktop menu when desktop is clicked and now i can't change my desktop
<downbeam> ???
 * RenatoHenrique90 cries
<iceroot> bioterror: the workaround is a scripted reload as a hook
<downbeam> help?
<iceroot> better then nothing, at the moment i dont have any infos about my battery here
<bioterror> iceroot, read the lower comment
<iceroot> ah
<iceroot> ok
<RenatoHenrique90> now hardware assistance if anyone can help me, if I turn on my OnBoard video card (force on bios), will it disable my PCI-E? (last chance on loading this liveUSB through this computer)
<downbeam> ok so i clicked the check mark for show desktop menu when desktop is clicked and now i can't change my desktop
<iceroot> what options to we have about debugging? i tried to start lxpanel with loglevel 5 but nothing usefull
<freeroute> downbeam: what check mark do you mean?
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: depending on your board
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: but normally not
<freeroute> downbeam: can you show a screenshot?
<Unit193> downbeam: We helped you fix this last time........
<RenatoHenrique90> so far as I was looking at my bios, I have the option to Force the Onboard to turn on and change the main to it (even with PCI-E connected)
<iceroot> bioterror: and if that is a xfce4-power-manager bug as you thing, we should fill a bug on the xfce4 project i think
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: that just means what your primary adapter will be
<iceroot> i will open a bug on the xfce4 project about that issue
<downbeam> unit what did we doo i cant remember???
<downbeam> ?
<RenatoHenrique90> would there be a problem if I kept my GTX460 running w/o a monitor connected to it? (apart from the linux not loading...)
<downbeam> unit193 what did we doo i cant remember???
<downbeam> unit193: what did we doo i cant remember???
<Unit193> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/27/%23lubuntu.html#t18:24
<Unit193> [16:51:19] < Unit193> You don{t need to double post
<freeroute> is it me or when a picture is opened, there is no option for me to set as desktop background?
<freeroute> I bet it would improve some UX to add that in the next releases if it's not in yet
<downbeam> i didn't double i added a colon..        can you help me?
<Unit193> downbeam: [17:12:53] < Unit193> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/27/%23lubuntu.html#t18:24
<downbeam> i know but there is a way to change it back all together
<downbeam> nvm thanks
<iceroot> done https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8424  i will do the launchpad-linking
<ubot5`> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 8424 in General "xfce4-power-manager applet is generating spaces in lxpanel when changing power-mode (e.g. ac adapter off)" [Normal,New: ]
<bioterror> and also in tint2 and fluxbox's panel
<bioterror> and what else
<iceroot> but not in xfce4 panel...
<iceroot> done, bug is linked, maybe that upstreambug will help to solve the issue
<ActionParsnip> anyone having weird icon backgrounds in lxpanel?
<ActionParsnip> just for wifi and bluetooth...
<ActionParsnip> Looks like this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/iconbackgrouds.png
<Unit193> Haven't had that personally
<ActionParsnip> let me try a fresh user
<ActionParsnip> same as a new user
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: seems like you are using a theme were the icons are not transparent
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: its all icon sets
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: sorry then i dont know
<ActionParsnip> np man, bug reported
<RenatoHenrique90> iceroot, still there?
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: not really, watching a movie
<RenatoHenrique90> kk, just so you know, activating the Onboard VGA (and the bios deactivated the GTX460) worked on not freezing the system
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: sounds good
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: maybe try the nonfree-drivers for the nvidia-card
<RenatoHenrique90> is it possible to install w/o having the card on?
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: imo "jockey" is the program which is searching for nonfree drivers
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: the driver, yes
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: but not with jockey you have to download the deb directly
<RenatoHenrique90> will do it, only had a problem that my liveusb got corrupted (i/o error), so making a new bootableusb
<iceroot> RenatoHenrique90: with apt-get
<RenatoHenrique90> (apt-get folder was the corrupted data ...)
<freeroute> Uhm, how would I flush my DNS file? Or otherwise restart the DNS service? Websites I'm trying to load are met with great difficulty.
<iceroot> freeroute: depending what your locally dns is
<iceroot> freeroute: nscd or bind9
#lubuntu 2012-02-04
<freeroute> iceroot: I have no idea, I guess whatever came default with Lubuntu 11.10
<iceroot> freeroute: there is no nameserver by default
<iceroot> freeroute: you are using the nameserver from your provider
<iceroot>  /usr/sbin/dnsmasq seems to be the client
<iceroot> but never used that so i dont know
<iceroot> freeroute:   When  it  receives  a  SIGHUP,  dnsmasq  clears  its  cache and then re-loads /etc/hosts and
<iceroot>        /etc/ethers
<freeroute> iceroot: so in other words I should try to kill dnsmasq ?
<calamari> hi. I have an asus laptop with a CRT plugged into the VGA port. when I switch to a virtual console, the CRT screen is squished on the left and corrupted. the laptop screen shows the correct image. I tried adding nomodeset. that fixes the VGA, however then xorg shows only black & white and is corrupted badly. any suggestions?
<calamari> (lubuntu 11.10)
<Unit193> I've had some issues until I had an xorg.conf file, but here's a doc on ways to fix res https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution and
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubot5`> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to  pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://goo.gl/UQyq0  ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://goo.gl/3pThV NVidia ( nvidia driver  )specific: http://goo.gl/iprqH man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<forumrat> anyone notice gnome-mplayer freezing X11 upon exit then leaving a hanged mplayer? It is eating my memory on quite a few systems.
<Unit193> http://code.google.com/p/gnome-mplayer/issues/detail?id=558 Seems so
<forumrat> beautiful interface though and nice simplistic shortcuts.
<forumrat> ah yes in 11.04 what they don't mention though is the problem with zombied processes. The slight freeze is really neglible perhaps a second or two
<Unit193> {http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1803118} I personally always seem to use VLC :P
<forumrat> aye that is quite good but from a resources perspective I think mplayer was chosen, it really is nice though if done right
<forumrat> unit193: at one point I think vlc was the only one supporting vdpau for hardware accelerated rendering but that isn't the case anymore
<Unit193> Well, I generally like it as it plays everything, and it generally works for me. DIfferent people need different tools though
<forumrat> SVN-r33713-4.6.1 is that particularly stable?
<calamari> Unit193: thanks I'll try creating an xorg.conf if I can't find another way
<calamari> brb reboot
<Unit193> forumrat: For mplayer? I'd have no clue :P
<forumrat> Unit193: seems /etc/rc.conf is deprecated in 11.10? Where is the dns info?
<forumrat> damn it nvm reading wrong distro manual here
<Unit193> Heh, isn't that fun? :P
<iceroot> someone on 12.04 can please test this? just type "vii foo" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/925678
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 925678 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "[12.04] command-not-found crashing after latest dist-upgrade always (e.g. "vii foo")" [Undecided,New]
<forumrat> Unit193: resolv.conf yeah been using arch too long
<Unit193> forumrat: I use their wiki, audio section is the best
<Unit193> iceroot: Get phillw or wxl
<iceroot> Unit193: thx for the highlight :)
<forumrat> Unit193: I like the stuff about .bash_profile and .Xdefaults all those vague config files on your /home
<Unit193> This is starting to get #lubuntu-offtopic ;)
<forumrat> Unit193: how so I mean those files are included here right?
<Unit193> Yep, just saying this isn't really support anymore, offtopic is just chatter of any type
<forumrat> Unit193: so this entire time you have been trying to tell me to shut up and now you start rambling on about what you personally use directing me to break a rule of some sort of governence?
<forumrat> Unit193: go jump off a cliff yourself
<Unit193> No
<forumrat> I mean really now I come here trying to help out with a bug that's all
<Unit193> I now see kinda how you got that impression, but not quite... That's not my goal though
<forumrat> Unit193: no where here does it say this channel is only for support. Nor that support is not bidirectional
<Unit193> You are fully free to give support! That's the point of community, #lubuntu-offtopic is just where people go when they want to talk and joke around (as it says in the topic). I am not saying that you must shutup or leave, just if you want to have fun and talk with others....
<head_victim> iceroot: I can't trigger your error, vanilla 12.04 though not Lubuntu
<head_victim> I do have the .46 version installed though so perhaps something borked with your upgrade and skipped that
<gregounours2> Anybody noticed the difference between the posted size of the daily Plc build and the actual size?
<gregounours2> Page says 589mb once downloaded it's 618mb checksum is good though
<gregounours2> Sha1 is anyway
<gregounours2> Ppc build I meant
<clache> Hi, i use Lubuntu11.10. I find too slow the movement of the mouse(it's a trackpoint), in spite of to have adjusted the mouse properties at maximum. I adjust it in "Keyboard and mouse" panel and the value is conserved. Is it a file where i can put a higher value?
<holstein> clache: you can try http://blog.khax.net/2009/02/08/adjusting-mouse-and-touchpad-speed-in-xorgconf/
<holstein> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics is great too
<clache> holstein: Thank you. I read it slowly cause english is not my mother tongue, but i think it's what I search. I have a second question, I don't like where the notification pop-up are(in top right corner). Is it possible to show it in another place.
<holstein> clache: it might be this easy... notification-properties
<holstein> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=31390
<holstein> let me check..
<holstein> yeah, its in /usr/share/applications/notification-daemon.desktop
<holstein> but i dont see position settings... i think it follows the panel
<clache> holstein: I have this file but he slightly different(see name). This is paste http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-106350
<clache> holstein: On my 1024x768 screen, the pop-up are at 7 pixel from top and 7 from right. I think it's write somewhere.
<clache> holstein: By the way, I don't have notification-properties installed, it's maybe the first step i have to make.
<clache> holstein: It's ok, it was in the last post. change the notification program.
<clache> holstein: Thank you, i change the notification program later, and change the mouse settings after be sure of what i'm doing.
<Silverlion> mornin'
<Silverlion> morning pag0
<pag0> good morning to you too
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I can not see the volume icon on the panel
<cristian_c> I've added to the panel, but I still can not see it
<valdur55> what version ?
<cristian_c> *added it
<cristian_c> 11.10
<valdur55> Can you see volume icon in add/remove panel items list?
<cristian_c> Iyes
<cristian_c> *yes
<cristian_c> I reset the panel
<valdur55> ok, look after power icon
<cristian_c> but now the situation has worsened
<valdur55> can you make screenshoot?
<cristian_c> at every system startup, the panel is always reset
<arg9334> Hi. Got a problem with my mouse. Double Click rate is much to sensitive, any changes in mouse settings are useless, they doesn't change anything.
<cristian_c> valdur55, ok
<cristian_c> valdur55, in particular for what?
<valdur55> maybe it's just in panel
<valdur55> and you don't find it :)
<cristian_c> valdur55, ok, I take a screen of rhe panel :)
<cristian_c> *the
<valdur55> :)
<cristian_c> valdur55, http://imagebin.org/197212
<valdur55> cristian_c, damn...
<valdur55> cristian_c, try to install volumeicon-alsa :)
<cristian_c> valdur55, This package does not exist in the synaptic :(
<valdur55> Damn.. it's 12.04 package :(
<iceroot> head_victim: thank you for the check, now i will to some checking why i get this strange bug (command-not-found)
<valdur55> But you can try indicator-sound-gtk2
<valdur55> Oh.. but are your volume up/down/mute keys ok?
<cristian_c> valdur55, it has a lot of dependencies, I wanted make lubuntvolume icon working :(
<cristian_c> *lubuntu volume
<cristian_c> valdur55, I do not understand why I do not see it
<valdur55> nope.
<cristian_c> ?
<valdur55> Oh.. i missed what you sayed
<cristian_c> valdur55, audio works
<cristian_c> but I don't see the volume icon
<AlanBell> !ops| just a test
<ubot5`> just a test: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, elfgoh, head_victim, hyperair, jmarsden, MichealH, Mohan-chml, phillw, stlsaint, Unit193
<valdur55> hmm.. i don't know where this volume icon comes
<AlanBell> sorry anyone woken up by that, just testing the fire alarms :)
<cristian_c> valdur55, usually in the lower right
<valdur55> cristian_c, yea i know.. but what package
<Unit193> AlanBell: I set that up to hilight differently, why thank you......
<cristian_c> valdur55, it is a lxpanel applet
<valdur55> Yea i know .)
<iceroot> head_victim: fyi i found the reason for the command-not-found crash and for the wrong version (if you are interested) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/925678
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 925678 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "[12.04] command-not-found is showing a wrong version when its crashing" [Undecided,New]
<cristian_c> valdur55, otherwise I would not know
<iceroot> but i am not sure if "LANG=en" is the correct way to change the language
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> valdur55, can I do any tests in particular? :)
<iceroot> its LANG=en_US.UTF-8, with that is working
<valdur55> Try lxde session :P
<cristian_c> valdur55, ok :)
<valdur55> oh : plugin volumealsa
<cristian_c> valdur55, What should I do exactly? :)
<valdur55> Dunno :(
<valdur55> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/824659
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 824659 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/lxpanel/plugins/volumealsa.so not showing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> valdur55, the user says: 'Ok without any config, the applet is back. Do you want me to mark this as solved?'
<valdur55> i have no solution for this
<cristian_c> valdur55, but he has solved
<osmosis> is there a way to support monitor hotplugging the ubuntu does?  so when I unplug my 2nd monitor, that desktop automatically goes away...instead of having windows hidden on a second phantom monitor.
<osmosis> Lubuntu is sooo fast
<iceroot> osmosis: just for my interest, is the normal ubuntu acting like that?
<osmosis> iceroot, it does...surprisingly. first linux i can ever remember doing that.
<cristian_c> valdur55, regarding the problem of the panel is reset each time, what can I do?
<iceroot> osmosis: thank you for the info
<njin> hello I've found 5 bugs yesterday, if you want to take a look for duplicates, elsewhere if reproducible today, when possible I forward upstream.
<njin> bug 926266
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 926266 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-software-center crashed with AttributeError in get_func(): LscControl instance has no attribute 'choosed_category'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926266
<njin> bug 926288
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 926288 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Dimension settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926288
<njin> bug 926581
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 926581 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "eula not showed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926581
<njin> bug 926585
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 926585 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk crashed with GError in function(): GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926585
<njin> bug 926266
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 926266 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-software-center crashed with AttributeError in get_func(): LscControl instance has no attribute 'choosed_category'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926266
<njin> bug 926262
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 838489 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #926262 pcmanfm crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_get_toplevel()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838489
<njin> suggestions?
<Silverlion> re
<Silverlion> hey szczur
<szczur> hi Silverlion
<danieldsj> hey folks.  I have a question.
<danieldsj> actually 2 questions.
<Silverlion> danieldsj: just shoot ;)
<danieldsj> 1)  if I run 'sudo update-manager -d' right now, will I be upgraded to an Alpha 2 release, or the nightly builds?
<danieldsj> 2) When I press ALT+F2 the run dialog shows up, but it's not brought to the foreground.  How can I change this behaviour so that it pops up in front of all of my windows?
<danieldsj> any takers?
<Silverlion> hang on
<danieldsj> ...
<pcroque> danieldsj: for #2 see...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/889414
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 889414 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Run dialog opens up in the background" [Undecided,In progress]
<danieldsj> Thanks for the reference to bug 889414 !  That's awesome.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 889414 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Run dialog opens up in the background" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889414
<danieldsj> How about the update manager question?   If I run 'sudo update-manager -d' will it upgrade to nightlies or the latest alpha build?
<pcroque> danieldsj: no idea...I'm just running 11.10.
<danieldsj> I gotta jet!  Cheers!
<svp_> hi all; am having trouble rotating screen in lubuntu; graphic card is intel; tried to search for xorg.config - cant find it; its an old laptop
<svp_> well... should i create one?
<svp_> anybody here?
<hsvp20> if i want to rotate screen... shall i just add option "rotate" "UD" to xorg.conf? i cant find the file. shall i create it?
<downbeam> so i'm trying to get on a dating site but i don't have a credit card
<downbeam> any suggestions?
<downbeam> ??????????????????????????????????\
<downbeam> so i'm trying to get on a dating site but i don't have a credit card
<downbeam> any suggestions?
<holstein> downbeam: you mean, to get around putting in a credit card?
<holstein> thats now so much a valid support question... i would take that to an offtopic channel
<downbeam> this is an off topic channel
<downbeam> holstein: any ideas?
<Unit193> This is support for Lubuntu, this is not an offtopic channel
<Unit193> If you want to try somewhere else, you can try #defocus
<downbeam> thanks
<Ray2> Trying to install Lubuntu-10.10 to Plentium 3 800 mhz 384 ram Pc...During install and configuring partition ..system crashed with error ubuquity crashed system..Why ???
<bioterror> without seeing any logs, hard to say
<valdur55> Ray2, try to use alternative install iso
<valdur55> oh.. text mode install
<symposium> hey there, I want to run lubuntu *persistent* on USB, can someone tell if it can easily be done ?
<holstein> symposium: i just install to the stick
<holstein> thats persistent
<holstein> i dont see the advantage in keeping it "live"
<holstein> there are plenty of guides about how to do it.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<holstein> i just do a normal install, and put grub right on the stick
<symposium> nice thanks, I did not think about simply installing it on the stick..
<symposium> I just hope that the bootloader will detect out-of-the-box the new hard-disk place, sdb
<symposium> 'cause I had hard time in the past with an Asus netbook that had 2 hard-drive, and the principal one was sdb lol
<holstein> symposium: i just install grub right to the stick.. might need an aternate installer to pull that off these days
<holstein> the way it works when i do it... grub and my internal hard drive dont get touched
<holstein> i put grub on the stick while in installing, or afterwards
<holstein> i select the stick from the bios or whatever and boot
<symposium> perfect, I'll try that, thanks
<holstein> worst case, you break grub
<holstein> !grub2
<ubot5`> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> you can read there about reinstalling from a live CD if needed
<holstein> i broke it a few time :)
<holstein> times*
<symposium> yeah, dealing with grub is so painful lol, last time with my asus netbook I finally decided to try syslinux... it detected all my drives without problem
<holstein> use what works... ive never had much trouble with grub that i didnt cause myself though
<freeroute> does anyone know a way of viewing the progress of the diff command?
#lubuntu 2012-02-05
<forumrat> I would like to use xfce4-notifyd how do I set my system to use it?
<valdur55> apt-get autoremove notification && apt-get install xfce4-notifyd
<forumrat> that's all?
<valdur55> yea! just remove old and install new
<forumrat> hmm I guess I need to check it in startup applications
<valdur55> nope. it isn't startup app
<forumrat> I know notification daemon is in startup section
<valdur55> ok.. you can kill notification  with pkill
<valdur55> :) package removes /etc/xdg/autostart entry
<jimearth> hey there, where can I manage settings in ubuntu ?
<jimearth> is there a settings center or something ? I need to manage the sound, microphone input/output, etc
<Unit193> By "Ubuntu" I{m going to assume Lubuntu. You open a terminal and type  alsamixer
<jimearth> yep I meant lubuntu
<jimearth> I need to tell my computer to use the bluetooth headset
<Unit193> Well...
<osmosis> whats the name of the panel that lxde uses?
<wxl> lxpanel
<wxl> it's always lxsomething
<wxl> lxcoffeemaker
<Unit193> wxl: What is the login manager? ;)
<wxl> ^ osmosis
<wxl> you mean the display manager Unit193 ? :D
<Unit193> (Was making it basic, anywho...=
<LubuntuPowered> COPY PASTE
<LubuntuPowered> so i'm still having the problem where my system with Lubuntu on it, only receives a fraction of the download speed (4mbps out of 17+mbps from my ISP, but my upload speed is normal (1.4+mbps) only on my Lubuntu powered =P comuter... all my other computers (desktops/laptops/wired/wireless) are all receiving the speeds i'm supposed to be getting. Just a few weeks ago, i decided to play around with the usb connection option 
<head_victim> LubuntuPowered: Sounds like you've plugged it into a USB1.0 port to me.
<head_victim> (or 1.1)
<LubuntuPowered> 1.1 is capable of up to 12mbps speeds
<head_victim> LubuntuPowered: yes, but that is theoretical speed and doesn't include any overheads.
<zerothis> i'd like all my sounds to go through my bluetooth headset. its paired,it was in the mixer but gone now
<pmik76> using lubuntu 11.04 on sony vaio vpceb3m1e ... cannot map Fn key... any workarounds
<giuseppe60> hello
<Silverlion> hey giuseppe60
<giuseppe60> Silverlion,   hello
<giuseppe60> pcroque,  hello
<giuseppe60> Silverlion,  all good?
<Silverlion> at work :(
<giuseppe60> no
<giuseppe60> unemployed
<Silverlion> its me who is at work
<giuseppe60> what do you do?
<giuseppe60> Silverlion,   what do you do?
<Silverlion> giuseppe60: i am doing customers care for a big energy supplier in Germany
<giuseppe60> Silverlion, you're at work and PC
<Silverlion> giuseppe60: affirmative
<giuseppe60> Silverlion,  and if you discover?
<Silverlion> giuseppe60: i am working at telephone dispatch. noone is watching
<Silverlion> but join #lubuntu-offtopic for further chat ;)
<Silverlion> this is the Support chan
<giuseppe60> ahahhaha
<giuseppe60> Silverlion, use lubuntu as the operating system?
<david_j_r> Anyone here involved in the clipboard manager discussion going on in Lubuntu-users mailing list?
<giorgio85> hello
<giorgio85> how do you disable IPv6?  in lubuntu
<giorgio85> how do you disable IPv6?  in lubuntu
<bioterror> from kernel
<bioterror> add to bootline: ipv6.disable=1
<giorgio85> biffbaxter,  to open the kernel?
<giorgio85> bioterror,   to open the kernel?
<giorgio85> bioterror,   to open the kernel?
<smile> hi :)
<bioterror> !bootoptions
<ubot5> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<nehg> Hello, Just installed Lubuntu, is there anything I can do to speed up this? Its still slow
<bioterror> buy SSD drive, few gigs more RAM
<smile> nehg: & try Slitaz :)
<smile> really fast :p
<nehg> Is it
<smile> yes. :p
<nehg> im going to try this first, is there any visual effects i can turn off?
<bioterror> no, lubuntu doesnt come with effects
<smile> i don't think so :)
<phillw> nehg: lubuntu is about as slimmed down as we can get it.
<nehg> oh ok
<phillw> nehg: what are the specs of the computer?
<phillw> you may also consider running http://zenix-os.net/
<nehg> its amilo pa-1510 laptop, 1,6ghz, 2gt ram and ati radeon 1100. i think the last one is reason why it is slow
<nehg> any ideas?
<phillw> nehg: you have ample specs for lubuntu to run,
<nehg> yea
<KKF> Hey guys
<KKF> I need some help with setting my wallpaper
<Silverlion> KKF: what exactly do you need?
<holstein> is nitrogen in the repos?
<bioterror> pcmanfm handles wallpaper
<bioterror>   -w, --set-wallpaper=<image file>     Set desktop wallpaper
<freeroute> Let's say I'm trying to install skype. How can I see what the total size would be of the downloaded packages (preferably how much would be post-unpacking) and how much mb it would add to my system afterwards?
<freeroute> I did "apt-get install skype -s", but that doesn't give me the sizes
<holstein> freeroute: i wouldnt expect it to take up much space
<holstein> sudo apt-get install whatever should report whats coming in and how much size the pacakges will or are taking up
<phillw> freeroute: if you use Synaptics, as you are using apt-get... it will tell you both the amount to be down loaded & the disk space it will use.
<freeroute> holstein: 71.4mb :(
<freeroute> phillw: it's pretty weird why it doesn't show in the simulation imo
<holstein> 71mb's is nothing
<freeroute> holstein: I'm in a live environment, and I already have like 2980 out of 3021 used :p
<freeroute> *mb
<phillw> freeroute: you entering what is called 3GB hell.
<freeroute> phillw: is it when everything gets stuck and the RAM is full?
<freeroute> or more precisely because the RAM is full
<phillw> freeroute: no, that is when the casper system was set to 3GB on creation and is full. (It's also known as 3.2 GB hell)
<phillw> 3GB was the default.
<freeroute> that's kind of a lot of hell
<freeroute> why isn't it possible to have casper made in an NTFS?
<freeroute> *on an NTFS
#lubuntu 2013-01-28
<genoobie> hey
<wxl> yo
<genoobie> wxl you still here?
<wxl> genoobie: in and out, yep
<genoobie> just a quick question
<genoobie> I have a hdd with three partitions an old install of xubuntu which I am going to replace with lubuntu
<genoobie> I downloaded the alternate install
<genoobie> I am at the setup of the partition and I don't know what to make the "bootable flag"
<wxl> well i wouldn't mess with it unless you plan on booting from that partition
<genoobie> I am using a boot loader
<genoobie> I think grub
<wxl> right
<wxl> and one of the partitions is going to be the bootable one
<genoobie> oh, hrm
<genoobie> probably not sda3
<genoobie> ?
<genoobie> oh well here goes nothing
<genoobie> urgh
<genoobie> okay I finished my lubuntu installation
<genoobie> but the login screen is all "borked"
<genoobie> i.e. there's something wrong with "X"
<billytwowilly> genoobie, you gotta give us a bit more than "it's all borked"
<wxl> genoobie_: blank screen? goofy colors? no x at all?
<Hyperiant> I have a boot drive on another computer that I want to partition and turn into a bootable drive for another computer on the network; can I do that?
<Hyperiant> My power button doesn't do anything when pressed; any ideas?
<Hyperiant> :<
<Hyperiant> Anybody know how to fix a power button not doing anything in latest lubuntu?
<Hyperiant> On further investigation, the problem seems to be the "Ask" function in lubuntu
<Hyperiant> How do I make the "Ask" option on power press actually ask me what to do?
<Hyperiant> ...hello?
<dokg> hey
<dokg> I cannot get past the login screen
<dokg> when I press Login
<dokg> screen goes black for half a second
<dokg> and I'm again on login screen :'(
<wxl> m
<wxl> oospps :)
<negaduck> hi! how to disable desktop?
<inductiveload> negaduck: disable the desktop? how do you mean?
<negaduck> i mean there is a panel with taskbar etc, and there is a desktop under applications that contains folder and docs icons. How to disable it so it wouldn't hang in memory?
<inductiveload> i still don't quite follow you, do you mean you don't want PCManFM to mamage the desktop?
<negaduck> inductiveload: probably yes
<negaduck> how to disable it
<inductiveload> when you say "hang in memeory", do you mean something is literally hanging, or you just don't want to use the ram?
<negaduck> i'd like to free some ram, i've got only 512Mb here
<inductiveload> pcman --desktop-off
<inductiveload> urp
<inductiveload> pcmanfm --desktop-off
<negaduck> great. But how to configure it to be disabled forever?
<negaduck> i relogged in and it started up again
<inductiveload> if you want to do it globally, try editing /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart and removing either 1) the "--desktop" from the pcmanfm line or 2) the whole line
<negaduck> inductiveload: many thanks
<inductiveload> no problem
<inductiveload> you could also get rid of xscreensaver if you are that tight on ram
<inductiveload> you'd lose locking, though
<negaduck> right. xautolock will work for me
<ioria> i run lubuntu 12.04 (but installed gnome also) and  i cannot open file url in gnome- terminal (URL=file:///), but i can in gnome session. help please
<diamonds> where are the requirements listed
<diamonds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu#System_requirements
<diamonds> I don't see them here.. am I looking wrong?
<billytwowilly> if I have a multimonitor  setup is it possible to keep 1 monitor the same on all desktops? i.e I play movies in my second monitor and want the movies to always be on no matter which desktop I'm on but I have a lot of stuff to do in the other monitor that would be easier if I could use multiple desktops.
<inductiveload> billytwowilly: so you mean switch only half your desktop?
<inductiveload> i don't _think_ you can do that easily (though I could be wrong). Another direction to go in, if you want to dedicate an output to movies is to have separate X displays, though I'm not sure how you go about that
<inductiveload> alternatively, two computers and synergy ;-)
<inductiveload> sorry, i know that's not really helpful
<billytwowilly> somewhat helpful. I figured it wasn't possible. I already have another computer running synergy. but that's the windows work computer..
<billytwowilly> That's got its own 4 monitors
<technologic> hi
<Auslin> Ohh long time since I met this chanel :)
<iggy_> Hello all :)
<Auslin> Hello
<iggy_> Ihave a problem installing RatPoison  on Lubuntu. The installation works good, but RatPoison isn't listed in the logging screen. I've searched for a file to edit in /etc/X11 but didn"t found anything relevant
<Auslin> let me do a quick research
<wxl> i'm pretty sure you have to create a new session file for it
<Auslin> iggy_: Here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333224
<Auslin> :P
<wxl> may not work given that it's ubunt…
<iggy_> wow great, it seems good, thank you
<Auslin> Sorry my fault
<Auslin> if you want to try if is installed correctly you can use ctrl+alt+F1  then sudo xinit -e ratpoison
<iggy_> i feel stupid i didn't found it :)
<iggy_> let me trythat live
<wxl> actually probably will work. i think both lubuntu and ubuntu use lightdm now. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<iggy_> "server already active" for solution with Ctrl+alt+f1
<Auslin> you can use other F's
<Auslin> You know why I love LXDE  it is XDG-compliant, that let me not get that crazy while using other OS like BSD :)
<Auslin> Well, have to go see you people !
<IggY-Desktop> Hey, i'm the guy that ws having pb with ratpoison
<IggY-Desktop> the /usr/share/ new xsession file worked
<^Phantom2^> I am unable to update my system due to a 404 error.
<IggY-Desktop> thank's a lot
<IggY-Desktop> have a good night
<^Phantom2^> It tells me to check my connection when trying to reach Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/upstart/upstart_1.5-0ubuntu7_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<wxl> ^Phantom2^: 404 on what url?
<wxl> exit
<wxl> oops
<wxl> yep that's a 404 alright
<Unit193> ^Phantom2^: You do a sudo apt-get update  first?
<^Phantom2^> i can try that
<^Phantom2^> I usually just run update manager when it comes up
<wxl> looking at the upper level directory, you find upstart_1.5-0ubuntu7.2_i386.deb and upstart_1.5-0ubuntu9_i386.deb but not upstart_1.5-0ubuntu7_i386.deb
<wxl> which suggests to me an update is in order
<wxl> the index is looking for something that's not there
<Unit193> Yep, that's why I said what I said, sources lists were outdated.
<^Phantom2^> sudo apt-get update finished
<wxl> now sudo apt-get upgrade
<Unit193> Now  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  should install the new one.
<^Phantom2^> oh?
<^Phantom2^> I tried installing the latest to this laptop already, and it seems the kernel doesn't support this hardware anymore
<wxl> more or less the same thing
<wxl> that seems…  surprising.
<^Phantom2^> older laptop
<^Phantom2^> pavilion ze5300
<wxl> what is the processor?
<^Phantom2^> Pentium 4
<Flazer> even so, I think it should be supported...
<^Phantom2^> hm
<Flazer> don't take my word for it, i'll wait for one of the others to chime in
<wxl> yeah i concur
<^Phantom2^> yeah, i'll hold back for now
<wxl> it should be no problem
<wxl> i'd move forward with the upgrade
<wxl> we've installed lubuntu on p2s and celerons
<Flazer> right
<^Phantom2^> i had to get the previous version CD for it to work
<Flazer> a p4 should be more supported than those others
<Unit193> ^Phantom2^: Real quick,  grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<^Phantom2^> i get a flags output
<^Phantom2^> with pae in pink
<^Phantom2^> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe up pebs bts cid xtpr
<Unit193> Then the PAE kernel should work.  Also, dist-upgrade will not upgrade to the new version of Lubuntu.
<^Phantom2^> hm okay
<^Phantom2^> Unit193, maybe the LiveCD didn't have the kernel I needed?
<^Phantom2^> this thing used to run windows XP (horribly) which is why I made the switch, and couldn't be happier for doing so
<Unit193> "dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages; apt-get has a "smart" conflict resolution system, and it will attempt to upgrade the most important packages at the expense of less important ones if necessary. The dist-upgrade command may therefore remove some packages. The /etc/apt/sources.list file contains a list of locations from which to ...
<Unit193> ... retrieve desired package files. See also apt_preferences(5) for a mechanism for overriding the general settings for individual packages."
<^Phantom2^> is that similar to a distro upgrade?
<^Phantom2^> i've done distro upgrades before and am comfortable doing so, but nervous because the latest version of this distro didn't install due to kernel issues
<Unit193> Nope.
#lubuntu 2013-01-29
<thedoctar> does lubuntu have templates?
<Unit193> What type?
<mysteriousdarren> thedoctar: for what?
<thedoctar> in pcmanfm, when you right click under the menu create new...
<thedoctar> when I was using gnome, nautilus would have files located in ~/Templates in that menu
<Unit193> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Google_Summer_of_Code_2010#Add_Custom_File_Actions.2C_.22Send_to.22.2C_and_.22Create_New_Files.22_to_popup_menus_of_PCManFM.2FLibfm  I'd guess a no?
<Unit193> Or http://www.mail-archive.com/pcmanfm-develop@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00471.html indicates it may be. :P
<thedoctar> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3397302&group_id=156956&atid=801867
<thedoctar> it says here resolution:fixed for the feature request
<thedoctar> but the templates thing doesn't work for me
<thedoctar> I was wondering whether it was because the feature didn't exist or whether something is wrong with my computer
<Unit193> I'd test it if I had one.
<thedoctar> if you had what?
<Unit193> themaster: I'd try asking in #lxde
<thedoctar> okay
<pmatulis> should i be trying to start stuff upon login by using ~/.config/openbox/autostart ?  tried it yesterday and nothing happened
<xiaoy> How can i tell lubuntu not to hibernate, suspend or anyting like that, when i close the lid of my laptop?
<xiaoy> Any help on this is kindly apreciated :)
<xiaoy> i've found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<xiaoy> but it need gconf, is there a solution for lxde too?
<xiaoy> oh... it seems i found myself the answer looking in the menu :P for power settings
<Alessio> How do i change language of my Lubuntu installation? / or install language packs. The guide says Preferences->language support. but there is not a such voice in the menu
<powermi> hi
<mysteriousdaren> powermi: hi
<powermi> need help installing LUBUNTO on a powerPC
<powermi> how can i get help?
<mysteriousdaren> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads/
<mysteriousdaren> did you check this out?
<powermi> yes
<powermi> but cant find my problem
<mysteriousdaren> what kind of help do you need? what are you having trouble doing?
<powermi> just try to install Lubuntu 12.10 on powermac g4, and afeter booting in live cd and charge the status bar in the blue screen there is a fast message coming saying : Stopping sistem
<powermi> and few works more, but its to quickly to read
<mysteriousdaren> did you try the alternate install cd?
<powermi> no, whats the diference?
<powermi> now i am downloading it
<mysteriousdaren> it just has a blue/white install base for users that can't run the regular live cd. I always just skip to using it, because as I've found a faster install ttime
<powermi> so you preffer aternate install?
<powermi> is easy for a noob too?
<holstein> i would do 12.04
<holstein> or older... ppc support will not be improving
<powermi> 12.04 better than 12.10?
<holstein> powermi: "better" is a matter of opinion.. you might find the ppc support better in 12.04, or 10.04
<powermi> ill try alternate 12.04
<powermi> lets see
<powermi> thanks a lot
<powermi> very helpfully
<mysteriousdaren> I run alternate 12.04 on one netbook, and 12.10 on another
<mysteriousdaren> both lubuntu
<holstein> i like to try the live CD's.. i like to see the desktop first before installing
<holstein> but the alternate iso's can be helpful too if you have issues
<powermi> but its suppose that 12.10 shlould be better than the 04?
<powermi> isnt it=
<powermi> ?
<holstein> powermi: "better" is a matter of opinion.. and hardware support
<holstein> powermi: no.. nothing about 12.10 is "better"
<holstein> the packages are newer... its newer.. its more recent
<powermi> ok, i understand
<holstein> powermi: if you need something from 12.10, you need to run 12.10.. otherwise, PPC support is going away... so you might have better luck with an earlier, arguably more supported release
<powermi> fow a low end mac, do you recomend other linux distro?
<holstein> powermi: actually, PPC support is not "going away".. its gone.. its not officially supported
<holstein> powermi: i dont run X on mine
<holstein> works great as a commandline only machine... a headless server
<holstein> i recommend moving away from that hardware for a destkop ASAP
<powermi> sorry but love my PPCs
<holstein> especially these days when you can dig a comparable PC out of the trash
<powermi> is a great arquitechture
<holstein> powermi: you can, and most do... and they were great
<holstein> powermi: again.. im not saying they are "bad"
<holstein> powermi: im saying they are not supported
<holstein> powermi: you will only have more and more trouble using them as desktop machines, and these days, you can dig comparable PC's out of the trash
<holstein> ubuntuserver runs great on them
<mysteriousdaren> powermi: what are the specs on your ppc?
<holstein> G4
<powermi> 773 mhz, 2 Gb RAM
<powermi> lot os SATA disk and IDE
<holstein> i have a stack of PC hardware comprarable to that that is going to the donation station
<powermi> me too, have some PCs "better" than mi PPC
<powermi> and give them away
<holstein> i would choose a 12.04 LTS and try and get it up and running, and enjoy the EOL of that hardare.. or try running ubuntuser
<powermi> thanks a lot mate
<holstein> ppc support is not getting better.. it will only get worse
<mysteriousdaren> i'd set up a headless server like our resident guru suggested, I recently set up a server with lubuntu 12.10 through an ubuntu server install dual core, 8gb ram. It depends on what works for you. I was told it was a piece of crap, but is rock solid
<holstein> mysteriousdaren: i can still get a lot done on my dual core with 8 gigs of ram...
<powermi> is a powerPC?
<mysteriousdaren> no, but I recently installed lubuntu 12.10 on a ppc a few weeks ago, used the alternate install
<powermi> ok tnaks
<mysteriousdaren> hostein: what are you running in it?
<powermi> just music a torrent server
<powermi> and use it for backup
<mysteriousdaren> powermi: you should be good to go
<powermi> ?
<vasilakisfil> how can I install (from cli) all packets that their name start with the same prefix, like packet0.10- ?
<vasilakisfil> sudo apt-get install packet0.10-* does not work..
<holstein> vasilakisfil: i dont see those in the repos.. did you add a PPA?
<vasilakisfil> haha its just an example
<vasilakisfil> actually I want gstreamer0.10-*
<holstein> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-* looks like its going to work for me.. whats the error?
<vasilakisfil> ➜  ~  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-.*
<vasilakisfil> zsh: no matches found: gstreamer0.10-.*
<vasilakisfil> oops sorry
<vasilakisfil> anyway even without the dot I get the same error
<holstein> vasilakisfil: do you have errors with sudo apt-get update ?
<vasilakisfil> only gstreamer0.10-. worked for me
<vasilakisfil> what errors should I have ?
<holstein> vasilakisfil: none, ideally
<vasilakisfil> Actually I don't have any error
<holstein> vasilakisfil: im just trying to sort out why you are not able to use the wild card as i am
<vasilakisfil> maybe due to zsh shell
<vasilakisfil> you have bash I suppose ?
<holstein> what did i do? i typed 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer', i hit the tab key... i used what was returned to create the wildcard i wanted
<holstein> hyperair: i dont use zsh
<hyperair> ?
<wxl> vasilakisfil: some talk of wildcards includes zsh here http://www.linux-mag.com/id/1528/
<holstein> hyperair: sorry... vasilakisfil ^^
<wxl> i don't use zsh either
<hyperair> my zsh is configured to refuse execution of the command when * is unexpanded.
<hyperair> so when i really need to pass * in as an argument, i use \*
<hyperair> perhaps that's what you need?
<vasilakisfil> yeah \* works fine
<vasilakisfil> oh and another thing
<holstein> what are the chances i would accedentally ping hyperair for a relevant query :)
<vasilakisfil> in lubuntu\s default imag viewer images are getting "chopped", is this a known bug ?
<wxl> hah
<holstein> vasilakisfil: chopped?
<holstein> vasilakisfil: feel free and take a screenshot...
<hyperair> holstein: :-)
<vasilakisfil> yeah good idea
<vasilakisfil> http://postimage.org/gallery/26gs2508/e49ca613/
<wxl> weird
<vasilakisfil> it happens 70% of the times
<wxl> does that do that when not maximized?
<vasilakisfil> well randomly but more often when I move forward to another image (or backwards)
<wxl> so let me be clear on your answer: if the window is not maximized, does it do that at all?
<vasilakisfil> I will install ubuntu's default image viewer to see what is happening there
<vasilakisfil> it does it randomly which means even if it is not maximized or if I explicitely maximize the window
<holstein> vasilakisfil: i can only say it doesnt do that for me
<vasilakisfil> hehe
<wxl> yeah i don't have that problem either
<wxl> have you searched launchpad for a relevant bug?
<holstein> vasilakisfil: i would try a few things... check for and apply upgrades... try as a different user (to remove your user config from the equation) try live CD's of whatever you might have sitting around.. try other graphics drivers
<holstein> vasilakisfil: also, trying other image viewers as you suggeste
<vasilakisfil> ok
<vasilakisfil> only live usb remains to check
<wxl> sounds like a new bug to fill
<wxl> whether or not we have the problem, you do!
<vasilakisfil> anyway, another image viewer is the only case in which images are shown properly
<vasilakisfil> ok I will try live usb now..
<Flazer> any idea why someone trying to boot to a live CD of lubuntu would get stuck on first loading screen - never makes it to installation/setup
<Flazer> ?
<holstein> Flazer: sure... hardware support
<holstein> Flazer: i would try nomodeset and the apci options
<bparticle> Hi! I'm trying to get my girlfriend's asus eee pc to be a little snappier with Lubuntu. Question: why is it slower from the hard drive than the live session?
<rpatton> hello all
<rpatton> anybody got any experience running lubuntu on a xSeries 235 Server
<holstein> bparticle: configuration... the live was on USB and the install is on a spinning disc maybe..
<bparticle> The live session is perfect, impressive really. And then I installed it, and nothing, absolutely nothing advanced... :(
<bparticle> I know. is there any special way to handle the hard drive?
<holstein> bparticle: you can install to usb. maybe the hard drive is bad
<wxl> bparticle: that's got an actual hard drive and not an ssd?
<bparticle> As that's the main difference I'm looking in that direction, but I'm hardly an expert
<holstein> rpatton: should be just like running on any hardware...i would probably not run any X on a server, but you can, and LXDE would be a nice choice
<bparticle> I don't know really... it's the eee pc 1201ha. I should check that
<holstein> bparticle: i would just check for and apply upgrades. maybe just give it some time..
<bparticle> a LOT of time, believe me! Not really an improvement to Windows 7; hehe
<wxl> nope it's a hard drive
<wxl> weird
<wxl> sata, too. shouldn't be too slow.
<holstein> bparticle: i use ubuntu's routinely on EEE's
<wxl> ditto that ‡
<wxl> oops
<holstein> bparticle: i dont have any issues like you are reporting.. the constant is the hard drive
<bparticle> I tried the 12.10, and I heard 12.04 is a little faster, so that's my next move
<holstein> bparticle: you could install to usb and test
<wxl> darn i forgot the unicode for uparrow :)
<vasilakisfil> hey in live distro its ok
<holstein> bparticle: 12.10 and 12.04 are similar in speed
<wxl> one question is this: how are you measuring its speed, bparticle ?
<bparticle> damn
<vasilakisfil> but I haven't updated it yet
<holstein> bparticle: one could be noticably faster than the other depending on hardware support
<wxl> 2gb of memory-- you should be blazing
<bparticle> by waiting for the cursor to advance when I move the mouse
<bparticle> it just sticks
<wxl> bparticle: yikes
<holstein> bparticle: what do i suggest? look for and apply upgrades... test the hard drive
<holstein> bparticle: im on a comarable machine now.. and its not stickin.. and it doesnt stick when you are not using the hard drive
<wxl> you should check resource usage. maybe you have something running and you don't realize it's hogging up resources.
<holstein> comparable
<wxl> i've run it on 512mb of memory and had no problems XD
<holstein> nmon is a nice tool to see whats up.. i know my machine gets laggy due to the hard drive.. but not as bad as you report
<rpatton> so what would u run on a server
<bparticle> well, at least it all sounds hopefull
<wxl> rpatton: what do you want to do with it? :)
<holstein> rpatton: ubuntuserver... or minimal.. just not a desktop environment.. but LXDE is nice if you want/need X on a server
<bparticle> I'm just restarting into 12.04, crossing my fingers
<holstein> bparticle: i would just do a test.. should take an hour or so, then you'll know
<rpatton> i dont know any cmds so i need the Graphical interface
<holstein> rpatton: then, try lubuntu live, and see if it works for you
<rpatton> trying that now
<wxl> i'd say a lot of services that you'd use on a server only use terminal so you should probably learn the CLI…
<holstein> yeah.. wont hurt to have LXDE running, but thats not what you'll be doing if you are indeed running a server
<holstein> if you are using a server as a desktop machine, then go for it
<rpatton> no live not working either
<holstein> either way, lubuntu does what it does, and does it well
<holstein> rpatton: you can try the same options i suggested above.. nomodeset, and the apci options
<wxl> rpatton: what sort of machine are you using?
<bparticle> @holstein how do I use nmon?
<holstein> 19:20 < rpatton> anybody got any experience running lubuntu on a xSeries 235 Server
<holstein> bparticle: i did 'sudo apt-get install nmon' then i typed 'nmon' and ran the monitor for what i wanted to monitor
<wxl> man nmon ← :)
<wxl> rpatton: what exactly is happening that it's not working?
<holstein> if its a blank screen its likely some graphics driver issue that 'nomodeset' would work out
<bparticle> @holstein: ok, and are there particular figures I am interested in? Or something that I can report back here, or on the forum?
<wxl> i can't tell what the gpu is on that thing
<wxl> bparticle: look at maybe cpu and memory usage and if anything is using a major portion of it
<holstein> bparticle: i should think you are interested in wht figures relating to "why is my girlfriends computer running slow"
<bparticle> great, that gets me on the way :)
<holstein> bparticle: i think its fair to start with the hard drive, since the live CD is not using the hard drive, and i have literally 4 of those machines with no such issues
<bparticle> but I must say, so far 12.04 looks far snappier than 12.10!
<holstein> bparticle: from usb?
<bparticle> no, hard drive
<holstein> bparticle: could be a driver related to that hardware from 12.10 i suppose
<holstein> i dont run 12.10 on anything other than for testing here and there
<bparticle> of course then I still have to fix the video thing. I had to restart lightdm
<holstein> what "video thing"?
<bparticle> ehm. the gma500 thing
<bparticle> started with a black screen
<Doc_exe> i believe the technical term is thingy
<bparticle> exactly
<wxl> !thingy
<wxl> 1037 [ubottu(ubottu@ubuntu/bot/ubottu)] Sorry, I don't know anything about thingy
<Doc_exe> :)
<rpatton> hello
<bparticle> poulsbo driver, this netbook has a history of bad suport for its video hardware
<wxl> ew
<bparticle> another unrelated question. I want to use cairo dock and it's asking me if I want to enable openGl. What is the best option performance wise?
<Flazer> hey patton
<wxl> bparticle: http://www.sv.vt.edu/classes/ESM4714/Student_Proj/class00/hunter/V.A.html
<bparticle> I'm not interested in exploding moving around icons with lots of whistles and bells, just want a nice launcher and dock, minimal but stylish
<Flazer> <wxl> rpatton: what exactly is happening that it's not working?
<Flazer> <holstein> if its a blank screen its likely some graphics driver issue that 'nomodeset' would work out
<Flazer> that's what you missed when you timed out
<holstein> bparticle: i would try other composition options.. such as not having compositing
<holstein> bparticle: that is a *key* difference as well.. the live USB has no compositing.. if you enable and hack 3d support on unsupported hardware, that could also slow things down
<holstein> bparticle: i would try *not* using that dock
<Doc_exe> with teh gma500 did you look at this page? does this help any?
<Doc_exe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<bparticle> I set up xcompmgr with cairo-dock in the live session and that worked brilliantly actually
<holstein> bparticle: and in the install that was "slow" ?
<holstein> i use xcompmrg as well, when its not crashy
<bparticle> @Doc_exe: yes that helps, I found that page. thanks
<wxl> holstein: speaking of compositing, have you tried that new compton ppa?
<rpatton> its not loading anything
<holstein> wxl: not yet... i read it over, and got distracted
<rpatton> wont boot into any OS
<holstein> rpatton: any os? it being what?
<wxl> holstein: been kind of curious about it
<bparticle> @holstein: the one that was slow, I didn't install anything, since the mouse didn't get even move properly
<rpatton> xSeries 235 Servers
<wxl> rpatton: are you having any drive activity?
<rpatton> i got green lights on all hdds and cd dvd drives are working
<rpatton> dont know how i can verify activity
<wxl> rpatton: you don't have an LED to signal drive activity? that's strange. i don't think i have a computer of any kind anywhre that lacks that.
<holstein> bparticle: then, im still voting on the hard drive, or a package update, or lack of that created an issue
<holstein> rpatton: what do you mean, no os is booting?
<holstein> rpatton: what are you trying to boot? and how?
<bparticle> strangely, the 12.04 seems to work flawlessly
<Doc_exe> rpatton: might want to check available ram?  since it makes a ram drive when booting up?
<wxl> Doc_exe: that's a good call as it seems they inheriently come with 512 if i read correctly. still i can't see why that would keep it from at least booting grub.
<wxl> i've had some low-ram machines that had trouble running ubiquity, but no problems with booting into the live environment.
<wxl> rpatton: does the alternate install work?
<holstein> rpatton: also, if this is a machine that just showed up, you might want a diagnostic disc such as the ultimate boot cd.. run some tests
<holstein> i dont know what you mean by "no os boots" but if the hardware is bad, linux wont fix it
<rpatton> know where i can get a boot disk ?
<holstein> rpatton: to boot what?
<holstein> rpatton: i just suggested a disk that "boot".. the lubuntu iso boots as well
<rpatton> two of the 4 drives have an orange light as well as the green
<holstein> rpatton: i would remove the drives and test a live CD
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Doc_exe> orange isn't a friend to anyone in the world of computers rpatton
<holstein> usually, when i get a machine it that i know nothing about, i remove the drives and test the hardware
<wxl> hahahahh Doc_exe
<holstein> i test the ram, and listen to the fans and powersupply.. then i might put the drives in one at a time and test them
<Doc_exe>  ultimate boot cd is a nice swiss army knife of tools
<holstein> i like to do that so at anytime i can force the power off and not break anything
<rpatton> so remove all HDD and try to boot from cd
<holstein> rpatton: no. do what makes you feel comfortable.. im just saying what i do with machines that i know nothing about
<wxl> rpatton: another idea is i could trade you some functional desktop machine i have with your choice of software installed on it for that finnicky server XD
<holstein> rpatton: you have a lot of variables there, and you are assuming "no os boots".. you could have bad memory, or *anything*
<Doc_exe> bad burn on disk
<wxl> keyboard issue
<wxl> etc.
<wxl> should just give it to me.
<powermi> hola
<powermi> need help,
<powermi> just intalled Lubuntu on a powermac g4 (powerpc)
<powermi> but cant boot after this
<powermi> just appears a white screen like no SO installed on
<rpatton> ATI MACH64 is coming up as the video controller in the config/setup utility
<rpatton> with 8128kb of memory
<wxl> darn powermi
<wxl> always leaving
<wxl> rpatton: i see a bunch of old posts talking about problems with that video controller
<wxl> that may be your caveat
<wxl> Option "AccelMethod" "XAA" in Xorg.conf may fix it
<wxl> and here's the official bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-mach64/+bug/1077975
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1077975 in xserver-xorg-video-mach64 (Ubuntu) "MACH64 video driver crashes with Mach 3D Rage Pro" [Undecided,New]
<rpatton> so if its a 12.10 bug will 12.04 work ?
<wxl> not necessarily, but it's worth a shot
<wxl> like i said there have been problems with that controller for several years now
<wxl> whether or not they're show stoppers, i don't know
<wxl> at the very least you can confirm that it IS broken in 12.04.
<wxl> oops
<wxl> 12.10 i mean
<rpatton> and how can i try that fix thats listed on the bug the No accel
<wxl> just follow the instructions
<rpatton> i would say that its confirmed
<wxl> of course if you can't boot at all, booting into rescue mode is kind of problematic :/
<wxl> that also assumes the system is installed
<rpatton> ya thats what i was wondering
<wxl> so you could install the system probably by alternate install
<wxl> but if i were you i'd try 12.04 first
<rpatton> so is there anyway to change drivers?
<rpatton> wouldnt hurt
<wxl> not likely that will work well :)
<rpatton> thanks for the help ttyl
<wxl> rpatton: good luck
#lubuntu 2013-01-30
<qkall> greets - im trying to figure out how to set my volume buttons to activate some command to change the volume as they dont seem to work by default but i cant seem to google anytni g relevant
<qkall> nevermind! found a good link
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> I just finished installing lubuntu
<genoobie> but the video is messed up
<genoobie> I'm at the login screen if I hit ctrl+alt+f1
<genoobie> I get a login window that's OK
<genoobie> not sure how to proceed.
<holstein> genoobie: i would either install a driver, assuming there is one...
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> or, try the vesa driver..
<holstein> try nomodeset
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1997290.html is relevant
<genoobie> it's an S3 / Savage
<genoobie> the login screen looks like this....http://postimage.org/image/76g39fvnl/7648fc50/
<holstein> genoobie: depends on the graphics hardware.. but it sounds like your graphics card is not supported well
<holstein> genoobie: try the nomodset option as mentioned above, from the live CD
<genoobie> holstein, I don't have the liveCD...
<holstein> genoobie: if that works, then you know that you can use the vesa driver via a custom xorg.conf, or make that nomodset option stick
<genoobie> holstein, I did an install of xubuntu 12.10 a while ago and that worked...
<holstein> genoobie: theres a recovery kernel options
<genoobie> holstein, there is some configuration that obviously must work...
<genoobie> urgh
<genoobie> okay so if I lspci -v
<genoobie> it's using savagefb
<holstein> it?
<holstein> genoobie: when i have had issues that give images such as you posted, i have used the vesa driver
<genoobie> holstein, I know there is a driver that works...
<genoobie> with kernel 3.x
<holstein> genoobie: the vesa driver will work
<genoobie> holstein, of that I am sure
<holstein> genoobie: then, whats the problem?
<holstein> genoobie: maybe savagefb is "breaking" support
<genoobie> well, the Xorg is a better driver, no?
<holstein> genoobie: "better" is a matter of opinion
<genoobie> I mean using x11 is going to be "smoother" / less hiccups so to speak
<holstein> id say, if i had to pick "better" from that pictuer you linked, or vesa, id go vesa
<holstein> genoobie: if you have a custom xorg.conf, its literally as easy as editing the driver line to vesa to test
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> here's what I propose...
<genoobie> I am going to "boot" up a puppylinux that I know "works"
<holstein> yeah, and copy the xorg...
<holstein> i like that
<genoobie> yes
<holstein> i use knoppix sometimes like that
<genoobie> okay it will take a few, but I'll bb
<holstein> then, you have a known good file, and you can swap the driver line out and test
<Unit193> You can also diff the two files, see why one works and the other doesn't.
<genoobie> holstein, you still here?
<Unit193> He went to sleep.
<genoobie> Unit193, I recently installed lubuntu
<Unit193> xorg.conf work from puppy?
<genoobie> yes
<genoobie> not sure exactly how to make this work
<genoobie> but i am in puppy now
<genoobie> so if I pull up a console window in puppy
<genoobie> where would I find my xorg.conf
<Unit193> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genoobie> okay there are a few .conf
<genoobie> but the one that is running xorg.conf should be specific to my machine, no?
<Unit193> Not used puppy in a while...
<genoobie> looking for the driver in xorg.conf...
<genoobie> so should I just copy the xorg.conf from puppy to lubuntu?
<Unit193> Yep,
<genoobie> Unit193, you still here?
<Unit193> Yep.
<genoobie> okay, I am poking around
<genoobie> can't really find the "driver" per se
<genoobie> but what I did find was the OpenGL rendered
<genoobie> renderer, is that the "same thing"?
<Unit193> No.
<genoobie> urgh
<genoobie> eff
<genoobie> so now i am in the tree of lubuntu
<genoobie> where is the xorg here?
<genoobie> there's no .conf file in the /etc/x11 dir
<genoobie> XWrapper?
<Unit193> Same place.  I have Identifier, newline, then Driver.
<Unit193> There may not be a file.
<genoobie> oh, hrm
<genoobie> so where is the xorg.conf?
<Unit193> You'll have to restart X
<Unit193> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genoobie> so if I boot back into lubuntu
<genoobie> and ctrl+alt+f1
<genoobie> restart "X" I should get a .conf file?
<Unit193> No, you're supposed to place the one you copied from puppy there, then restart it.
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<genoobie> okay, let me try that
<genoobie> Unit193, did not work
<genoobie> last shot, I will boot xubuntu live and see if I can pull the X info from this...
<genoobie> although it seems to take 45 min to load...
<genoobie> Unit193, would there be an X log from the install?
<Unit193> In /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<genoobie> does the dm use graphics differently than the DE / OS?
<Guest32263> hello i'm having trouble getting java iced-tea to work properly in lubuntu
<Guest32263> when i try to load it, its orginally blocked because its apparently out of date, i have two options "run this time" and "update plug-in"
<Guest32263> i believe its already up to date, and when i click "run this time" it usually works, but this time its glitchy, and doesnt display all the text i need to see
<Guest32263> i'm doing a calculus quiz for an online class and i can not see the entire equation :(
<Guest32263> i can post screenshots if anybody wants
<l057c0d3r> anyone use cario dock with lubuntu
<genoobie> okay I give up
<genoobie> I am trying to isntall lubuntu as the performance is better on low ram than xubuntu
<genoobie> however, there are some problems
<genoobie> xubuntu loads live just fine and installs OK too
<genoobie> lubuntu, not so much
<wxl> how so, genoobie ? and what machine?
<genoobie> I have a PIII 800MHz, 384MB ram thinkpad laptop
<wxl> and what about the first question? "not so much" doesn't offer much to go on.
<genoobie> wxl the xubuntu somehow picks out the right driver for the S3, while the lubuntu, not so much
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> so x-enviro / vga
<wxl> same problem both live and installed? if so, what installation method did you use?
<genoobie> yes, same problem both with alternate / desktop
<genoobie> which is SO weird because you'd think modprobe etc would be the same for each distro
<wxl> you mean you have the same problem in a live environment as you do in both an alternate install and a standard install?
<genoobie> yes
<genoobie> on lubuntu
<genoobie> but xubuntu works
<wxl> so have you managed to ascertain which drive xubuntu is using? also, i assume that you're using the same version between the xubuntu and the lubuntu?
<genoobie> however, I will say this, the "lubuntu" splash screen with the four white dots does appear normally
<genoobie> well 12.04 vs 12.10
<genoobie> I think
<wxl> so that's a variable you need to eliminate
<genoobie> okay, you really think that'd be a likely variable?
<wxl> yep
<genoobie> what I was hoping was that there'd be some way I could grab the info from xubuntu live boot and jam it into the lubuntu install.
<genoobie> okay, I will try 12.04
<wxl> welllllllll
<wxl> hold on
<wxl> which xubuntu and which lubuntu are you using? 12.04 xubuntu and 12.10 lubuntu?
<genoobie> yes
<wxl> so it may be a regression of some kind
<wxl> it has happened
<wxl> i'd suggest downloading a live 12.10 xubuntu and see if it also has the curse
<genoobie> why not the lubuntu 12.04?
<genoobie> are you sure it wouldn't be wiser to boot the 12.04 lubuntu?
<wxl> 1 sec
<wxl> phone
<genoobie> ok
<wxl> welll
<wxl> i'll tell you honestly my motivation is not only to ensure that you get a functional lubuntu but also to diagnose any bugs we have that might affect other users of either variant
<wxl> that being said, i guess technically i care more about lubuntu than xubuntu :)
<wxl> so yeah, why don't you get the 12.04 lubuntu a try and see what happens
<wxl> if no luck there, then i would be nice to see what drivers are being used in the xubuntu 12.04
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> well why not boot that up and see what they are...
<wxl> do you know how to do that?
<genoobie> I can bring up a terminal window in my lubuntu and log int
<wxl> you can use pastebinit if that's helpful to you
<genoobie> not sure how to find which drivers are being used per se
<wxl> i often do that
<genoobie> well the problem is without a gui, I'd be stuck in the "unable" to do :)
<genoobie> I couldn't pastebin via cli
<wxl> you can
<wxl> "pastebinit" is a cli command
<genoobie> maybe but I can't
<genoobie> oh
<genoobie> so if I >> to a file
<genoobie> then I can pastebinit?
<wxl> e.g. if you did "ls ~ | pastebinit" it would return a url on pastebin that includes the results of ls ~
<wxl> or you can do that too but the above eliminates a step
<genoobie> so wxl
<genoobie> here's the issue
<genoobie> what's the best "strategy"
<genoobie> boot live 12.04 xubuntu
<genoobie> and mount the lubuntu partition
<genoobie> extract info and compare?
<wxl> well sure you could do that
<wxl> but
<wxl> er
<wxl> no
<wxl> i think i personally would boot to both environments separately
<genoobie> wxl, okay
<wxl> i'd get /var/log/Xorg.0.log for one thing as there may be some telling stuff there
<genoobie> let me boot up my lubuntu
<wxl> one sec
<genoobie> k
<wxl> it might be good to get the VGA controller info from e.g. lspci -vv
<genoobie> yeah, but then that relies on the database that somehow
<genoobie> okay I am in the home dir of the lubuntu install
<genoobie> what are the things I should do...
<genoobie> definitely post the Xorg log
<wxl> well install pastebinit for one
<genoobie> not sure how to pastebinit
<wxl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<wxl> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<genoobie> oh crap
<wxl> lspci -vv | pastebinit
<genoobie> do I okay
<genoobie> hold a sec
<genoobie> the update may take a few min
<wxl> no prob
<genoobie> dl pastebinit now
<wxl> lsmod | pastebinit
<genoobie> is the lsmod after the cat and lspci commands?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> just trying to get more info
<genoobie> there's a .log and a .log.ol
<genoobie> there's a .log and a .log.old
<genoobie> both?
<wxl> no just the most current
<genoobie> wxl thank you for showing me pastebinit cli
<wxl> np
<genoobie> wxl, says trying to send an empty doc
<wxl> oh gawd
<wxl> not that bug again
<genoobie> lspci -vv >> test.out && cat test.out | pastebinit
<wxl> oh you don't need to do all that :)
<wxl> just lspci -vv | pastebinit
<wxl> see if that doesn't work better
<genoobie> that says "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting"
<wxl> grr
<genoobie> will try my way...
<genoobie> oky
<wxl> did it work?
<wxl> if not this may fix you:
<wxl> echo -e "<pastebinit>\n\t<pastebin>http://pastebin.com</pastebin>\n</pastebinit>" > .pastebinit.xml
<genoobie> ok
<genoobie> the three links are http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590824 , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590833, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590834
<wxl> ok now do it on xubuntu
<genoobie> wxl I *really* appreciate your time on this btw
<genoobie> well booting the liveCD on this machine is seriously a 25 min operation
<wxl> no prob that's why i'm here :)
<wxl> i'll be here
<genoobie> btw, I have lubuntu running on a dual core
<genoobie> on another laptop in my house
<genoobie> very happy so far
<wxl> i have it on several machines and virtual machines
<wxl> it's my fave :)
<genoobie> wxl there is one thing to note, the lubuntu exit and enter splash screen both work
<wxl> i have some troublesome machines, though. mostly ppcs but i digress…
<genoobie> yeah ppc is a tough nut
<wxl> (EVERYTHING is troublesome with ppcs)
<genoobie> I wish I had the skills to run a *nix on a ppc and solve all this stuff myself
<wxl> still i feel some strange moral drive to ensure that lubuntu can install on them. no idea why :)
<wxl> genoobie: well we all start somewhere. this is somewhere :)
<genoobie> once upon a time I knew a lot more than I know now
<genoobie> well my pc goes back to z80 and 8080 days, CP/M etc
<wxl> NICE!
<wxl> i used CP/M on my first computer (a C=128)
<genoobie> was about 10 at the time the "osborne" portable computer arrived
<genoobie> what a fiasco, 50 pounds of personal computing.
<wxl> :)
<genoobie> anyhow, still shakin' it here boss :)
<genoobie> bb in 5
<wxl> np
<wxl> i'm checking out your files
<genoobie> the kernel in xubuntu 12.04 is 3.2.0-29
<genoobie> I think the lubuntu install is 3.5
<genoobie> dunno if that makes a diff
<genoobie> stupid s3 graphics card, what a piece of junk
<wxl> there is one error here:
<wxl> [    26.294] (EE) SAVAGE(0): DRI isn't enabled
<genoobie> yes
<wxl> not sure that's fatal or not but it may need a tweak to make it work
<genoobie> that error is *not* in xubuntu iirc
<wxl> ahhhhhhh interesting
<genoobie> in fact there are no errs in the xubuntu log
<wxl> is there an /etc/X11/Xorg.conf on the xubuntu?
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> could one be created?
<wxl> i also wonder if ti's not a mode setting of some kind
<wxl> wrong refresh rate or something
<genoobie> judging by the video output that's what it looks like
<genoobie> I will say I took an Xorg.conf from puppylinux and tried to make that work
<wxl> you can pass that through grub settings if need be, not to mention make an Xorg.conf
<genoobie> the screen did change the output
<wxl> but didn't entirely fix it?
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> not at all
<wxl> the problem with using a whole Xorg.conf is that if it makes a change you don't necessarily know which part of it made the change
<genoobie> not sure what you mean
<wxl> well the Xorg.conf can specify a LOT of things and well beyond just graphics
<wxl> brb in about 20 or so
<genoobie> right, mouse kbd
<genoobie> okay see you then
<Unit193> I generally/recommend marking pastebin.com ones private as well: sudo sed s/private\ =\ 1/private\ =\ 0/ /usr/share/pastebin.d/pastebin.com.conf -i    And I did a compare of xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop, not much seemed to change, but that's not a clear picture of what's installed.  You could get a dpkg-query listing from Xubuntu, and compare drivers/xorg packages, see if anything differs.
<Unit193> When I've had issues, it was with the i915 and 82845G/GL card, and they do have a few issues.
<Unit193> Err, reverse the sed args, that was for testing. :)
<genoobie> Unit193, I haven't posted the xubuntu stuff yet
<genoobie> going to try that now...
<genoobie> using cli and pastebinit
<genoobie> but I may not be able to install off the livecd
<Unit193> pastebinit is included in Xubuntu.
<genoobie> okay the three xubuntu pastes, Xorg.log, lspci -vv and lsmod
<genoobie> are http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590896 , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590897 , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590899
<genoobie> I like both xubuntu and lubuntu
<genoobie> this machine has 384MB ram and a PIII 800MHz
<genoobie> I'm trying to get a decent computing experience for my kids
<genoobie> that isnt' windows
<genoobie> oaky
<genoobie> wxl they are posted for you to see, I'll bb at 5:20 or so
<Unit193> Could technically try installing from the mini, if else it fails.
<genoobie> going to load up 12.04 desktop and see what happens...brb
<genoobie> Unit193, is there anything else from the xubuntu live re:video info that I might need before I exit out?
<genoobie> or wxl for that matter?
<Unit193> dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package}\n' | sort -nr | tee dpkg-query-`date +%d-%m-%Y`.list    then save that somewhere.
<genoobie> Unit193, exactly that command?
<Unit193> It'll save an entire package list.
<wxl> back
<genoobie> wxl
<genoobie> hey
<wxl> saw the urls
<genoobie> cool
<wxl> lspci on both say savagefb is being used
<wxl> however lsmod shows savage on xubuntu but not lubuntu
<wxl> also no drm
<genoobie> yeah, what's up with that??
<genoobie> heh
<genoobie> so in a min I am going to boot up lubuntu live 12.04
<wxl> an interesting thing is that xubuntu picks up on the exact chip
<wxl> [   577.798] (--) SAVAGE(0): Chip: id 8c12, "Savage/IX-MV"
<wxl> lubuntu doesn't seem to
<wxl> so something is amiss with the probing
<genoobie> sorry
<genoobie> I am going through about 10 cdroms trying to find lubuntu 12.04
<wxl> hey could you do me a favor and on both the xubuntu and the lubuntu see what version of the driver you have? apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-savage | grep -i installed
<wxl> i suspect 1:2.3.6-0ubuntu1 is the problem
<genoobie> okay, remember, my xubuntu takes 1/2 to boot
<genoobie> 1/2 and hour
<genoobie> so let's do the xubuntu stuff 1st
<wxl> which has been around since 12.04 -- but only in the updates. the original version that shipped was 1:2.3.3-1ubuntu1
<genoobie> wxl for xubuntu 1:2.3.3-1ubuntu1
<genoobie> any way to get this from a mounted lubuntu partition?
<wxl> um
<wxl> don't think so unfortunately
<wxl> unless Unit193 has some ideas
<genoobie> hrm
<genoobie> any way to load "lubuntu" from the xubuntu enviro?
<wxl> Unit193: can you use dpkg somehow to do that?
<wxl> hey
<wxl> did you get a blank screen???
<genoobie> no, it was striped
<wxl> hm
<genoobie> blocky....hold a sec I can post a pic :)
<wxl> well still the Xorg.conf from here may be useful:
<wxl> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/S3_Savage_IX8
<genoobie> http://postimage.org/image/75qnjvz91/03904636/
<genoobie> wxl at least to get it working...
<genoobie> so just copy that into the /etc/X11 dir?
<wxl> that's at least better than the last ppc boot i did :)
<wxl> well i don't remember if there are any other required sections
<genoobie> wxl, I don't have rw rights to the lubuntu partition
<genoobie> any way to change this so I can jam it in there and try on next boot?
<genoobie> do you see the pic
<genoobie> it's trying
<genoobie> when I push keys it changes a bit
<wxl> this is long winded but this is a good intro to how to do Xorg.confs even though it is specific to ppc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#How_do_I_configure_an_xorg.conf_file.3F
<genoobie> wxl
<wxl> well if you don't have rw rights that's problematic of course XD
<wxl> can you get to a virtual terminal at all?
<genoobie> anyway to make that rw at all
<wxl> ctrl-alt-f1 for example?
<genoobie> um, you mean at boot, of course
<wxl> well when you get that goofy screen
<genoobie> I was just thinking I could do it from xubuntu platform
<genoobie> wxl do you think 12.04 might resolve this?
<wxl> that's my current theory
<wxl> if and only if you use the OLD version of the driver
<wxl> which is to say the second you update it might try to upgrade it for you
<genoobie> wxl, how could I accomplish this...
<wxl> as the new version is now in precise-updates
<genoobie> oh, hrm
<wxl> but i could be wrong
<wxl> too many variables still
<genoobie> so what strategy do you suggest, should I end my xubuntu?
<genoobie> urgh
<genoobie> should I try to work from lubuntu from this point on?
<wxl> find out what version you're using first
<genoobie> wxl what version of what?
<genoobie> dkpg?
<wxl> apt-cache policy xorg-xserver-savage-video | grep -i installed
<genoobie> so that would end my xubuntu
<wxl> no
<genoobie> my lubuntu 12.04 is almost done
<Unit193> wxl: Can always chroot.
<wxl> do that in xubuntu
<genoobie> oh I did and posted
<wxl> ah yes chroot
<wxl> you did?
<genoobie> 1:2.3.3-1ubuntu1
<wxl> oh you did
<wxl> :)
<genoobie> okay, so what would you like me to do...
<wxl> so yeah don't upgrade your packages on that machine or if you do make sure you don't that one
<wxl> now try out lubuntu 12.04
<wxl> betcha it works like a dream
<genoobie> the package I am *not* upgrading is xorg-xserver-savage-video?
<wxl> yep
<genoobie> okay
<wxl> 12.10 has the upgraded version
<genoobie> everything else...okay
<wxl> so does 13.04 etc. etc.
<genoobie> uh-oh
<Unit193> wxl: Have him hold it.
<wxl> yep from what i can tell so far
<wxl> Unit193: will do once we can confirm
<Unit193> And I'm back out.
<genoobie> okay, so leaving xubuntu, trying, lubuntu 12.04
<genoobie> ugh, is the "desktop" a live cd?
<wxl> yep
<genoobie> okay, like I said, 1/2 hour to boot
<genoobie> so you are sure we need nothing else from xubuntu
<wxl> yep
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> shutting down xubuntu
<genoobie> uploaded my dkpg to pastebin
<genoobie> like I said before, the lubuntu splash screen with four dots is visible then...dead
<genoobie> wxl, try without installing...
<genoobie> hopefully it won't look at the installed lubuntu
<genoobie> if this works, then just install this and not update xorg-xserver-savage-video
<genoobie> hopefully the other hardware works, I didn't even check
<genoobie> urgh
<genoobie> puppy linux is ok :)\
<genoobie> btw I *totally* appreciate the time on this
<genoobie> wxl, do you think lubuntu is a good fit for this machine?
<genoobie> would antix or bodhi linux be better?
<genoobie> (antix was previously peanut)
<wxl> sorry disappeared a bit
<wxl> i think lubuntu is good on almost anything
<wxl> i'm not a huge fan of bodhi but it's alright
<wxl> never tried antix
<wxl> puppy is not my favorite at all
<wxl> part of the reason why i stick around here is because i just love lubuntu :)
<genoobie> looks like lubuntu is booting up nicely
 * wxl waits patiently
<genoobie> I see a mouse cursor
<genoobie> and a voila
<wxl> XD
<genoobie> desktop and everything
<genoobie> going to install this...
<genoobie> should I reboot or install right from here...
<genoobie> part of the deal is to get the machines in the house all on the same OS
<genoobie> and if people want something different they can go from there...
<wxl> i'd install from there probably
<wxl> here's how to hold your package:
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> going to write this down...
<wxl> echo "xorg-xserver-savage-video hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<wxl> now you have to manually remove that hold
<genoobie> if the bug is fixed
<wxl> that being said, i would encourage you to keep an eye on that package
<genoobie> what would I be looking for in that pkg?
<wxl> if there's a NEW version available, then download a live cd with it and try it out
<wxl> you'd look for a higher version number really
<wxl> i  would also personally recommend reporting a bug on this
<wxl> let the hardcore x hackers figure it out
<wxl> i, unfortunately, am not one of them
<wxl> ubuntu-bug xorg-xserver-savage-video
<wxl> if you don't have a launchpad account you'll have to create one
<genoobie> okay let me cli
<wxl> provide as much info as possible, including relevant information from your lsmod and Xorg.0.log
<genoobie> wxl is that a command?
<wxl> ubuntu-bug xorg-xserver-savage-video
<genoobie> and we are sure that is the bug
<wxl> are we sure? not 100%
<wxl> but i think we have a lot of good evidence to support it
<wxl> i'd say 90%
<wxl> it's ok to have an invalid bug
<wxl> i've done them before
<wxl> even once because i used a command wrong :)
<wxl> no one yells at you
<wxl> :)
<genoobie> hey I tried the apt-cache cmd from the
<genoobie> cli
<genoobie> and it was blank
<genoobie> apt-cache policy xorg-xserver-savage-video | grep -i installed
<wxl> apt-cache policy xorg-xserver-savage-video | grep -i installed
<wxl> ?
<genoobie> blank
<wxl> strang
<wxl> e
<genoobie> returns null
<wxl> try apt-cache policy xorg-xserver-savage-video
<genoobie> unable to locate pkg
<genoobie> gah!
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i'm an idiot
<genoobie> so forget the hold thing
<genoobie> oh nm
<wxl> wait on the hold until you're installed
<genoobie> okay
<wxl> also you got to get the package name right
<wxl> too many darn words in it
<wxl> xserver-xorg-video-savage
<genoobie> oh
<genoobie> heh
<wxl> so any time i mentioned xorg-xserver-savage-video or some combination thereof, use xserver-xorg-video-savage instead XD
<genoobie> blank again
<genoobie> nope I think it was right the first time
<wxl> hm
<genoobie> so now what...
<wxl> try apt-cache search-savage
<wxl> argh
<wxl> try apt-cache search savage
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> three
<genoobie> xserver-xorg-video-s3
<genoobie> xserver-xorg-video-savage
<genoobie> xserver-xorg-video-s3virge
<genoobie> s3switch - Manage the output device on S3 Savage chips
<wxl> try apt-cache policy apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-savage
<wxl> no grep
<genoobie> apt-cache policy twice?
<wxl> no
<wxl> jeez
<wxl> i need to do one thing at a time
<genoobie> yep
<genoobie> there it is
<wxl> (as an aside, you can keep track of any updates to the package here: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/xserver-xorg-video-savage)
<wxl> so what does it say for installed?
<genoobie> should I check the lubuntu 12.10
<wxl> don't tell me (none) cuz that would be nuts
<genoobie> same as xubuntu
<wxl> good
<genoobie> okay ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-savage
<genoobie> apport is working
<wxl> yay
<genoobie> does that hold thing still work
<wxl> wait til your installed
<genoobie> yes of course
<genoobie> now, how can I add lsmod and xorg log
<wxl> just include the urls
<genoobie> cool
<genoobie> how can I access the bug to do that?
<wxl> well ubuntu-bug should take yo uto a launchpad login…
<wxl> if not just wait some more XD
<genoobie> yeah, no launchpad yet
<wxl> you're live and without much ram, so be patient
<genoobie> um, when I tried loading the b43legacy pcmcia wireless driver it froze (xubuntu)
<genoobie> any way to stop that from happening?
<genoobie> I'm going to try and stream some youtube now
<genoobie> :)
<wxl> you should check your logs and see what happened
<genoobie> what do you mean...
<wxl> well it may report some error or something
<wxl> which may indicate the cause for the freezingf
<genoobie> oh...holy cow
<genoobie> something is happening :)
<genoobie> your guess xubuntu 12.10 is borked the same way...
<wxl> that's my guess
<genoobie> so include the Xorg and lsmod
<wxl> however if you want to be super-completist, you could try a live 12.10 and see what happens
<wxl> yeah
<genoobie> meh, 12.04 is fine for me
<wxl> personally i'd include both
<wxl> what i mean by completist is in terms of providing the maximum amount of information and eliminating the most amount of variables so that the bug squashers can figure out what's going on
<genoobie> urgh
<genoobie> I cannot log in to launch pad
<genoobie> wtf!
<wxl> you forgot your pw or what?
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> I just created an account and it is stuck on the "update" page
<wxl> hm
<genoobie> I update and it does not progress
<wxl> you could try leaving your browser open and running ubuntu-bug again
<genoobie> no I am setting up the account on another machine so I don't have to eff with it
<wxl> oh
<wxl> hm
<genoobie> I just thought of something, the lubuntu that has the bug has to be booted to report the bug
<genoobie> there must be another way to report this bug
<wxl> you can just log onto launchpad and do it manually
<genoobie> sounds fine
<genoobie> besides I couldn't launch launchpad from the borked install anyhow
<wxl> it won't collect any info but that's not necessarily all that important, as long as you specify which chip you have (you can pull that from the lspci)
<genoobie> which video chip?
<wxl> ya
<genoobie> okay hold a sec, let me install this lubuntu
<wxl> k
<genoobie> oh
<genoobie> uh oh
<genoobie> the launchpad login is working
<wxl> it's ok
<genoobie> however, the informat that it collected is wrong
<wxl> only on the os
<wxl> but  the hardware info is correct
<wxl> just make it clear
<wxl> which version of the driver is the problem in which version of the os etc etc
<genoobie> wxl, which version is it that is broken
<wxl> 1:2.3.6-0ubuntu
<wxl> which exists in quantal/12.10 and raring/13.04 as well as precise-updates
#lubuntu 2013-01-31
<genoobie> all three urls?
<genoobie> Xorg, lspci, and lsmod?
<wxl> sure if you want, but i'd probably just pull out the relevant lines from the lspci and actually include that text in the bug description
<wxl> or include all three but explain you have a savage-ix or whatever the heck the dumb thing is called XD
<genoobie> urgh, what are the relevant lines from the lspci??
<wxl> oh hold on
<genoobie> nm
<genoobie> I think I got it,
<genoobie> just the VGA compat controller
<genoobie> just put that right in the bug report
<wxl> sorry for the message
<wxl> figured i'd flood you and nott the whole channel :)
<wxl> genoobie: you can keep the rest of the convo going here
<genoobie> oaky
<genoobie> okay I mean
<genoobie> the wireless isn't working either
<genoobie> I figured I give that a go in the live CD
<wxl> hold
<genoobie> or should I install 1st...holding
<wxl> do you have ethernet?
<genoobie> yes
<wxl> then i'd go ahead and install with ethernet
<genoobie> working too :)
<genoobie> okay
<wxl> but first
<wxl> lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<genoobie> in the live?
<wxl> let me know what's after the 14e4
<wxl> yep
<genoobie> now the terminal window is still in "ubuntu-bug blah"
<genoobie> should I ctrl c?
<wxl> no
<genoobie> hrm
<wxl> just open a new terminal
<wxl> or a new tab in the same terminal
<genoobie> the bug says reported in launchpad
<wxl> then yeah you can kill it
<genoobie> see, I wish I had the skills to update the driver file to fix the problem :)
<wxl> well we all have our limits XD
<genoobie> 4320
<wxl> wweird
<genoobie> but the lspci reports 4306
<wxl> those are diffeent
<wxl> don't worry
<wxl> but you need b43legacy
<genoobie> okay, another bug report?
<wxl> nono
<wxl> broadcom chips are ALWAYS a problem
<genoobie> heh
<wxl> there's a whole page on the ubuntu wiki for it
<genoobie> yay ready for the install
<genoobie> this usually takes about an hour
<wxl> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer
<wxl> needs to be restarted
<wxl> do that after the install
<genoobie> uh wait
<wxl> like when you're in the installed thing
<genoobie> will running in a more minimal x-enviro help the computer stream video?
<genoobie> because even though I'm gradually migrating over to linux
<genoobie> xp pro still runs pretty well on this machine
<wxl> probably more of a ram issue than anything
<genoobie> and I happen to have the license.
<genoobie> I can hard shut down the machine now, right?
<wxl> when you're done installing
<genoobie> well xp can stream it same hardware.
<genoobie> and dare I say full screen almost smooth...
<genoobie> :)
<genoobie> I've got 50 gigs
<genoobie> I'll probably set aside 25 for lubuntu and 25 for experimental
<genoobie> antix, bodhi, etc.
<genoobie> or 35 lubuntu and 15 experimental...doesn't really matter I'll never get close to those limits anyhow...
<wxl> every now and then i try a new os
<wxl> mainly i like lubuntu
<wxl> arch is a close second
<genoobie> yeah, I had some problems with arch
<genoobie> don't want to update the installer
<genoobie> arch seems pretty customizable
<genoobie> I like apt-get
<genoobie> do not download updates while installing, correct?
<genoobie> fluendo mp3 player??
<genoobie> sure, why not.
<genoobie> but I want to avoid updates, correct?
<wxl> yep
<Unit193> I've not been reading as I've been out, and also fixing issues, but if it's one package you can set a hold on it.
<wxl> i already said that, mr. old news
<genoobie> wxl, why not a big fan of puppy or bodhi?
<wxl> puppy i find kludgy and bodhi's enlightment is just not my favorite desktop environment
<wxl> genoobie: ↑
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> screen is black
<genoobie> install appears dead
<genoobie> wtf
<genoobie> I didn't step away for but a minute
<genoobie> hdd light is not on
<genoobie> argh
<genoobie> c'mon.
<genoobie> should I give it one more shot?
<genoobie> I picked lubuntu because it seemed light
<wxl> argh
<wxl> it might be ubiquity
<wxl> i had a hard time installing on a low-ram machine recently
<wxl> i had to resort to using the alternate installed
<wxl> installed/installer
<kektal> I like lubuntu very much but suddenly it started to ask root password simply to connect to wlan
<kektal> what went wrong?
<wxl> :O
<wxl> now there's a new one
<wxl> what version are you on kektal ?
<kektal> 12.10 all updates
<kektal> 64bit
<wxl> wow
<wxl> Unit193: didn't we used to, like 2 versions ago, have a problem with passwords for wifi?
<genoobie> ugh, seriously I have to download my 4th iso?
<genoobie> another coaster...
<wxl> you need rws genoobie :)
<genoobie> rws?
<wxl> re-writeable discs
<genoobie> heh
<genoobie> just reading on a forum about anti-x
<genoobie> based on peanut linux
<genoobie> looking for something that I can "grow" into
<kektal> been a while since I've used linux, is 20gb root still considered plenty? it's filling awfully fast
<wxl> welllllllllll i'm headed home
<wxl> i'll be back later tho
<wxl> best of luck to you genoobie
<wxl> sorry i couldn't be of more help kektal but yes 20gb is enough
<genoobie> thanks for all the help wxl
<genoobie> if anything I learned pastebinit
<kektal> wxl nvm
<Unit193> kektal: Do you have it selected to allow all users to use the settings?
<Unit193> genoobie: AntiX is Debian testing based, was mepis.
<kektal> Unit193: dunno, where to see?
<Unit193> It's a checkbox in the network settings.
<kektal> Unit193: yes it is *available* once connected to all, but connecting to other wlans require root password every time
<kektal> as well as trying to edit any network settings,
<wxl> genoobie: you all fixed yet?
<genoobie> nah
<genoobie> trying a debian install
<genoobie> it's rough too
<genoobie> and somehow the debian I picked has the 2.6 kernel
<genoobie> wtf
<genoobie> this is all goofed
<genoobie> wxl, lubuntu is lxde correct?
<wxl> yeppers
<genoobie> I mean I can always change that later
<wxl> you gave up on lubuntu for some reason?
<genoobie> wxl would I really expect much better performance out of debian
<genoobie> nah, I was waiting for lubuntu to download
<wxl> well remember ubuntu's upstream is debian
<wxl> so there's not too much difference
<genoobie> I could try and trim it if I felt like it
<genoobie> I'm thinking what I should do is give up on this crappy hardware :)
<wxl> well that's a thought
<wxl> given that i STILL have a powerbook g3 ppc that i plan on putting lubuntu on, i probably can't back you on it though :)
<genoobie> remember the 12.04 lubuntu failed in "desktop" without reasonable cause
<wxl> ya
<wxl> and this is why you started downloading the alternate, yes?
<genoobie> yes
<genoobie> in the meantime I had a debian distro around
<genoobie> was thinking that xfce might be a bit lighter still
<wxl> my experience dictates otherwise
<genoobie> have you ever upgraded a *nix OS?
<wxl> hell yes
<genoobie> reliable?
<wxl> as a general rule
<genoobie> my lubuntu on one machine is 11
<wxl> i tend to run pretty bleeding edge and i rarely have problems
<genoobie> it keeps asking to go to 12.
<wxl> i'm running 13.04 daily (well, as of about a week ago) on an amd64 laptop with <512mb ram
<genoobie> I have an NAS for all my mission critical data
<wxl> cie
<wxl> er
<wxl> nice
<TheLordOfTime> my rule of thumb is clean install with each upgrade
<genoobie> so i can reinstall w/o a prob
<TheLordOfTime> therefore i'm usually 2 releases behind
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<wxl> i usually do-release-upgrade
<wxl> hah
<genoobie>  /join ##freebsed
<genoobie> oops
<genoobie> still installing
 * wxl begins installing on a virtual x86 w/ 512mb of ram
<genoobie> wxl, what for?
<wxl> genoobie: testing, always testing
<mysteriousdaren> wxl: you have so much time for activities....aka testing
<genoobie> so what is your motive here..
<wxl> mysteriousdaren: presently tho that's not always the case
<wxl> genoobie: hopefuly help the next release work :)
<mysteriousdaren> wxl: good man
<genoobie> holy
<wxl> i'm not that good
<wxl> :
<wxl> er :O
<genoobie> at least the splash screen is up longer...
<genoobie> wxl, openbox is just another DE correct?
<wxl> window manager
<wxl> but yes
<genoobie> before I do anything else
<genoobie> I want to take care of that hold
<wxl> HO
<wxl> you have an install
<wxl> excellent
<genoobie> error
<genoobie> operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<genoobie> sudo echo?
<wxl> hm
<wxl> sudo dpkg more likely
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> got the $
<genoobie> now I can update freely
<genoobie> last thing
<genoobie> brb
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> now I am talking to you from inside my install finally
<genoobie> I am happy
<wxl> ooooo
<wxl> and you've learned a lot along the way
<wxl> now go my son, and spread the gospel according to lubuntu :)
<genoobie> so the only other thing I'd like to address is the wireless
<genoobie> the b43legacy
<genoobie> I'd rather not use the additional drivers thing because that froze in xubuntu
<genoobie> don't see why I'd expect much different here atm
<genoobie> so to do it manually...
<wxl> oh it should work fine
<wxl> unless there's another bug of some kind
<genoobie> well
<genoobie> I wouldn't be shocked
<genoobie> so you say skip the manual steps
<genoobie> just use the additional drivers tool?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> hold
<wxl> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer
<genoobie> or I should say the restricted drivers tool
<genoobie> btw this is much smoother than 11 on a higher powered machine
<genoobie> I like it
<genoobie> nice, got a crash
<genoobie> probably b/c of updates
<genoobie> should I update first?
<wxl> yeah prolly a good idea
<genoobie> sudo apt-get update?
<wxl> yeps
<genoobie> okay wlan card lights are on
<genoobie> configuring...
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> I am going to update...
<genoobie> seems like it would have to do a partial upgrade 1st
<wxl> ?
<genoobie> seems like there'd be a hierarchy to some upgrades
<genoobie> this lubuntu seems better than 11
<wxl> if you're on package x and the next available is z, you don't have to get y first
<wxl> if that's what you mean
<genoobie> well because of deps you'd think so pkgs would have to be installed first
<genoobie> but maybe aptitude takes care of all that
<wxl> it does
<genoobie> hrm there's a new kernel
<genoobie> I also get a bit scared when the logout / login happens b/c there's a display shift
<genoobie> and it goes a bit nutty
<genoobie> I think, uh og
<wxl> don't sweat it
<genoobie> ok
<genoobie> going to install flash and see how it works in chromium
<genoobie> then I've got one more laptop to install this on and all laptops will be lubuntu
<genoobie> tx for all your hard work
<wxl> np
<genoobie> what is gnome-shell?
<genoobie> nm I'll read about it
<genoobie> hey wxl
<genoobie> are you still here?
<Noskcaj> genoobie, i doubt he is, why do you need him?
<genoobie> well, I can't get stupid flash to work
<genoobie> was wondering if he had any tips (in chromium)
<Noskcaj> genoobie,  i assume you have install the restriced extras already
<genoobie> nope
<genoobie> you mean flash-player>
<Noskcaj> apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Noskcaj> it will help, could fix it
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> installing via synaptic
<genoobie> it says it wants to remove ffmpeg
<genoobie> just let it?
<genoobie> Noskcaj, then once the restricted extras are installed reinstall flash player?
<Noskcaj> genoobie, sure, you can reinstall ffmpeg later if it maters, it should put flash in
<Noskcaj> worst case, just install chrome
<genoobie> wait, the restricted extras pkg puts in flash player?
<Noskcaj> yup
<genoobie> oh eff
<genoobie> I am looking at the details window of synaptic and I have to agree to some M$ eula
<genoobie> any way to do this from synaptic?
<genoobie> urgh
<genoobie> wish I did this at cli
<Noskcaj> do it then, run the command
<Noskcaj> strangely, lubuntu isn't in the ubuntu software center
<genoobie> what will happen with synaptic?
<Noskcaj> idk, you try and work that out, i will get the repo's for flash
<genoobie> hrm
<genoobie> brb
<genoobie> hey Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> genoobie, nice link for you here, http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/to-do-list-after-new-installation-of.html , it includes the install instructions for flash, among other things.
<genoobie> rock on man
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> one of these things should fix your issue, otherwise install chrome from that link
<genoobie> Noskcaj, i installed 12.04, does that still apply?
<genoobie> re: fresh install
<Noskcaj> should do, i will check but those repos should still work
<genoobie> okay
<Noskcaj>  http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/06/what-to-do-after-new-installation-of.html for 12.04, should be the same
<genoobie> cool that rocks
<Noskcaj> np
<genoobie> hrm
<genoobie> installing without verification?
<genoobie> ok
<genoobie> brb
<Noskcaj> i have to go anyway, bye
<genoobie> bye
<genoobie> tx again
<agura> I ma new to lubuntu and unix systems and having some problems.  When I do a shutdown I get some instructions on the screen just before it goes dark.  Is there somewhere these instructions are stored so I can look at them with the computer on?
<inductiveload> agura: are they instructions or just some information?
<inductiveload> if they say things like "unmounting filesystems...done" they are just letting you know how the shutdown is going
<agura> They are instructions to fix this and fix that...
<agura> The problem is they are so fast and I don't really understand yet what they mean...
<inductiveload> phone video camera ;-)
<inductiveload> if it's after the local filesystem is unmounted, no logging can happen
<agura> OK, I thought of taking a picture but wondered if there was another way... Thanks.  I will be back once I can work out what it wants me to do.
<genoobie> wxl: well
<genoobie> I fought most of the night
<genoobie> I still couldn't get flash to work on chromium (although in 11 it worked almost out of the box)
<genoobie> I installed both firefox and chrome and neither one worked
<genoobie> (with flash)
<genoobie> besides those browsers are so heavy for that older hardware I probably couldn't stream video anyhow
<genoobie> so I am opting (I think) to go with puppylinux
<genoobie> if I change my mind later, I'll be back....
<calmarcus> I did some updates on my laptop today and it would no longer boot properly. It told me that it could not start the xserver. How to I restore my computer back to before the update.
<calmarcus> I  recently  updated my laptop and the update seems to have messed up my computer. It was telling me that my hard drive had errors and I needed to run the command fsck. I ran the command and now I can see me desktop background and it has the terminal in the upper left corner but I cannot see any thing else. What do I need to do?
<jpice> Does anyone have any experience with lxrandr for video out on a laptop install?
<jpice> I can seem to figure out how to disable display mirroring
<inductiveload> jpice: try arandr if you want more than just on/off and resolution control
<jpice> Is that different from xrandr?
<inductiveload> it's a graphical front-end to xrandr
<holstein> arandr always works for me, on supported graphics hardware
<jpice> Worked great. Thanks
<jpice> Does arandr / xrandr support the mirroring of displays at different resolutions? I.e., my laptop displays at 1366 x 768, and display at 1920x1080, but I would like the screens to look identical
<inductiveload> can you change your monitor output to 1266 x 768?
<inductiveload> 1366...
<inductiveload> right click on it in arandr
<jpice> That's what I thought to do, but for some reason, it only allows me to output HDMI at 1920x1080
<jpice> I guess it's possible the monitor Im using only supports 1080p (It's a projector).
<inductiveload> you could play with xrandr --scale?
<inductiveload> try "xrandr --output HDMI-0 --scale 0.71x0.71"
<inductiveload> where HDMI-0 is the output
<wxl> /msg -im Jukka-PekkaKervinen this is the cheapest one that fulfills that criteria. pretty affordable, really http://is.gd/RH4Xpg
<wxl> grr
<wxl> sorry
<Unit193> Good one.
<wxl> yeah well
<genoobie> wxl: hey
<genoobie> Noskcaj: could not get anythin to work
<genoobie> anything that is...
<Noskcaj> ok, i'm out of ideas then. maybe put chrome on?
<genoobie> tried still nothing
<wxl> genoobie: that's a good idea Noskcaj mentioned. chrome has its own flash. NOT chromium.
<genoobie> besides chrome is *so* resource intensive that video will likely not stream smoothly
<Unit193> You can use flash from chrome in chromium, so I hear.
<genoobie> Unit193: yeah, something to do with pepper
<genoobie> I don't have the skills for that kind of install, though I am trying to learn
<Unit193> I'm sorry I missed the first bit again, but can you get the stream URL and use mplayer, VLC, or other such stuff?
<wxl> Unit193: where does one hear this?
<genoobie> Unit193: have not tried yet, but that's a good idea..duhr
<Unit193> wxl: From the voices, they're all around.
<genoobie> Unit193: can those players play flash?
<wxl> snakes! snakes!
<Unit193> genoobie: Not flash, but flv files which is what the flash play is most likely using.
<Unit193> I've done it many a time.
<genoobie> hrm
<genoobie> what do you do if you want to watch a short vid on youtube
<Unit193> Actually, VLC I know supports just pasteing the youtube URL in, but it will try to pull the high-res version, IIRC.
<genoobie> maybe there's hope yet...chances are it would run better in VLC anyhow
<genoobie> as opposed to being integrated in the browser
<Unit193> VLC is Qt, and isn't as lightweight as others.
<genoobie> oh
<Unit193> Others == mplayer, a CLI application.  I still find it better than flash.
<genoobie> Unit193: can you watch youtube vids in mplayer (by pasting?)
<genoobie> I know this seems like a lot of energy for some stupid youtube vids
<Unit193> As far as I know, you need to pull the flv url.
<Unit193> genoobie: I do kind of understand.
<genoobie_> hey back
<genoobie_> something happened to the irc interface
<genoobie_> bbl
<genoobie_> still have to do more grading
<genoobie_> the interface is smooth, I'd just like to test out flash
<genoobie_> bbl
<ray> hi there
<ray> if somebody can help it would be appreciated: I am looking for a way to run the installer from within a live system through the command line
<holstein> ray: via ssh ?
<holstein> you could forward x over and forward the istaller maybe
<ray> nope, via the terminal
<holstein> ray: sure.. im just not sure what the goal is
<holstein> ray: there is an alternate "text" installer
<ray> ok, I am on a power pc arch and booting a kernel wasn't that easy. The problem is that the graphics are so poor, I can only use the terminal really. I know about the alternater installer but as it was quite difficult to boot the iso I've got I would prefer to go on from there
<holstein> ray: i would use the alternate installer
<holstein> ray: PPC support will not be getting any better
<holstein> i would use 12.04, the alternate installer, for PPC
<holstein> ray: i was told in here the other day that it works great
<ray> ok, thanks, I will give it a try
<wxl> ray: what machine are you on?
<holstein> ray: i should say, my first hand experience was.. i dont run PPC linux anymore
<wxl> ray: more specifically, what video card?
<holstein> ray: i feel it is a waste of time since comparable PC hardware that is well supported is cheap/free
<ray> radeon 7500 it is
<wxl> which lubuntu version and which arch? g3? g4? new world? old world?
<ray> g' new world 12.10
<ray> 4
<ray> g4, sry
<wxl> k 1s
<wxl> ray: have you tried video=ofonly as a yaboot command?
<ray> yes, it screwd up everything
<ray> even poorer graphics and system halted
<wxl> see if video=radeonfb:1024x768-32 doesnt help then
<ray> ok
<wxl> er
<wxl> that's messed up
<wxl> stupid wiki
<wxl> video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@60
<wxl> i assume you've already seen the graphics section of the ubuntu ppc faq. if that doesn't work, you may want to peruse it for some ideas, mayhap messing with Xorg.conf. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Configure_graphics
<wxl> radeon.modeset=0 may be useful as well, mayhap in concert with the radeonfb above
<wxl> ppc's biggest problem, hands down, in ubuntu is video. if you can conquer this, you got it.
<ray> yep I've seen it, but overlooked the radeon specific part, thx
<wxl> np
<ray> well, conquering openfirmware was quite a challenge as well tbh
<wxl> btw ppc is pretty unsupported across canonical. too many people think like holstein :) if you care to help out with testing, that would be nice
<wxl> openfirmware sucks, but it's far worse on the g3s and old world's
<wxl> brb
<holstein> lol
<ray> kk ;)
<holstein> i dont think like anything.. its not canonical either.. its just dead
<holstein> its going away.. not supported upstream
<holstein> by all means, if you, or *anyone* wants to provide support, you are welcome, and encouraged to do so
<holstein> but, its not easy, since nothing is going to trickle in from upstream.. it will likely continue trickling out, and become more and more challenging to maintain the base system with updated apps
<ray> then let me ask you why do you guys focus on that distro specifically?
<holstein> ray: lubuntu?
<ray> yep
<holstein> ray: this is the lubuntu support channel, so that is the topic, supporting lubuntu and LXDE in ubuntu
<holstein> and, as best we can, the globally unsupported PPC versions
<ray> I know it is, but I am curious about your personal motivations
<holstein> ray: i use the software,, personally... i try and contribute support to "give bacK' when i can
<ray> well i understand very well that par, what I don't get is, why not contributing to Ubuntu in general, or xubuntu, or edubuntu, why specifically lubuntu?
<holstein> ray: i do, this channel is lubuntu specific though... i contribute where i can
<holstein> ray: a lot of us try and contribute upstream as much as possible
<ray> ok, sounds great. it must be shit loads of work and investment, isn't it?
<holstein> ray: try and watch the language in the support channels
<holstein> ray: we are mostly all volunteers, so its whatever we choose to devote
<ray> sorry if it sounded rude, it wasn't my intention
<holstein> ray: no worries.. glad you are here
#lubuntu 2013-02-01
<Zelouille> Hi. I can't put a wallpaper (background) in lxlauncher (lubuntu netbook interface). However, lxlauncher README file says : « Please put the images in /usr/share/lxlauncher/backround. LXLauncher will use those background images if available. »
<jirido> Hi again! I looked at the ubuntu guide on how to ad programs to autostart and the tutorial i looked said to drag and drop new entrys from start menu, but it does not work so i guess there is an alternative way for lubuntu..
<holstein> jirido: in lxe
<holstein> lxde*
<holstein> jirido: lubuntu *is* ubuntu. but the drag and drop guide you are reading is likely for gnome2 or unity
<holstein> jirido: what are you trying to do?
<jirido> just ad mumble to autostart
<holstein> i use mumble, and i wouldnt, but heres what i do
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart
<jirido> ells people cant find and call me i think.. Thanks holstein ! all well to you
<holstein> jirido: you shouldnt have to add murmur to autostart
<holstein> jirido: you think what?
<holstein> jirido: if mumbe is running, its running
<holstein> its not for telephony really though
<holstein> its not meant for "call me in the morning"
<jirido> No? but how can people cal me up/ yes but i gonna use it for telephoning/ low latency good quality and can talk in group, private server, encrypted and so on
<holstein> i dont think autostarting the mumble client will make it autoconnect
<jirido> no?
<holstein> jirido: sure, and you can use it for that, but its not meant for that
<holstein> jirido: you autostart it, you still need to join a server
<jirido> I know but im not wery normal :)
<holstein> jirido: its got nothing to do with normal
<holstein> jirido: or you
<holstein> jirido: its a matter of expecting functionality of a tool that is not designed for that function
<holstein> what i hear you saying is "im using mumble for calls, and i dont think people can call me"
<holstein> jirido: the reason is, its not made for that.. you have to join servers, and maintain the connection
<holstein> jirido: its not meant to replace skype
<holstein> of course you can use it for "calls", but you should expect to work around the issues that using it not as its intended will bring about
<jirido> well i understand it is werry good and fill up a lott if not all what i requireso .. then i try to fix the rest instead of going with skype or other/ yes ofcourse you are right.. thats why i wanted to start with autostart ;)
<holstein> jirido: sure, but there is nothing to "fix"
<holstein> jirido: its not "broken", its just not appropriate for the task
<jirido> ok woraround
<jirido> work around!
<holstein> well, the workaround is to start it, and connect and hope the server maintains your connection
<holstein> you cant do anything to keep the connection to the server
<holstein> even if its your server, the folks coming in could drop
<jirido> well i do not know this app yet but have got it recomended,, so u say it has no autoconnect?
<holstein> jirido: what if the server is down?
<holstein> jirido: what if you get a commandline string that tries to autoconnect?
<holstein> jirido: it tries, and it doesnt report that its not connected...
<jirido> thats an other problem, lets hope not :)
<holstein> jirido: what do i suggest?
<holstein> jirido: "hope" is not something i do with computers
<holstein> jirido: i test, and report, and know
<holstein> jirido: i use lxde.. lubntu, and mumble, and i know
<holstein> you say you are having issues, im telling you why
<holstein> jirido: i suggest, just start mumble, and see that the connect is up and working
<holstein> jirido: you wont have any way of reconnecting if that server goes down, or your connection goes out or whatever
<holstein> jirido: thats why its not telephony
<holstein> jirido: its not made to me that "always on" way to contact you
<holstein> jirido: its made for a lowlatency network for gaming or chat
<holstein> jirido: nd it works great, but something like skype (or a free alternative) will be always on like you are looking for
<jirido> yes but im not all you are and cant bee.. for an example im on linux becauce windows is not secure and not of intrest for code or so.. for me it is a must rather than an intresst and that makes the aproache to things different from many whom hangs on irc for a starter.. but i have chickens in the barn and a garden and have to fire with woods if i wana have it warm and so on.. its different for all/ i dont like skype!
<holstein> jirido: skype or a free alternative
<holstein> jirido: im not saying "use skype", im saying, use something made for telephony
<holstein> Moewe: mumble is not
<holstein> Moewe: sorry...
<jirido> I would like something like skype then but have not found any with better propertys tham mumble
<holstein> jirido: ^^ mumble is not
<holstein> jirido: sure... then use it
<holstein> but autostarting the app at boot wont "fix" anything
<jirido> i gona try to whip that horse to behave
<holstein> jirido: i would do as i suggested above... start it, see that it connects and check in on it
<Moewe> np holstein
<Myrtti> empathy + ekiga / google talk + google video chat
<holstein> jirido: its not "misbehaving"
<holstein> jirido: its not made for what you are trying to do
<jirido> I gona try anyway.. or rather.. I am trying right here and right now :)
<holstein> jirido: you dont have to try. you just use it, knowing the limitations
<holstein> jirido: i use mumble regularly
<holstein> i also use skypc, and gtalk, and i have looking into empathy and ekiga
<jirido> But comman you have to emit that development comes from trying to expand functionality.. most of things in things "Not intended to.. and dont come and say now that that is only for programmers.. Its a soul property! and its good to have even if you dont know everything.. even mor nessesary the in fact..
<holstein> jirido: sure, and mumble is open, if you would like to try and get a group and fork it or whatever
<jirido> then in fact
<holstein> jirido: but, there are thinks like Myrtti mentioned already.. open alternatives to skype
<holstein> jirido: mumble is more of an open alternative to teamspeak
<jirido> mumblephone2 super extra :)
<holstein> jirido: sure.. you are not only welcome to do that, but encouraged
<jirido> Im no gamer you know.. I would not dare/ thats good
<holstein> jirido: ?
<jirido> so i would only need to ad autoconect funktionality actually
<holstein> jirido: sure, but to what server??
<holstein> jirido: the server is the issue... its not made for telephony like that
<jirido> Well i so easyly get in to things when i start so if i start gaming .. / why not it serves good now
<jirido> i like to have speek hangout for me and my pals to be able to be on or to use to talk privately from if we wish
<holstein> sure,, but there is "google hangout" actually designed for that
<holstein> and mumble will work great for that
<holstein> its the expecting the client to run as a background servive that might not work
<holstein> service*
<jirido> i dont like to tuch on coperate structure by default
<holstein> jirido: sure and im *not* suggesting you do
<holstein> jirido: i am merely offering suggestions for things that *exactly* meet your needs
<holstein> jirido: you can choose to seek out, or developed more open solutions
<holstein> jirido: a google hangout does do *exactly* what you are trying to do
<holstein> jirido: looking at how it works and what it uses might help you determine what you need/want
<holstein> jirido: i dont care if you ever use it, nor am i saying you should
<jirido> so i like to have a private connection server , private conversation, a group "room" low latency, noise reduction, open source, good sound,, Tell me were would you recomend with this in thought? remember private connection server.
<holstein> jirido: you can do that with mumble.. you just have to keep in mind, you are maintaining the server
<holstein> so if the server is down, or doesnt connect, you wont connect
<holstein> jirido: i would look at what google does with gtalk to address these concerns
<holstein> what do i do?? i use what the other person uses
<holstein> or, i use mumble, and i dont expect telophony functionality from it
<holstein> i use it as its intended
<jirido> yes but that problem always are there the only thing needed as i se it now after having talked with you is autoconnect
<holstein> jirido: i dont think so
<holstein> jirido: waht if you autoconnect? and it fails? what next?
<jirido> what more then
<holstein> jirido: does it go to another server?
<holstein> what server? when and why? and now are you on a different server?
<holstein> jirido: if autoconnet were "easy" or worked, it would likely be a feature
<holstein> plus, you dont need it. you just start and connect
<jirido> or try again and maybe after some tryes pops up saying sorry pal , out of luck today? server down
<holstein> jirido: sure.. then what?
<holstein> jirido: you are not autoconnected... and you cant recieve calls
<holstein> you might as well just set it up each time and make sure its connected to the server you want to be on
<holstein> thats what i do.. i make sure we are all connected
<holstein> jirido: why not set up a vpn with your friends?
<holstein> thats as open and secure as you choose it to be
<jirido> yes but i like to autostart xchat pidgin and mumble../ then i go trying to fix what ever make the server downerver..
<holstein> jirido: sure.. autostart it then
<jirido> I want to be able to say.. Hey comean get this so we can speak free
<holstein> jirido: i just dont think that will ever work as you want it to, and i would seek support for autostarting mumble with autoconnect with mumobe
<holstein> jirido: sure, the vps is a free as mumble is
<holstein> vpn*
<holstein> its over your network, under your control
<jirido> but it is more integrated and more serious if it gets hacked
<holstein> jirido: no.. its not more "serious"
<holstein> jirido: if anything, its less serious if it gets hacked
<holstein> jirido: its over the network.. the same network
<holstein> if you had an encrypted vpn setup, that would be arguably "better" and leave you more options
<jirido> I dont like to hang out or offer or sugest something to friends or people i meet that i cant defend or protect that can become a risk
<holstein> jirido: this has *nothing* to do with telephony
<jirido> well im not to good to be true ;)
<holstein> jirido: if folks want to play ont he internet, they take a risk
<holstein> i would /join #mumble and ask about the mumble specific questions
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  correction: if folks want to do anything on the internet, they take a risk.
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: true...
<TheLordOfTime> just being on the internet makes you a potential target of drive-bys
<TheLordOfTime> (just saying!)
<holstein> jirido: i wouldnt assume that mumlbe traffic is secure
<holstein> jirido: mumble is also not made for "secure conversations"
<holstein> jirido: its made for fast, lowlatency gaming talk
<jirido> well i feel that mumble is somewath risk free to recommend and easy to get on to.. and i did not aske mumble question but just for how to add a program to autostart list.. but have anyway enjoyed ore conversation :)
<holstein> jirido: feel? its not
<jirido> it's encrypted by default
<holstein> jirido: its open, and not encrypted.. its not for secure conversations
<holstein> jirido: sure, but for speed
<holstein> jirido: not security
<jirido> 128bit rsa?
<holstein> jirido: you can, and should research that.. the compression and encryption is not for security
<holstein> jirido: its not made to be safe.. its made to be fast
<jirido> The voice channel carrying speech and positional audio is encrypted with OCB-AES 128 bit
<jirido> says FAQ
<holstein> jirido: its not designed for that either.. its not a "secure telephony" applications
<holstein> jirido: all of the traffic is tailored for speed.. not security
<jirido> so you mean that 128 bit is not secure
<holstein> jirido: i mean just what i said.. mumble is not for secure telephony
<jirido> The so-called control channel, which transports your chat messages and other non-time critical information, is encrypted with TLS using 256 bit AES-SHA.
<holstein> jirido: if you trust is, go for it
<jirido> Ok. Im a political figure here at home and i use usbmodem as im farout countryside and the lies are to long to give broadband
<holstein> jirido: none of that is relevant. all that is relevant is assuming mumble secure for telephony
<jirido> I like to be able to have a secure talk.. so what would you then sugest if one want low latency and no corporate touch. surely not google
<holstein> jirido: i suggested the vpn already
<holstein> jirido: i *never* suggested google or "corporate touch" for secure
<holstein> jirido: i suggested looking at how google is implementing its services that you could emulate via vpn
<holstein> jirido: to get secure talk over the internet, it really depends on what you are willing to compromise
<holstein> i would not expect super low latency.. and i wouldnt use something designed for gaming
<jirido> but if some one hack any of the mashines in the network it is totally unsecure and it would be complicated to get to work for all on all diferent mashines,
<holstein> i would look at securing the connections via vpn, and then you can use whatever on the network as it is local... ekiga or whatever
<jirido> sorry i wright slow and have to look at the keybord while wrighting
<holstein> jirido: ?
<jirido> vpn
<holstein> jirido: correct. vpn
<holstein> jirido: you cant just setup mumble and assume thats more secure
<holstein> jirido: i mean,, you can.. but thats not the case
<jirido> To complicated to ask people to participate i think.. firewalls and so on
<holstein> jirido: sure.. secure *is* complicated
<holstein> jirido: the reason mumble is easy is because its less secure
<holstein> and arguably secure at all...
<jirido> yes but if it is Q of a "Talk to me " software it could be simmpler than vnp
<holstein> jirido: i wouldnt expect to have easy and secure
<holstein> jirido: skype is easier that vpn, and you can get connected from machine to machine
<jirido> well skype says it is!
<holstein> says it is what?
<jirido> well can one in groupe without going true their servers?
<jirido> secure
<holstein> jirido: i dont maintain skype
<holstein> jirido: i dont expect mumble to be secure
<jirido> well havt said you do or what?
<holstein> jirido: i dont expect secure unless i have an ecrypted tunnel
<holstein> jirido: i dont exepect secure over the internect
<holstein> internet*
<jirido> so there is no secure opensource talk and chat that is easy to setup
<jirido> Thats sad
<holstein> if your isp, or the other persons isp logged the traffic, and its encrypted, what would it take for someone to open that?
<holstein> jirido: ?
<holstein> jirido: this has *nothing* to do with opensource
<jirido> ofcourse it has
<holstein> jirido: this is the internet... using the internet is a risk
<holstein> jirido: no.. its has options to help
<jirido> sure but there is eforts to overcome that
<holstein> jirido: yes.. a vpn.. openvpn is opensource
<holstein> ssh is opensource
<jirido> ssh is easy and fairly secure
<holstein> jirido: then use it, if it makes you feel safe
<jirido> i do
<jirido> but not for talking obviously :)
<holstein> jirido: then, i would chat, text, via ssh..
<holstein> jirido: if you want secure telophony, you will have to decide what you are willing to compromise for security vs functionality, just as the others do
<holstein> just as skype has and gtalk... and whoever else
<jirido> thats what i mean with sad
<holstein> jirido: ?
<holstein> jirido: run your own skype
<holstein> jirido: run your own ekiga over a secure tunnel
<holstein> jirido: run *anything* over ssh or vpn
<jirido> sad to not be able 2013 to talk with your buddys safe and easy
<holstein> jirido: the internet is not designe to provide you that
<holstein> jirido: its designed to connect you..
<holstein> jirido: if an isp is logging your traffic, what would it take to crack it? an amazon array? would it take a week? how much would it cost? is it worth it?
<holstein> jirido: if you are traveling over the internet, and its worth it to someone to have your information, then they will likely find a way
<holstein> jirido: this has nothing to do with 'opensource' or not
<holstein> jirido: big corporations deal with these issues just as large and small opensource projects
<holstein> i think anyone who is going to be honest will say, just as TheLordOfTime suggeste above, being on the internet is a risk
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<jirido> well fore me it is ok if the local bored police cant hack me dead easy by parking here up the woods and dump my network traffic
<holstein> jirido: what about the other person you are connecting to. or persons..
<jirido> security is relative is it not? vpn could be hacked the same or what?
<TheLordOfTime> VPNs are harder to hack, but just as likely to be a target
<TheLordOfTime> as is a blog site, an email server, a file server...
<holstein> jirido: *everything* can be hacked.. the vpn is totally under your control.. your level of encryption... then the options are more open too
<TheLordOfTime> i could go on forever, but *everything* is capable of being hacked
<TheLordOfTime> with enough effort
<holstein> yup... *anything*
<jirido> well heeat i pull on by being naughty is not maybe so relevant then as the police is relatively lasy and so
<TheLordOfTime> anything computer related has as much risk of being hacked as you stepping out into traffic and being hit by a car
<jirido> so then mumble is just a little easyer to hack then vpn
<TheLordOfTime> and assuming you're smart about it you're *not* going to be walking out into traffic and get hit by a car anyways
<jirido> well sometimes its time to walk in the trafic :)
<TheLordOfTime> jirido:  everything is hackable, so making the comparison is irrelevant
<holstein> jirido: mumble is not designed for secure connections
<TheLordOfTime> and holstein is right
<TheLordOfTime> mumble is *NOT* a secure communication method
<jirido> you have made it many times so far so why not me?
 * TheLordOfTime doesn't use mumble :P
<holstein> jirido: i would not assume it to be safe.. a vpn *is* designed for security... but i wouldnt trust it like its un-hackable
<holstein> i use mumble.. but i dont expect it to be secure..
<TheLordOfTime> the only truly unhackable system is a non-networked system that is locked inside a room with ia key, numeric pin, and biometric security.
<jirido> so there is a scale!
<TheLordOfTime> and at that point it's not useful, so... :
<TheLordOfTime> :P *
<jirido> so there is a scale!
<TheLordOfTime> nope
<holstein> jirido: ?
<TheLordOfTime> jirido:  i'm giving you the utmost extreme example of a system that can't be hacked because its not exposed.  its not even on the internet.
<TheLordOfTime> jirido:  the MOMENT your system is connected to the internet, or even a local LAN, it is at risk
<jirido> scale of hackability, and tresholds
<holstein> jirido: you can have whatever scale you want.. the fact is, you take risks on the internet... make sure you are comfortable with those risks
<TheLordOfTime> there is no "scale" of hackability
<holstein> yeah... the scale would depend on a lot of factors
<TheLordOfTime> and each scale is tailored to each system/network/infrastructure
<holstein> and also, who would care?.. like when skype sayd "safe and secure"... they are not responsible
<jirido> yes you say vnp is safer = scale of hackabillety
<holstein> mumble isnt either
<holstein> jirido: vpn is designed for that task
<holstein> jirido: mumble has nothing to do with security
<TheLordOfTime> everything holstein said.
<holstein> jirido: i say, purely on design
<jirido> so it is better on a scale as mumble also is encrypted
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<TheLordOfTime> i'm done, we're going in circles.
<holstein> jirido: "better" is a matter of opinion
<TheLordOfTime> i'd rather stab php5's source code with a rusty spoon anyways
<jirido> i get you
<jirido> TheLordOfTime, then i think it is time to :)
<holstein> safer can be a matter of opinion too.. but it comes down to what you want to trust, and what you are willing to setup
<TheLordOfTime> and what holstein said is the  "limit of risk that one deems acceptable"
<TheLordOfTime> which is always > 0 (there's ALWAYS some level of risk you will be taking at all times)
<holstein> yup.. its really up to you.. security is a personal thing
<TheLordOfTime> (and which you are willing to accept)
<TheLordOfTime> and what holstein said: security's a (relatively) personal thing
<jirido> well as you know by now i want a telefon system "Fairly" secure, easy to invite to, and good sound and so on
<holstein> some folks have lots of locks on their doors.. some have security systems.. if i want what is in their house, i can likley find a way to get it though
<holstein> jirido: fairly?.. you *never* said "fairly"
<holstein> you said "im a governemtn official"
<holstein> jirido: i think skype is "fairly" secure
<TheLordOfTime> if you're government, andyou want secure communications, its called "STE Secure Telephone"
<holstein> jirido: thats why i suggested it... and it *is* easy
<TheLordOfTime> it costs a TON, and requires you to have security clearance to use it.
<jirido> as you have said and as i ofcource have known from before "Noting is secure exept concreet room etc
<TheLordOfTime> and an STE telephone line (not worth it to crack it :P)
<TheLordOfTime> but that's hardwired things
<TheLordOfTime> not VoIP
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<holstein> jirido: the systems that TheLordOfTime mentions *has* accountability
<holstein> jirido: if you get hacked, someone gets fired
<jirido> but they will have a register of my traffic whitch i dont like
<holstein> jirido: that helps.. they *do* guarantee privacy on some level
<TheLordOfTime> jirido:  lemme tell you something:
<holstein> jirido: and you pay for that
<TheLordOfTime> i have administrative access to certain networks for small businesses
<TheLordOfTime> that is to say, my codes can access a log of EVERYTHING that business does.
<TheLordOfTime> of course, i don't do that, because i'm on a contract with them.
<TheLordOfTime> but that is to say those small businesses have *accepted* the risk that I may go bonkers and steal their info
<TheLordOfTime> because the legal repercussions for me doing that are so high its not worth me doing it
<TheLordOfTime> therefore: if you do not accept *someone* tracking your traffic, and voice communications over VoIP, don't do it
<TheLordOfTime> which goes back to the level of "acceptable risk" you are willing to take
<TheLordOfTime> at some point you will have to accept that someone somewhere will track your information at some level
<holstein> isp's can and do track and log
<TheLordOfTime> and there's no way to get around that
<TheLordOfTime> which is why there's numerous trainings in the work environment on "Safe Internet Practices"
<holstein> even if your isp doenst, the other one can... or what about the data center?.. you cant know that its not being tracked/logged
<holstein> and encryption is just that... with enough time, one could get through that and decrypt
<holstein> enough time, or a bot net.. or amazon array or whatever
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> and this goes back to the fundamentally insecure nature of the internet
<TheLordOfTime> and there is a 100% chance that someone somewhere will track your information
<jirido> Im not that intressting in realtime:) rather the heat goes in waves
<holstein> and thats really all you can do.. you or any opensource or commercial entity.. apply encryption
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<holstein> jirido: i have no idea what that means
<holstein> jirido: i would do text via ssh
<holstein> jirido: i would not do *anything* on the internet that i didnt want to be found out
<TheLordOfTime> jirido:  if you do grey-area things which could/couldn't be criminal you should not be saying that here...
<TheLordOfTime> (if i interpret "the heat goes in waves" to mean legal pressure"
<TheLordOfTime> )
<holstein> OR, i would pay proffesionals for services such as TheLordOfTime suggested
<jirido> I want to be hard and uncomfortable as posible to decrypt and not have my connections recorded on anyones but a trusted computer
<holstein> jirido: its not... if i buy an array or amazon machines... how long would it take?
<holstein> jirido: is it worth the cost?
<TheLordOfTime> jirido:  mind if i give you a microlesson in IT security?
<TheLordOfTime> jirido:  the question isn't going to be "what should i use to encrypt"
<TheLordOfTime> the question should be how valuable is your activity/informaiton/etc. to the potential hacker?
<TheLordOfTime> I.E.
<holstein> ok.. i gotta go... jirido: my lesson is, trust no one.. and you are already not trusting skype and google.. just dont for get the ISP's and your friends ISPs and the date centers.. cheers
<TheLordOfTime> "I want to hack this person.  I want $someinfo.  WHat will the cost be for me to crack any encryption?  What owuld the benefits be to me?"
<jirido> but that is unavoidable/ but it would require the local police to make it official and declare a reason to buy an aray at amazon etc, and would requ
<TheLordOfTime> in most cases, if they really want to hack you they'll find a way
<TheLordOfTime> police, blackhats, or otherwise
<holstein> jirido: no... blackhats dont have to follow that
<holstein> jirido: they just hack into the isp.. or datacenter cache and get to work
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<holstein> jirido: can i afford to hire them?
<TheLordOfTime> also, is it worth the cost for you to hire them.
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. will you get more benefit from hiring them than it cost to hire them.
<holstein> yup.. is the payoff worth borrowing the $$
<jirido> Yes me to have to go but i have got some of youre points , but i still think mumble is the way to go for me for now
<TheLordOfTime> then that's your decision
<jirido> thats sonera
<TheLordOfTime> which means any insecurity if any from that decision you are accepting
<holstein> yup.. cause mumble is not reponsible
<TheLordOfTime> although i stand by mine and holstein's original statement that mumble is not inherently secure.
<holstein> nor or they even implying its designed for security
<jirido> the biggest isp server owner in us if not the world
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<Myrtti> I wouldn't trust Sonera anything
<jirido> whom would
<jirido> And ofcorce i dont plan to hold anyone acountable for anything..
<jirido> that would be a joke!
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to stabbing php5's code base with a rusty spork, since this discussion keeps circling back on itselfe.
<jirido> but still the law here in finland is so that there needs justifications for actions and recuired resorces..  TheLordOfTime good luck pal
<jirido> what they can do on their own computors they can do for fun and what they can do in aftertime is diferent , like recuire loggs and etc
<roasted> hello friends
<TheLordOfTime> hiya
<roasted> so I just installed lubuntu, and it works great, but the default theme is bumming me out. I'm having some trouble finding alternatives.
<roasted> Is LXDE on 12.04 GTK3 based to use regular gnome themes with?
#lubuntu 2013-02-02
<roasted> hello?
<wxl> roasted: yes, dear?
<roasted> hello
<roasted> failing to understand the basic process to theming lxde
<wxl> it's all about theming openbox
<wxl> here you go: http://box-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=7402
<roasted> right, but that's only part of the interface
<roasted> I would need a gtk theme to match, no?
<wxl> most of those have the gtk theming taking care of
<roasted> any themes that you'd recommend?
<wxl> the one you like :)
<roasted> well, yeah, but so far half the ones I pick come across with title bar changed but the actual lxde bar is untouched
<wxl> yeah THAT is kind of a separate thing
<roasted> so how would I go about changing that?
<wxl> right click on it → panel settings → appearance
<roasted> yeah, and system theme - no?
<wxl> define "system theme"
<roasted> I want a dark theme. I downloaded a theme and my window title bars changed but I was still on the grayish default theme with the actual lxde bar
<wxl> you mean you want to change the bar.
<wxl> if so, see above.
<roasted> right
<roasted> and there again, my question still stands.
<roasted> as I understand it, the bar theme comes about with the openbox theme - or does it not?
<wxl> not necessarily
<roasted> I tried to just change the "solid color" by the font is all out of whack.
<wxl> a "theme" on box look could consist of any number of components
<roasted> even if I change the bar dark, and the font color white, it only changes the text color on the active window
<roasted> the rest of the windows open the font is black while the background is black
<wxl> ther eis the openbox configuration manager, you know?
<wxl> like there are several ways to change  looks through preferences in the menu
<roasted> customize look and feel?
<wxl> the program is called lxappearance but it's listed in the menu as customize look and feel under preferences
<wxl> there's also desktop preferences, openbox configuration manager, etc.
<roasted> hm
<roasted> been here too. Guess I'll keep tinkering with it.
<wxl> i'd like to tell you it's all in one place, but it's not
<wxl> if you keep playing with it, though, you'll get what you wnat
<roasted> so is there a way to at least get white fonts with the black background?
<roasted> because what I'm doing now... in lxappearance... not working
<wxl> you've tried to change background and foreground in the color tab
<wxl> ?
<roasted> guess not
<roasted> all text is currently white
<roasted> annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd still black @ lxde bar
<wxl> that is dealt with separately
<wxl> like i said you have to right click on the bar for its settings
<roasted> right, panel settings?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> there's no taskbar settings unfortunately but that would be nice
<roasted> so therefore, I can't adjust the taskbar?
<roasted> yeah none of these combinations at working
<roasted> best I can get is all black text, active window white text
<wxl> well yo ucan always hack the code :)
<roasted> or install xfce </badjoke>
<roasted> (had to)
<roasted> :D
<roasted> anyway, I'll toy with this later. Thanks for the insight.
<BWMerlin> I am having an issue where some hyperlinks will open in chrome even though I have set firefox as my default browser
<holstein> BWMerlin: i would use 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser' to set it and see if it sticks
<BWMerlin> thanks holstein
<BWMerlin> It was set to auto chrome (I don't know why I set it in preferred applications to firefox as well use in firefox asking it to be the default)
<BWMerlin> yay it is working thanks again holstein
 * BWMerlin gives holstein a biscuit
<holstein> lol
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> I now have lubuntu installed on two machines
<genoobie> I like it...lots
<genoobie> okay
<Unit193> Working?
<genoobie> Unit193, yes except flash the OS is a beast
<genoobie> rock on
<genoobie> and many thanks
<genoobie> I am considering a re-install
<Unit193> genoobie: Oh, did he ever get you to try chrome with pepperflash 11.5?
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> that's probably a better long term solution
<genoobie> on account of the discontinuation of flash support in linux by adobe
<Unit193> Well, it's only security releases.  I still use FF.
<genoobie> oh
<genoobie> yeah FF is super slow
<Unit193> Tried xxxterm?
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> what is that?
<genoobie> nm just googled it
<genoobie> :)
<Unit193> Very lightweight browser, vim style keybinds, but you can do basic functions with a mouse.
<genoobie> ugh, vim = nightmarish memories for me
<genoobie> although I am 100% sure once you have learned it, it completely rocks
<roniez_> anybody have problems with a minimal installation of lubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu-server 12.04 when trying to run synaptic via the menu? i tried searching for some solutions but i have yet been able to find a resolution.
<roniez_> It launches requestion permission window but when enter an evelated users or root password it does not open the package manager.
<roniez_> but when running it via run using gksudo synaptic it does.
<roniez_> Any ideas where i should start looking?
<holstein> roniez_: "an elevated user" ?
<holstein> it might matter which user
<holstein> i would expect it to work this way.. from the menu, the password prompt comes for that user.. if that user can sudo, all is good
<opensports> FYI ::: https://fosdem.org/2013/news/2013-01-31-streaming/
<holstein> opensports: what is that?
<holstein> opensports: fyi's are better suited for the offtopic channel, unless the information is directly relevant
<holstein> opensports: what is that link though?
<holstein> opensports: i need you to resond to me, so i know that you are not spamming links
<winb> anyone know how I can change my chromium icon?
<winb> in application launch bar
<winb> and menu
<genoobie> hey all
<Unit193> Howdy again.
<genoobie> Unit193, trying to get video and flash etc. to work on this stupid machine
<Unit193> So the chrome with pepperflash idea didn't pan out?
<genoobie> didn't try it because I don't really have the skills :)
<genoobie> someone suggested the savagefb driver was part of the problem
<Unit193> Well, you could also try gnash or lightspark, not sure how well they work as I never use them.  Chrome is pretty easy to do, though.
<genoobie> anyhow, sadly, because I don't have "skills" my solution to many problems I just reinstall linux
<genoobie> yeah, I installed chrome !work
<genoobie> people say that they have installed 12.10 and flash / chromium worked out of the box
<genoobie> I added some repositories to install chrome
<genoobie> installed flash-nonfree plugins, and some other pkgs
<genoobie> still no go
<genoobie> now synaptic gives an error re: duplicates
<genoobie> see, I'm just not sure of my way around linux
#lubuntu 2013-02-03
<genoobie> wxl, hey
<wxl> yep, i live
<wxl> :)
<genoobie> I wanted to thank you again
<Unit193> He likes you better. ;)
<genoobie> and Unit193 I wanted to thank you too
<genoobie> I am going to try puppylinux again
<genoobie> for some reason / flash and chromium !work together
<genoobie> installed FF and chrome, both *super* laggy
<genoobie> added repositories and updated, now I get an error in synaptic
<genoobie> (followed website advice)
<genoobie> just seems like 1) I need to learn more about linux
<genoobie> and I'm not really sure how to "switch drivers" etc
<Unit193> Normally you'd just download https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb because that package sets up it's own repo (it's not my favorite, does weird things)
<Unit193> (In this case, not normally)
<genoobie> yeah, I don't really get this....
<genoobie> maybe you can help me understand
<genoobie> if there is software, it has dependencies
<genoobie> the pkgmanager takes care of these
<genoobie> or the package
<genoobie> right?
<Unit193> If it can, yep.
<genoobie> so the software is stored on various servers and is at various revisions.
<genoobie> so let's say package X has versions 1.13, 1.14 and 1.15
<genoobie> depending on where I download, I might get a different version
<genoobie> anyhow, I think I need to get a book and read some
<Unit193> You normally wouldn't go to a website to download, you'd normally just open synaptic and install from main repos.
<Unit193> Alrighty.
<genoobie> in the meantime, for my kids who want to play minecraft / etc
<genoobie> I'm going to install puppy.
<genoobie> :)
<genoobie> I mean i like the *ntu
<genoobie> but I need something "functional" and I'll learn the OS later...
<therpglper> Can someone please help me with this particular error? " 'Lubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release amd64 (20121017.1)'
<therpglper> in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter"
<Jeffdude> Hello. I am trying to change the clock format of the clock in the lower right of the taskbar to be in 12 hour time. I don't understand the symbols in the selection boxes (e.g. "%r and %A%x), can someone help me?
<Unit193> The best thing to do would be to look at the manpage for strftime.
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/strftime
<Jeffdude> Thanks for the link! I remember you being very helpful before :) Can I just put those commands into the text entry field and it'll work?
<Unit193> Well, those time format symbols.
<Unit193> %a, %d %b  %H:%M:%S  would be an example, but not 12 hour time.
<Jeffdude> Hmm.. yeah..
<Jeffdude> you'd think it'd be a simple check box, though I'm sure the commands give much more flexability
<Jeffdude> found it: %I
<Unit193> They do, but you kind of have to know what you're looking for (or randomly stumble upon it with Google) :P
<Unit193> You sure you don't want a more custom setup?
<Jeffdude> haha :) Thanks for your help, again, Unit
<Unit193> Sure thing!
<Jeffdude> what's that supposed to mean?
<Jeffdude> nevermind.
<hutch> Hi is this the lubuntu help channel?
<Myrtti> yup
<hutch> Does STEAM client play nicely with AMD updated drivers? I have Amnesia -The Dark Descent
<mike> how tu uninstall lubuntu
<Guest14837> how tu uninstall lubuntu
<Guest14837> cant find any instructions
<Guest14837> I would like to know how to remove lubuntu from my computer
<sact> do you have dual boot or similar?
<Guest14837> dual boot
<Guest14837> windows 7
<Guest14837> so far I found best solution to remove all packages with synaptic, but I am not sure
<sact> but you want the whole operating system gone
<Guest14837> just lubuntu
<tsimpson> you just reinstall the windows boot loader from windows, and then you can just delete/format the lubuntu partition(s)
<Guest14837> i did that - i deleted lubuntu partition with gpart, but than it did not want to boot anymore
<sact> put your win 7 install media in and boot from that
<sact> i think it should have repair install option or something like that
<Guest14837> I did boot from win recovery dics, but did not do the job
<Guest14837> I had to reinstall lubuntu again
<sact> http://www.sevenforums.com/installation-setup/62209-remove-grub-restore-windows-7-a.html
<Guest14837> Thank you - I will read it through and give it a try
<sact> good luck
<Guest14837> thank you
<fomg-optimize> Hi there! anyone running Liquorix kernel?
<Unit193> fomg-optimize: Yep, what's up?
<Unit193> (Not on Lubuntu, but on another one)
<fomg-optimize> Unit193 excellent! Can you answer what you get when you run "cat /proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_ratio" and "cat /proc/sys/vm/dirty_ratio". trying to figure out if liquorix changed them on my machine
<fomg-optimize> I have 5 and 10
<Unit193> Same on a -generic kernel.
<fomg-optimize> Hmmm interesting
<Unit193> (Liquorix one is sleeping right now.)
<fomg-optimize> Seems lubuntu or ubuntu is really hating dirty cache
<fomg-optimize> I wonder if they chose those settings on experience or gut feeling
<fomg-optimize> THey are very off compared to standard
<fomg-optimize> Unit193 thank you for answering
<fomg-optimize> Now I have to figure out why
<Unit193> 5 and 10 for me was on the -generic kernel of Ubuntu, can check debian too.
<Unit193> 10/20
<fomg-optimize> That is more normal
<Unit193> Precise/server has 10/20 as well.
<fomg-optimize> Thanks again
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Bobbyjoe> Hello?
<Bobbyjoe> Anyone here?
#lubuntu 2014-01-27
<harrisr> hey
<harrisr> join dropbox and download the program from my referral link to get 2.5 gb of free cloud storage     https://db.tt/huZfKHd2
<ianorlin> !list
<ubottu> ianorlin: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<harrisr> i installed dropbox what category is it under i cant find it
<harrisr> i installed it but cant find it to open'
<greeter> internet
<harrisr> nope i checked
<holstein> harrisr: did you install it? or just download the .deb?
<harrisr> i installed the .deb
<holstein> harrisr: you dont really "open" dropbox.. its just running in the background, syncing the folder/s you set it to sync
 * ianorlin doesn't use dropbox
<harrisr> i downloaded the deb then installed it
<harrisr> but it isnt showing up in the menue
<holstein> alt+f2 dropbox should do what you are looking for
<holstein> harrisr: its not something you start.. or launch.. you dont need a menu item for it
<harrisr> so it isnt like ubuntu were you have to login
<holstein> harrisr: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> harrisr: and dropbox is dropbox.. you'll have to set it up initially, which you should be able to do as i suggested above
<harrisr> i did and nothing happened the run just closed
<holstein> harrisr: but, you wont need an ongoing menu item for it.. since you dont "start" dropbox like that
<holstein> harrisr: where did you get whatever you hav installed? the dropbox site? was it a .deb? did it say it supported the version of linux you are using?
<Osmodivs> This is me: osmodivs adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape sudo audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev sambashare  --- But still can't conect to a WiFi or install programs via the GUI, what can be wrong here?
<harrisr> is it becuase i am running the live version from a live disk
<holstein> harrisr: i woudnt want to install it in a live version
<harrisr> i am running in virtual box
<holstein> harrisr: from a live version, you can open a web browser, and use the dropbox web client
 * ianorlin agrees with holstein on that
<holstein> harrisr: virtual or on metal, i wouldnt install dropbox in a live environment
<harrisr> can i run the normal version in virtual box
<holstein> harrisr: if you are asking "can i run the normal installed version of lubuntu in virtualbox?".. yes
<greeter> you should be able to harrisr but you'd probably want to install it first
<greeter> lubuntu i mean, install it to a virtual drive
<holstein> if you are asking "can i install dropbox in a live environment?".. nothing about lubuntu is preventing that.. but, the web portal is what you want there..
<ianorlin> do you want to reinstall it every time?
<holstein> reinstall, and wait for sync everytime.. not advisable
<harrisr> if i take a snapshot in virtual box
<holstein> harrisr: go for it.. but, its not the way to do it
<harrisr> i need it in virtual box as i am trying to get dropbox referal space
<holstein> harrisr: you get it by collecting referrals.. im not interested in helping you "beat the system"
<Unit193> And don't advertise in here.
<holstein> harrisr: you'll follow the proceedures that they require, and you get referrals
<harrisr> i dont know any other people who will use it
<harrisr> join dropbox and download the program from my referral link to get 2.5 gb of free cloud storage     https://db.tt/huZfKHd2
<holstein> harrisr: please use one of the offtopic channels for that.. thanks
<harrisr> w2hich is
<holstein> harrisr: stated clearly in the /topic as #lubuntu-offtopic ..though, its borderline appropriate there
<holstein> harrisr: you might want to try a larger channel, like the #ubuntu-offtopic one. but, its just not appropriate to spam that here.. thanks for not doing it anymore
<pietro10> Hi. I have a late 2006 intel iMac; I have tried, and I am trying to at least get the LiveUSB to work. I got as far as setting up an installed system and attempting to boot it with rEFIt, but the EFI firmware threw a fit and wouldn't boot in legacy mode. I tried EFI boot ,but rEFInd wouldn't start. Now: is there a way I can boot the LiveCD image over the network with an ethernet cable? I have no way to burn discs at the present time.
<pietro10> Thanks.
<holstein> pietro10: i might try and just pull the disk and take it to other hardware and set it up
<holstein> the ways i think of to boot from network with that hardware would require burning another cd to point there
<pietro10> ok, thanks anyway
<holstein> i used plop with my macbook.. used a usb stick as the install media and reFIT worked for me there
<holstein> but, plop also needs to be burned to a disc
<holstein> or.. something that the mac can boot
<holstein> i would try and test the hardware though, because it sounds to me like something else could be going on there
<hoijui> my netbook freezes every other time it turnes the screen back on (after beeing idle for soem time)
<hoijui> i went to power manager and set blank screen and turn of screen time both to "Never" when on ASC power
<hoijui> AC*
<hoijui> it still turns the screen off, and freezes
<hoijui> are there multiple things running in lubuntu that turn off the screen? where else then in power manager would i have to change it?
<wayne__> hi, may i ask someone any help, i am a newbie, just installed lubuntu and drunk 23 coffees by now hu ho
<ianorlin> help on what?
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<junka> wayne__: whats your problem please tells us
<wayne__> ok thk :
<wayne__> i just installed lubuntu, i thought there would be a dual boot but there isn't any actually. so i guess my windows stuff are erased now ?!
<junka> That depends one what option you choose when you needed to make a choice. Dual boot or erase everything and install only lubuntu
<wayne__> and secondly, my cpu is supposed to be 80Go but now it seems that i only have 7Go, certainly due to my "bad" fractionning job :-S
<ianorlin> this is why backups are important and there is a choice to do either
<wayne__> i didn't have any dual booting proposition when installing lubuntu
<wayne__> only fractionning, what i did so
<junka> you mean you choose to do "something else" ?
<wayne__> i saved most of my stuff but not everything...it's just that i was expecting a dual boot
<junka> wayne__: what windows version did u had/have
<wayne__> i have 79Go --> fraction Master Boot Record : in /boot
<wayne__> XP
<wayne__> 7,9 Go --> /root
<wayne__> and 1Go --> /swap
<junka> when you open your pc
<junka> you boot straight to lubuntu?
<wayne__> i yep directly on lubuntu, no choice
<wayne__> when i try to add files on my CPU it says there is no more space
<wayne__>  probably the 7,9Go are full, but how come i can't use the 70 others Go ?
<junka> you did the partitioning?
<wayne__> yes
<ianorlin> if you open pcmanfm which looks like a folder is there anything else you can mount?
<wayne__> with LXTerminal ?
<junka> no file manager pcmanfm
<wayne__> i don't have it, let me get that !
<junka> you already have it
<junka> it's default on lubuntu
<wayne__> when i put anything in the trash it won't go :  error in /home/wayne/.local/share/Trash no space available
<wayne__> yes thx i just noticed
<wayne__> when i click "Applications" i got an error "Erreur de cache de menu"
<wayne__> when i ask "properties" of my /, there is 8,3 Gio
<wayne__> but my CPU is 80G
<wayne__> in theory
<junka> HDD not cpu
<wayne__> correct
<wayne__> my /home is 4,5 tiny Go
<wayne__> please how can i appreciate the 70 others Go ?!
<wayne__> are my old windows stuff gone forever ?
<junka> it's GB not Go
<junka> GigaByte
<wayne__> correct
<junka> I cant tell if it's gone
<wayne__> ok
<wayne__> is there any thing i can do to know ?
<junka> yes open pcmanfm
<wayne__> yes
<junka> and check for partitions
<junka> on Places
<junka> on the left side
<wayne__> ok but my lubuntu is in french
<wayne__> i am french
<wayne__> 79G /dev/sda    :    ext2 /boot
<wayne__> 7,9GB /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<wayne__> 1,1 GB /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1
<wayne__> 260MB /dev/zram0
<wayne__> 260MB /dev/zram1
<wayne__> and that's it
<wayne__> the 79GB partition is a Master Boot Record, type Linux (Bootable)
<wayne__> safe disc with 50 sectors damaged
<wayne__> any comments ?
<wayne__> no one ?
#lubuntu 2014-01-28
<DoverMo> why do i have 8 instances of zram?
<DoverMo> and apparently my ram was doubled. So it seems like lubuntu automatically added zram to match my physical ram?
<DoverMo> wth
<holstein> nothing automatically added anything for me.. did you do manual partitioning, DoverMo ?
<DoverMo> swap was doubled*
<DoverMo> holstein, yeah i did manual partitioning, and my swap was exactly half my physical ram
<ianorlin> you can do swapoff to not have a zram device if you don't want to
<DoverMo> ianorlin, i see
<Unit193> No, the computer doesn't automatically repartition your computer to match your ram.
<DoverMo> Unit193, zram is supposed to be enabled, but i don't know why it's in use
<DoverMo> brb
<DoverMo> ianorlin, okay, swapoff is reset after a reboot : /
<DoverMo> do i just delete /etc/init.d/zram-config ?
<ianorlin> or remove zram config
<DoverMo> ianorlin, alright
<Unit193> apt-get purge zram-config
<DoverMo> i see
<DoverMo> that removed it
<DoverMo> I see, that zram is enabled for low spec machines
<theowner997> anyone there?
<theowner997> i need some help
<theowner997> how can i make a wifi hotspot in lubuntu?
<theowner997> I have my laptop connected wired, any help?
<Ahmuck> hola!
<Ahmuck> when i try to print to a deskjet 810C using hplip on lubuntu it only prints the first page.  it spools all the pages to the que, but only prints the first page.  any ideas on how to fix the problem?
<lnx2> 14.04 is LTS?
<lnx2> lubuntu
<lnx2> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> will be
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/expect-xubuntu-14-04-lts
<lnx2> ok
<Meerkat> good
<Meerkat> getting real tired of these mini-releases
<Meerkat> I'd even pay some for longer support
<Ahmuck> 14.04
<Ahmuck> however it's been happening release to release
<Meerkat> how long is support btw?
<Meerkat> 3 or 5 years?
<Unit193> 3.
<Meerkat> oh, the answer was in the link above.
<Meerkat> "Lightweight LXDE-based Lubuntu will issue its first ever Long Term Support release in April 2014. As with Xubuntu and regular Ubuntu, it comes with a guaranteed five years of security patches, critical bug fixes and maintenance."
<Meerkat> good that it is 5 years. :)
<Unit193> And as usual, OMG!Ubuntu prefers "news" to facts.
<Meerkat> oh, it isn't true? :(
<Unit193> As I said, 3 years.
<Unit193> (For that matter, Xubuntu is 3 as well.)
<Meerkat> bummer. What would it take to make it 5 years, like ubuntu?
<Meerkat> more financing?
<Unit193> More people doing stuff and supporting it, actual dev work.
<Meerkat> Unit193, are you on the dev team?
<Unit193> No.
<Unit193> pad.lv/~lubuntu-dev
<leszek> hi
<Unit193> leszek: Howdy.
<Meerkat> thank you
<lnx2> what is : kernel.log  -- linux kernel: Cannot find map file.
<lnx2> linux kernel: Cannot find map file.
<lnx2> linux kernel: Cannot find map file.    what is mean?
<thor1> lxqt-session is not in lubuntu ppa . How do i install it in lubuntu 14.04
<Mikaela> Hi, how can I enable terminal bell with Lubuntu 12.04? I am using urxvt and I have removed pcspkr from blacklist, checked that beep isn't muted in alsamixer, ran "xset b on" and rebooted, but I am still not hearing any beeps.
<Mikaela> I can't hear beeps even if I go to TTY.
<holstein> i never got it to work
<holstein> Mikaela: i messed around with it for a few hours a few different times, and decided that it wasnt worth it..
<Mikaela> Is there a bug report? If not, which package I should file it against?
<holstein> Mikaela: what terminal emulators have you tried?
<holstein> Mikaela: i would look for an existing bug report
<Mikaela> urxvt and TTY. I can try others too if required.
<Mikaela> I have found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/486154 , but it looks to be for Karmic.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 486154 in metacity (Ubuntu) "System beep broken in Karmic despite heroic efforts to fix it" [Medium,Triaged]
<holstein> Mikaela: nothing is "required".. im just trying to get a feel of what you have tried
<holstein> Mikaela: i wouldnt classify what i did as "heroic", but it was time consuming and fruitless
<Mikaela> Ok
<Mikaela> But is this the same bug?
<holstein> Mikaela: are you using pulse? AFAIK, 12.04 lubuntu didnt ship with it, so, no.. i dont think that would be the same bug, though, it could be related
<Mikaela> Ok
<holstein> Mikaela: i got 2 answers when looking into it
<holstein> Mikaela: this was the most popular one..
<holstein>    
<holstein>  the second one was, "it works for me, no problem"
<Mikaela> It worked for me in Debian Unstable, but as it's Unstable, it (Debian) stopped working without nomodeset, so I decided to install Lubuntu.
<holstein> could be server side, for all i know.. or a bug in the program sending the bell.. i do get a visual flash in terminator
<holstein> Mikaela: were you also using no pulse there?
<Mikaela> I'm not sure.
<imuser> Hi, guys, I just downloaded Lubuntu 13.10 on an old desktop and like how much faster it works than the Ubuntu 12.04 I just had. BUT, I'm having trouble watching online streaming videos like YouTube, Wimp.com, and Hulu. I had success with Puppy on a flash stick that I put an older version of Adobe Flash Player on. My question is how do I put that older version of flash on my Lubuntu being I'm quite new to Linux?
<holstein> imuser: an older version likely isnt going to help
<holstein> imuser: i use the chrome browser, since it has the most recent and supported version of flash for linux
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<imuser> Well, it worked on the usb flash stick with puppy. So, I figured it would work with Lubuntu. I have Chrome too, but I know it's the newer flash player that my old computer won't use.
<holstein> there are ways to opt into html5 places such as youtube https://www.youtube.com/html5
<holstein> imuser: going backwards will not "fix" your issue, im quite certain
<holstein> imuser: you should be able to get that verison of flash from the puppy stick, or from adobe
<imuser> o.k.    If I do that, how do I go about getting it (copying and pasting, I guess) into my system?
<imuser> I saw a site online where a guys explains how to do it in Mint. Would that be the same instructions for Lubuntu?
<holstein> imuser: you would just ask the maintainers.. in this case, puppy if you want to take it from there, or adobe
<imuser> I think you have to download it and copy/paste it somewhere? Don't get that part.
<holstein> imuser: chrome works for me and the version of flash in there supports all the hardware i have tried
<holstein> imuser: whats not supporting your hardware specifically in that scenario?
<imuser> Well, I just read on a site that some older computers can't handle the newer flashplayers, so using an older one works, which I saw it did on my  usb puppy flash stick.
<holstein> imuser: whats the issue specifically you are having when you try it?
<imuser> I mean, it works for online video streaming, such as YouTube, Wimp.com, and Hulu, which I like to watch.
<holstein> imuser: so, whats the issue with the most recent versionf of flash provided to linux via chrome that you are having specifically on your hardware?
<imuser> Well, with the newere flash installation, I see the online videos as distored lines of color moving or blocks of color.
<holstein> imuser: in chrome? not chromium?
<imuser> well, yes, chromium, the one from the software center. So, what about Chrome?
<holstein> imuser: as stated above, chrome has the most recent version
<holstein> imuser: try chrome.. test there, then go from there
<holstein> personally, i think thats a better solution than moving back to an older version, that you could waste hours on implementing, and is already broken on many sites, and getting more and more out of date all the time
<imuser> ummm so how do I get chrome if it's not in the software center - not so good with working in Linux yet.
<holstein> imuser: https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<imuser> do I have to copy/paste etc. etc.? Don't know what I'm doing in Linux yet.
<holstein> imuser: you download the installer.. and install
<holstein> imuser: it'll be a *.deb ..you can install typicaly by clicking on it
<holstein> imuser: if not, there are command line options
<holstein> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-linux-12-xx-13-xx/ outlines the proceedure as expected
<imuser> soooo...o.k.  I am so step 1 here.  Let's say I download it, and it's in my download folder, and then what? so sorry
<imuser> ohh that site will help me?
<holstein> imuser: give it a look and see
<imuser> o.k. thank you! I appreciate your time and help!
<holstein> imuser: sure.. anytime
<jirido> Hi i try to install pcmanfm latest from git on lubuntu 12.04 from instruction at http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:PCManFM_build_and_setup_guide and get some faults when doing the ./autogen.sh bit
<jirido> http://pastebin.com/RaYkMNkW
<jirido> could some one pleace explain why i get this autom4te: cannot create autom4te.cache: fault
<jirido> I have both autogen and autoconf installed and permissions are my user on source folders
<holstein> jirido: could be anything.. when doing that, you are basically taking on the burden of support
<jirido> holstein: what do you mean could be anything?
<holstein> jirido: just that.. it could be the source has a bug in it, or is not ready for use
<jirido> so it is better to use tarballs?
<holstein> jirido: "better" will always be a matter of opinion and use case.. i would say, in this case, better might be the provided and supported package in the repos.. then, maybe a well supported PPA.. then, it will just be a matter of making sure you have all the maintainers intend you to have
<jirido> pcmanfm lates and that not crash al of the time  is not in repro for 12.04
<jirido> latest* all*
<jirido> ok i go trying some more..
<holstein> maybe one of these https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=pcmanfm though they are not officially maintained either
<holstein> i would try as another user, and make sure my user config is not causing the issue with pcmanfm from the repos
<imuser> holstein..... I'm so excited!!!!! I went to the site that explained how to get google chrome and it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yeah! I have been working on this for days, believe me!
<imuser> thank you!
<imuser> video streaming works great... that has been my big problem
<koell> hi phillw
<phillw> hi koell
<imuser> Hi, again, now I have a question about netflix. I managed to get netflix on a laptop that has Ubuntu 12.04 and it works great. Do you think I could do the same for my Lubuntu 13.10 that I just put on an old desktop?
<Mikaela> If it works with Ubuntu there shouldn't be any reason why it wouldn't work with Lubuntu.
<imuser> alright! I'll give it a try.
<koell> Mikaela: omg, u r a lubuntu user too? O_O
<Mikaela> koell: Sometimes. I currently have Lubuntu on this netbook :)
<koell> Mikaela: what a small village on the net :)
<holstein> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<holstein> it either works or it doesnt.. and AFAIK, right now, it doesnt
<Meerkat> what
<Meerkat> netflix runs on linux?
<Meerkat> oh I see. I should really read all the chat lines :p
<holstein> Meerkat: nothing about linux/ubuntu/lubuntu is preventing netflix from providing support
<Meerkat> oh I know. They are douches and picked that microsoft silverlight bullshit
<holstein> i believe the goal is drm protection in html5.. but, you'll have to ask them
<Meerkat> and so.. I go to the pirate bay. Either is an acceptable solution for me.
<holstein> !language | Meerkat
<ubottu> Meerkat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Meerkat> which word?
<Meerkat> and sorry
<trickyhero> well I think netflix is changing to html5 after they add drm to it
<Meerkat> drm in the html spec seems kinda odd to me.
<Meerkat> cdbaby and bandcamp and amazon do not have any drm for the music on their sites. Video should be able to do the same.
<holstein> its not an issue of "should".. its a buisness that is free to do what they want.. you'll have to ask netflix for specifics
<onto> Hi! After an "apt-get autoremove" yesterday, I am having a side-effect that alsamixer (or any of the alsa utilities) isn't working (and no sound is emitted). It is giving me the following error: "ALSA lib conf.c:3314:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so" ... does anyone know the issue here? Google hasn't been very helpful
<holstein> onto: i would not assumed that the auto-remove is related.. its likely something you ran after an upgrade, and a kernel upgrade or alsa firmware upgrade could have broken something
<onto> holstein: I did not upgrade anything after that. And I don't remember doing any system-related things afterwards.
<holstein> i think the first thing i would do is test with a live CD, and see that the hardware is working. then i would try looking for and applying upgrades. then i would try booting the older kernel in the list if there is one
<holstein> i would run "aplay -l" and "arecord -l" in the terminal and see that alsa is finding an audio device
<Myrtti> onto: if you type "dpkg -l | grep libasound2-plugins" into a terminal, do the resulting lines begin with ii, or do you get any output?
<holstein> onto: im suggesting you upgraded things *before* that
<onto> holstein: I have not upgraded anything for months. I have however upgraded it this afternoon hoping to fix this issue. "aplay -l" returns:
<onto> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<onto> ALSA lib conf.c:3314:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<onto> ALSA lib control.c:951:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL hw:0
<onto> aplay: device_list:261: control open (0): No such file or directory
<onto> card 1: Generic_1 [HD-Audio Generic], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]
<onto>   Subdevices: 1/1
<onto>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<onto> oops, sorry
<onto> Myrtti: I'll check
<onto> Myrtti: They begin with "ii"
<Myrtti> ok, so you do actually have that file there, it just can't use it
<onto> Myrtti: Yes, I tried "locate"-ing it and it shows that it exists
<onto> I also tried strace-ing alsamixer to see where it looks for the file, and creating a symbolic link to it and while that does allow me to open alsamixer, when quitting, it throws a Segmentation fault. Aplay also throws a segmentation fault.
<holstein> i know, i like to use a live CD that i know used to work on the hardware.. a lot of time can be wasted on software solutions if the hardware has failed
<onto> I'll try booting with a live-cd
<onto> holstein: It works from a live-cd so I don't think it's a hardware issue (also works from windows)
<thor1> Can`t install lxqt on lubuntu 14.04. lxqt-panel and lxqt-metapackage is broken
<imuser> o.k. tried to get netflix going on Lubuntu like I have on Ubuntu. I get to the site and movies, but it won't download a movie at all, just gets a white page even though I have the agent overriders too. Netflix is running right now on my laptop with Ubuntu 12.04. I'm thinking the machine I'm trying to work on is old or something. Youtube works great and even Hulu but not netflix.
<imuser> any ideas?
<imuser> What if I try to make Lubuntu 13.10 (the old desktop I'm trying to get neflix on) a little lighter by throwing some things overboard. Can I get rid of some games or something in the software center that are downloaded already? What can I get rid of?
<imuser> what can I get rid of to make Lubuntu 13.10 even run faster - old computer here.
<holstein> imuser: AFAIK netflix is not working now.. lubuntu *is* ubuntu, so whatever you do to use it in ubuntu will work for lubuntu
<holstein> imuser: its more of an issue of 12.04 vs 13.10 that ubuntu vs lubuntu
<imuser> oh... soooo    maybe Lubuntu 13.10 is doing good like Ubuntu 12.o4?
<imuser> I mean isn't doing better
<holstein> imuser: there is no way to offically address the support for netflix in linux, since, it is not supported.. ideally netflix will support linux eventually
<imuser> Maybe Lubuntu 14.04 LTS will have a better chance, right?
<holstein> imuser: if you had ubuntu 13.10, then the support for netflix should be similarly broken, as i am implying, and as i have heard
<imuser> ohhhhhh......o.k.  thanks! I didn't know
<holstein> imuser: the "better" choice is, for netflix to officially support it... otherwise, its always going to be a hack, and can break at anytime, and thre is nothing to do about it
<teward> holstein: last I checked, netflix has no plans to support non-Silverlight
<imuser> o.k. is there a way to get pipelight out of my terminal then in Lubuntu 13.10?
<holstein> i have already suggested that the official source for netflix news should be obtained by asking netflix
<teward> so it's safe to say it'll be a hack being needed until the end of time.  (and the netflix-desktop stuff to be updated by their maintainers)
<holstein> that being said, there is an html5 drm in the works for things such as netflix..
<holstein> teward: dosnt realy matter if its needed.. its not supported offically
<teward> indeed
<imuser> oh what is that (htm15) ?
<holstein> nothing linux or lubuntu or ubuntu is doing is preventing netflix from running on it
<imuser> o.k.
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML5
<imuser> well...  anyway, with the new "Google Chrome" download I just got, I am at least able to see Youtube, and even Hulu. So, I'm glad about that!
<holstein> imuser: that is the most recent version of flash.. it really has nothing to do with linux or chrome.. its just a matter of using the latest tool for the content that requires that tool
<imuser> O.K. I'll look at that site. thanks!                   ya
<holstein> imuser: adobe doesnt offer the latest flash for desktop linux that way.. chrome offers and maintains it in the browser they release for linux
<imuser> so, can I somehow purge pipelight, silverlight, and wine from my terminal?
<holstein> imuser: you should be able to follow the instructions where ever you got the packages from
<holstein> imuser: sudo apt-get autoremove wine should work in linux
<imuser> o.k.   thanks
<holstein> not sure about whatever else.. though, its not like in windows where installed applications are taking up resources.. its more about what is running or not
<imuser> oh   that's good to know...
<imuser> So, if I uninstalled in the software center some games or whatever came with Lubuntu 13.10 , will that make my computer run any faster?
<imuser> i'm not going to worry about that right now... thanks for you help, again.
<holstein> imuser: no.. if you have services or applications running, and you stop them, you could free up resources that may make you feel the machine is faster
<holstein> nothing makes the machine faster
<imuser> o.k.
<imuser> thanks
<jirido> holstein: Hi. U are the guy whom usualy know so i ask yo.. say if i ask at wrong place just.. I have installed a theme that i thought were good. I used lxapearace to take down the light a bit but some colors could not be changed so i edited them in gtkrc and now all is well. but firefox menues have black foreground color but all other programs or atleast the one i'v tryed has ok light ones.. is this even in gtkrc or is it in Firefox s
<jirido> I installed spacefm by the way and it is mighty cool
<jirido> Ok. so there is tutorials there ofcourse yes.. Thanks! it looks like its gona bee real good!
<holstein> jirido: you got the theme sorted?
<jirido>  i still dont know how to reach firefox menu forground color.. :P
<jirido> I can do it with a userstyle but then i have to have them on al of the time.. so it is a litle/{\]8[
<jirido> But ill try to find some thing..
<jirido> FF is well dockumented
<jirido>  Have you seen ten canoes? its a film about a younger bro that gets hot for his older bros youngest wife.. Aboridjie film good! fun and lovely paced. it is on primewire.ag
<holstein> jirido: #lubuntu-offtopic or one of the other offtopic channels is a great place to chat
<jirido> Yes you right
<jirido> Thanks for the help thou
<jirido> goodnight
#lubuntu 2014-01-29
<leszek> hi
<thor1> test
<thor1> sorry
<koell> The new Xubuntu 14.04 default wallpapers r so beautiful!
<koell> Will Lu
<SonikkuAmerica> koell: You're in #lubuntu
<koell> Will Lubuntu also have its own wallpaper contest? Just saying, yes.
<ianorlin> we did for 13.10 so I think so
<ianorlin> you can set them for yourself in menu-> prefrences -> desktop prefrences if you download them
<koell> what's the terminal way of setting my background-image with pcmanfm?
<ianorlin> pcmanfm -w [file]
<ianorlin> as it says in the man page
<koell> ianorlin: thank you <3
#lubuntu 2014-01-30
<Random832> why don't xdg-open and xdg-settings work?
<Random832> and where the heck is the preferred web browser setting stored?
<holstein> Random832: i use "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"
<Random832> that's a global setting, not a user-specific one
<Random832> it's the principle, and the fact that there is a control panel that doesn't actually do anything
<holstein> i used to feel that way to.. now, i try and help out where i can, and just use what works.. and try and get with the philosophy when i can
<ianorlin> which version are you using?
<holstein> i think the more recent versions are addressing that, for sure
<ianorlin> cause there isn't a do nothing contorl panel in 13.04 or 13.10
<Random832> ianorlin: the setting modified by the preferred applications control panel is not actually used where it's supposed to be, to be precise.
<Random832> when i select a browser, that should control what browser opens with xdg-open http://stuff
<Random832> and when i select a mail handler, that should control what runs when i run xdg-open mailto:stuff
<holstein> presice is 12.04
<Random832> ......
<holstein> those issues should be addressed in more recent and supported versions of lubuntu
<Random832> precise is a word in the english language
<Random832> that has a meaning
<Random832> that I was using in a sentence
<holstein> Random832: i thought you were answering the question that was asked.. appologies. what version are you using?
<Random832> latest
<holstein> Random832: so 13.10, then?
<Random832> yeah i guess, how do i find out
<Random832> i think i upgraded to 13.10
<ianorlin> lsb_relase -a in terminal
<Random832> yeah 13.10
<holstein> Random832: an upgrade would have been from an earlier version. not utilizing installation media
<Random832> I don't know why you're asking, since the machinery to make xdg_open work just isn't there - it doesn't even detect that I'm on lxde, and if I modify it to do so, all that does is make it open folders in pcmanfm
<Random832> *xdg-open
<Random832> it "works" by opening x-www-browser, which does not use the setting from the preferred applications control panel
<ianorlin> you can right click there and have another browser on the panel
<Unit193> Also, I had an upgrade where I needed to modify a file under ~/.local/share/ before it'd take, but this sounds different.
<Random832> right-click where? i don't care about the panel, i want it to open in the right thing when i ctrl-click a link in the terminal
<Random832> and ultimately i "fixed" it by changing x-www-browser, but it bothers me that the preferred applications control panel doesn't do anything effective.
<lnx2> hello
<lnx2> lubuntu is best without apport-gtk
<LuvLinuxOS> hi all
<SLit_> Hi! Ist there something like Whisker Menu for Lubuntu
<FuuqUmiist> how do you change the audio input?
<Unit193> alsamixer -> F4
<FuuqUmiist> what do you change to set the audio input
<maybd082> Hi everyone, I am new to linux. I installed Lubuntu 12.10 from a live cd and now I am upgrading it to Lubuntu 13.04. Is it ok to upgrade it again to version 13.10 or is this too many upgrades?
<Unit193> maybd082: Can if you want.
<Unit193> FuuqUmiist: Are you using any type of weird devices?  If so, you'll need to use pulse and pavucontrol.
<maybd082> No nothing strange, it is just an old 64 bit computer
<FuuqUmiist> i plugged in a mic to the laptop but it is not working, the mic that is working is the one integrated into the laptop
#lubuntu 2014-01-31
<Unit193> Should be able to mute one source and unmute the other, but I tend to play in audacity to check things out.
<FuuqUmiist> i can't get it to work on audacity
<FuuqUmiist> so no one knows how to change the audio input?
<ianorlin> maybe try amixer
<ianorlin> although alsamixer is more convient
<FuuqUmiist> what is the keyboard shortcut to change desktops
<Unit193> Ctrl+Alt+Left or Right.
<FuuqUmiist> so lubuntu is the best linux that is as lightweight and user friendly as Windows XP?
<ianorlin> also alt+mousewheel works
<greeter>   oh dear...
<SLit_> Hi! I have trouble installing lubuntu. When I chose install or try after I while I get just mouse cursor and monitor just flashing. Like someone is shuting down and then open it again
<Kaylors> Quick question: I have a HP 431 with AMD Radeon 7450M and Intel HD 3000 hybrid graphics. Are there proper drivers for Lubuntu or will I be screwed over as with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<Kaylors> Seriously? No one?
<Myrtti> if you're expecting immediate answers, you're going to have a bad time
<Myrtti> patience is kind of expected asset
<Mikaela> Kaylors: If you install jockey-gtk, it should show if there are propietary drivers available for easy installation.
<Kaylors> Mikaela: Thanks...
<lnx2> i
<koell> i would like to install lubuntu on a netbook. should i use 32 or 64bit for?
<PaulW2U> koell: Which version you install will depend on your processor. My netbook has a 32-bit processor so a 32-bit installation is the only option.
<koell> PaulW2U: it's a asus emachine em350 with intel atom cpu
<koell> the intel atom n450 has 64bit, i will just try it
<PaulW2U> koell: if the installation hangs when installing 64-bit then it's probably a 32-bit processor :o)
<koell> PaulW2U: okey, so i will know it immediately, fine
<koell> wow lubuntu runs really smooth. even on netbooks <3
<Neppy> hi there; so i'm using lubuntu on my mother's laptop; the screen of the laptop is kinda borked so it can be hard to see anything on there which is why she connects it up to the TV or a monitor which has been working fine for a couple months
<Neppy> but now after login the screen just goes black for some reason.. and i heard weird audio "clicks", then when i hit the power button it goes into shutdown screen (visible again instead of just black) and turns off
<Neppy> can switch to the console or what it was called just fine... googled a bit and tried xrandr which just says "Can't open display" though
<Neppy> the fn button to switch screens does nothing either it seems
<Neppy> (the black screen is on the laptop screen that is, and cant seem to get it to display anything on the TV or monitor)
<Neppy> any ideas?
<wxl> Neppy: what's changed since it worked and when it didn't work?
<Neppy> nothing as far as i know; maybe an update but not sure :p i know she started it up once with the TV not connected right at the beginning rather than it being connected; or i think the cable slipped out while it was already on; but i dont think that should break it in such a way?
<Neppy> also when i booted into windows it still seemed to work fine so it shouldnt be the port or fn keys that broke
<holstein> in those cases, i'll troubleshoot the following.. try booting an earlier kernel. i'll disable the onboard screen in the bios, and try a monitor (not a TV) on the unit.. i'll run "aplay -l" in a terminal to see if the audio hardware is being used
<Neppy> i only get those weird audionoise clicks when in lubuntu though, so no clue what those are.. disable onboard screen? how would i turn that back on then though?
<holstein> Neppy: why would you turn it back on?
<Neppy> well i'd guess to see something, unless im misreading something
<holstein> Neppy: i disable broken hardware, personally.. and use an external monitor that is known good via VGA
<Neppy> well its broken as in it is flickering
<holstein> ok.. i test with a known good monitor, and have a situation that i know works, and i disable the onboard since setting only the external means you can stop messing about with the function keys
<holstein> but, i would want to have a known-good monitor setting about that i have used
<holstein> Neppy: there was an implied order above.. have you tried booting the older kernel?
<Neppy> i havent, not even sure how to do that ^^"
<holstein> Neppy: i feel you are stuck on disabling the onboard video.. if that bothers you, dont do it.. im just stating what i would do to rule out possible points of failure
<Neppy> well my point is kind of if i turn it off and the monitor doesnt work then im kinda more stuck than i was already
<wxl> it's temporary
<holstein> Neppy: you should go ahead and plan for that, for when that onboard video breaks.. and as i said, i have a known-good monitor i plug in via VGA
<holstein> Neppy: if that is not working for you, dont do it..
<holstein> Neppy: you boot an older kernel by choosing it in grub
<Neppy> hmm let me try
<holstein> this addresses a kernel upgrade, and lets you see if thats the issue.. if all is well with the older kernel, you can assume a kernel upgrade is breaking your hardware support
<wxl> could be some package upgrade though…
<holstein> could be alsa firmware, or who knows.. but, kernel upgrades are easy to test for
<wxl> maybe xrandr itself
<wxl> but, yeah, i'd weed out the kernel
<holstein> booting the older kernel takes only a few minutes to test..
<holstein> Neppy: how did the older kernel work? the same?
<ianorlin> I wonder if it could be something in X which you could test to see if could still get to tty
<wxl> wait
<wxl> he did say he could get to tty didn't he?
<wxl> 1055 [freenode] < Neppy:#lubuntu> can switch to the console or what it was called just fine...
<ianorlin> yes
<wxl> not sure exactly how to interpret that but i imagine he can see it
<wxl> so it probably is an x issue. still could be a kernel (module) issue.
<holstein> Neppy said, or implied he could get to tty
<holstein> he/she...
<Neppy> *she; older kernel does nothing it seems; also slight correction: the monitor doesnt seem to work on windows either, just the fn keys do; and not while booting either... strangely it goes black while its connected to the laptop though (without connection it just says "No signal")
<wxl> that to me, then, sounds like an issue with the display
<holstein> Neppy: nothing? so, it doesnt boot *anything*? just a plain black screen? or the same issue on the older kernel?
<Neppy> same issue on older kernel
<holstein> yup.. the windows support is a great test for the hardware..
<holstein> i would not mess with the software anymore til i test with a different display and cables
<Neppy> well the display are screen adn TV with 2 diff cables, so if anything broken maybe the port on the laptop or such
<ianorlin> the tv and monitor seem to work fine right
<holstein> Neppy: could be that port as well..
<Neppy> hmm wel lthe tv works fine
<Neppy> let me test the display screen on my pc
<holstein> Neppy: the TV works fine on another input, though
<Neppy> well with my fathers laptop the tv works too
<ianorlin> then you also know that cable is good
<holstein> the cable, and the TV display
<holstein> if windows wont work there, then, it makes me think the port, or the motherboard, or something hardware like that
<ianorlin> which we can't really fix remotely
<holstein> or, in linus software at all :/
<Neppy> well the screen with the same cable also works fine on my PC... so must be the laptop port, video hardware or motherboard
<holstein> Neppy: sure seems that way..
<wxl> considering she pulled the cable out or whatever, that's proabably it
<holstein> Neppy: is it connecting via VGA?
<Neppy> the display? ya, through hdmi/vga adapter but the display thing is vga
<holstein> i think, if i had a monitor handy, i would mess about with it and the bios a little.. could be that its toast, but there might be a setting somewhere that works
<holstein> at least you know where the issue is, it seems
<wxl> that adapter may be your problem, too
<Neppy> in what way?
<Neppy> the adapter is only for my PC anyway
<wxl> not adapters in general, but the adapter may have failed
<Neppy> where the display works fine
<Neppy> since my gpu has no vga out
<holstein> yup.. i would bypass everything you can
<Neppy> holstein: hm.. might try that tomorrow - though a bit hard to see the bios on the laptop screen
<holstein> Neppy: mostly, when i boot machines with external VGA like that, they post the bios on both the onboard, and external
<Neppy> hm well didnt try bios yet but the whole bootup stuff didnt show on the external screen
<holstein> Neppy: sure, but if whatever is broken is broken, it wont
<Neppy> ^^
<holstein> Neppy: thats not to say that it wouldnt on a VGA monitor normally
<holstein> i have just set up a few "headless laptops" in the past... so i have fooled about and spent more time here than i should have :)
<Neppy> still wouldnt explain why lubuntu makes those weird click noises - except if its somehow influenced by the broken hardware
<holstein> sure... could be bad motherboard, or power related
<Neppy> hm
<Neppy> well not like it matters much when the video-out doesnt work either way; just curious heh
<LuvLinuxOS> hi all
<jirido> Hi.
<jirido> How do i change what program terminal uses to open links in..
<genii> jirido: What is it currently using? Links2 or something?
<jirido> genii: Sad to say it uses chrome even if FF is my default browser
<genii> jirido: What says the result of: ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<Unit193> jirido: Do you click the link with the mouse or how are you trying to open it?
<jirido> ill see / mouse so far but i working on it, Just installed screen..
<jirido> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 jan 17  2013 /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser -> /usr/bin/chromium-browser
<jirido> how do i change that?
<jirido> ahh of corse
<Unit193> update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox  (Do  I remember right?)
<jirido> o.0--b
<Unit193> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser   for something more interactive.
<jirido> Un so you meen it askes?
<Unit193> Yeah, it'll then ask which you want.
<jirido> Ok in popup pr cli?
<jirido> or*
<Unit193> CLI.
<jirido> when i run sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser it does ask if i want to keep the default or choose a number of alternatives.. The only one with automatic and not manual in the end is also labeled chromium.. there is no alternative for just automatic
<jirido> Or choose when you click
<Unit193> You hit a number there and it'll select that browser as default.
<jirido> Unit193: Ok I got it so that there were an alternative to get to choose everytime i click on a link :) Now i get it! Thanks It worked well!
<Unit193> You're welcome!
<Unit193> genii: ^
<genii> Unit193: Heh :)
<Unit193> Your idea.
<genii> Unit193: I didn't get a highlight in this channel so didn't get back to the part about configuring it yet :)
<jirido> Im now strictly FF Well i have now installed elinx and linx but they dont show in the list.. Could i get them as default also?
<Unit193> That's in www-browser
<jirido> so they are not www-browsers
<jirido> sorry
<jirido>  now i get it
<genii> the www-browser is for when you are in only CLI and not a terminal inside X, the x-www-browser is for the graphical ones
<Unit193> Then there is gnome-www-browser too. ;)
<genii> jirido: If you so desire, you can add manually entries to the alternatives. I'd have to look up the syntax however, I haven't done it since I was tinkering with different java this way
<jirido> one is automatic mode is that the last i opened?
<Unit193> They are ranked by numbers, it's telling you which would be default.
<jirido> I most look pastebin and youtubevideos people post here with irssi so it would be cool to be able to open them in som www-browswer that suports flash.. but at other times it would be nice to get the link to FF.. but i would go for www-browser
<Unit193> A text browser that supports flash, I don't think you've ever used a terminal browser. :)
<jirido> i have but im looking right now if i can find a hack
<jirido> It would be cool
<jirido> Some have image suport i understand
<genii> Yes, you can run links2 with -g for instance. It has graphics, and if psmouse driver is loaded, mouse too. But no javascript/java/flash/etc
<jirido> Ok.. sad. It would be fun. I dont understand why it is so imposible to run for an example ff in a cli.. with pentadactyl..
<jirido>  well that were probably not so smart said.. but i feel it!
<jirido> Ohh.. linux.com looked nice
<Neppy> well thanks for the help earlier ^^ and night
#lubuntu 2014-02-01
<jirido> Will 14.04 be LTS and how much hassle is it to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10
<jirido> Is it like one command and login and out?
<pleia2> 14.04 will be LTS (for 3 years), upgrading from 12.04 to 13.10 requires you to go: 12.04 > 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10, not simple
<pleia2> but 12.04 lubuntu was not LTS, so doing 12.04 to 14.04 isn't officially supported either
<jirido> so it is a crachabe adventure
<jirido> crashable*
<jirido> Can one do it with over the net? and like not sort out the problems untill one run 13.10
<jirido> Actuly the x problems
<jirido> actually*
<jirido> And will the user enviroment one had with ones settings and installed programs still be there
<jirido> ?
<mattlb> Ihe
<mattlb> Hi
<mattlb> I have a problem with a webcam.
<holstein> !webcam | mattlb
<ubottu> mattlb: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mattlb> The cam starts in cheese but freezes when I hit record
<mattlb> what do you mean by !webcam?
<holstein> mattlb: that made the bot share that link to help on webcams
<holstein> mattlb: what are you trying to do?
<mattlb> im trying to get help with a webcam problem
<holstein> mattlb: sure.. and that problem is, as i read, the cheese application freezes when trying to record? correct? so, my follow up question is, specifially, what are you trying to do? make a movie? a skype call? im going to offer suggestions based on what you are tyring to do..
<mattlb> Sorry. Im just trying to record short videos
<holstein> mattlb: ok.. so, have you tried soemthing other than chees? otherwise, you are assuming this is a webcam problem.. could be an issue with cheese..
<mattlb> ive tried kamoso. It records the video but it is slow and jerky.
<holstein> mattlb: have you tried relaxing the settings?
<mattlb> there is no resolution setting
<holstein> mattlb: you wont be able to dial up some software settings to make sub-par, consumerish hardware behave like professional HD equipment
<mattlb> mike
<mattlb> nm sorry
<holstein> mattlb: there should be frames settings, and resolution, otherwise, i would try a different tool.. such as vlc
<holstein> mattlb: have you tried VLC?
<mattlb> how do i record video in vlc
<holstein> vlc is well supported, and will likely be the best case scenario for your hardware
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z5c28rd5Wk
<holstein> http://www.gofree.com/Tutorials/VLCVideoWebcam.php
<holstein> nice think about vlc is, its very similar on all platforms, as far as the UI
<mattlb> thanks
<holstein> but, there are many applications, so dont get stuck on trying to use VLC.. try it for a few minutes, and if you cnt get it working, move on
<holstein> you can share your specs here, and i can tell you if i feel you are having unrealistic expectations for the hardware
<mattlb> its a insperon mini 10 the cam worked fine in windows. moved to linux to free up resources.
<holstein> mattlb: yeah, thats not going to do gitter-free recording
<holstein> mattlb: you will need to be very open-minded, and resource consious
<holstein> for tasks such as webcam streaming, you might get "better" support in windows, since the drivers could be supporting the hardware better from the manufacturer in linux
<holstein> i mean, in windows
<holstein> the webcam may not work better in linux
<mattlb> im not talking about jitter i mean it is really unusable
<holstein> mattlb: sure.. the webcam may be un-useable in linux
<holstein> mattlb: what you will have to do is, basically, provide your own support, as you have agreed to
<mattlb> lol ok thanks
<holstein> mattlb: i found an image from dell for ubuntu for a mini9 i refurbed
<holstein> and ubuntu operatin system image.. i think it was 12.04 based
<holstein> it would have the main ubuntu repos, so you could add lxde
<holstein> mattlb: have you tried VLC?
<mattlb> it was about the same as kamoso
<mattlb> only i cant find the video files
<holstein> mattlb: and, you set the settings lower? adjusted the frame rate?
<mattlb> its recording ok but it doesnt show on screen while it is recording
<holstein> mattlb: sure... you can likely stream it as well as recording it, but that will use more resources
<mattlb> to save it I use convert instead of play right?
<holstein> mattlb: i havent done it myself in years... but that sounds right.. stream to a file is how i used to do it
<holstein> im out for the evening. you can ask in #ubuntu if its slow in here.. cheers!
<mattlb> thanks
<onto> Hi! I am having some issues with sound under ubuntu. I get the following error messages: http://pastebin.ca/2611918 and no sound
<onto> AFAIK, the issue came up after an apt-get autoremove and a reboot.
<xikofreak> hi everyone im new on linux and i want to know why are so slower than windows 7 to start applications, there some way to fix it?
<xikofreak> my system is: AMD athlon 2.6 X2 +5000, 4 GB RAM DDR2, 1 GB video card
<koell> xikofreak: slower? my applications actually starting faster than on win 7
<xikofreak> yes, are slower
<xikofreak> i dont why :/ for example, when i open some app in win 7 take 2-3 sec to open in lubuntu take 5-10 sec
<koell> weird situation, i got the same the other way
<xikofreak> im using lubuntu because its so lightweight
<xikofreak> reading in internet ive seen a lot ppl concern this situation
<xikofreak> it seems doesnt have solution, probably its a hardware problem?
<maxiaojun> lxrandr created autostart file seems ignored
<maxiaojun> lubuntu 13.10 fresh install
<maxiaojun> any one?
<jirido> HI .. I wonder if someone here knows how to use cursor without mouse.. in gnome and kde there is some ways to enable numpad to navigate the cursor.. is there something i can use in lxde?
<koell> jirido: on a thinkpad u can use the red joystick :)
<koell> maxiaojun: where is ur autorun file located?
<maxiaojun> .config/autostart
<maxiaojun> ~/.config/autostart
<maxiaojun> I find that Preferences => Default applications for LXSession => Autostart => Disable auto started applications? defaults to be "config-only"
<jirido> koell: No i think more like using numpad.. I got electromagnetic schock in my nervsystem from radiating mouse
<maxiaojun> which disables the autostart file created by lxrandr
<jirido> :(
<jirido> I just found a guide i trying! could be sweet for lubuntu
<jirido> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=31747&f=4
<maxiaojun> change "Disable autostarted applications?" repeatedly can crash X...
<koell> maxiaojun: try to use the autostart file located at /home/USERNAME/.config/lxession/SESSION/autostart
<jirido> when i have edit openbox rc.xml and added new keybindings.. how can i check if they conflict..is there some keybinduing gui that collects them all? right now some of the ones that should be used for this mouse thing mowes windows around :%
<koell> jirido: u can also try to take a look at tiling window managers like i3wm
<maxiaojun> the problem is that lxrandr saves to ~/.config/autostart
<koell> maxiaojun: this file nevere worked for me for autostart. :(
<jirido> and if i gona use this xwit and xdotool will they be launched by the keybindings or do i have to start them manually?
<koell> jirido: im sorry i cant help. maybe there are  few people later on here. im a bobo as well :)
<maxiaojun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxrandr/+bug/621689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621689 in lxrandr (Ubuntu) "lubuntu - lxrandr does not save and restore changes" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<jirido> Kiss you sweetheart! Its ok
<koell> jirido: is it dangerous for u to use a mouse? i've never heard before of that
<maxiaojun> the fix was save a .desktop invoking xrandr into ~/.config/autostart
<jirido> No i know but the diods in mouses radiates from there frequenses and make like bad acupunkture and screws up the meridian flow and then the arm gets weak
<holstein> maybe.. or, it could be just normal overuse
<jirido> Usualy one dont notise and think its "Normal" but if one start to masage and work with them one can notise
<koell> jirido: u should really try i3 window manager. it's a good and fast solution i think
<jirido> ok
<jirido> I use irsi and pentadactyl in FF but still going for that mouse at to many times.. i got old ball mouse now but its also bad.. our nervsystem is about 1.5 -3 v  7-15 hz /swings a sec a usb is 5 v and how many swings hz..
<jirido> It limmits sensetivity and also ability to hear fine things from inside like is needed for lucid dreaming and such
<holstein> i think if one pushed a mouse shaped chunk of wood around as much as the mouse, one would find a similar level of fatigue..
<pseudo0815> Hello! I have a question. Could someone tell me briefly why i getting gtk-warnings if start a gui application in terminal without "gksu -u <user>" or a keyword for google?!
<jirido> have to take down as much of nois as posible.. Fans leaking condensators screeaming screen lighters
<holstein> pseudo0815: what warnings?
<pseudo0815> e.g. Gtk-Warning: gtk-widget_size_allocate()...
<holstein> pseudo0815: if things are working as expected, i wouldnt worry about the messages
<jirido> Electronics ar noisy on that level that leaves mind blank and glossy.. like when one has been in woods for a couple weeks.. or at the sea.. magic start to nib at ones feets
<jirido> I3
<speckmade> gosh - I wasn't there for beta testing... :-(
<speckmade> Did you notice that in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml the <keybind key="C-A-l"> should link to "gnome-screensaver-command -l" instead of "xscreensaver-command -lock"?
<speckmade> btw: Firefox seems distinctly more sluggish on my maschine and is much worse on the small screen of my netbook
<arizona> Hi, I'm trying to install last lubuntu on a laptop (acer aspire 1350 with ram updated to 2GO)
<arizona> I installed lubuntu 10 on the same laptop a few years ago with a few problems but it was OK
<arizona> Today, the live CD leads to a black page watever option I choose (acpi=off etc.)
<arizona> Install seems to work, but when I start the system it freeze on the lubuntu logo...
<arizona> From what I've read on forums, it could be video pilot problem, but as I have no error, I can't say
<arizona> I may need help... :)
<holstein> arizona: could be you dont support pae
<holstein> arizona: have you tried 12.04?
<arizona> The last version I tried was 10 something and it worked with a few tricks
<arizona> then I upgraded to 11 something and was OK too
<holstein> arizona: sure.. so, why not try 12.04? or search and see if your hardware supports pae
<holstein> !nomodeset | also can be helpful, though, i was assuming you were implying you had tried that
<ubottu> also can be helpful, though, i was assuming you were implying you had tried that: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<arizona> Thanks. I tried every F6 combination, but live CD always leads to black page
<arizona> I may try 12.04 but I'm surprised I have no warning or error, just black page or logo freeze
<holstein> arizona: ok.. so, assuming that means you have tried specifically the nomodeset option, it could be that your machine doesnt support PAE
<holstein> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<holstein> and that wont get you there...
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE arizona ..which is also assuming that is the issue
<holstein> this is the order i would go in.. A. is the hardware good? tested by using a known good live CD (ubuntu 10.04, as you stated worked) or a supported operating system (im assuming windows)
<holstein> B. if the hardware is OK, then trying with the vesa driver (as nomodeset should, as i read) will take the driver support out of the euqation.. then, i would move on to C. is the machine PAE capable.. or, is it another hardware issue? bad ram bad hard drive.. etc
<arizona> Hardware seems OK, It was running Windows WP then lubuntu. I've tried nomodeset with no result
<holstein> arizona: "seems" means you are assuming.. if you are comfortable with that, move on,  and realize you can be wasting time trying to address a hardware issue in software
<arizona> I'm sorry, I'm french so I don't know all the meanings in english
<arizona> But as a funny fact i'm connected right now with the live cd of lubuntu (first screen of install, there is a link to documentation with tabs)
<holstein> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> arizona: you said, the live CD for 13.10 was not loading.. is that true?
<arizona> How coul'd I try vesa driver while installing ?
<holstein> arizona: you are *not* able to get to a live desktop in 13.30?
<arizona> OK: When I get to the screen of the live CD, I press F6, then check no acpiand nomodeset (and two other options I've red on documentation), then lauch withaut install
<arizona> It leads to a black screen and nothing happens
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<holstein> what would i do? i would try the minimal iso, and see if i can get ubuntu to install
<holstein> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> then, i would be able to install what i want "lubuntu-desktop" for example, and add a custom xorg.conf for the vesa driver, if needed
<holstein> or, i would then know if its a lack of PAE support
<arizona> I've read about minimal ISO (so I can install whatever ubuntu version from ethernet)
<arizona> I've read PAE problem is mostly with pentium, but aspire 1350 is AMD athlon XP-M 2600+
<holstein> arizona: there is no "mostly".. either your machine supports PAE or not
<holstein> arizona: this is a plausible issue that you can confirm on your own.. if you can install from the mini iso for 13.10, then, that is not the issue
<arizona> OK, many thanks for your time! I'll try minimal and/or 12.04
<arizona> Bye!
<holstein> arizona: the minimal is a small download.. you should be able to download and try it in a few minutes.. otherwise, you are making many assumptions that need to be addressed
<holstein> from there, you can determine a graphics issue, or not
<holstein> utilizing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 for example
<arizona> OK. tanks
<speckmade> and audio worked out of the box with my last edition of Lubuntu...
<ianorlin> broken in saucy?
<speckmade> many new things to complain about the new Lubuntu for me...
<speckmade> yes
<speckmade> and after standby network manager is not in controll of the WLAN device anymore
<speckmade> and I got a needless spare calculater application
<ianorlin> you have two galculators?
<ianorlin> or something other than galculator?
<ianorlin> you can remove a package if you don't want it
<speckmade> yes - got gnome-calc-tool or something
<speckmade> and the screen locking comination doesn't work
<ianorlin> screen locking is known bug
<speckmade> (pointing to "xscreensaver-command -lock" instead of "gnome-screensaver-command -l")
<ianorlin> there isn't gnome screensaver in saucy
<speckmade> and default Firefox is a no-no for my display size and Ff generally seems distinctly more sluggish...
<speckmade> gnome-screensaver-command -l
<speckmade> works for me
<ianorlin> you can still install chromium from repos
<ianorlin> and then purge firefox if you don't want it
<speckmade> edited ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml to point to that and fixed it that way.
<ianorlin> do you know what kind of sound and wireless card you have?
<speckmade> atheros
<speckmade> "Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)"
<speckmade> eee pc 900A
<speckmade> interested in more details?
<speckmade> when I close the lid, the new default is standby
<speckmade> when waking up, nm lost control
<speckmade> when doing it again, it regains controll
<speckmade> (normally)
<ianorlin> speckmade run updates in saucy as I thnk there was a bug fixed with that and then change the defualt to what you want in xfce power manager 4
<speckmade> all updates installed up to today - gonna try.
<speckmade> now it doesn't go to standby anymore when closing the lid? Seems more like a workaround than a fix...
<ianorlin> yeah you can make it standby in xfce power manager but not sure about the atheros thing it would standby if you did not tell it to before
<speckmade> so I just did some testing on the standby thing
<speckmade> the good thing is that it doesn't go to standby when closing the lid and thereby avoids issues
<speckmade> the bad thing...
<speckmade> standby now doesn't give ME back my screen...
<speckmade> so it's actually worse.
<speckmade> I have to reboot in order to regain controll
<speckmade> what bothers me more at the moment is the sound issue...
<ianorlin> your sound card is?
<speckmade> Intel NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<speckmade> applications don't get the mic signal
<speckmade> If I go to the mixer and manually open mic channel it makes no difference
<speckmade> (I never got my head around Linux sound stuff enough to fix such problems)
<speckmade> (usual fix: install another OS after trying some hours... :-( )
<ianorlin> was your sound muted when installing?
<ianorlin> or upgrading?
<speckmade> the mic(s): yes
<speckmade> otherwise I don't think so
<speckmade> but it seemed muted in the mixer with the last lubuntu edition, too
<speckmade> although it worked
<speckmade> now I can raise the mic levels 'til my head aches from my own voice but my phone doesn't record my voice...
<ianorlin> have you tried recording with arecord?
<speckmade> no
<speckmade> just tried
<ianorlin> then aplay will see if it recorded anything
<speckmade> test files seem to have caught nothing but silence
<speckmade> no matter what the mic level was in the mixer
<speckmade> so no different from i.e. linphone's behaviour
<ianorlin> does sound output work if you like play a music file?
<speckmade> yes
<ianorlin> what do you have digital input set to in alsamixer?
<speckmade> I don't see such an option...
<ianorlin> is the capture volume at zero in alsamixer?
<ianorlin> are you using pulse at all for some reason?
<speckmade> capture volume zero, yes
<speckmade> dunno for the pulseaudio
<ianorlin> turn that up and then try
<ianorlin> as that being zero would basically mean capture is muted so it have is putting the mic into a muted input
<speckmade> still zero in the test files
<speckmade> but executing arecord now changes the levels around
<speckmade> it maxes the mic boost
<speckmade> internal mic, that is - I've got internal and mic-in
<speckmade> I happily used just the internal one so far...
<ianorlin> and are you using internal?
<ianorlin> ok
<speckmade> I don't want to downgrade because of the cipher-block chaining issue with the full-disk encryption... :-/
<FuuqUmiist> what is the shortcut to decorate and undecorate windows
<FuuqUmiist> does anyone know?
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: not aware of a shortcut for that.. you could make one, ir you want
<FuuqUmiist> holstein how do i atleast undo the undecorate window
<bblinder1> Hi, everyone.
<bblinder1> I was wondering if anyone ran into any weird upside down camera issues when installing skype in Lubuntu 13.10.
<FuuqUmiist> maybe your camera is upside down :P
<bblinder1> well, it is an asus laptop, so it quite literally is.
<bblinder1> they mounted the camera upside for some reason in some models.
<Unit193> FuuqUmiist: Are you looking for .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml: <decor>yes</decor>  ?
<bblinder1> most programs flip right side up (hangouts, webcam)
<FuuqUmiist> idk
<bblinder1> but for some reason not skype
<holstein> http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/skype-Ubuntu-webcam-quot-upside-down-quot-problem/td-p/1277156 looks like how i remember dealing with it
<holstein> bblinder1: ^
<bblinder1> ah!
<FuuqUmiist> Unit193 i right clicked on the title bar and selected undecorate, now i can't get it back
<Unit193> FuuqUmiist: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#Decorate
<FuuqUmiist> "C-S-d"  = ctrl+shift+d ?
<Unit193> Yes.
<FuuqUmiist> doesn't work
<Unit193> Did you add it to the rc file then openbox --reconfigure?
<FuuqUmiist> doesn't work still
<FuuqUmiist> i'm guessing i have to relogin for the changes to come into effect tho
<FuuqUmiist> Unit193 is openbox --reconfigure a terminal command to reset the shortcuts?
<Unit193> --reconfigure       Reload Openbox's configuration
<Unit193> See also: --restart           Restart Openbox
<FuuqUmiist> will it log me off from my current session?
<Unit193> reconfig won't, restart shouldn't, --exit will.
<FuuqUmiist> the shortcut to undecorate works, not to redecorate still doesn't work
<FuuqUmiist> i got it to work by using another shortcut to decorate
<FuuqUmiist> thanks
#lubuntu 2014-02-02
<speckmade> The GIMP version packaged for saucy can't be resized to fit my screen... :-(
<speckmade> how can this ingenious idea appear to someone to make progress bars in light grey on light grey with white writing on them?.. :-(
<speckmade> The symbol in the panel for the accessing of desktop notification messages went missing in saucy... :-(
<koell> can pcmanfm paint a solid #333333 background?
#lubuntu 2015-01-26
<jarnos> Can't make running custom command in terminal work in pcmanfm.
<llogiq> Hi folks. I have a patch (from arch) that I want to apply against the bcmwl_kernel_source package's contents. However, when I try to manually apply the patches, it errors out, and the resulting code won't even compile.
<llogiq> Btw. the patch in question is on http://pastebin.com/pATazP6K
<llogiq> It has gotten positive results with BCM43142 and BCM4311 chipsets, removing the dreaded kernel oops for some people, that's why I wanted to try it.
<teward> llogiq: you might want to see if the patch even applies in the current package contents
<teward> (for all we know it's already there)
<llogiq> the patch itself is not applied, and it's also not already there.
<teward> the next question is, does the patch apply at all, in that you go code hunting to try and find where it needs patching
<teward> the patch not applying means that theres things changed somewhere, and the code wouldn't apply
<teward> (means the matching changes can't be found)
<llogiq> I already did that. The problem is that the package has its own set of patches.
<llogiq> Those patches apparently need to be applied (because else the thing won't build with current kernels)
<teward> llogiq: this is why you download the source package with dget, then rebuild the source package as a new package yourself
<teward> (`quilt import /path/to/new/patch` later)
<llogiq> But when I try to apply them manually, they fail.
<llogiq> The patches are not applied in /usr/src/bcmwl-6.30.223.248+bdcom
<llogiq> I have also looked at the exact location where the patch applies, it looks the same.
<llogiq> teward, the package is in a way already a source package. Or do I misunderstand you?
<teward> llogiq: which version of the source package did you pull
<teward> (i.e. which release)
<teward> ooo restricted
<llogiq> 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu1
<llogiq> Why do you ask? And yes, the broadcom linux sta driver is partially closed-source.
<llogiq> Which is why it's in restricted.
<teward> llogiq: i asked because i was going to test the patch myself and see if it applies (then run it through a debian package builder to see if it actually fails to build that method)
<llogiq> I'm probably doing something wrong, because using apt-get install the package builds just ok.
<llogiq> teward, could you walk me through the steps to add that patch to the package?
<llogiq> I'm good with low- and high-level code, but not very knowledgeable around dpkg or apt.
<teward> llogiq: well adding it to the package yourself is one thing
<llogiq> Or at least find out what the installation is doing so I can trace its steps manually (and apply the patch inbetween)
<llogiq> Whatever is easier.
<llogiq> Of course, if it actually works, I'd link the patch to a couple of bugs on launchpad... :-)
<teward> llogiq: well, that's a different process than just patching it for yourself
<llogiq> teward: What would you do?
<teward> llogiq: well, i usually dont' fuss with libraries and kernel stuff, and you might want to check with people much higher up the dev pipeline than I am
<teward> wxl: any insights?
<llogiq> I think I may be able to handle the kernel stuff, but I don't want to break what has already been done right by others.
 * llogiq needs to go afk for about 2 hours. I'll be back.
<robin_be> I am trying to install lubuntu 14.04 and I get following message: "The attempt to mount a file system with type swap in SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #6 (sda) at none failed. You may resume partitioning from the partitioning menu"
<Mr_Comet> robin_be-  i think it is a partition issue.
<robin_be> Can I install without creating swap partition and add if afterwards? It's not complaining about the ext4 partition
<ianorlin> you can install without swap but then you cannot suspend the computer
<Mr_Comet> ianorlin-  interesting limitation on feature
<ianorlin> and you may run out of memory and have your process killed by the out of memory killer
<ianorlin> which can happen with browsers with lots of tabs open
<robin_be> But I can add swap after installation right?
<Mr_Comet> true
<Mr_Comet> robin_be-  dont think so
<robin_be> oh
<ianorlin> yes you can but you would have to resize a partition
<ianorlin> and install something like gparted to do that
<ianorlin> also how many partitions are already on that disk
<ianorlin> as with mbr you can only have 4 primary partitons
<robin_be> 3 primary + 1 extended
<apricot1> hello I installed Lubuntu on a 'BananaPro'. Then I wanted to install TigerVNC as described in ubuntuusers.de/VNC - I get: E: unable to locate package tigervnc-server. What should I use to connect to a BananaPro from PC with Ubuntu 14.04?
<robin_be> can windows access a ntfs partition inside an extended partition?
<ianorlin> not sure don't use windows anymore
<robin_be> oh nvm, don't have to do that, I could delete the reovery partition (still have that on a 2nd hdd)
<robin_be> but now the installer is freezing...
<ianorlin> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<robin_be> Can I terminate it someway?
<robin_be> no problems now
<robin_be> now I didn't format the swap partition on forehand with gparted, and didn't select format for the ext4 partition
<robin_be> oh no this is 32bit
 * robin_be smashes head on desk
<robin_be> oh well, installation finished, good enough for now :p
<llogiq> re
<llogiq> This is later than I had anticipated. I just had a bike accident (luckily I got off without any bruises).
<shuman> hello
<shuman> I just installed lubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, and I like it, but can't change the keyboard layout.. which app should I use to do it?
<shuman> I'm asking also because right now I have many apps for system preferences from other "desktops" and so I don't know which one is actualy the one I'm looking for in lubuntu-desktop ;)
<shuman> ok, nvm...
#lubuntu 2015-01-27
<llogiq> Hi folks.
 * llogiq has solved his problem with the bcmwl-kernel-source package and the BCM43142 chipset.
<llogiq> Thanks to teward, I was able to apply the patch that some arch linux folks have dug up.
<llogiq> I have started a good number of large downloads last night to test the solution. All of them finished successfully. :-)
<dingus> Hello all, I have installed lubuntu 14.01.1 on my old p3, 512 ram, 20 gb hd.
<dingus> I like it.
<dingus> ^14.04.1
<MACscr> how do i remove lpanel or whatever its called? I simply want to use glx-dock instead
<MACscr> dont need both open
<__attribute__> Has anyone ever had an issue with installing Lubuntu 32 bit machine where after installing to the HDD you boot into a blinking cursor?
<holstein> sure
<__attribute__> I have googled this issue quite a bit and this has not helped.
<holstein> on hardware that is either broken, or doenst support linux well, i have seen that
<holstein> i have dealt with it many ways
<wxl> __attribute__: usually it's because something failed in the download or copy to install media. one bit of difference could create such a difference.
<holstein> could be thats simple, as well ^
<holstein> could be the installation media, or the destination drive
<holstein> what do i do? i start at the beginning.. i download what i want, in this case, lubuntu 14.04 32bit.. i confirm the md5 sum.. i then, just boot live.. if i have issues, i test the installation media. i'll do that with the integrity check, or by just trying it on another machine
<__attribute__> Hmmm, the PC in question is from around 2007, with a Intel Pentimun, 80GB HDD and 512MB RAM. I thought that the hardware was too old for Linux...
<holstein> i'll then move to testing the ram and the hard drive.. i'll do whatever it takes to get a live desktop, so i can see what works, and how well
<wxl> __attribute__: nope. go check the hashes.
<holstein> then, i'll install
<holstein> if i cant install due to resources, like not enough ram, i'll use..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> __attribute__: its not the "age" of the hardware.. it'll be the functional state of it, and/or support level
<__attribute__> How old can hardware be for Linux to still work on it?
<holstein> nothing about lubuntu is preventing you from using it anywhere
<holstein> __attribute__: that depends, more on support level than age
<wxl> __attribute__: well, if we want to get really pedantic, you could run LINUX (read: the kernel) on just about anything.
<holstein> yup ^
<wxl> __attribute__: if you're asking about what are the system requirements of a particular distrbution of linux, including the graphic server, window manager, etc., that's a different question and one that depends on which distro you're talking about. you can find system requirements at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<__attribute__> Well, judging from y'all answers, when I run the memtest+ it doesn't pick up any errors with the RAM Module but in the hard disk test it says there is an error of sorts...
<__attribute__> wxl, system requirements I know but my question pertained more to support for old hardware...
<__attribute__> wxl, Haha, the Linux kernel I don't think I'm brave enough.
<wxl> __attribute__: that doesn't necessarily relate to the first steps holstein and i suggested, but if you have an issue with the hard drive, that's kind of a no-go sort of situation. should you want help from us, you need to be more specific.
<wxl> __attribute__: it doesn't matter if it's old. it matters if it's enough. linux basically runs on everything. it was built on old hardware.
<__attribute__> Well, should I give you the entire description of what happens? I remember most of it... At least I think I do.
<wxl> __attribute__: as i said, specifics matter.
<__attribute__> Cool, I'll type it out now now.
<wxl> !pastebin | __attribute__
<ubottu> __attribute__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<__attribute__> ubottu, thanks! I'm still a newbie, appreciate the help!
<ubottu> __attribute__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<__attribute__> ubottu, will do. :)
<ubottu> __attribute__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> also, i'll just, personally, throw a few live CD's at hardware.. its like detective work.. isolating and seeing what works and how
<holstein> *Then*, you have specific support issues, which, are not addressed
<__attribute__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9902245/
<__attribute__> Well take a look and let me know if my issue is applicable here.
<holstein> __attribute__: it is, and it isnt
<holstein> __attribute__: the first issue is, 13.10 is EOL
<holstein> __attribute__: i suggest, use the 14.04 iso.. as mentioned above, and follow the proceedure outlined above
<holstein> __attribute__: *all* hardware/hard drives fail.. so, dont assume that machine is functional..
<__attribute__> holstein, thanks. I'll buy a few CD's tomorrow and play around til something works.
<holstein> __attribute__: when you load the 14.04 live iso, do you get to the deskop? the live desktop?
<__attribute__> I'll have to download the 14.04 iso, which will result in an all-day event with my Internet.
<holstein> sure.. and i understand that frustration.. but, 13.10 is EOL
<holstein> 13.10 *shouold* run, but, your internet can be the issue here
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> ^ you can confirm the downloaded file downloaded properly
<__attribute__> I'll check out the links definitely. Thanks guys!
<__attribute__> Thanks for your help guys, cheers.
<guest2_> I got a message who tell me i cud not download and update flashplayer. i use 14.04.1
<Mr_Comet> oh
<Mr_Comet> guest2_-  no more flash support for linux.
<Mr_Comet> i think Chrome browser will have support for flash.
<Mr_Comet> hope anyone here can give you different answer.
<guest2_> I usae firefox and a new flashplayer was in the updates.
<Mr_Comet> bug fix yes.
<Mr_Comet> new version. not sure.
<Mr_Comet> dont think so.
<guest2_> what do you meen ? it is a new flashplayer but it cud not download it.
<Mr_Comet> no idea.
<guest2_> if there was no support it will not be in the updates.
<guest2_> Is it no more new flashplayer for linux anymore ?
<Mr_Comet> thats what i was saying earlier.
<Mr_Comet> no more new version.
<Mr_Comet> just bug updates only.
<guest2_> ok
<guest2_> So the message is nothing to worry abut i think.
<Mr_Comet> i guess so
<guest2_> why are they stop make new versions ? in the future it can be problems to use flashmovies then.
<ianorlin> that is adobe's fault not ours
<Mr_Comet> ianorlin-  TRUE
<Mr_Comet> They hate Linux cuz they cant get free unlimited access to user data :D
<Mr_Comet> who knows :D
<Mr_Comet> thats a wild guess :D
<guest2_> we have html5 it can be the reasen.
<Mr_Comet> not sure if its smooth
<krytarik> guest2_: For that matter, update your package database, then try again.
<guest2_> how to update the package database ?
<Mr_Comet> Menu>System tools>Software Updater?
<guest2_> You meen run the updates over again ? it tells me the computer is up to date.
<Mr_Comet> then its up to date then
<guest2_> yes.. good.
<anjo-aladiah> With Lubuntu 14.10 	after an update i lose sound. how to reinstall the sound control volume in console ?
<anjo-aladiah> With Lubuntu 14.10 after an update i lose sound. how to reinstall in console ?What it is the command to reinstall alsa mixer.
<Mr_Comet> sorry no idea
<Mr_Comet> maybe try menu>system tools>
<Mr_Comet> synaptic package manager
<Mr_Comet> those are my guesses
<Mr_Comet> thats what i would do
<anjo-aladiah> ok
#lubuntu 2015-01-28
<pc-moon> i wanna be sure this device is compatible with aircrack Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<Unit193> !crosspost | pc-moon
<ubottu> pc-moon: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<pc-moon> ok im sorry
<Unit193> Sure, and can't tell you other than asking if you've looked through their wiki?
<pc-moon> i saw in wiki but i didnt get the right answer
<dhavalh> hi
<dhavalh> hi
<dhavalh> any one there ?
<ianorlin> yes but mostly we need your question to help you
<dhavalh> :) wait
<dhavalh> lubntu is officeal virson of ubnatu ??
<ianorlin> it is a fully supported flavor
<ianorlin> and uses the same repos by default
<Everth> buen dia comunidad
<Everth> necesito ayuda
<hateball> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hateball> !pt | or maybe
<ubottu> or maybe: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Chelsea_Jurgens> how do I upgrade glibc?
<Mr_Cometz> Menu>system tools> synaptic package manager?
<Mr_Cometz> thats what i would do.
<Chelsea_Jurgens> oh
<anjo-aladiah> I lose sound with Lubuntu 14.10 after an update i dont know what to do !
<anjo-aladiah> i already tryed different sound board in alsa mixers and tunning sound and nothing !
<anjo-aladiah> doing lspci to audio i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9919857/
<felichas> hi, I have been using lubuntu for quite some time now, but it has become unusable lately. My problem is swapping. My computer's RAM is 1GB. It is all Firefox/Chrome's fault
<felichas> I have been testing other browsers but I am yet to find a valid one. Midori hangs very often and has problems
<felichas> do you have any recomendation?
<Unit193> Midori is pretty outdated in the repo though, so that won't help.  Xombrero is a liked one among some people, but there are some underlaying webkit problems still.  There's several small browsers to choose from though.
<Unit193> qupzilla, xombrero, midori, dwb, uzbl...
<teward> i take it a RAM upgrade isn't an option :P
<teward> (just sayin)
<Unit193> Heh, well yes, that.
<felichas> no, ram upgrade isnt an option, I growed it as far as it goes
<felichas> I will give qupzilla, xombrero, dwb, uzbl a go, or maybe a ppa with an up-to-date version of midori (I'm still in 12.04, official repos)
<Unit193> ...Ouch.
<felichas> But I have this sad feeling. Linux still works well in my old hardware, it is modern browsers what will force me to litter it :-(
<Unit193> Or turn it into a home server, yeah.
<felichas> openelec
<felichas> :)
#lubuntu 2015-01-29
<anjo-aladiah> So the next LTS Ubuntu release will be some where in the beginning of next year 2016 ? the 16.04 ?
<wxl> anjo-aladiah: the version numbers are in the format YEAR-2000.MONTH, so yes, April 2016
<anjo-aladiah> I cant wait
<anjo-aladiah> thanks wxl
<wxl> anjo-aladiah: you can help us test and crush bugs in the meanwhile :)
<wxl> anjo-aladiah: or you could help with documentation or marketing or artwork or :)
<anjo-aladiah> My Lubuntu 14.10 is with sound again, thanks to your support
<teward> wxl: or bug triage
<teward> *runs before captured*
<anjo-aladiah> i use to do .
<gsilvapt> *or wiki and documentation*
<gsilvapt> :D
<wxl> or irc support
<anjo-aladiah> I think also when i come here with problems, that some of you founds it is an unrelated problem, sure some of you report this doesn it ?
<teward> there's people like wxl that report bugs, yes.
<teward> i just lurk and say "YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!"
<teward> :p
<wxl> anjo-aladiah: not necessarily. since we don't have the direct experience, it's difficult for us to create a legitimate bug report.
<gsilvapt> teward, why not contributing?
<wxl> gsilvapt: too busy with nginx :/
<teward> gsilvapt: beating nginx source code with a stick
<teward> constantly
<gsilvapt> hum, okay
<teward> wxl wants me to help with lubuntu
<teward> but i'm too busy with the server team :)
<anjo-aladiah> I love lubuntu because its incredable fast
<llogiq> Hi folks.
<llogiq> Yesterday I tried to enable (Intel i965) VA-API acceleration for gmplayer (as http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/10/enable-hardware-acceleration-on-intel-graphics-cards-in-ubuntu/ describes, well libvdpau-va-gl1 no longer needs a special PPA), but when I try to fast-forward, the picture becomes brighter and brighter with each frame until it is completely white. Then playback reduces the brightness to normal levels within abo
<llogiq> ut 2 seconds.
<llogiq> Perhaps I should open a bug, but first I wanted to know if this is still the canonical (pun unintended) way of getting hardware accelerated video decoding on intel chipsets?
<xubuntu668> salve a tt
#lubuntu 2015-01-30
<gleblanc> Hi folks.  I'm having some trouble using the "network connections" under preferences.
<holstein> sorry to hear that.. let us know if a volunteer can assist
<gleblanc> I can use it to configure a static IP address, and it seems to take if I do a ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up
<holstein> i usually reset the connections one way or another
<gleblanc> But when I configure it to use DHCP, it still comes up with the last static IP I had configured
<holstein> that could be happening on the router, though
<gleblanc> I'm not sure where this "network connections" applet stores it's data.  It doesn't seem to be in /etc/network
<Unit193> gleblanc: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<gleblanc> Thanks
<gleblanc> That seems OK
<gleblanc> Under [ipv4] it says method=auto
 * gleblanc decides to try it tomorrow when his brain is fresh
<jenia> hello. how do I set lubuntu to use the "vertial window switcher" by default?
<holstein> not familiar with the "vertial" window switcher.. .let me search that, and see.. though, if you havent, i would just search more generally upstream about how to add it to lxde
<jenia> holstein, no just use alt-shift-tab
<ianorlin> jenia do you mean switching workspaces with control alt up and conftorl alt down?
<jenia> nono. I mean like the normal "alt-tab", when you press that how does it look?
<holstein> i would just remap it..
<jenia> like a horizontal list of icons in the middle of the screen
<ianorlin> I don't really know how to change that
<holstein> you can get in the openbox code if you need..
<jenia> when I press alt-shift-tab i get a horizontal list. i'm surprized that its not the same for others
<aeon-ltd> j hardware
<talsamon> hallo, how can I create a desktop-launcher on lubuntu-openbox (14.04) ?
<holstein> talsamon: you are using openbox? and you want a desktop icon?
<talsamon> holstein, yes
<holstein> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=17977
<holstein> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/37992/is-there-a-small-lightweight-application-to-have-desktop-icons-like-on-windows
<holstein> look for information about adding desktop icons to openbox
<diffis> Perhaps this too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/466395/how-can-i-create-a-quick-launcher-in-lubuntu   ?
<holstein> if you are using lubuntu/lxde
<talsamon> holstein, sorry, can't find any useful information on the first two links, iDesktools are not in the repo
<holstein> talsamon: why not just use lubuntu?
<holstein> talsamon: you can create desktop icons easily on the desktop in lxde/lubuntu
<talsamon> holstein, that means I have to install lxde
<holstein> talsamon: have you tried it?
<holstein> talsamon: im not sure what else you would implement that would facilitate a more "normal" desktop that would be light
<holstein> there is lighter, for sure, but, there are compromises, such as the desktop icons
<holstein> lxde is a nice balance.. and works "out of the box" facilitating such features, while maintaining a "light-ness"
<holstein> otherwise, you can try #ubuntu or an upstream openbox channel/community
<holstein> i would just implement what #! does, *if* i wanted desktop icons in openbox..
<talsamon> ok,thanks
<holstein> but, when i want/need desktop icons, i just go ahead and use lxde
<PeQuEnO_TuX> whats up all
<PeQuEnO_TuX> does anyone have experience with lubuntu on powerpc?
<wxl> moi
<teward> wxl: of course you would >.>
<teward> :P
<wxl> teward: keep it down, or i'm going to make you do bug triage
<teward> wxl: E:NoISO
 * teward chuckles
<wxl> teward: there's an iso
<teward> wxl: E:NoDownloadedLocallyAvailableISO
<teward> :)
<wxl> teward: get on it :)
<teward> wxl: which you wanting me to triage?  15.04?  14.04?  14.10?  i386?  amd64?  Can't do ARM unfortunately.
<teward> got specific bugs on the radar?
<wxl> teward: ALL OF IT
 * teward adds the additional 1000000 questions necessary to triage to the list
 * teward waits for wxl to give up :)
<wxl> :)
<current_user> I'm running current lubuntu .  thinkpad x201 .  How can I make hibernate or suspend work correctly ?
<luisgt> Hey, good afternoon to you all, i just installed lubuntu 14.10 64 bits and i need java so i followed  the steps on: http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/04/instalar-oracle-java-7-en-ubuntu-1204.html but java keeps craching on firefox can someone help me please?
<spicypixel> not ideal to follow a guide for a much older ubuntu build, not sure if it'd work
<luisgt> fine, any ide where can i get the right guidence? This is my first time using  a 64 bits system and i really need java
<current_user> I believe you can just install icedtea-7-plugin http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/icedtea-7-plugin
<current_user> ignore the fact thats an old version of ubuntu
<current_user> ok i just installed it . in firefox i did about:plugins . it says: IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.5.2 (1.5.2-1ubuntu2~14.10))
<current_user> so try sudo apt-get install icetea-7-plugin
<current_user> icedtea-7-plugin i mean
<luisgt> iced tea won work fine on www.sat.gob.mx
<luisgt> that is where i need to declare taxes
<luisgt> thatś why i need java
<current_user> try http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/webupd8_java
<current_user> for your oracle java
<luisgt> does this ppa works also for a 64 lubutnu distro?
<ianorlin> yes
<luisgt> excellent
<luisgt> thanks you very much
<luisgt> i try  that out
<current_user> does lubuntu + suspend work for most of the world except me ?
#lubuntu 2015-01-31
<jshanab> How do I get back the ability to use ctrl-alt f1-f6 ?
<jshanab> hello? anyone here?  :-)  The getty's are running the desktop manager just will not let me get to them and there is no keyboard layouts to edit to enable or disable this feature.
#lubuntu 2016-02-01
<zooko-web> Oh, and here is another one http://blogs.s-osg.org/install-linux-mainline-kernel-distro-exynos-chromebooks/
<zooko-web> and the author of that -- javier__ -- is advising me on #linux-exynos, so I'll try that.
<Youbi> Hello, can I write the lubuntu iso to my usb stick using `dd if=lubuntu.iso of=/dev/sd*`?
<Mathisen> Youbi, yes
<Youbi> Mathisen: ok, great! I wasn’t sure, and I spent all last night trying to build a usb bootable image -_-
#lubuntu 2016-02-02
<james1138> Morning all. I have a question about playing a old win95 game on Lubuntu - MechWarrior 2. I found my old copy and thought to ask before trying and maybe giving myself headache. Any suggestions?
<teward> james1138: wine
<teward> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<teward> though, it hasn't been tested at all
<teward> james1138: i lied, but it looks like it doesn't work well at all - see https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=5207
<teward> (I think that's what yo uwere looking for)
<james1138> Thanks Teward. But it is not Mech 2 Merc... it is just standard non-titanium Mechwarrior 2
<teward> james1138: ah, well, i couldn't find that in the appdb
<teward> it's entirely possible that it works, but i'm looking in the wine email lists and getting a "it's not working" vibe from the emails there
<james1138> Darn... I may have to try and track down the DOS version.   8-(
<teward> you're free to try yourself though
<james1138> What about "winetricks" or "playonwine"?
<teward> winetricks is part of wine, won't help much; PlayOnLinux may help, but I'm not an expert there
<teward> it may be old enough that PoL doesn't work with it
<dude> anyone around to answer a quick question?
<Mathisen> dude, better to just ask
<james1138> Nobody here but us mice dude.
<dude> lol i was going to ask about the pae issue with the latest lubuntu release
<dude> basically i have an old xp era dell with a pentium m processor and no pae support. i was curious if forcing worked for wily werewolf
<james1138> Have you thought about trying "fake-pae"?
#lubuntu 2016-02-03
<c404> good day, i am trying to recover a missing icon in the application menu, could you tell me what name.png is Run looking for or look in your /usr/share/lxpanel/images/ if there is something-run.png
<redwolf> sorry, c404, what menu option looks odd?
<redwolf> are you looking for the icon "system-run"?
<c404> yes redwolf
<redwolf> are you using the defult theme? sorry, I don't know what exactly happened to your icons
<c404> not lubuntu's fault, i was messing around
<redwolf> is it fixed now?
<c404> i just need to know the name of the image file Run expects
<redwolf> system-run or gtk-execute are valid ones
<c404> thank you
<redwolf> you're welcome, c404
#lubuntu 2016-02-04
<Quantos> I seem to have a repository somewhere that isn't working, how do I find which one?
<Quantos> And deal with it properly
<Quantos> lubuntu 15.10
<Quantos> There's this little error indicator in my notification tray
<ianorlin> is it the weather indicator?
<Quantos> No, this is a little terminal looking box with a red circle and slash in it
<Quantos> When I right click on it I'm told that I likely have a bad repository, then I can choose one of a few things
<Quantos> Show updates, install updates, check for updates and run the package manager
<Quantos> None of which seems to be fixing it
<Quantos> And now magically it's gone and disappeared
<Quantos> I don't know if something that I did fixed it or not
<Quantos> It's installing some updates though, I'll cross my fingers
<Quantos> I don't know if it's done or not, it wants to reboot, I need to wait until my game is finished patching though
<Quantos> I think I might've gotten it fixed, it's not back
<Quantos> Nope, not fixed, still unable to download repository information
<Renalle> Hi there
<Renalle> is there someone alive her ?
<Renalle> barely alive ?
<Mathisen> maybe
<Renalle> :-)
<Renalle> i want to install linux mint on my old EeePc ...
<Renalle> is this a good idea ?
<teward> Renalle: this isnt a Mint channel
<teward> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<teward> ^ go there
<Renalle> oups sorry
<Renalle> remove mint
<Renalle> replace by lubuntu
<teward> what's the specs on the machine
<teward> (because "old EeePc" is vague and undeterminable from us)
<Renalle> some kind of Atom N550 (dual core)
<Renalle> 2GB memory
<Mathisen> Renalle, >>  irc.spotchat.org  #linuxmint-help, #linuxmint-chat, #pimpmymint
<Renalle> in fact, i though i can have a basic featured laptop with decent performance
<Mathisen> i think lubuntu is a good chooice on old hardware
<Renalle> that's what i red
<Mathisen> but im not an expert on what models works when and not do some google and check if people have had any issues with your model of laptop
<Renalle> but i'm a perfect beginner about linux and all other penguin stuffs ^^
<Renalle> is Lubuntu managable for basic/noob linux user ?
<Mathisen> yes
<Renalle> is this a graphic based environnement or should i learn code and let my beard appear ? ^^
<Mathisen> its graphic based in that way that is takes realy low resources.. its fast it does not need mutch
<Mathisen> and you dont need to know code for basic use
<Renalle> that seems perfect for the usage i need
<Renalle> is there a live CD or better a live USB ?
<Mathisen> yes >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Renalle> thx a lot
<Mathisen> no problem
<Renalle> is there regioned ?
<Mathisen> regioned ?
<Renalle> i mean should i take specially the french version or is this international ?
<Renalle> i don't know the word for it ..... sorry
<Mathisen> you can make all lang chooices during install
<Renalle> huhu ..... that seems perfect
<Renalle> gonna try this
<Mathisen> Renalle, do some google first
<Mathisen> make shure your modell has no problem
<Renalle> promise, i will ...... otherwise i'll come to bother you ^^
<Renalle> is lubuntu some kind of a version of ubuntu ?
<Renalle> i mean, if ubuntu is fully compatible with my hardware, lubuntu will not be the same ?
<Mathisen> most likley it will work yes
<Renalle> oky doky
<Renalle> thx for your patience
<Renalle> good night (in france, it's night ....)
#lubuntu 2016-02-05
<Quantos> I have a repository issue
<Quantos> How do I find which repository isn't updating?
<Quantos> And what's the proper way to deal with it?
<Quantos> 15.10
<hateball> just running apt-get update should tell you which one fails
<Quantos> Okay, but how do I need to run that for each repository?
<Quantos> Or is it blanketed
<Quantos> Hmm, the word 'how' doesn't belong in that sentence/question
<Quantos> Okay, this was the result of that
<Quantos> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsbarnes/indicator-keylock/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Quantos> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsbarnes/indicator-keylock/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Quantos> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Quantos> shane@shane-HP-Compaq-Pro-6300-SFF:~$
<Quantos> Hey, could that be for my caps lock indicator software?
<Quantos> And what do I do about it?
<hateball> Quantos: ppa-purge
<hateball> that will remove the packages installed as well tho
<hateball> if that is unwanted, you can just comment out the PPA
<hateball> edit the related file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Quantos> So just ppa-purge, it only affects broken whatchamacallits?
<Quantos> I guess sudo first thoguh
<Quantos> ah
<Quantos> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Quantos> Nope, that didn't fix it, goint to try the edit
<hateball> well you need to know what ppa to purge
<Quantos> hateball, I have to documents in that folder
<hateball> just running ppa-purge on its own wont do anything
<Quantos> Do I have to edit them or can I just delete them?
<hateball> Quantos: both works. editing is reversible
<Quantos> Ah
<Quantos> Very good point
<Quantos> Okay, I'll let you know how I get on, thanks so much for your time
<Quantos> That's the pound symbol for remarking it out?
<hateball> yes
<Quantos> I can't save the remarked document, when I right click and go to properties everything is greyed out
<hateball> Quantos: you need to edit it as root
<Quantos> So I need to open a terminal in that directory and then do what exactly?
<hateball> I am not sure what command to properly launch gui apps as root in lxde
<hateball> Quantos: sudo nano /path/to/file
<hateball> ctrl+x to save
<hateball> !tab
<Quantos> Okay
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Quantos> Do I need to reboot or logout to finalize it?
<Quantos> Or just run the updater again?
<Spitfire5> Hello! How to always start pcmanfm with double columns mode?
<hateball> Quantos: just run apt-get again
<hateball> Quantos: but I suppose you rebooted :D
<Quantos> I wasn't sure how it worked
<Quantos> At least linux has a nice gentle learning curve
<hateball> :D
<hateball> Quantos: Typically you do not need a reboot for anything but a new kernel
<Quantos> Yeah, I remembered that after you told me
<Quantos> :D
<Quantos> Hmm, I even uninstalled the software and it's still throwing the error
<Quantos> Wow, it just ran error free
<Quantos> Thanks a lot hateball, have a great morning/evening eh?
<hateball> :)
<ubone> 	in openbox/rc.conf can both shifts execute a command, s-s is interpreted as shift+S
<poldracker> tsimonq2: hello
<NOOB__> Hi! um why did my authorized keys directory get deleted upon reboot?
<NOOB__> lol file not directory
<NOOB__> well the file is empty
<NOOB__> i just readded key with ssh-add
<NOOB__> and i look in it.  its empty.  but i can connect to remore server just fine
<james1138_> Question for the chat about Lubuntu. Is there a reason LXDE nor Lubuntu PPA are pre-installed? Would there be a issue about adding PPA to the repository?
<wxl> pre-installed? i mean lxde comes with every lubuntu.
<wxl> regarding the lubuntu ppa, no ppa is supported
<tsimonq2> ^
<james1138_> What about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=openbox
<wxl> no ppa is supported
<wxl> !ppa | james1138_
<ubottu> james1138_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wxl> also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPA
<wxl> "PPAs have not undergone the same process of validation as regular ubuntu packages. End users install PPAs at their own risk"
<Pinkamena_D> tried to install lubuntu alternate on a really old gateway solo. The whole installation process went well, but then when booting up I got the loading 'dots' and after that the screen went blank
<Pinkamena_D> I can get to grub and I have tried nomodeset. Anything else I can try?
#lubuntu 2016-02-06
<ww58e2> What command or file is the keyboard panel switcher using to display the active layout in use?
<lyn||> ww58e2: do you mean profile of lxpanel like the --profile option or the config file?
<ww58e2> the lxpanel applet for swithing keyboard layouts
<ww58e2> im curious how it knows what language is in use, if using xorg default config files
<wxl> ww58e2: maybe it would help to explain what you're trying to accomplish
<ww58e2> i would like to have a simple notification when i change keyboard layouts but i failed to find an xorg command to output the layout currently in use
<wxl> oh yeah i believe it's all using the normal xkb stuff
<ww58e2> so i was wondering how you guys do it
<ww58e2> i found some scripts on github mentioning XkbGetState, i think i need to querry xkb group but have no idea how
<wxl> setxkbmap -print -verbose 10 | grep layout
<ww58e2> but this shows the config, for me   layout:     us,bg
<wxl> but you're only using one layout at a time. hm
<wxl> ww58e2: is only one specified with setxkbmap -print | grep xkb_symbols?
<ww58e2> https://dpaste.de/FMsF
<wxl> try xkblayout-state
<wxl> here's the code btw http://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=lxde/lxpanel-plugins.git;a=tree;f=xkb/src;h=93856174c4d464981719015caeeb2de79518cb87;hb=HEAD
<ww58e2> https://github.com/alenichev/xkblayout  this gem?
<wxl> !info xkblayout-state
<ubottu> Package xkblayout-state does not exist in wily
<wxl> aww fooey
<ww58e2> thx, chenking
<wxl> maybe it doesn't exist anymore
<wxl> ww58e2: it uses this https://wiki.freedesktop.org/www/Software/LibXklavier/
<wxl> in short, it queries xkb
<ww58e2> about this xkblayout git, do you have idea how it works
<wxl> i know nothing about that
<wxl> but i can tell you:
<wxl> 1. it's not a gem
<wxl> 2. it's c
<wxl> 3. you'll need to compile it to use it
<wxl> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12072/how-do-i-get-current-keyboard-layout offers lots of options
<ww58e2> how to use libxklavier, is there a querry command
<ww58e2> ah that link might be enough, with xset, thank you very much
<ww58e2> wxl: https://gist.github.com/e4e8a6ef911464c848a2 thanks alot man
<damascene> how to setup the keyboard language on login screen?
<damascene> how to setup the keyboard language on login screen?
#lubuntu 2016-02-07
<newk_> hi, i'm having trouble getting a fully dark theme in lubuntu 14.04.  some parts remain having a white background even tho i changed gtk and qt themes to dark with light text themes
<newk_> anyone can help me with that?
<Riccardo> Hi guys, can you help me please? My printer HP Laserjet P1102 is not recognised by Lubuntu. What can I do?? I have read many guides but I'm lost...
<a-master> hello
<a-master> The next LTS Lubuntu should be released before June?
<redwolf> a-master, we expect that release on 21 April 2016
<a-master> Nice :)
<a-master> So it should be 16.04 ?
<redwolf> yup
<a-master> version
<a-master> good!
<redwolf> :)
<a-master> The current LTS is supported until 2019 and the next one extends the period up to 2020s ?
<redwolf> Lubuntu 16.04 will bu supported for 3 years, until April 2019
<redwolf> *will be :D
<a-master> Aaah okey
<a-master> I saw the chart somewhere on the website saying the same thing. I just wanted to make sure :)
<redwolf> here's the "official" information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS
<redwolf> as you can see, our really true first LTS will be 16.04
<redwolf> 14.04 was LTS only for core purposes (as Ubuntu was) but not the desktop
<a-master> right
<redwolf> :)
<a-master> Oh yes that's the chart I was referring to
<redwolf> well, it's fine.
<redwolf> from 2016 to 2019
<a-master> My parents have been more than happy with 14.04 LTS. They were more than surprised how well their former Windows 7 laptop got useful after reinstall :)
<redwolf> and faster, I guess! :)
<a-master> Yeah a hell lot of faster
<redwolf> good boy! :D
<a-master> The only problem seem to have is to connect phones via Bluetooth in order to transfer pictures
<a-master> Maybe I will check that one day
<redwolf> there's a bluetooth connect utility in the Lubuntu Software Center, related to Gnome, that you could use
<redwolf> or simply install BlueMan. it's a great BT handler
<a-master> ok
<a-master> I don't trust upgrades. I will backup everything important and make a clean install once the 16.40 LTS is out :)
<redwolf> yes, we always recommend backing up your systems before installing a major update
<redwolf> I do a backup myself every week
<a-master> You make snapshots every week?
<redwolf> an incremental backup with grsync
<a-master> Ok
<redwolf> and I store everything in an external disk. just in case! :D
<a-master> Yeah it's always a good idea to backup the most important things to external medias
<redwolf> and to the cloud too
<a-master> sure
<calimero_82> hi guys
<calimero_82> there are many differences between lubu 14.04 and 15.10? thanks
<redwolf> calimero_82, there're several
<redwolf> these are the release notes on 14.04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<redwolf> and these for 15.10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<calimero_82> thanks redwolf
<redwolf> you're welcome, calimero_82 :)
<redwolf> the biggest difference is the language system, and of course the kernel
<calimero_82> if you were to recommend to a new one, which would you recommend? thank you
<calimero_82> i've lubu 15.10
<redwolf> I'm with 15.10 and it's pretty stable
<redwolf> also, having a new kernel means your devices have a better support
<redwolf> and we fixed lots of bugs
<redwolf> of course, 14.04.2 is still being fixed, as long as you install your upgrades
<calimero_82> isn't arrived in 14.04.3
<calimero_82> ?
<redwolf> yes, sorry. that's the latest one
<redwolf> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<calimero_82> in april will be 16.04, You should then update it or wait to see how will be the 16:04?
<calimero_82> i'll install it maybe in may, so i can see if there are bugs in that month, it's a good idea?
<redwolf> yes, it's a good idea :)
<redwolf> better use stable systems. anyway, 16.04 will be an LTS, so it will have a better support
<calimero_82> bye
#lubuntu 2017-01-30
<WW36> Tried to install Lubuntu a couple times. Keeps stating an error that dev/sda could not be installed. Any suggestions?
<xangua> And that happens when?
<budder> hello
<budder> i can't find lubuntu 15.04
<krytarik> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<budder> i mean i can't find the DL link
<krytarik> Well, you shouldn't download it anymore.
<budder> why is that?
<krytarik> Because, like I had the bot tell you, it's EOL for a year now.
<budder> my CPU is affected by a bug and I can't use Kernel 4.x
<LuMint> budder: go for 14.04
<LuMint> like I do
<budder> so i am resorting to an older release
<LuMint> it's supported as opposed to 15.04 which is totally deprecated
<LuMint> budder: what's the cpu?
<budder> LuMint: i believe the LTS enablement stack makes it so taht 14.04 still have the updated kernel
<LuMint> only if you want it to
<budder> LuMint: celeron n2940.
<LuMint> you have a choice, 3.13, 3,16, 4,{4,5 - not sure}
<budder> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109051 in intel_idle "intel_idle.max_cstate=1 required on baytrail to prevent crashes" [Blocking,Needinfo]
<budder> LuMint: wut
<budder> do you mean I can still have 14.04 but retain the 3.x kernel?
<budder> idk what this enablement stack is. i'm very new to linux in general
<LuMint> budder: didn't I told you that?
<LuMint> uname-a: Linux office-desktop 3.13.0-107-generic #154-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 19 19:20:26 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<LuMint> convinced?
<budder> LuMint: wait a second, so it is OPTIONAL to use the newer kernel? can you please link me to some more information on this? and how about going to do this?
<LuMint> yes. google/duck it. install 14.04
<krytarik> budder: Just get the 14.04.1 release, it has the initial kernel still.
<budder> duck it>
<budder> LuMint: duck it?
<LuMint> ducduckgo.com
<budder> krytarik: ok
<budder> thanks both of you
<budder> wait LuMint are you also affected by the same bug?
<LuMint> no I'm affected by a different bug, which is not really a bug but a dropped support for my GPU drivers.
<LuMint> so I can't use anything newer than 3.7 and still have nvidia-173 proprietary drivers
<LuMint> well actually, I can if I used arch or if I somehow ported the patches from aur to enable it.
<LuMint> but that's technicalities.
<LuMint> why bother if 3.13 is still supported
<budder> got it... mostly
<budder> thnx again
<LuMint> 14.04 is supported for at least two more years.
<Vialas_> hello everyone
<Vialas_> hope you are all well
<Vialas_> first time in here... i installed Lubuntu for the first time today ... wohooo
<Vialas_> i already have a question.. if i may
<Vialas_> Q is : how do i update the kernal on my raspberry pi ?
<Vialas_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall raspberrypi-bootloader
<Vialas_> is that the correct command i should use? i would use this on say my normal ubuntu box... unsure about how it works on lubuntu for RasPi
<wxl> Vialas_: are you trying to reinstall your kernel or update it? because that command doesn't update anything. just reinstalls it. it also doesn't refer to the kernel, but the bootloader.
<Vialas_> rofl ok so i have no idea what im doing rofl
<Vialas_> i want to update my kernal
<wxl> so just run updates like normal and it will take care of it
<wxl> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Vialas_> according to a podcast i head there was a security issue with the Raspi Krnal
<Vialas_> oh not apt-get?
<wxl> what security issue?
<wxl> apt is a nicer version of apt-get
<Vialas_> oh i never used apt before hehe
<Vialas_> i am not sure of the specifics - was on a podcast let me check...
<wxl> found it https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3170-2/
<Vialas_> wow
<Vialas_> how you find it so fast :O
<wxl> all the security issues in ubuntu are listed under ubuntu.com/usn
<wxl> anyways if your isp doesn't support ipv6, i wouldn't even worry about it
<Vialas_> oh cool cool
<wxl> still, it's good to fix it
<Vialas_> yea
<Vialas_> and you know what
<wxl> what kernel you have now? uname -a
<Vialas_> i did the dist-upgrade
<Vialas_> i do that quite religiously
<wxl> then yeah, no need to sweat
<wxl> it
<Vialas_> oh haha sweet :)
<wxl> security updates are always the highest priority
<Vialas_> i am running 4.1.19-v7+
<lynorian> yes if you dist-upgrade everyday you probably are much better patched than most companies
<Vialas_> woot woot
<wxl> oh so you're a bit behind
<wxl> you're on xenial?
<Vialas_> ive thought about doing sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade -Y on a crhon job :P
<wxl> cuz THAT issue only affects yakkety
<Vialas_> raspberry pi
<wxl> lsb_release -a
<wxl> what version of lubuntu
<Vialas_> i thought i was on the msot up to date version :(
<Vialas_> ubuntu 16.04
<Vialas_> xenial
<wxl> yep xenial
<wxl> so there's no issues for you anyways :)
<Vialas_> 16.04.1
<Vialas_> woot woot
<Vialas_> why am i behind then :(
<wxl> yeah i'm a little shocked as to why you're behind
<Vialas_> :(
<Vialas_> i just installed it today
<Vialas_> literaly
<wxl> try dpkg -l | grep -E 'linux-image-.*-[0-9]+'
<wxl> that'll list all the kernels you have installed
<wxl> oh bother remove the -.*
<wxl> that'll just show up the extra package which is irrelevant
<wxl> you might still be running the original kernel even though you updated to the new noe
<Vialas_> one sec
<Vialas_> dpkg -l
<Vialas_> is that a L or a pipe?
<LuMint> l
<LuMint> u should install a normal font
<Vialas_> im on a mac :(
<Vialas_> lol
<Vialas_> there is NO normal
<LuMint> Vialas_: besides, there couldn't be TWO pipes in a row
<Vialas_> oh lol
<LuMint> and a pipe preceded by dash will presumably not work
<LuMint> well, it does.
<LuMint> Vialas_: but that dash can potentially cause all kinda weird thigns so you don't use | with - before it :)
<LuMint> wxl: forgive my curiousity, but what does + sign do?
<wxl> LuMint: regex for "one or more" of the previous character
<wxl> could have used * for zero or more but that'd be weird :)
<Vialas_> dpkg -l | grep -E 'linux-image-[0-9]+'
<Vialas_> didnt give any output
<LuMint> that's weird
<LuMint> try dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Vialas_> nothing...
<wxl> um
<LuMint> wxl: thanks, didn't know one can mix it with * ? [] and {}, that is bash stuff
<wxl> try grepping just for just linux
<Vialas_> ?
<LuMint> dpkg -l | grep linux
<LuMint> Vialas_:
<wxl> LuMint: [0-9] is actually NOT bash stuff. that's regex. the fact that the regex is contained within single quotes indicates that bash will not attempt to expand it
<wxl> e.g. `echo '$SHELL'` won't show you your shell
<Vialas_> bingo
<Vialas_> we have output :)
<LuMint> wxl: ty
<wxl> !pastebin | Vialas_
<ubottu> Vialas_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Vialas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23892115/
<Vialas_> hey i have to duck out real quick... do you mind if i come back and continue
<Vialas_> or are you going to leave soon?
<Vialas_> sorry for being anoying :$
<wxl> i'm about out
<Vialas_> ok
<wxl> but still very confused
<Vialas_> im very confused myself :(
<Vialas_> maybey we can continue tomorrow :D
<wxl> k
<LuMint> wouldn't think arm stuff would be so complicated
<wxl> i'm about to ragequit mode anyways (not your fault)
<LuMint> why?
 * wxl smells sarcasm on LuMint's breath
<Vialas_> :(
<Vialas_> dont ragequit
<Vialas_> you seem too nice to rage!!!
<wxl> oh i'm having issues with an image not behaving properly on a virtual machine
<Vialas_> oh golly
<wxl> it's a figure of speech of course Vialas_ :)
<Vialas_> story of my life
<Vialas_> thats good wxl :)
<Vialas_> hehe
<LuMint> yeah, don't, you are by far one of the most helpful and nice people here
<Vialas_> i gave up using debian
<Vialas_> hence why im now using lubuntu
<wxl> well welcome to ubuntu :)
<LuMint> Vialas_: what was wrong with your debian?
<Vialas_> thanks wxl
<LuMint> Vialas_: problems with something proprietary/firmware?
<Vialas_> well it is a pain to install, when i do install it the graphcis drivers dont work
<Vialas_> yes exactaly LuMint
<Vialas_> i use ubuntu and it just works
<LuMint> you should just add the nonfree repo
<Vialas_> i tried LuMint ... didnt seem to work
<Vialas_> i like Lubuntu im just woried about the conical stuff in it :S
<LuMint> weird
<Vialas_> very weird
<LuMint> canonical?
<LuMint> conical?
<Vialas_> yea
<Vialas_> :$
<Vialas_> lol
<wxl> the only stuff canonical owns is the trademarks
<wxl> like "lubuntu"
<wxl> as far as actual code, not really
<Vialas_> fewwwwww
<Vialas_> and no amazon crapware on lubuntu
<Vialas_> or that stupid unity
 * Vialas_ vomits
<Vialas_> sorry everyone... ill clean it up
<wxl> i mean they have their pet projects like um
<wxl> man i can't think of the name of the darn thing now hahaha
<wxl> i keep wanting to say upstream
<wxl> upstart!
<wxl> that's it
<LuMint> Vialas_: what are you going to do with your raspberry?
<Vialas_> hmm ok
<LuMint> wxl: not anymore :(
<Vialas_> well i have heaps of pis
<Vialas_> lol
<wxl> but those are things they push upstream as well, so it's not really proprietary
<Vialas_> i am an adict
<Vialas_> 1 is a VPN server
<wxl> LuMint: yeah yeah
<Vialas_> another is a every day linux box
<LuMint> upstart is almost deprecated by now
<xangua> Lubuntu does use the "indicators"
<LuMint> will probably only be supported until 19'
<Vialas_> another i use as an intranet webserver
<xangua> That's a canonical stuff
<Vialas_> xangua whatis an "indicators"
<LuMint> Vialas_: do you ssh into it?
<Vialas_> yep
<Vialas_> SSH all the way
<LuMint> I see
<Vialas_> love ssh!
<wxl> xangua: if you're referring to some aspect of unity, even that's open sourced
<LuMint> Vialas_: btw you can do that with a vmware VM
<LuMint> and forward X, too
<Vialas_> what u mean LuMint ?
<lynorian> Well you can run lubuntu in lubuntu with virt manager
<xangua> Vialas_: indicators are like notification icons/area but "better"
<wxl> yes but can you run lubuntu in lubuntu in lubuntu?
<Vialas_> xangua right...
<LuMint> Vialas_: i mean you don't need a dedicated linux box to be able to use it from windows.
<wxl> good use of quotes, xangua
<Vialas_> yea LuMint but i like to have a linux box
<LuMint> understood
<Vialas_> mac is propiatary and leeeks tooooo much info
<Vialas_> i like linux
<Vialas_> :D
<LuMint> Vialas_: well block he hell out of it with a firewall on the router
<Vialas_> ok time for dinner
<Vialas_> hope i get to talk to you all soon
<Vialas_> block it?
<Vialas_> how so LuMint ?
<LuMint> yeah, unwanted ips/servers
<Vialas_> mmm true
<Vialas_> oh these servers
<Vialas_> sorry
<Vialas_> they are at my house
<Vialas_> i own them
<Vialas_> so behind my router
<Vialas_> safe :D
<wxl> or better yet set up a freebsd box with pf on it and block everything!
<LuMint> openbsd would be a more secure choice, I guess
<LuMint> since a router doesn't really need anything GUI
<LuMint> or pretty much any user software
<Vialas_> yay... ok lesson learnt dont talk to fast and hit enter.... Drone` will not be happy wiht you
<wxl> XD
<Vialas_> ok got to run
<Vialas_> hope to talk to you all very soon. thanks wxl and LuMint and otehrs :)
<Vialas_> bbl
<wxl> ta
<LuMint> see you
<LuMint> wxl: incidentally, do you happen to know if it's possible to apply a patch from aur so I could use nvidia-173 with a kernel newer than 3.7 (3.13 in fact)?
<LuMint> the arch guys somehow managed to get it working with new kernels
<wxl> LuMint: never tried, but i'm sure it will need some massaging
<wxl> ok that's it
 * wxl kicks the virtual machine to the curb and goes to bed
<LuMint> good night
<dminca> hi guys
<dminca> is the `dbus-launch` command supposed to fork multiple pids of `dbus-daemon` ?
<dminca> because I'm having 914 dbus-daemon pids
<dminca> and I don't want to killall as I'll fuck up systemd
<dminca> what's the best approach in this case? How can I launch a process via `dbus-launch` without making it to fork so many `dbus-daemon` pids
<Gochy> Hi, I need some help with a problem while upgrading from 14.04 LT to 16.04 LTS
<RainMan28> Hi, I am trying to run a command via a Lubuntu LiveUSB and when I do it with sudo it tells me: 'dd: failed to open '/dev/sda': Permission denied'. Any idea what I am doing wrong?
<RainMan28> I am logged in as the lubuntu user
<RainMan28> My command is: sudo xzcat file.img.xz | dd of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<krytarik> RainMan28: Move the 'sudo' after the pipe, to the 'dd' - then it should work.
<RainMan28> oh i see, thank you
<krytarik> Sure.
<RainMan28> that is working, krytarik, thanks!
<krytarik> Welcome.
#lubuntu 2017-01-31
<nitus> hi all. quick question: network connection from android phone, usb tethering. I expected it would just work, as in windows. A bit surprised it doesn't. Solutions?
#lubuntu 2017-02-01
<guardian_> I have been trying to install Lubuntu on my my new acer es1 533 laptop. But the installer crashes in when the process is nearly complete.
<guardian_> I think there is an issue with grub file so I tried to manually install grub which also failed in the first place then I was able to install it. But the OS is not being detected after reinstall
<guardian_> My laptop doesnt have a legacy boot option* . Disabled by MAnufacturer
<guardian_> Any help would be much appreciated
<hateball> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<clarux> hi everybody. I'm going to install Lubuntu on a EE
<clarux> Eeepc900
<clarux> it has 2 ssd disks (4+8 G) and an external sd card (32G)
<clarux> I would like to use LVM to mount the system on a logical 12G partition, and /home on the external disk. Is it possible to do during the installation process?
<hateball> I cant remember if Lubuntu lets you do that through the GUI installer, otherwise you may have to create PV/LV and partition manually first
<malonumas> I try install lubuntu 16.10 lvm not working
<malonumas> 16.04 works fine
<malonumas>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-59-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          550  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,99GHz ** RAM: Physical: 1,9GiB, 83,4% free ** Disk: Total: 144,6GiB, 91,8% free ** VGA: 8086:2a02 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: 14e4:1693 ** Uptime: 1h 41m 18s **
<guardian_> Hi, I posted my pblm earlier too and oone of the user provided me with a link, but while following the instruction in the link my system got stuck.
<guardian_> So my issue is I cant install lubuntu 16.10 on my new acer es1 533 laptop
<guardian_> The installer crashes when the process is nearly complete. WhenI tried to install ubutntu the process was stuck at the installation of grub2 file
<guardian_> Its been 2 days since I am stuck with this issue. Some help would be much appreciated.
<guardian_> *My lap only have UEFI boot support
<guardian_> I searched in lot of forums n found a lot of people had the same issue and they returned the lap.
<guardian_> When I contacted acer support they to told me to install win 10 x64
<guardian_> I tried it and it worked without any issues. But I want lubuntu only
<guardian_> I tried this command : [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD" EFI boot on HDD ; it returned EFI boot on HDD
<guardian_>  "Installed in UEFI mode"
<hateball> guardian_: fwiw, EriC^^ in #ubuntu tends to be good with the UEFI stuff
<hateball> guardian_: and thats DE agnostic, so you could try asking there since it's quite idle here right now
<guardian_> ok, I will try on the other channel then
<Capum321> hello
<Capum321> http://askubuntu.com/a/131022 the first code block 'way to use dbus' doesn't work for lubuntu?
<leszek> Capum321: is that a question or is it a finding ?
<Capum321> both
<Capum321> i am trying to suspend with a keyboard shortcut so i made a script in ~/bin
<Capum321> with it
<Capum321> `No such method 'Suspend'
<Capum321> maybe with systemctl ?
<leszek> Capum321: why not using pm-suspend ?
<AlexPortable> Anyone can help me find out what these packages are for?: lightdm, lightdm-gtk-greeter, lubuntu-artwork, lubuntu-default-settings, lubuntu-icon-theme, lxpanel, lxsession, lxterminal, openbox, pcmanfm, plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo, plymouth-theme-lubuntu-text, ubuntu-mono
<leszek> AlexPortable: apt-cache show <packagename> and you will get a short description for that package
<leszek> or you can use synaptic which should show it aswell
<AlexPortable> E: No package found
<AlexPortable> I'm trying to stripe down some of the things on lubuntu, which things can i safely remove?
<AlexPortable> and how do I enable autologin
<AlexPortable> How is lubuntu core different from debian?
<AlexPortable> and how can i prevent it downloading everything from internet
<wxl> it's based on ubuntu rather than debian
<AlexPortable> oh
<AlexPortable> but ubuntu is based on debian
<wxl> sure is
<wxl> you can turn off networking if you don't want an internet connection
<AlexPortable> i watn an internet connection
<AlexPortable> but not so i will have 54 mb iso and it will download the rest from internet
<wxl> then what is "everything"
<AlexPortable> no idea
<AlexPortable> some debian installer used to do this
<AlexPortable> i think that was netinstall, so you had very small iso and the rest would be from internet
<wxl> well if you plan on installing lubuntu-core, you're pretty much going to end up using the netinstall
<AlexPortable> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<AlexPortable> this is the same?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> if you want to install standard lubuntu, you don't need the internet
<AlexPortable> i want to make some sort of kodi interface
<AlexPortable> since kodibuntu has been abandoned
<AlexPortable> but for that i don't need software like libreoffice, text editor, etc
<wxl> so then use the network
<wxl> OR
<wxl> install stanard lubuntu and get rid of what you don't want
<AlexPortable> the latter is more hard
<AlexPortable> can i use preseed from debian for lubuntu?
<wxl> untested
<wxl> you're welcome to try
<AlexPortable> How can i enable autologin to my account?
<AlexPortable> and start a program at boot
#lubuntu 2017-02-02
<LiftLeft> why won't my start menu app show up?
<wxl> what's a start menu app?
<LiftLeft> https://hastebin.com/surilikike.ini <-- have this at ~/.local/share/applications/Eclipse.desktop
<LiftLeft> *I have
<wxl> LiftLeft: use `desktop-file-validate` to inform why it's an invalid desktop file
<LiftLeft> how do I get a list of Categories?
<LiftLeft> how do I get the list of Categories?
<wxl> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apa.html
<LiftLeft> ok that worked
<lynorian> random gnumeric question how do I make a cell say +1 greataxe for example is there an escape character or something because litterally that is what I would write down on paper
<lynorian> nvm it is starting the cell with a quote
<taiebot> Hi I have tried to install the snap of libreoffice as per https://blog.simos.info/how-to-install-libreoffice-5-3-on-ubuntu-16-04-from-snap/ on lubuntu 16.10 but the theme used with lubuntu is weird. Do i need to install something else like gtk ?
<dminca> what's up everyone
<guardian_> hi, I am having issues with the shutdown and restart functions. The system hangs while I try to shutdown or restart the system
<nc__> hey I'm trying to install lubuntu on a very old laptop dell inspiron 220 but during installation I get an error that says "Error informing the kernal about modifications to partition /dev/sda1 --Device or resource busy. This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda1 until you reboot --so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting" the options "ignore" and "cancel" aren't responding. Please help.
<dminca> nc__ /dev/sda1, isn't that the USB Stick you mounted?
<dminca> I mean, are you mounting the mounted Flash?
<dminca> check with `df -h` which is the correct disk you have to mount
<nc__> k
<dminca> I'm pretty sure flashes start with /dev/sdb#
<nc__> yeah it is
<nc__> sdb
<dminca> go in `fdisk -l` and check out the letter
<TheSchaf> i think its just numbered
<TheSchaf> sda, sdb, sdc, etc
<TheSchaf> so better check :)
<nc__> sdb1
<dminca> yes TheSchaf
<dminca> is right
<nc__> dminca: says the following partitions will be formatted: partition 1 sda as ext4 partition 5 as swap
<nc__> or should I manually do the partitioning?
<dminca> just go full-auto if you don't know what you're doing
<nc__> that's what lead me to the error message
<dminca> if you know, then create the swap partition first, then ext4 for the / (root) then /home (still ext4)
<nc__> there's a /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt in the partitioning table from my previous linux distro
<dminca> you went with the LVM installation?
<dminca> that's a Logical Volume
<nc__> I know that was from when I installed gnewsense.
<dminca> btw, what install are you running: the terminal one, or the GUI one?
<nc__> GUI
<dminca> dayum
<dminca> just delete all partitions
<dminca> Manual
<nc__> k on sda right?
<dminca> and create 3: swap, / and /home
<dminca> I don't know which is your /dev/**
<dminca> sda1 you said, right
<nc__> yeah
<dminca> just follow the steps explained here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning
<nc__> leave partition 1 as primary right?
<dminca> the "/" (root) must be set primary
<nc__> dimnca: I tried I got the same error message
<nc__> I partitioned everything correctly and it gave me the error about the kernal and that /dev/sda1 is busy
<nc__> it shows the next step behind the message but I can't get to it without selecting either "ignore" or "cancel' both don't work.
<nc__> any ideas that'll help me? I've been searching around nothing really relevant to help me out with this error problem.
<nc__> it's working! all I had to do was reboot
<nc__> I'm trying to install lubuntu and it says they can't install grub
<nc__> can someone help?
<nc__> wow this old laptop sucks.
<nc__> I think I'm having hardware problems which is why grub won't install
<krytarik> nc__: Pretty sure that goes on Lubuntu.
<krytarik> It's a common issue currently with it, that is.
<nc__> krytarik: ah well I installed gnewsense with 0 issues but the problem with that is my laptop can't use wifi on that distro
<nc__> are there any other recommendations for low end old laptops?
<krytarik> Xubuntu, of course.
<wxl> wait a minute. grub won't install?
<wxl> which version are you trying to install and what specific output do you get?
<nc__> wxl: the latest version and on a 32bit laptop that's from 2009 or 2010.
<nc__> wxl: fsck. ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in shhort read while trying to open /dev/sda2
<nc__> and it said something about it not being able to install grub to selected destination try another location to install grub
<nc__> and when I tried it just didn't respond
<nc__> so I rebooted and now I have lubuntu without grub and can't boot into it.
<wxl> maybe your drive has failed
<wxl> that could certainly cause problems
<wxl> you can just try to install grub. should be trivial if the drive is fine
<nc__> wxl: how do I install grub with the terminal?
<wxl> nc__: these are the basic instructions https://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows#88432
<nc__> wxl: k thanks I'll check it out
<wxl> tl;dr use a live cd to boot. open a terminal. mount your hard drive. bind necessary directories. chroot. install grub. reboot.
<wxl> though that error you showed before REALLY makes me think you're having some sort of hard drive failure, nc__
<nc__> wxl: it might be it's a very old laptop
<nc__> I've been wanting to replace the HDD with a SSD but I haven't found any SSD that supports an inspiron 2200 dell
<nc__> wxl: it says mount: /dev/sda2 is write-protected, mounting read only wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2, missing codepage or helper program or other error
<wxl> nc__: yeah. totally bad sign. :)
<nc__> wxl: also results for dmesg | tail: http://dpaste.com/2BCDY2X
<wxl> nc__: looks pretty grim.
<nc__> meh... my luck with tech really sucks ._.
<nc__> alright well thanks for trying to help anyway..
<wxl> yeah sorry man
<Thedarkb> My install is hanging
<wxl> Thedarkb: specifics are required to provide any help
<Thedarkb> I know, I was getting to that :)
<Thedarkb> It's on the "Copying files" screen in the wizard
<Thedarkb> it's stuck on Glib.source_remove(self.rows_changed_id)
<Thedarkb> What can I do?
<Thedarkb> Anyone???
<tsimonq2> !patience | Thedarkb
<ubottu> Thedarkb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wxl> how do you know it's not just working, Thedarkb?
<Thedarkb> Because it's been at this for forty minutes?
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the image and check the disk at the grub boot menu?
<Thedarkb> no.
<wxl> i'd start with that
<Thedarkb> I did use a known to be iffy burner.
<wxl> well that's totally encouraging </sarcasm>
<Thedarkb> wxl, restarted, worked
<Thedarkb> better go
#lubuntu 2017-02-03
<waylen> hi- looking for help with touchpad on new lubuntu installation
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<waylen> My touchpad isnt recognised at all.  How do I troubleshoot?
<lynorian> can you open a terminal control alt t will open it by default and run ` synclient -l`
<waylen> output: Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<lynorian> yes it really is not getting a driver loaded
<lynorian> what version of lubuntu are you useing?
<waylen> just upgraded, 16.10 I think it is
<lynorian> waylen it worked in 16.04
<waylen> no, I had .04 and it didn't work there at first either.  After a ton of searching I found a fix.  Had to reinstall and now I can't find the fix anymore  :-(
<lynorian> waylen, ouch
<waylen> I know right?
<waylen> as best I can tell, this has something to do with my driver being "blacklisted".  Does that make sense to anyone?
<lynorian> waylen, that sounds like something you would do manually
<waylen> under software & updates I found one unknown device under additional drivers. I checked the option that isn't "do not use" and applied.  I'm going to reboot to see i that does anything for me
<user__> hi there. I'm using my keyboard to control my mouse . I use the number 5 key to "click". Is there a button for right click? anybody know?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> user__: menu key?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.stack.imgur.com/YfgaL.jpg
<user__> JohnDoe_71Rus: I tested it and it does't perform a right click, but it actually brings up the menu to where the cursor (line cursor in editor) is positioned. I'm using sublime text and like when i have my cursor over a variable i can now press the meny key and it will bring up the menu as if i right clicked the variable. So not a 100% right click but very useful when i'm programming. Thanks for that.
<Stuff> Hi
<Stuff> I don't know if I should download Lubuntu 16.10 or 16.04.1 LTS? Is the LTS one still active?
<hateball> Yes, thats the whole point of an LTS
<Stuff> Is there a lot of differences from the new one and the LTS one?
<leszek> no
<Stuff> OK thanks
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> how to disable permanently touchpad ?
<leszek> Lavinho: creat an autostart entry for the command synclient TouchpadOff=1
<dukisa> hey guys, should i update to 16.10 since i have 512 mb ram and pentium 4 processor? will it work better than 15.04 or will it make it worse?
<faLUCE> hello. I need to set render setting in GLX options, which utility can I use on lubuntu 16.04 ?
<leszek> faLUCE: not sure exactly what you mean. What do you want to do exactly ?
<faLUCE> leszek:  On 16.04  the screen flickers often (and stop flickering when I change the current window) with this error:    [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
<faLUCE> someone suggested me to change that setting
<leszek> what setting and where ?
<faLUCE> leszek: [16:36] <BluesKaj> faLUCE, try your highest render setting in GLX options,3.1 for example
<leszek> faLUCE: this sounds like an option in KDE Plasma but you are asking this question in the Lubuntu channel
<faLUCE> leszek: anyway, I have this issue with flickering, and I don't know how to fix it
<leszek> which intel generation is that ? which chip exactly ?
<faLUCE> leszek: how can I obtain this info? lspci?
<leszek> yeah lspci if you don't have inxi installed
<leszek> lspci | grep -i vga I would suggest
<faLUCE> leszek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23918814/
<leszek> you could actually try removing the free intel driver and see if with modesetting (gallium drm) it works better
<leszek> just remove xserver-xorg-video-intel and reboot and see if it works better
<faLUCE> leszek: I was using the proprietary driver
<leszek> faLUCE: for intel ? There does not exists such a thing
<faLUCE> leszek: in fact the strange thing is that the "additional driver" gui shows me "using processor microcode firmware for intel CPUs from intel-microcode (proprietary)"
<faLUCE> I unselected it and selected "do not use the device"
<leszek> thast has nothing to do with the graphics driver though
<faLUCE> leszek: I see.
<faLUCE> but what if I remove the intel driver? could I mess things?
<leszek> thats like telling me its 14°C when I ask for the time
<faLUCE>  leszek, I did not think that. I thought it comprised the video stuff too
<leszek> faLUCE: it could mess things up indeed. But if you know how to chroot from a live system to reinstall the driver nothing really hard that can break
<leszek> or how to boot in failsafe mode
<faLUCE> leszek: I can' mess up things, now
<faLUCE> leszek: thanks anyway for your help
<leszek> no probs. Btw. there are other options to try out aswell. They require you to create config files. You can mess up there too but in fact if you change anything you can mess up :) But it might fix the issue
<leszek> faLUCE: like trying this config in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf (needs root rights to create this file) with contents: https://paste.kde.org/pwiekdpj7
<faLUCE> leszek: there's not  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ dir
<leszek> faLUCE: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<faLUCE> leszek: let's try. What if, after reboot I can't see anything?  Do I have to enter into console mode and remove the file?
<leszek> yeah failsafe mode bootup and removing the file should help then
<faLUCE> ok, let's try and reboot
<faLUCE> leszek: I booted normally. I don't know if It's using your config
<leszek> glxinfo | head -n 50 should show something useful maybe. just use a pastebin service to post the output of that command
<faLUCE> glxinfo | head -n 50  | pastebini
<faLUCE> sorry:
<faLUCE> leszek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23918944/
<faLUCE> leszek: now I have to wait and cross fingers. I'll keep you informed
<leszek> I hope that it is working fine :)
<faLUCE> leszek: let's hope so, it was a weird bug
<faLUCE> leszek: it can happen after hours after boot. I'll keep you informed, anyway, it's a really weird bug
<leszek> the intel drivers are really bad for newer cards thats why even ubuntu decided to ditch them in newer versions and just use the generic gallium modesettings driver
 * genii slaps i915 around
<faLUCE> leszek: so it can happen to windows drivers too?
<faLUCE> I think they are lazy for linux support
<faLUCE> :-)
<leszek> faLUCE: I am not sure if they use the same codebase for windows driver aswell
<leszek> in general intel is a bit lazy version 2.9 of their driver now exists as "beta" version for more than a year without actually finally releasing 3.0
<leszek> so distros basically need to git pull the changes to the 2.9 version which is a pain in the ass
<taiebot> Hi i want to set up midori at my default browser unfortunately all the mime type are still set for firefox how to change this. i tried changing it in "Default applications for LXsession" without success
<taiebot> ok look like i got something .config/mimeapps.list
<taiebot> need to login logout to see if it works bye :-)
<taiebot> shit did not work
<taiebot> if any one go any idea that would be great apart from deleting firefox..
<Tiberium> Hi everyone, can I upgrade from Lubuntu 16.04 to Lubuntu 16.10 ?
<Tiberium> Without reinstalling it
<wxl> sure can Tiberium
<Tiberium> wxl, how?
<Tiberium> do-release-upgrade shows that I'm running latest version
<wxl> Tiberium: ah you need to toggle the switch that says you're on LTS
<Tiberium> ah, ok
<wxl> i think it's in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<wxl> Prompt=normal
<Tiberium> yeah
<Tiberium> found it myself googling, thank you!
<wxl> then you can do do-release-upgrade
<wxl> or just run update-manager
<Tiberium> wxl, thanks!
<Tiberium> just 1.8 gigabytes :)
<Tiberium> (but it will be fast to me because I use mirror servers and I get 9mb/sec on them)
<wxl> nice
<nc__> hey I'm trying to install grub via boot-repair and I can't install boot-repair the repoes aren't being accepted
<nc__> from ubuntu
<nc__> error: could not resolve "archive.ubuntu.com"
<wxl> sounds like a networking issue
<wxl> i can ping it just fine
<wxl> similarly, their webservice is up and running
<nc__> odd it says I have internet connection though
<wxl> might be a DNS issue then
<wxl> you can always edit /etc/hosts and point it at 91.189.88.162
<nc__> wxl: for both localhost and lubuntu?
<nc__> change out the default IPs for that one?>
<nc__> ?*
<wxl> nonono
<wxl> leave the 127. lines and everything else
<wxl> add a new line that's:
<wxl> 91.189.88.162 archive.ubuntu.com
<wxl> then any time you call on archive.ubuntu.com, without using DNS or questioning it, it will reach out to 91.etc
<nc__> oh ok cool
<nc__> now it's working
<nc__> thanks
<nc__> "network service discovery disabled. Your current network has a .local domain, which is not recommended and incompatible with the Avahi network service discovery. The service has been disabled."
<nc__> anyway I can fix that or is that something not to worry about right now?
<wxl> don't worry about it
<nc__> k
<wxl> avahi makes it so that computers in your network can be referred to as hostname.local and it will automagically resolve the IP
<nc__> ah ok
<wxl> very useful if you have other computers in the network that you need to communicate with
<wxl> we disabled it at work because it tends to be very chatty, network-wise, but man, do i miss it.
<taiebot> no one for my problem?
<taiebot> Oups solved my problem did not realised that pidgin was set to open with firefox as default browser by changing it to default midori works.
<taiebot> From my afternoon test midori should be considered as an alternative browser. Firefox has really become slow on my PC with latest releases. Midori uses 311Mb ram with 6 tabs open with one tab open firefox uses as much. Midori uses as well far less CPU from my old aging graphic card.
<nc__> fixed it
<nc__> yay
#lubuntu 2017-02-04
<mices> is there a cups issue with 16.10 cause ever since i installed this os i can't print
<mices> i have my printer's ip set but can't reach it
<boyong> install lubuntu from kylin
<boyong> how do i install lubuntu from kylin, do i need to erase the hard drive and install from beginning? thank you
<boyong> exit
<LeGentooLinux> Hello my frends ! :)
<LeGentooLinux> Byebye !
<shalok> How do I change the touchpad swipe scroll direction?
<tonberry-king> Kinda confused by two lubuntu websites ?
<tonberry-king> Is it .net or .me ?
<krytarik> tonberry-king: .me - LP bug #1608306.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1608306 in Lubuntu Artwork "Confusing for users with many websites" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608306
<tonberry-king> if i dl iso's from .net i am fine right ?
<krytarik> Not necessarily, no.
<krytarik> Depends on how outdated the links are, that is.
<tonberry-king> Ok
<tonberry-king> krytarik: Thanks for the help, is their a way to verify a installed version to check integrity ?
<krytarik> Well, the site usually links to the official images - it's just not always up to date.
<tonberry-king> yeah i am up too date so... thanks
<tonberry-king> got kinda worried their for a second
<tonberry-king> Thanks for clearing that up ubottu & krytarik
<krytarik> ubottu is a bot.
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<krytarik> And welcome, of course.
<shalok> When logging in I can select 'lxsession' or 'lubuntu'... What's the difference?
<wxl> lxsession is a more general lxde session
<shalok> wxl: Can you elaborate?
<wxl> it lacks all the customizations of lubuntu
<shalok> so lxsession is similar to what I would get running lxde on debian or fedora?
<wxl> kinda sorta
<shalok> Is there anything important added to lubuntu, or is it just branding (graphics etc)?
<wxl> to be honest, i haven't much tried to use that session. i'm not sure that all the features are well integrated
<Cesarion76> Hello just installed lubuntu on a eepc with 4 gb of space. I removed cups so I have a little more space. What else is recommended to uninstall?
<razer_> hello everybody, short question: I've installed KDE applications in Lubuntu and the menu entries are not working. I've figured out the -caption %c is the problem
<razer_> Problem is that I have multiple users, so manually removing all captions for all users is cumbersome
<razer_> is there a fix for lubuntu 14.04?
<razer_> can i remove it from the default files?
#lubuntu 2017-02-05
<Naked_Emperor> good day
<aspca> Hey guys, trying to put lubuntu on an old Asus 701 I found in my garage. Built a bootable ISO with universal usb installer, inserted usb into 701, booted, hit F2, set priority to removable media, and saved and exited, but it boots into the stock eeeBuntu. Any suggestions?
<lynorian> aspca, have you ever booted off a usb on it before?
<lynorian> this is a netbook with no cd drive?
<aspca> yep
<aspca> have not on this machine
<lynorian> this is an old netbook right
<lynorian> aspca which version of lubuntu
<aspca> yep
<aspca> asus 701
<lynorian> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<lynorian> check that the image did not do something stupid during download
<lynorian> something stupid may have happend to the download
<aspca> Do you have the MD5 checksum for lubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386
<aspca> Nvm, it matches
<aspca> Assuming it's meant to be the last string on this page: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.10/release/MD5SUMS
<aspca> USB mounts
<aspca> You know what
<aspca> I hit the BIOS
<aspca> Not the boot options
<lynorian> ah maybe reboot and try that
<aspca> And then was able to select the correct one
<aspca> Got the lubuntu welcome screen; hitting Install Lubuntu
<lynorian> I do not think that has much space on it though
<aspca> What, the 701?
<aspca> It's got 4GB ssd
<lynorian> yes
<lynorian> that is not much now
<aspca> Yeah, it's just gonna be a word processor and secure email system
<lynorian> aspca, you may need to be careful removing old kernels
<lynorian> yeah that takes up almost no space
<aspca> Well, the die is cast now
<aspca> Haha
<aspca> USB is flashing but menu is not selectable or anything]
<lynorian> I was going to suggest you could use the sdcard maybe and move /home there if you need more storage
<aspca> Just changed to gray screen with terminal line
<lynorian> as I can get those for around 10 dollars now
<aspca> Rebooting with Lubuntu welcome screen now
<lynorian> aspca, how much ram do you have ?
<aspca> Yeah, I may wind up just getting a fat SD card eventually
<aspca> But this is more an experiment
<lynorian> I might suggest using alternate as it says it only goes up to 512 MB ram
<aspca> I already have an editing desktop, a writing laptop, and a MacBook pro with a cracked screen, so this one is more an aberration
<aspca> A novelty
<aspca> Is there a better version of Linux that you suggest installing?
<lynorian> aspca, no the alternate installer for lower ram
<aspca> Which is that? I'm unfamiliar
<aspca> The unsupported 386 one (may be mistaken on that number)
<aspca> Install seems to be going fine
<lynorian> oh ok
<aspca> But if there's an even lighter-weight version of Linux you recommend I'm all ears
<aspca> Tried to do puppy Linux but I got overwhelmed by the directories of versions (DOZENS!) and my friend just linked me a clean Lubuntu ISO torrent link w checksum
<aspca> So I opted for the stress-free version
<aspca> Well, one hinky thing is that it seems to think my display is larger than it is
<aspca> So it's broadcasting off the screen
<aspca> I have about 75% horizontal real estate
<lynorian> aspca, you mean it does not show the panel on the install?
<aspca> No the panel is there
<aspca> But about 25% of it is off the screen
<aspca> Am able to navigate using the keyboard/guesses, though
<lynorian> aspca, install is done?
<lynorian> aspca, try pressing alt f2 and run lxrandr
<aspca> I right-clicked the menu bar and "Move" so I can drag it around
<aspca> Problem not resolved, but worked around
<lynorian> that will launch a window to change screen resolution
<aspca> Oh, cool
<aspca> It's installing now, so I don't wanna interrupt its processes, but I'll do that at the next step
<aspca> Alt F2 did not work
<aspca> It's ok tho
<aspca> Do I want to encrypt the new Lubuntu installation for security?
<lynorian> oh during the install
<aspca> (And also erase disk and install Lubuntu?)
<lynorian> yeah if you have all the old data off it
<aspca> I can't retrieve much old data off it because I don't have any passwords
<aspca> All I could see on there was on the desktop
<aspca> But I may as well take one more check
<aspca> While we're at it, though, there's no lighter-weight version of Linux you'd recommend instead of lubuntu that's like, instant-on, no frills, but still has an easy to use GUI?
<aspca> And can run Write! (www.wri.tt)
<lynorian> aspca, not really
<aspca> OK, cool
<aspca> I thought puppy Linux might be some crazy, instant-boot, no addon, lightning fast thing I was passing up or something
<aspca> Given that I have 4GBSSD/512Ram/Celeron to work with I wanted to optimize as much as possible
<aspca> Lmao
<aspca> Well, thanks for the help... Ta ta!
<thoughtacademy> Me again
<thoughtacademy> So I'm at the install screen of Lubuntu, selecting installation type, but the actual "Install Now" button is greyed out
<wxl> thoughtacademy: are you on battery power and/or without internet?
<thoughtacademy> ...Yep. :)
<thoughtacademy> Plugged in, installing now. :D
<flyback> how do you setup and select raid 1 during install
<flyback> it almost looked like it was trying to, since it partitioned both drives identical but I couldn't tell
<lynorian> flyback that is something I am not sure of are you wanting to use mdraid
<flyback> I was just going to use the intel bios/soft/fake/blah-blah raid but when I tried to play with that in linux I ran into weird issues
<flyback> in systemrescuecd
<flyback> I guess I could try again and see how it goes
<lynorian> flyback I have no expierence with intel bios raid
<lynorian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid reccomends md raid but if you for some reason wanted zfs on lubuntu I would use that
<lynorian> ouch that is really old
<flyback> hmm
<flyback> I bet if I boot ubuntu server and setup the raid in there then reboot back
<flyback> since the installer in lubuntu seems to be missing any sort of raid option
<flyback> zfs is *NOT* recommended with ecc memmory
<flyback> without
<flyback> or can you setup the raid after install?
<lynorian> I think you can use the ubuntu server install then install lubuntu-desktop
<lynorian> or use the lubuntu alternate installer
<flyback> yeah I think this is the easier
<flyback> I been playing with linux since 97 or so but the mind isn't what it used to be
<flyback> im in shock I made it to 43 coming in march
<flyback> didn't think I would make 40
<lynorian> I think 16.10 desktop iso has issues with lvm for some reason
<flyback> don't think I am going to mess with lvm
<flyback> I thought about going with 16.10 cause of the eventual move to a new wm
<flyback> called qt-something
<flyback> but then I realized I can just apt-get upgrade it when it's finally ready
<lynorian> yes
<flyback> i SPENT THE LAST 2 weeks rebuilding two vostro 200's with later model core2duo's, more ram and more disk and video cards that offload youtube
<flyback> and doing burn in test
<flyback> wish I could have used core2quads but not these 2 boards
<lynorian> flyback I get good enough youtube on intel gma 4500 for 1080p
<flyback> yeah I have a radeon 4650 in there and I put a 2xxx series in my pvr pc
<flyback> I didn't realize I wasn't useing accel
<lynorian> but only just
<flyback> the new 2 core2dup's also have sse4
<flyback> which will help
<flyback> I stole the e7500 from a optiplex 760 that I have not finished repairing the psu yet, besides the fact that box can take a quad anyways
<flyback> has vt and sse4
<flyback> for the pvr I put in a e7400 no vt but not neededd
<flyback> sse4 and better than the old e4600
<flyback> I got another e7500 to use in one of the optiplex 755's once I scrap this optiplex 360 which I am doing soon cause
<flyback> a) vista support ends in 2 months
<flyback> b) 4gb max
<flyback> c) capacitors on this model known to go bad and 4gb limit is not worth trying to solder replace 14 caps
<flyback> ok buring this server iso to do the raid setup
<flyback> before someone chimes in about windows
<flyback> a) hushmail web login didn't work with linux
<flyback> b) sdr#
<Mayan> Xenial Xerus vs Yakkety Yak - which are the differences?
<Mayan> (I'm brasilliam and not speak english...)
<Mayan> someone alive?!
<Mayan> there is something wrong here...
<flyback> I only know english :/
<krytarik> !lts | Mayan
<ubottu> Mayan: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<thewolfstar> Can anyone tell me their experience with Lubuntu 16.10?
<Mayan> 16.04 LTS vs 16.10, which are the diferences?
<Mayan> Lubuntu?
<flyback> LTS is more stable long term support
<flyback> might not have the latest stuff
<flyback> but will have security patches, bug fixes for 5 yrs
<xangua> Technically 3 years with related lxde packages, but kernel and bug fixes in general 5 years
<HoNgOuRu> Hi, I need to configure the sound menu icon at the taskbar so I can run pavucontrol when clicking in "sound settings..."
<HoNgOuRu> is there an xml or something ?
<Mayan> time out :(
<xangua> HoNgOuRu: you mean the sound indicator?
<HoNgOuRu> xangua, yes, the little speaker icon...
<HoNgOuRu> when clicked it displays a menu, where the option "sound settings..." appear
<HoNgOuRu> because it is not opening anything when I click over "Sound Setings..."
<xangua> HoNgOuRu: yeah that always confuses me, in unity it shows the gnome sound menu but in Xfce pavucontrol(?)
<HoNgOuRu> its lxde I believe...
<HoNgOuRu> 16.10
<HoNgOuRu> I want to run pavucontrol
<HoNgOuRu> or anything that let me choose between headphones or speakers... I think I will have to make a script....
<HoNgOuRu> because I found no solution to this
<xangua> I know, I'm saying you need some specific package... But the regular systray sound icon does what you want HoNgOuRu
<HoNgOuRu> xangua, It doesn't do anything... how can I debug it ?
<HoNgOuRu> maybe I'm missing a package
<xangua> As I say, the systray icon, not indicator, does what you want
<HoNgOuRu> let me see
<HoNgOuRu> I added the volume control
<HoNgOuRu> it has no settings option
<xangua> Right click
<HoNgOuRu> I did
<HoNgOuRu> xangua, you are right
<HoNgOuRu> it says "volume control configuration..."
<HoNgOuRu> and then it opens pavucontrol
<xangua> It should show alsa control or, if you installed pulseaudio and pavucontrol, pavucontrol
<HoNgOuRu> thanks
#lubuntu 2018-01-29
<n-iCe> hi
<LucidDreamer> test
<LucidDreamer> Sorry, didn't mean to send that.. using weechat for the first time and it's pretty confusing for me haha
<leszek> weechat is cool
<LucidDreamer> I know, it's by far the best IRC client I've used so far
<zleap> LucidDreamer: no problem
<zleap> yeah weechat is nice,  advange being cli too is that if you're gui does go wrong,  you have a way to ask for help
<Radagast_> Hello everyone, I'm pretty new to Linux and Lubuntu and need a little help.  I have yakkety on a laptop I have ignored for a while and I'm having trouble updating.  Yakkety no longer has updates to go forward.  Do I need to add a repository or PPA and if so how do I do that?  Should I change something in my sources.list ?  I would love to not have to start over with another CD( this laptop will only boot from CD ). Thanks in advanc
<wxl> !EoL | Radagast_
<ubottu> Radagast_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Radagast_> I have some reading to do now. thanks
#lubuntu 2018-01-30
<VONELL> Does anyone know where i can download a free users manual for LUBUNTU 17.10 at?
<tsimonq2> VONELL: We have one in progress but otherwise there's no other manual, no, sorry.
<VONELL> do you know how i can get to the wifi setting in lubuntu 17.10?
<tsimonq2> There should be an icon in the panel. Click on it.
<VONELL> what does the icon look like
<tsimonq2> A network icon.
<VONELL> thank you so much
<krabador> tsimonq2, and when you end the work of the manual, what will be the price?
<tsimonq2> The price will be $0.
<tsimonq2> (yes I know they're no longer here, but for the record...)
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Can I also pay €0 then? :P
<tsimonq2> krytarik: No, you must pay €0.000001 :P
<krytarik> Oh noooees! :(
<tsimonq2> And ONLY YOU, everyone else pays €0 :P
<krytarik> Yes, I figured.. :(
#lubuntu 2018-01-31
<n-iCe> hi
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Yes
<rjCousineau> I'm finding dependencies on Lubuntu 17.04 are broken or wrong version against package repository, and I can't repair and can't builld (even with ignore)
<wxl> specifics are usually helpful
<rjCousineau> Trying to install webscreensaver which requires gtk3 and feeds back and error on dependancies saying it needs another dependency.  When I got to install the dependancy it requires me to repair it but when you repair it it says there is a version conflict
<rjCousineau> *feeds back an error
<rjCousineau> libpng12-dev is one example of the problem
<rjCousineau> candidate version from package lbpng12-dev has no candidate
<wxl> !info webscreensaver
<ubottu> Package webscreensaver does not exist in artful
<rjCousineau> but thats the package I need for webkit to be installed for webscreensaver
<wxl> oh wait, you said 17.04. you're on zesty
<rjCousineau> yes
<wxl> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<wxl> ^^^ note it's not supported
<rjCousineau> not too long ago
<wxl> !info webscreensaver zesty
<ubottu> Package webscreensaver does not exist in zesty
<wxl> ^^^ and also note webscreensaver isn't in the repos
<wxl> so where did you get it?
<rjCousineau> webscreensaver is a git repository
<rjCousineau> it uses Python
<rjCousineau> python calls for gtk3
<rjCousineau> gtk3 dependancies call for libpng12-dev
<wxl> where are you installing python and gtk3 from?
<rjCousineau> but libpng12-dev requires a repair because of version issues
<wxl> also i'm pretty sure python itself does not require gtk3
<rjCousineau> default
<wxl> so how are you installing this?
<rjCousineau> webscreensaver requires gtk3
<rjCousineau> apt-get
<wxl> maybe a link to webscreensaver's installation instructions might be useful
<rjCousineau> https://github.com/lmartinking/webscreensaver
<wxl> i will say the short answer is that you're asking for support with an unsupported version on a piece of software that is also unsupported. in general, you'd probably get better help via the people thta created the software
<rjCousineau> wxl: it seems I don't have a paddle
<rjCousineau> I was just trying to get over this repair conflict issue
<wxl> yeesh they don't even provide actual instructions
<rjCousineau> yea
<wxl> so tell me all of the commands you typed to resolve these dependencies
<krytarik> I'll note that the Zesty repos have been moved away already too.
<rjCousineau> apt-get --fix-missing [library]
<rjCousineau> apt-get download
<wxl> so to install python you used that?
<rjCousineau> apt-get build -dep
<rjCousineau> apt-get install
<rjCousineau> apt-get -f install
<rjCousineau> to install python i used apt-get install python
<rjCousineau> python is installed correctly
<rjCousineau> 2.7 is current version
<wxl> ok
<wxl> what about the 3 other dependencies?
<rjCousineau> The gtk3 gives a not found
<rjCousineau> gi.require_version('Gtk', '3.0') not found
<wxl> !info libgtk-3-0 zesty
<ubottu> libgtk-3-0 (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22.11-0ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 2614 kB, installed size 10110 kB
<wxl> although if your'e compiling you probably want:
<wxl> !info libgtk3-dev
<ubottu> Package libgtk3-dev does not exist in artful
<wxl> oopsie
<wxl> !info libgtk3-dev zesty
<ubottu> Package libgtk3-dev does not exist in zesty
<wxl> oh heh
<wxl> !info libgtk-3-dev zesty
<ubottu> libgtk-3-dev (source: gtk+3.0): development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22.11-0ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 873 kB, installed size 10875 kB
<rjCousineau> running it against itself gives a version conflict. 1 sec
<wxl> but it does seem according to krytarik, that the repos are gone
<wxl> so ymmv
<wxl> again, unsupported release
<wxl> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<wxl> see no zesty there
<wxl> so you're probably not going to be able to do much
<rjCousineau> when installed it returns 3.22.25-ubuntu.1
<rjCousineau> ok
<rjCousineau> ty
<wxl> it is in old releases http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<rjCousineau> ok thanks.  I will try to upgrade to supported version
#lubuntu 2018-02-01
<rk61197> hi every body i need some help for you
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rk61197> ok i am beginner in linux os and i want to develop a web site so how can i prepare my os for  web development
<tsimonq2> Nothing, really.
<rk61197> hello everybady can i go to web devlopment in lubuntu 17.10(i386)
<leszek> rk61197: I am not sure if I understood you correctly. You want to do web development on lubuntu?
<rk61197> yes
<leszek> rk61197: of course you can do web development on lubuntu. Should be no problem
<zleap> I think bluefish is one of web editors
<zleap> so it has buttons for various html tas
<zleap> tags
<zleap> you can also set up an apache or ngnix (i think) instance and test the websie if you point the browser to localhost
<rk61197> i have some problem on my localhost
<zleap> ok
<zleap> well localhost is just 127.0.0.1
<rk61197> ok
<zleap> but for testng html/css you can just open say /home/user/website and open index.html
<zleap> i think you probabl;y need a web server if you're serving php, scripting etc
<zleap> not exactly sure
<rk61197> after inataling mysql i have open wp_config.php on folowing a word press tutorial
<zleap> ok
<rk61197> after enter all data giving me some error
<zleap> what error do you get
<zleap> i probably can't help but if you copy / paste to somewhere like pastebin or gist.github.com then post the link someone maybe able to help
<rk61197> error writing, permition denide
<zleap> hmm
<rk61197> ok
<zleap> so you don't have permission to write to a directory
<rk61197> i will try
<zleap> i know with setting up a webserver i need to add myself to the www-data group
<zleap> then do some other things so i can write to /var/www/ etc as my user name
<leszek> if you add your user to www-data group your user should have write permissions for /var/www
<zleap> it is nopt as simple as that,  i need to dig out the instructions
<zleap> but yeah
<zleap> what are you setting up
<zleap> wordpress
<leszek> rk61197: I am just asking myself why you don't use a docker image and dockerhub if you just want to do web development and not deal with setting up apache2 or nginx and so on
<zleap> i agree there
<zleap> i am guessing docker image will be all set up
<zleap> https://superuser.com/questions/646062/granting-write-permissions-to-www-data-group
<zleap> if you consider the faff you need to go through to add your user to www-data then everything else, it is easier plus you are not opening your computer to potential security issues
<rk61197> [ Error writing /var/www/html/wp-config.php: Permission denied
<rk61197> THIS ERROR I GET
<zleap> so yeah sounds like a permissions errror
<zleap> type groups are you in www-data (or similar depending on your distro)
<leszek> rk61197: where do you get this error message? Trying to open the wordpress page in the browser maybe?
<zleap> but if you want a wordpress site  just go to wordpress.com and it is free or you pay for extra features
<rk61197> I AM A BIGENER IN LINUX  SO CAN U GUIDE ME STEP BY STEP
<zleap> er ok
<zleap> 1 no need to shout (caps)
<rk61197> 1 no need to shout (caps) I DONT MEAN IT
<zleap> ok right,  if you want to set up wordpress why not go for the free account on wordpress.com
<rk61197> OK
<zleap> the issue i have with online instructions is finding the exact combination of OS and version
<zleap> as things change and trying to follo instructions that are not exactly right for what you have causes issues
<zleap> i generally try and write generic insructions and point people elsewhere
<zleap> so if i point to the mysql docs you get the latest documentation for mysql
<zleap> rk61197: i need  to go shortly but i would read upon what  you wantto do, and ask here,  but as you're dealing with wordpress see if there is an irc channel for it, there is for mysql and almost certainly for apache ngnix etc
<zleap> good luck,
<zleap> :)
<zleap> back (well sort of)
<xaeB5> is it possible to not display the application name in the window list section of the lubuntu panel? in lxqt you can set it to be icon only, rather than name and icon
<redwolf> yes, xaeB5. look at this picture: https://forum.lxde.org/download/file.php?id=358&sid=a16c88988ad40eb542f29570c0287a53
<redwolf> if you right-click on the panel and choose settings, look for "Task Bar (Window List)", click edit and activate "Icons only"
<xaeB5> thanks redwolf!
<redwolf> but I'm not sure you can "pin" apps in the panel with that plugin. if you want to that there's another plugin, "icon-taskbar" or something like that. and it's not official
<xaeB5> this works for me
<redwolf> ok :)
<xaeB5> looking forward to lxqt edition of lubuntu
<redwolf> oh, I think you're going to love it :)
<xaeB5> :)
#lubuntu 2018-02-02
<rakhanreturns> Hello all! I have a question - I am attempting to create a custom Live USB of Lubuntu 16.04.3 LTS with persistent storage for additional packages like clamav. Unfortunately, when I attempt to install the software, Software Center and Synaptic both report that they couldn't download the packages, and apt-get throws an error relating to cryptsetup. Does anyone know what to do about this?
<wxl> couldn't download which packages?
<wxl> you might want to use apt proper to give you a sense as to what's happening
<rakhanreturns> Specifically the clamav package and its dependencies and clamdscan
<wxl> probably some sort of temporary connectivity/networking issue or a mirror problem of smoe kind
<wxl> !info clamav xenial
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.3+addedllvm-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 100 kB, installed size 738 kB
<wxl> !info clamdscan xenial
<ubottu> clamdscan (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - scanner client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.3+addedllvm-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 73 kB, installed size 451 kB
<wxl> seems those are both happily in the right place and in main, no less
<jk^> https://goo.gl/images/sJ3f2J i installed lubuntu, but i checked just first checkbox. How to install the things listed in secondo checkbox later, when the operating system is completely installed?
<rakhanreturns> Weird... I did apt-get update first. I guess it's a networking issue then.
<wxl> jk^: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jk^> how to do that using gui?
<wxl> oh sorry
<wxl> we actually have our own lubuntu-restricted-extras
<jk^> ok but how to install that "LATER" if i have not installed them during installation?
<wxl> you can use gnome-software to install it
<wxl> you install the package.
<jk^> i can't find where :|
<wxl> !info lubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> lubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Lubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<jk^> :( i dont' understand what i have to do, i use lubuntu since few days :(
<jk^> possibly by gui not by command line
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/a/89100
<wxl> ^ that's the first step to getting the repository added
<jk^> to many technical text for me :( i'm a newbie
<jk^> :(
<wxl> then open gnome-software or synaptic (depending on your version, you'll have one or the other installed) and search for lubuntu-restricted-extras and install it
<wxl> then here's what i'd advise: i'll give you the terminal commands, you copy and paste and it will be done.
<jk^> however in Preferences->Software and updates->(Tab) Software for ubuntu... they are all checked: -MAIN -UNIVERSE -RESTRICTED -MULTIVERSE :\
<jk^> wxl,
<wxl> now open synaptic or gnome-software
<jk^> i opened synaptic
<jk^> "Packages manager"
<wxl> now search for lubuntu-restricted-extras
<jk^> bingo :)
<jk^> i find them
<jk^> thanks a lot
<jk^> but it doesn't include all thatt i see in this link https://goo.gl/images/sJ3f2J  but just " - MP3 and other audio codec software to play various audio formats
<jk^>    (mplayer plugins)
<jk^>  - software to install the Microsoft Web fonts
<jk^>  - the Adobe Flash plugin"
<jk^> wxl,
<krabador> che spettacolo
<wxl> jk^: it looks to me that that text isn't even true for ubuntu anymore
<wxl> jk^: that said, are you looking for something specific?
<jk^> no, i just installed lubuntu without check "Install third-party software", but i don't know how to install "ALL" these things "LATER" :\ when operating system is installed
<jk^> wxl
<wxl> jk^: then if you followed my instruictions, you already did it
<jk^> i found that package but it included just some of those things, not all of them
<jk^> .\
<jk^> :\
<jk^> This collection of packages includes:
<jk^>   - MP3 and other audio codec software to play various audio formats
<jk^>    (mplayer plugins)
<jk^>  - software to install the Microsoft Web fonts
<jk^>  - the Adobe Flash plugin
<wxl> what do you think is not included?
<jk^> in this image https://www.poftut.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/img_598a8c7bba361.png it talks about software for graphics and wi-fi, ecc...
<jk^> also
<wxl> is your wifi working?
<jk^> not tried it
<wxl> because that's an if and only if thing
<wxl> long story short, you already replicated that task
<wxl> ignore the words. whta you did is what the code does :)
<jk^> excuse me, but i don't understand, but the problem now is my poor english :\ can u tell it in other simplier way?
<wxl> jk^: it is done. you did it.
<jk^> no, i didn't check that checkbox :\
<wxl> but you did what checking the checkbox woudl have done
<jk^> did i do that? :\ i didn't nothign until now...
<jk^> neither installed "lubuntu-restricted-extras" yet
<wxl> well that's why you need to do that.....
<jk^> ok, i'm doing that
<jk^> wxl
<Kamilion> what's up?
<wxl> didn't check the nonfree checkbox when installing
<Kamilion> oh, problems with the "lubuntu-restricted-extras" checkbox in the installer?
<wxl> trying to replicate it
<Kamilion> oh, just didn't check the box
<Kamilion> apt install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<wxl> that's what i said
<Kamilion> should sort it
<wxl> XD
<jk^> it shows me an error, but in log there isnt' that error
<jk^> Start-Date: 2018-02-02  02:38:55
<jk^> Commandline: /usr/sbin/synaptic
<jk^> Requested-By: user (1000)
<jk^> Install: libpangox-1.0-0:i386 (0.0.2-5, automatic), libopencore-amrnb0:i386 (0.1.3-2.1, automatic), libpango1.0-0:i386 (1.38.1-1, automatic), libvo-aacenc0:i386 (0.1.3-1, automatic), libopencore-amrwb0:i386 (0.1.3-2.1, automatic), flashplugin-installer:i386 (28.0.0.137ubuntu0.16.04.1, automatic), ttf-mscorefonts-installer:i386 (3.4+nmu1ubuntu2, automatic), libavcodec-extra:i386 (7:2.8.11-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, automatic), libmspack0:i386
<jk^> (0.5-1ubuntu0.16.04.1, automatic), libvo-amrwbenc0:i386 (0.1.3-1, automatic), lubuntu-restricted-extras:i386 (65), cabextract:i386 (1.6-1, automatic), libavcodec-ffmpeg-extra56:i386 (7:2.8.11-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, automatic), fonts-liberation:i386 (1.07.4-1, automatic), lubuntu-restricted-addons:i386 (23, automatic)
<wxl> what error?
<jk^> excuse me
<jk^> too long text
<wxl> that's what pastebins are for
<jk^> error such as "Access denied" at the end of package's installation
<wxl> i'm looking for the exact error
<jk^> but in histrory.log i can't find this error
<wxl> then try the same actions again
<wxl> assumedly it should happen again
<jk^> W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/adobe-flashplugin_20180109.1.orig.tar.gz' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permesso negato)
<jk^> Installing from local file /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/adobe-flashplugin_20180109.1.orig.tar.gz
<wxl> oh boy
<jk^> "Permesso negato" means "Denied permission"
<wxl> what version of lubuntu are you on?
<jk^> 16.04.3
<jk^> wxl
<wxl> patience, vm is loading
<wxl> aw heck i have to reinstall
<jk^> pls speak easly
<jk^> vm?
<jk^> aw?
<jk^> heck?
<jk^> :|
<jk^> wxl
<wxl> jk^: be patient.
<jk^> ok but i don't understand the rest
<jk^> "vm" "aw"
<wxl> then just take that. be patient
<jk^> have i to wait?
<jk^> :\
<wxl> unless you have a way of speeding up time
<jk^> honestly i have to go to sleep
<wxl> well i've never had the problem you're having so i have to try to test it
<jk^> here it's almost 3 o' clock
<jk^> ok
<jk^> i thinked i have to reinstall the package
<jk^> ok wxl i go to sleep, i hope tomorrow i can find a solution
<jk^> n8 all
<LuMint> hello! I wanted to ask if there was any accessibility feature in LXDE.In particular I'm interested in a lens (feature to zoom the screen picture)
<zleap> anyone here know about mounting filesystens please chat to ssarah  in #xubuntu
<laceylaney> Tell them to check the arch wiki on filesystems........  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/File_systems
<redwolf> LuMint, LXDE is a minimal desktop and it ships the minimum app set
<redwolf>   but you can install KMag to enable a magnifier tool. it has a lot of KDE dependencies, but it's worth the install if you need it to work
<laceylaney> Install orca and the magnifier will follow the mouse. Would have less dependencies than kde........ apt-get install gnome-orca
<Shawn|C2Duo> howdy
<Shawn|C2Duo> are ubuntu zesty updates gone?
<Shawn|C2Duo> or do they still exist?
<hateball> !eolupgrade | Shawn|C2Duo
<ubottu> Shawn|C2Duo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<laceylaney> Zesty has reached it's end of life so updates have most likely ended........ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/01/17/ubuntu-17-04-zesty-zapus-reached-end-of-life-on-january-13-2018/
<Shawn|C2Duo> oh
<Shawn|C2Duo> so I can't upgrade from it?
<laceylaney> You can still upgrade. The os will just not be receiving any more updates. Have a look at at eolupgreades........ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<murii> can someone who has a LTS version run this command please? lsb_release -a
<murii> and give me the output
<laceylaney> Here's your output........ https://paste.ubuntu.com/26504983/
<murii> laceylaney, thanks, that's what I was looking for
<laceylaney> Not a problem :-)
<LuMint> redwolf: thank you
<Shawn|C2Duo> i got it :)
<Shawn|C2Duo> someone helped me with do-system-upgrade
<murii> when will version 18lts be released?
<LioneLL> end april
<jk^> hi wxl
<jk^> i'm looking for what we talking about, yesterday...
<jk^> i'm looking for what we were talking about, yesterday...
<xaeB5> hi. when i try to run apt remove pidgin, it is also wanting to remove lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-gtk-desktop. is it safe to proceed?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wouldn't.
<wxl> oh shush
<wxl> they're just index files
<wxl> you can remove them
<wxl> BUT if the content of lubuntu-desktop changes in fhte future you won't get those
<xaeB5> what do you mean by the content of lubuntu-desktop changing?
<wxl> lubuntu-desktop is an index, basically
<wxl> it says "install all these apps"
<wxl> with it installed, if we switch what apps make up lubuntu-desktop, you'll get those new changes in the future
<wxl> without, the system stays as is
<xaeB5> oh
<xaeB5> hmm
<xaeB5> is that likely/common that it would get changed?
<wxl> no, but nothing's impossible
<xaeB5> ok i'll risk it then
<wxl> just replace all the offending parts of pidgin with blank files. problem solved.
<wxl> is hard drive space really THAT much of an issue?
<xaeB5> well i didn't see the point in having two chat clients and two torrent clients installed, it's not about the HD space
<xaeB5> i'll just leave them i guess
<wxl> it's not going to hurt you
<wxl> if it's visually difficult for you, you can remove them from your menu
<xaeB5> that's true
<xaeB5> i have a strange issue where when i lock my screen and come back to it later, it's slow to bring up the password dialog, and when i enter the password it always goes to a black screen and thinks for 5 seconds, then gives me the password dialog again as if it didn't accept it the first time, but the second attempt always workas
<xaeB5> lol
<xaeB5> i can eventually get in on the second attempt so it's not urgent, but i'm throwing it out there in case anyone here has that issue and fixed it somehow
<wxl> never heard of it. you can always file a bug. you might want to look and see if there's anything interesting going on in logs
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1631715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1631715 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "Password required twice returning from suspend" [Undecided,New]
<xaeB5> yea that sounds like my bug exactly
<wxl> jk^: oh. i should have paid more attention. that's not an error. it's a warning, thus the "w."
<jk^> wxl, i don't understand :\
<wxl> jk^: you don't have a problem.
<jk^> ok, now i understand
<jk^> why i get this error? W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/adobe-flashplugin_20180109.1.orig.tar.gz' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permesso negato)
<jk^> Installing from local file /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/adobe-flashplugin_20180109.1.orig.tar.gz
<wxl> it's not an error
<wxl> it's a warning
<jk^> maybe, because i have chromiun opened?
<wxl> the "w" at the beginning stands for warning
<jk^> so when it tries to install flash player, it ecountered a problem?
<wxl> no
<wxl> i think it will be difficult for me to explain this to you given the language issues
<wxl> so just trust me
<wxl> but if you must: apt changed its security methodology for fetchers (which are rarely used in *OPEN SOURCE* software, but are common for nonfree stuff). the way it's set up, it works, but it's not ideal, given that. so it gives a warning.
<wxl> as a general rule, if you see a warning, you probably don't need to worry about it.
<jk^> ok
<jk^> wxl
<siloxid> I'm running a different window manager from ~/.xsession. but when I apt dist-upgrade my system, it starts ignoring the .xsession file and drops me into the default window manager. what is it looking for to load the WM I want if not the traditional .xsession file?
#lubuntu 2018-02-03
 * Kamilion checks the release schedule
 * Kamilion checks cdimage.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> No Alpha 2 either.
<Kamilion> ... What the fuck. This is a LTS. This is unacceptable >.<
<tsimonq2> dude
<tsimonq2> Alphas are LITERALLY just snapshots of dailies
<tsimonq2> You can test with those :)
<Kamilion> dailys change... daily.
<Kamilion> no release notes
<tsimonq2> And? So do Alphas
<Kamilion> seriously, this is the worst ubuntu LTS release yet *sigh*
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: Hey, if we had it Xubuntu's way, there would be *NO* milestones.
<tsimonq2> So be happy.
<Kamilion> milestones?
<tsimonq2> That's what these are.
<Kamilion> I'm confused, usually xubuntu is in on alpha 1 and alpha 2
<tsimonq2> No, they haven't been for a few years now.
<Kamilion> :/
<Kamilion> guess shuttleworth's wallet ain't what it used to be.
<tsimonq2> It's not...
<tsimonq2> *sigh*
<tsimonq2> These are community efforts.
<tsimonq2> Canonical doesn't do these anyways.
<Kamilion> i know, lu and xu are not canonical
<Kamilion> speaking of which
<Kamilion> is wayland even working yet?
<tsimonq2> Canonical flavors don't participate at *all* until Final Beta, and Adam does those himself.
<tsimonq2> Yeah no let's not go there :)
<Kamilion> no, I'm serious
<tsimonq2> So am I
<Kamilion> in 18.04, the main canonical iso's supposed to be wayland
<Kamilion> I couldn't get it to boot in december
<tsimonq2> No it isn't.
<tsimonq2> They changed it back.
<Kamilion> ... What.
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<Kamilion> xmir... urggh.
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> none of that
<tsimonq2> Just X11
<tsimonq2> Only X11
<Kamilion> ... I was just about to scream in frustration
<Kamilion> thank you for preventing that
<tsimonq2> You're welcome.
<Kamilion> On the real though
<Kamilion> wayland. What's up?
<tsimonq2> dunno
<tsimonq2> That's not what this chan is for :D
<Kamilion> Am I running into trouble just because I've got weird GPUs?
<Kamilion> eh?
<tsimonq2> No clue man, sorry.
<Kamilion> LXQT's supposed to be working on weston already
<tsimonq2> #lubuntu's for support, #lubuntu-devel for stuff about Lubuntu, #lubuntu-offtopic, for, well, !(#lubuntu) && !(#lubuntu-devel) :D
<Kamilion> or is LXQT out of scope for lubuntu now too?
<tsimonq2> Nope, we're aiming right at LXQt.
<tsimonq2> More than ever.
<tsimonq2> But we won't be going Wayland for a while now.
<Kamilion> well, I'd go into lubuntu-devel but there's some annoying bot in there that's linked with a discord or slack or something
<tsimonq2> Telegram
<tsimonq2> So?
<tsimonq2> It's linked here too >_>
<Kamilion> it's spammy.
<tsimonq2> ...
<Kamilion> so I'm detached
<tsimonq2> That's... our other group?
<tsimonq2> We have Telegram, IRC, and Matrix all linked together.
<tsimonq2> lubot is our communicator.
<Kamilion> what about discord?
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<Kamilion> telegram sucks.
<Kamilion> so does slack and signal
<tsimonq2> Discord sucks worse.
<tsimonq2> Signal is good though.
<Kamilion> ... what
<Kamilion> when was the last time you used discord, lol
<tsimonq2> Yesterday.
<tsimonq2> I use it frequently enough to know it sucks.
<Kamilion> ... in what way?
<Kamilion> I've found it to be THE most usable out of all the modern IRC replacements.
<Kamilion> the screenshare is a little glitchy
<Kamilion> but other than that, I havn't had any real problems.
<tsimonq2> Everyone has to have their own server.
<Kamilion> Oh, that.
<tsimonq2> It's not FOSS, none of it.
<Kamilion> uhh
<Kamilion> you're way wrong there
<tsimonq2> Am I?
<Kamilion> it's all CassandraDB
<Kamilion> and elasticsearch, I think
<tsimonq2> The code isn't open.
<Kamilion> frontend client's mozilla electron or whatever the name is
<Kamilion> it's all javascript :P
<Kamilion> and not obfuscated at all
<tsimonq2> Anyways, that's not the point, we've decided on it as a team. Telegram, IRC, and Matrix is where we want to be.
<Kamilion> Dunno what matrix is.
<Kamilion> i thought that was an IRC network
<Kamilion> [DIR]    20180202.1/    2018-02-02 21:14    -
<Kamilion> [DIR]    20180202/    2018-02-02 16:40    -
<Kamilion> what's .1?
<tsimonq2> A respin.
<Kamilion> for?
<tsimonq2> We redid the CSS.
<Kamilion> ah.
<tsimonq2> Look at it :)
<Kamilion> CSS for what?
<tsimonq2> ...the page?
<Kamilion> ?
<Kamilion> what page
<Kamilion> .1/ is empty
<Kamilion> maybe it's still syncing.
<tsimonq2> Ah, right, I remember slangasek telling me that something went awry that was irrelevant to Lubuntu.
<tsimonq2> Pinged.
<tsimonq2> Either way: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/pending/
<Kamilion> 0202 should work, yes?
<Kamilion> change was irrelevant?
<Kamilion> urgh, there's only alternates in here
<Kamilion> what the heck
<tsimonq2> ...
<tsimonq2> daily is Alternates
<tsimonq2> daily-live is regular Dailies
<Kamilion> oh, whoops.
<tsimonq2> Yeah :)
<Kamilion> how the heck did I get into daily
<Kamilion> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20180202.1/
<Kamilion> okay yeah, I see the CSS now
<Kamilion> daily's .1 is empty.
<Kamilion> yeah, that looks spiffy, nice job.
<tsimonq2> That's @VikingRedwolf's doing. ;)
<Kamilion> well, you were obviously on top of getting it in place with the yelling and the pointing and the herding of developers
<tsimonq2> ...?
<tsimonq2> What are you talking about?
<Kamilion> yelling at steve in ubuntu-release
<tsimonq2> Pfft, he's a responsive and friendly guy.
<Kamilion> i say yelling, but I mean 'talking at, and giving instruction to'
<tsimonq2> All he needed to do was clone a Git repo, trigger the mirrors, and merge/deploy my MP.
<tsimonq2> Nothing huge :)
<Kamilion> busy people are often too busy to click buttons sometimes
 * Kamilion eyes his boss
<Kamilion> alllllllllllllrighty, I guess I'll just use 0202.1 as my alpha2
<tsimonq2> Not if you're explicit and clear and nice :)
<Kamilion> my buildscripts are really pedantic about not using dailys
<tsimonq2> Then fix them. :P
<Kamilion> can't
<Kamilion> they work fine for proper releases
<Kamilion> the daily ID in /etc/os-release makes it choke
<Kamilion> i think it doesn't like the parenthesis
<Kamilion> well, I guess I can fix it
<Kamilion> just rewrite the script in python instead of bash
<Kamilion> little quirks like that are why I stick to milestone images (since you call them that, I will too)
<Kamilion> hey, speaking of which
<Kamilion> have you ever tried to build an ISO from the seeds, outside of launchpad/buildfarm?
<tsimonq2> Not extensively, but I can point at what tooling is used.
<Kamilion> I've never been able to get a fully working ISO like the buildfarm output.
<Kamilion> like, the package pool on the ISO won't be populated
<tsimonq2> Have you looked at the Magical Things under lp:ubuntu-cdimage?
<Kamilion> or one or more of the manifests won't be right, or the SHA signature files weren't updated
<Kamilion> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/files
<Kamilion> This doesn't look like it's been touched in ages
<tsimonq2> Yeah no, you're wrong.
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline
<Kamilion> last changed 2016-09-07 18:18:29 UTC
<tsimonq2> Recent revisions
<tsimonq2> 1707. By Steve Langasek 5 hours ago
<tsimonq2> We use it for *all* image builds.
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/zftLQ/82f3ada353.png
<tsimonq2> Those are just the modification dates for the top-level directories.
<Kamilion> yeah, which should be updated whenever the contents change.
<Kamilion> urgh! BAZAAR!
<Kamilion> f$#%$#%^#$^##
<Kamilion> why can't they do things properly like git
<tsimonq2> This is why I use a Git interface for Bazaar.
<Kamilion> thanks, I see the revision tag at the top now
<Kamilion> Committer: Steve Langasek
<Kamilion> Date: 2018-02-02 21:06:21 UTC
<tsimonq2> I *never* touch bzr anymore, I do it all through a bidirectional interface.
<tsimonq2> Right :)
<Kamilion> That's probably why I never looked very hard every time someone links me there
<Kamilion> I think wxl has, in the past.
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/felipec/git-remote-bzr
<Kamilion> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/files/head:/lib/cdimage/
<Kamilion> thereeeeeee we go, I see modern dates in there now
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> I recently added support for seeds to be completely in Git.
<tsimonq2> That's implemented and Lubuntu no longer does anything in Bazaar.
<Kamilion> i saw traffic relating to that; but wasn't sure what was going on, and I've been really busy recently
<tsimonq2> We also bidirectionally mirror everything here: https://github.com/lubuntu-team
<tsimonq2> (Well, not *everything*, there's still some LP stuff, but that means I haven't touched it lately because every repo I touch gets mirrored now :) )
<Kamilion> Awesome. I see you never took my changes to the seeds
<tsimonq2> What changes?
<tsimonq2> Sorry, I lose track of things sometimes...
<tsimonq2> In any case, you're welcome to write a PR ;)
<Kamilion> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/334001547/kamikazi-meta_0.90_source.changes
<Kamilion> the 'lubuntu-server' change I submitted last... august, I think
<tsimonq2> ...submitted where?
<Kamilion> iunno. I can only see the date from the package build time
<tsimonq2> (politely) why would we want a lubuntu-server package?
<Kamilion> and then I just went and built my own package
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu isn't meant to be run on servers.
<Kamilion> says you.
<Kamilion> I say it is.
<Kamilion> As long as you don't have any of the crufty applications or libraries they pull in.
<tsimonq2> Want to ask the team at #lubuntu-devel? ;)
<Kamilion> lubuntu-server was basically lubuntu without the desktop apps.
<tsimonq2> sooooo lubuntu-core?
<Kamilion> no abiword, no gnumeric, no transmission
<Kamilion> no
<Kamilion> because lubuntu-core is missing all the useful tools
<tsimonq2> so ubuntu-standard?
<Kamilion> like gnome-disks
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> idk
<Kamilion> that's the issue
<Kamilion> lubuntu-core wasn't enough
<Kamilion> lubuntu-desktop was too much
<Kamilion> lubuntu-core is in the middle. you get the settings apps, where -core doesn't.
<Kamilion> ergh
<Kamilion> lubuntu-server is in the middle. you get the settings apps, where -core doesn't.
<Kamilion> but none of the apps; which means, none of the app library dependancies, so eg, no libx264
<Kamilion> because no mplayer, etc, etc
<tsimonq2> I disagree with having a lubuntu-server package, although you're welcome to A) build your own (I'd prefer if you didn't call it lubuntu-server but eh I'll let it slide B) propose it to the team in #lubuntu-devel
<Kamilion> I do build my own.
<tsimonq2> Then there ya go :)
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core
<Kamilion> I've been doing it since before you even joined whiteside's channels
<tsimonq2> I know.
<Kamilion> before linuxpadawan and all that
<tsimonq2> I mean metapackage.
<Kamilion> the biggest problem I have is removing the apps and tracking down all the libraries they brought in
<Kamilion> i don't need you guys generating the ISO
<Kamilion> just having a middleground package would be nice
<Kamilion> lubuntu-core is nice; especally if you're using mini.iso
<Kamilion> so don't get me wrong; I am super happy that separation is there
<Kamilion> but I think it could be improved a notch
<Kamilion> I like using lubuntu as my upstream desktop environment
<Kamilion> it solves more problems than LXDE
<Kamilion> and it looks like windows XP (which is important because I'm dealing with computer illiterate warehouse workers)
<tsimonq2> That's not our intention.
<Kamilion> your intentions don't matter in the process
<Kamilion> what matters is that it works, and works way too well, lol
<Kamilion> linux is about people choosing to do things with their system
<tsimonq2> I'm the Release Manager, it sorta matters what I think irt Lubuntu :)
<Kamilion> not being told what can be done
<tsimonq2> Like I said, you're more than welcome to build your own metapackage. In fact, I encourage it.
<tsimonq2> But I don't think this should be adopted on the Lubuntu side.
<Kamilion> And this is pretty much the same conversation as last time.
<Kamilion> I'm just going to keep coming back and bugging you about it.
<Kamilion> That's how I've gotten hundreds of changes into debian and ubuntu already
<tsimonq2> Well it ain't gonna work, my friend.
<Kamilion> I miss the thousand-papercuts tag >.<
<tsimonq2> But
<tsimonq2> Like I said
<Kamilion> you're wrong.
<tsimonq2> You're welcome to join #lubuntu-devel and talk to the *whole* team about it.
<Kamilion> It is working right now.
<tsimonq2> You're wrong too.
<Kamilion> It has been since 2012.
<tsimonq2> And that's Linux :D
<Kamilion> <tsimonq2> Well it ain't gonna work, my friend.
<Kamilion> it IS working though.
<tsimonq2> Poking over and over and over to get your change in isn't gonna get it in in my book unless you have a justification for it that works for the team that's approving your change.
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/zfukB/206efa803c.jpg
<Kamilion> See?
<tsimonq2> That's how it works.
<tsimonq2> I'm not talking about the *technical* aspect.
<Kamilion> no, no, see, I get the changes done on the packages.
<Kamilion> And when I get things fixed in debian, you guys inherit that.
<tsimonq2> Nope, src:lubuntu-meta is Ubuntu-only.
<Kamilion> >
<Kamilion> ?
<tsimonq2> I'm a MOTU and I have Debian friends who can revert it if you go ahead without the ACK from the team.
<Kamilion> ... I seriously doubt you're going to get my changes to whdd reverted.
<Kamilion> Why would you even bother?
<tsimonq2> I mean lubuntu-meta
<Kamilion> huh?
<tsimonq2> What are you even talking about, dude?
<tsimonq2> 08:39:23 PM < Kamilion> no, no, see, I get the changes done on the packages.
<tsimonq2> 08:39:32 PM < Kamilion> And when I get things fixed in debian, you guys inherit that.
<Kamilion> Most of the fixes I've made have gone into the upstream packages you guys use.
<tsimonq2> This implied you were going to modify lubuntu-meta.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> Thanks for that.
<Kamilion> Whenever you sync from debian, you get those.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> I'm specifically talking about src:lubuntu-meta here and you're going all over.
<Kamilion> Oh, I havn't touched that
<Kamilion> I forked it locally, submitted a .diff and was ignored.
<Kamilion> "upstream didn't want to take it"
<Kamilion> it's on the mailing list somewhere.
<tsimonq2> The rest of ~lubuntu-dev an I are your upstream for lubuntu-meta.
<tsimonq2> *and
<tsimonq2> I NACK it.
<tsimonq2> If gilir ACKs it, I'm cool with it.
<tsimonq2> That's because he's the dev lead.
<tsimonq2> But I'd also like a discussion.
<tsimonq2> With the Lubuntu team.
<tsimonq2> Likely in #lubuntu-devel.
<Kamilion> I've discussed it with redwolf and wxl at length for multiple years now.
<tsimonq2> Then if you're going to keep annoying us about it, come to #lubuntu-devel and present your argument.
<Kamilion> (getting a middle-ground metapackage)
<tsimonq2> (your words btw)
<tsimonq2> 08:36:43 PM < Kamilion> I'm just going to keep coming back and bugging you about it.
<Kamilion> I've never left #lubuntu-devel
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Then come say hi.
<tsimonq2> Present your idea.
<tsimonq2> @julienlavergne is on Telegram.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise there's redwolf and wxl.
<tsimonq2> Please, present your idea.
<Kamilion> I did.
<Kamilion> It was accepted for 15.10.
<Kamilion> and never implimented.
<tsimonq2> ...was it accepted by Phill And Only Phill or the whole team?
<Kamilion> I was trying to get it into 16.04.
<Kamilion> that's a good question, and I have no clue
<tsimonq2> Phill left because we couldn't put up with him making clandestine decisions.
<tsimonq2> Which is why I'd like to discuss it publicly in the right channel.
<tsimonq2> Which is #lubuntu-devel.
 * Kamilion sighs and throws hands up
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Sorry man.
<Kamilion> I can't keep up with the spam in there.
<Kamilion> Which is weird as fuck
<tsimonq2> ...spam?
<Kamilion> because I would expect the bridge to be spamming HERE, not there.
<Kamilion> all the people asking support questions and non-development chatter
<tsimonq2> "bridge to be spamming" nonono it doesn't work like that.
<Kamilion> that's why I detached
<Kamilion> this channel should be the one with all the spam in it from random people
<tsimonq2> I think we've pretty much gotten to the point where that's gone.
<tsimonq2> I had to do some warning a few weeks back about that.
<Kamilion> and -offtopic's been quiet for ages
<Kamilion> I have one message from WXL about an art project, and a mhm from redwolf
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<tsimonq2> I dunno what to tell you, man.
<Kamilion> I couldn't keep up with all the noise so I detached.
<tsimonq2> #lubuntu-devel's *the* place
<tsimonq2> It's gotten better.
<Kamilion> it's also eyewateringly annoying because lubot's smartcolor is bright ass yellow
<tsimonq2> Then fix your stuff ;)
<Kamilion> kvirc refused the patches
<tsimonq2> Then patch your stuff locally.
<Kamilion> they want to remain with the VGA 16 color pallette
<Kamilion> I don't need to
<Kamilion> I can change it with the theme settings
<tsimonq2> Then do that :)
<Kamilion> but I don't want to stop inheriting from the defaults
<Kamilion> I've used this theme unmodified since 2009
<Kamilion> ... god, have I really been using the same IRC theme for ten years...
<Kamilion> Meh, nevermind, I realize you've been yelling at me this whole time to 'stay on topic'
<Kamilion> Guess I'll just /detach again
<tsimonq2> Have fun.
<jk^> hi all, i've opened vlc media player->Open folder but it doesn't let me open external hard disk connected by usb :\ This drive doesn't appear in the window to choose folders :\
<simpledat> Hi
<simpledat> I have problem with installing Lubuntu on virtualbox
<simpledat> The screen appear as teared up
<simpledat> Anyone?
<simpledat> Display Corruption
<redwolf> simpledat, have you tried to play with the screen settings? I had the same problem, then deactivated the 3D acceleration and it worked
<simpledat> redwolf: I understand, thank you. I think the 3D and 2D acceleration are disabled by default?
<redwolf> then activate it XD
<redwolf> that's how mine boots :)
<simpledat> redwolf: Oh I thought you said to deactive them?
<redwolf> :)
<redwolf> play with that. also give it mor video memory and RAM
<redwolf> *more
<gopal_>  Error when installing ubuntu from pendrive https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ApSDDZVruUDeI1a-9XP55-sWupVIYWHi/view?usp=drivesdk
<lubuntunoob> In this moment i unstall lubuntu
<tsimonq2> Uninstall or install?
<lubuntunoob> Help for graphic drivers
<lubuntunoob> Sis?
<lubuntunoob> Install
<tsimonq2> Sure, what kind of graphics device are you using?
<lubuntunoob> Sis graphuc card
<tsimonq2> Ok, what model?
<lubuntunoob> Sis mirage 3 671_771
<tsimonq2> So what isn't working?
<lubuntunoob> Display is 1024x768
<lubuntunoob> My is 1366
<lubuntunoob> I cant install video driver
<tsimonq2> Is that the most your display will go up to?
<tsimonq2> (In the monitor settings.)
<lubuntunoob> Maximum is 1024
<tsimonq2> Hm, so how are you sure it can go up more?
<lubuntunoob> Must be 1366 x 768
<lubuntunoob> I will back
<lubuntunoob> Again if i cant make to work
<lubuntunoob> 10x
<tsimonq2> You might try asking in #ubuntu, this doesn't seem to be a Lubuntu-specific issue. :)
#lubuntu 2018-02-04
<SchuggerLeo> Hi, how to install Spotify on latest lubuntu? - snap install spotify doesn't work
<tsimonq2> SchuggerLeo: What doesn't work?
<tsimonq2> You might need to run sudo apt install snapd
<SchuggerLeo> it do not found "spotify"
<SchuggerLeo> snap worls - as it seems
<SchuggerLeo> works
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> hm.
<SchuggerLeo> seem as there is no package "spotify"
<tsimonq2> Try in #snappy?
<SchuggerLeo> I'll try - ok
<Thedarkb-X40> How do you remove a library, along with all the things it depends on?
<Thedarkb-X40> I mean that depend on it.
<wxl> sudo apt purge package-containing-library will get rid of the package
<wxl> then if you sudo apt autoremove, it will get rid of any dependencies that aren't required by other packages
<Thedarkb-X40> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Thedarkb-X40> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Thedarkb-X40>  libavformat57 : Depends: libchromaprint1 (>= 1.3.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Thedarkb-X40>  libavutil55 : Depends: libvdpau1 (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Thedarkb-X40>  mpv : Depends: libvdpau1 (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Thedarkb-X40> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<Thedarkb-X40> That paste was a bit big.
<Thedarkb-X40> I don't have any of those installed.
<wxl> "those"
<Thedarkb-X40> libchromaprint1 or libavutil55
<wxl> so sudo apt purge
<Thedarkb-X40> That's what I ran,
<tsimonq2>  /or
<tsimonq2> whooooops
<Thedarkb-X40> Never mind.
<wxl> figured it out?
<Thedarkb-X40> I didn't need to remove it after all.
<wxl> yeah the issue isn't that it's installed
<wxl> it's that you tried to install libavformat57 which wants it but can't get it
<summer> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  feigok: drbean xMopx ikonia ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<summer> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  miejnl: ikonia parhelia Metacity|uh-oh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<summer> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  fapbfg: dzho m4sk1n schmidtm ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<summer> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  vkmlayp: Compu DLange DalekSec ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tsimonq2> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, genii, hyperair, IAmNotThatGuy, jared, krytarik, Myrtti, stlsaint, Unit193, wxl.
<summer> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  wcvzyp: Noskcaj wxl ubottu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<summer> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  gvuqnovds: this_is_a_nick ochosi kameloso ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<summer> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  vigawyic: LargePrime snadge db` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<summer> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  lrfhdbdljd: tsimonq2 william krabador ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<summer> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  frexjwpx: schmidtm lubot Metacity|uh-oh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<summer> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jmivfroy: nopf daffodil lubot ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<LargePrime> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, genii, hyperair, IAmNotThatGuy, jared, krytarik, Myrtti, stlsaint, Unit193, wxl.
#lubuntu 2019-01-28
<crajun> Anyone else getting 503 Service Unavailable when running any apt install commands on 18.10? This is a fresh install on newest VirtualBox.
<teward> last i tested it worked
<teward> let me respin a VM
<teward> i don't have VBox though, but i can still test :P
<teward> 503 usually means the repo mirrors you're using are being problematic
<crajun> Yeah I tried switching from "main" to "canada", no luck
<crajun> I plug in http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ in firefox and it loads but running 'sudo apt upgrade -y' gives me '503 Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]' regardless of mirrors tried so far
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try waite some hours
<teward> crajun: what IP(s) do you get when using other mirrors
<teward> like either the us. or straight archive.u.c mirrors?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what happens if you ping it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ping 91.189.88.149
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In my case: ... ping 91.189.88.149 ... PING 91.189.88.149 (91.189.88.149) 56(84) bytes of data. ... 64 bytes from 91.189.88.149: icmp_seq=1 ttl=45 time=219 ms ... 64 bytes from 91.189.88.149: icmp_seq=2 ttl=45 time=215 ms ... 64 bytes from 91.189.88.149: icmp_seq=3 ttl=45 time=209 ms
<crajun> Ping works fine, trying switch to ftp now instead, loading that ip in browser gives me the default apache install page
<crajun> which it probably shouldn't
<teward> HMollerCl: 503 is not PING
<teward> 503 is webserver return codes.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward [<teward> 503 is webserver return codes.], ooo, thanks
<teward> crajun: still want to know what IP you get when you try a completely different country mirror
<teward> crajun: just an FYI I can't replicate form here,
<teward> so it might be something on your end (nuke your browser cache before visiting in a browser)
<crajun> right, one second
<crajun> hmm, switched to ftp.utexas.edu and 'apt update' worked and now 'apt upgrade -y' is working
<crajun> slow, but good enough for now, i'll choose NY server i'm close enough
<BJ_> hi
<BJ_> how to mount western digital usb disk tha lsusb see but I don't see it any where??
<BJ_> #
<BJ_> #help
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which lubunru version?
<teward> BJ_: you say `lsusb` doesn't see it.  Are you sure the disk works?
<teward> do other systems see it?
<BJ_> lsusb see it
<BJ_> lastesversion 18
<BJ_> actually I'm trying to recovery using testdisk but does not see it
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Lubuntu em Português: https://t.me/lubuntuemportugues
#lubuntu 2019-01-29
<AZCardinalfan> hello
<lynorian> AZCardinalfan: can I help?
<AZCardinalfan> not sure yet
<AZCardinalfan> guess that means yes
<AZCardinalfan> Gonna read up on this a little more
<andreaf_> ls
<andreaf_> opss
#lubuntu 2019-01-30
<linuXmeow> hi
<linuXmeow> can anyone tell me how to display desktop icons in Lubuntu 18 ?
<linuXmeow> i am using 18.10 lxqt
<wxl> if you mean the files in your ~/Desktop folder, it should be on by default
<wxl> you can right click on the desktop and there's a "hide desktop icons" checkbox
<wxl> you might have accidentially toggled it
<linuXmeow> that box is unchecked
<wxl> then it would show icons
<linuXmeow> i can add new folders or files
<wxl> just like the installer shows the .desktop file that's the installer
<linuXmeow> but now home folder or mounted volumes
<wxl> nope, you won't see those
<wxl> lxqt doesn't support it yet
<linuXmeow> no home or mounted
<linuXmeow> lxqt doesnt show home folder or mounted volumes?
<lynorian> not in the desktop
<lynorian> it does in the file manager of course
<linuXmeow> other distros show that
<linuXmeow> i wonder why lubuntu doesnt have that option
<lynorian> in lxqt?
<linuXmeow> ys
<linuXmeow> peppermint shows all those things no problem
<linuXmeow> sparky linux
<wxl> not in lxqt
<linuXmeow> should be an option to do so, it is not difficult
<linuXmeow> yes in lxqt
<linuXmeow> i just switched from peppermint to lubuntu on my old computer
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125
<linuXmeow> too bad it wont work in lubuntu
<linuXmeow> i really like lxqt more than lxde
<wxl> so it looks like they've recently added it
<wxl> perhaps in 0.14
<linuXmeow> i havent used lubuntu in a while, so maybe i will try lubutu lxde again
<lubot> <lynorian> yes they did in 0.14 which should be in 19.04
<linuXmeow> peppermint just switched from lxde to completely lxqt
<wxl> so there you go. next version
<linuXmeow> peppermint is really polished, but i found i get little more performance in lubuntu on this comptuer for videos
<linuXmeow> using integrated graphics
<lynorian> I wonder what would happen if you created a simlink
<linuXmeow> well i am going to try lubuntu lxde
<linuXmeow> i will come back to lxqt when they fine tune it
<linuXmeow> with lununtu this old comp can play HD and 60fps videos no problem
<linuXmeow> with vlc
<linuXmeow> i tried adding gnome desktop and it cant even move the windows around
<linuXmeow> thanks for your help guys
<linuXmeow> i would have spent forever trying to find the setting that isnt there
<cyan____> hi, just testing if i can write.
<Kyle> hi you all
<Kyle> sorry for my english...
<Kyle> I've a technical question...someone to help me?
<Kyle> ?
<Kyle> Hi you all
<Kyle> anyone here?
<Kyle> ...
<Kyle> hi you all
<Kyle> hi
<Kyle> hi
<Kyle> I have a technical question...
<Kyle> anyone here?
<diogenes_> !ask | Kyle
<ubottu> Kyle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kyle> ow thank you... I'm novice...
<Kyle> How can I reach online accounts under lubuntu 18.04 lts?
<Kyle> I've installed gnome calendar but I can't configure my google calendar
<diogenes_> Kyle, read this, might or might not help, no clue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/733061/gnome-online-accounts-goa-with-xubuntu
<diogenes_> first you'd have to install these two
<diogenes_> sudo apt install gnome-online-accounts
<diogenes_> sudo apt install gnome-control-center
 * diogenes_ is offline
<Kyle> thanks for your answers...
<Bruizer> Hello... can I do a minimal install of LXQt with Lubuntu 18.10?
<Bruizer> I'm not seeing it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lynorian> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/cosmic/ Bruizer
#lubuntu 2019-01-31
<acalycine> Hi, I'm trying to install lubuntu after being recommended it from #ubuntu. I'm now having the same issue I was having with Ubuntu and have had it with all the distros I've tried. It freezes once I press "Try lubuntu without installing" and then gives a kernel panic.
<BrianG61UK> acalycine: What computer is this on?
<BrianG61UK> acalycine: Drat. You've vanished!
<wearyhacker> Has anyone found out how to change the size units for manual partitioning during lubuntu installation? They default to Mib. I cannot find any way to overwrite this in the partition size input box. I would like to use Gib. What is thie tool that is being used here?
<UkPete> Hi can someone please tell me how do i add other chat room? Thanks in advance ..
<lubot> The_LoudSpeaker was added by: The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @UkPete tell them to use this link https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> <teward001> @SamuelBanya don't think they're still around
<melodie> hi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @melodie [<melodie> hi], Hi
<melodie> hi lubot hi tsimonq2 !
#lubuntu 2019-02-01
<Mead> got a uncommon thing I want to do.  I have two computers on my desk, and I'd like to have the other computer's audio come into the line in port of my lubuntu machine and have it pass through to it's own speakers.
<wxl> line out -> line in
<wxl> pretty simple
<Mead> physically yes, but how to I set lubuntu ot constantly monitor the line in?
<wxl> which version?
<Mead> 18.04
<wxl> alsamixer is your friend
<Mead> do I need to install or does is it installed by default?
<wxl> default
<wxl> open terminal; run alsamixer
<Mead> run
<Mead> not foung
<Mead> err found
<Mead> sorry switching between keyboards is disorinating
<Mead> oh just type alsamixer I thought it was "run alsamixer"
<wxl> yep
<wxl> you had me booting vms because i couldn't imagine i was wrong
<Mead> so I'm in the mixer, I've got audio going into the linein right now and I'm not hearing anything
<wxl> so there's a couple things
<wxl>  1. might not be loud enough. line in is kind of weak
<wxl>  2. main isn't high enough or is muted
<wxl>  3. channel isn't high enough or is muted
<wxl> the channels that say 00 are not muted, but the ones that say MM are
<Mead> well I know the lubuntu system isn't mutted, and in the sound setting "volume control"  it is showing activity with the blue bar moving around pretty good
<wxl> you could also hit F4 and see where the output is heading to
<Mead> "This device does not have nay capture controls"
<wxl> hold on wait a minute i'm getting confused here sorry
<wxl> playback is output, so that should be your speakers, whatever they might be
<Mead> I know they work, I use kodi all the time on this sytem
<wxl> capture SHOULD be your input
<Mead> yeah, so it isn't listing any input/capture devices in alsamixer
<wxl> ok let's try this
<wxl> run the graphical application pavucontrol
<wxl> it should be easier
<Mead> is that pulseaudio volume control?
<wxl> yes
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> I tried asking this on the reddit sub, but all I got was crickets: has anyone got 18.04 running on a RasPi3b+, preferably on an external USB drive rather than the SD card?
<Mead> I tried that before I came here, in the imput tab the blue bar under the volume slider is showing activity  but I see no option to tell it send the audio from the input device to the output device
<wxl> Mead: if you have the right input and the right output selected, it should just work.
<wxl> Greg: there's very few folks actually doing pi stuff, unfortunately. the only pi images we release are through ubuntu pi flavour maker and i believe those support the 3b. https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/
<Mead> I know the output is right, and I only have one input device
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As of right now, the Lubuntu Constitution is put into effect, as noted here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/constitution/browse/master/Constitution.md;1.0.0 ... This involves introduction of the Lubuntu Council and the Lubuntu Member system, which is officially ratified as of now. ... I would encourage all members of the community, w
<lubot> hether you contribute a little or a lot, to read this over carefully. It's now how the Lubuntu community will be governed going forward.
<Mead> I know in windows prior I had to specifically go to my settings for the input device and tell check a box to "listen" to the microphone/input
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Is there a TL;DR version?
<wxl> no
<Mead> if this is the same stuff going on that heard about a couple weeks ago, lubuntu is no longer the lubuntu of years past, they aren't going to worry about supporting older hardware anymore like the distro was originally intended for
<wxl> nope, it's about organizing in a way that lubuntu has never been
<Mead> oh
<wxl> but you're right, we are not going to EXCLUSIVELY focus on old hardware
<wxl> because that would be pointless
<wxl> i wouldn't make a distro to run on the commodore 64
<Mead> go get puppy linux instead right?
<wxl> ew, if you feel like torturing yourself, sure
<Mead> hey don't make fun of the commodore 64 that was a great system in 1987
<wxl> we're always going to be focusing on lightweight, but not at the expense of usability or functionality
<Mead> might still hold the record for best selling computer of all time
<wxl> i loved my commodore 64
<wxl> my point is that no one uses them for anything anymore. it's impractical
<wxl> the older hardware gets, the more this is true
<wxl> so to say we're going to be the distro for old hardware-- no, thank you.
<wxl> but to keep it to the "L" in "LXQt/LXDE," yes.
<Mead> true, but is it not really for ending support of for older 32 bit systems ?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> because that is the way most of the world is going
<wxl> and specifically for lubuntu we don't have a sufficient number of team members to support it on our own
<wxl> as long as there was one other ubuntu flavor involved, we were all for it, but being the last one-- no way
<wxl> we just CAN'T do it
<wxl> not even if we want to
<Mead> I just wish I could figure out this audio issue
<wxl> yeah i'm at a loss
<Mead> like I said, in windows to accomplish this in the past, I just go into the microphone properties and check a box to "listen to this device" and the audio passes through
<wxl> and indeed it should be just as simple here
<wxl> i've done it myself
<Mead> I just don't get nearly the amount of options in the pulse audio thing
<Mead> Think #ubuntu might have more help?  I know ##linux would just tell me to RTFM
<wxl> worth a try
<KaoGomi> Hello comrads
<Mead> I'm more of a cohort, than a comrade
 * Mead pours some Kentucky whiskey
<Nemesis> Hello
<qwebirc57479> Does anyone here have any experience with Terminator and setting custom layouts? I've got it to where it will load the splits that I specify, but for some reason it won't load them at the sizes I saved them to. Any suggestion?
<lynorian> qwebirc57479: I have used terminator but I don't use it for splitting the terminals also keep in mind that is a really heavy terminal emulator
<qwebirc57479> yeah I know, I just chose Lubuntu because I'm running it via virtual machine. The computer I use has plenty of oomph to handle pretty much anything I throw at it.
<lubot> i_handy was added by: i_handy
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Is ross kinetic available in lubuntu 18.04
<acalycine> Hi, I'm trying to install lubuntu after being recommended it from #ubuntu. I'm now having the same issue I was having with Ubuntu and have had it with all the distros I've tried. It freezes once I press "Try lubuntu without installing" and then gives a kernel panic.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @acalycine [<acalycine> Hi, I'm trying to install lubuntu after being recommended it from #u …], I had simillar problem. You might have some issue with display drivers. Tried kermel settings like nomodeset or acpi off?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Is ross kinetic available in lubuntu 18.04], Someone please reply.
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> @The_LoudSpeaker [Someone please reply.], How much RAM does your machine have?
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> How much RAM does your machine have?
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> What version of Ubuntu/Lubuntu? Hardware configuration, please.
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Can anyone explain to me the benefits of Livepatch and how to set it up?
<apt-ghetto> You can apply critical kernel patches without rebooting
<lubot> <teward001> Livepatch applies important patches to your kernel as you are running the system, automatically, so that you don't have to update the kernel packages and reboot every time
<lubot> <teward001> though you still should
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Ie, am I an Ubuntu user or a canonical customer for token purposes?
<apt-ghetto> That is mainly for servers, that are running 24/7
<lubot> <teward001> ^ this
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Neato
<lubot> <teward001> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> That is mainly for servers, that are running 24/7], this i mean.
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> So just do my regular updates?
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Lubuntu runs my desktop
<lubot> <teward001> generally, yes, just do your regular updates
<lubot> <teward001> my laptop runs LIvePatch but I have a tendency to NOT apply critical updates as soon as they're out
<lubot> <teward001> (I do updates weekly)
<apt-ghetto> reboot or shutdown your system from time to time and you are done
<lubot> <teward001> ^ that
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> I shutdown daily
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> And I do an update anytime I see that my browser has released one
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> So there have been big, good changes for me today, including a livepatch notification
<lubot> <teward001> it's not just your browser you have to do with your updates, you should be paying attention to the update manager notifications of when you have important system updates generally
<lubot> <teward001> oh that reminds me
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 any reason stripping out update-manager-core would break the GUI in Lubuntu 18.10?
<lubot> <teward001> or 18.04 for that matter
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 any reason stripping out update-manager-core would break the GUI in Lu …], ?
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 i was trying to make changes to the default Lubuntu install locally for a work project so that I can let the users NOT get any notifications about updates, etc. and let unattended-upgrades handle that via cron, and in removing the update-manager bits the entire GUI seemed to have exploded
<lubot> <teward001> was wondering whether there's anything I'm overlooking as potential causes OTHER than update-manager and its stuff being yankede
<lubot> <teward001> for all I know the system i was using's got a crap graphics card or driver conflict
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 I don't understand your problem but maybe I can help you
<lubot> <teward001> nah at this point i'mma blast this and start over
<lubot> <teward001> and better analyze what's going on
<dustinrdf> Does anyone know where I can find the tilix.desktop file in my filesystem? Trying to set it to load a custom session via the `exec` line in the desktop file.
<wxl> if it's a normal ubuntu package in the repos, most likely /usr/share/applications
<dustinrdf> yeah, I checked there. No luck.
<wxl> i think the other is in ~/.local
<teward> ~/.local/share/applications/
<wxl> there ya go
<wxl> was getting there
<wxl> i guess /usr/local/share/applications is a potential posibility too
<dustinrdf> only a chrome file in there....this is weird..
<wxl> could always `find / -type f -name 'tilix.desktop' 2>/dev/null
<wxl> `
<dustinrdf> nothing turned up....with that so I guess there isn't one..but it's in my start menu...
<wxl> log out/back in
<dustinrdf> wow, that was horrible punctuation.
<wxl> betcha it's gone
#lubuntu 2019-02-02
<wxl> you're right. i think we're going to have to kick you.
<wxl> XD
<dustinrdf> haha
<dustinrdf> brb
<teward> *salts wxl*
<wxl> do you intend to eat me? :)
<teward> No, i'm just cleaning out the crap stuck in my jacket.  That'd be sodium chloride currently :P
<teward> *returns to lurking*
<wxl> hmmmm
<dustinrdf> still there and still no desktop file
<wxl> ok that's insane
<wxl> it must be called something other than tilix
<dustinrdf> right!?
<wxl> `find / -type f -name '*.desktop' 2>/dev/null | less`
<wxl> it'll probably be a long list
<teward> a thought...
<teward> `find / -type f -name '*.desktop' 2>/dev/null | grep -i 'tilix'`
<teward> maybe.
<teward> might take a while before you get output but
<wxl> maybe, but i've seen some weird stuff before
<wxl> you can s/name/iname/ to do case insensitive, too
<teward> oop i am an idiot bleh
<teward> my bad.
<teward> I need sleep I think wxl
<teward> or food.
 * wxl shakes off all the salt on teward
<wxl> knowing you, it's probably coffee you need
 * tsimonq2 passes teward another gallon of coffee, his third today
<dustinrdf> so...can I search from that list alone?
<tsimonq2> wxl: JINX
<wxl> gmta!
<teward> wxl: seventh.
<tsimonq2> XD
<teward> gallon
<wxl> JAYZUS
<teward> of coffee
<teward> :P
<wxl> dustinrdf: yeah, but i might suggest browsing rather than algorithmically searching
<dustinrdf> apparently it might be named com.gexperts.Tilix.desktop
<wxl> stupid XD
<wxl> where was it?
<wxl> that's a packager that needs their knuckles wrapped with a blunt object
<dustinrdf> it was in /usr/share/applications...just a dumb name...look for a T and it starts with a C
<dustinrdf> thanks for the help guys
<teward> wxl: lies, they need to meet me on my bad days. *laughs evilly*
<wxl> np dustinrdf be well
<psyrus> hey does anyone know anything about the sparky game over distro?
<psyrus> it's got WINE preinstalled and it's so you can just click on random EXE files and they actually work w/o using the preconfigured apps on play on linux and stuff. I can't get WINE to work that way on lubuntu
<psyrus> its got a helper package called "wrapper" and it's exclusive to sparky though is there anything like that on ubuntu/lubuntu etc. ?
<psyrus> i just really wanna be able to run winodows apps on linux but not be forced to choose from the preconfigured list of apps.. who the hell uses those apps anyways? i used to be able to just run 'doze apps with ease with wine a few years ago but i can't get it to work now
<wxl> none that i know of but i don't really bother with wine
<wxl> you might ask at #ubuntu
<wxl> or whatever the wine channel is
<psyrus> ok...
<psyrus> i have windows 10 but it's so slow.. it's home edition and it's got cortana and i hate it i play this game caleld "xonotic' but it's unusuable in windows.. i gotta run it in linux
<psyrus> i just hate how slow my computer is and i can't afford to buy  a new one for about another 2 more months
<Gasoline> windows 10 is shit
<Gasoline> go back to 7
<psyrus> lol agreesd
<psyrus> *agreed
<wxl> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<psyrus> meh
<psyrus> leave it to the bots
<tsimonq2> Hey now.
<psyrus> i like how fast windows 10 boots up though
<psyrus> when are they gonna put out a windows 11
<wxl> go ask at ##windows?
<psyrus> sorry i was just trying to strike up a conversation :)
<wxl> this is a support channel. you can use #lubuntu-offtopic for general conversation
<psyrus> oh okay thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @psyrus [<psyrus> i like how fast windows 10 boots up though], That should be mainly because most of the time it doesn't boot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It kind of hibernate
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @psyrus [<psyrus> i have windows 10 but it's so slow.. it's home edition and it's got cor …], Use win10 LTSB it's got nothing of coretana, win store and edge. Completely clean. Uses 1 gigs of ram when idle
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Or win 8. I'd really prefer win 8 over 10 if it's not for my display drivers. In win 8, It always stays at 100% brightness.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Use win10 LTSB it's got nothing of coretana, win store and edge. Completely clea …], I have seen win 10 comsume more ram when you give it more , like if I have 2 gigs, idle is 1 gb; 4 gigs has idle 2 gb; 8 gigs and more, 3 gb idle. I am happy linux does nothing like that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> LTSB uses only 1 gig idle no matter how much your system has.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Well. I guess I should stop now. It's lubuntu support. Okay. Bye.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 377x192) https://i.imgur.com/CvSEVjc.jpg One last time: these are the images of the Plymouth of Ubuntu and of Lubuntu, the images that appear in the initiation of the system, with the points to indicate the unrolling of the process. These images make it possible to see why the Plymouth points at the Lubuntu initiation are m
<lubot> isaligned in relation to the name. This is because in Ubuntu, the image alignment is done by name, in Lubuntu this alignment is done by the name+logo, which causes it to lack more image space on the left.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 👍
<lubot> <HMollerCl> We have a task for fixing that
<toly> 123
<toly> НУ ШО ПАСАНЫ
<apt-ghetto> англи́йский
<toly_> 123
<toly_> hallo!
<toly> ТИ ХТО?
<toly_> А Я УБУНТУ
<toly> А Я ЛУБУНТУ
<lubot> <kc2bez> English please.
<toly> а
<toly> а
<toly> а
<toly> а
<toly> а
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Can anyone tell me (roughly) how long it should take to update cache/query software sources in Software & Updates?
<lubot> <teward001> @Greg Kusiak [Can anyone tell me (roughly) how long it should take to update cache/query softw …], Depending on your network speed, country mirror selection, region of the world, and whether the mirrors in that country mirror / round robin are having issues or not, anywherr from 30 seconds to a few minutes, or longer
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Well, it has been 20 minutes or more and my hard drive light is stuck on
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> I’m tempted to cancel and see what happens
<lubot> <Greg Kusiak> Yeah, the mouse is even all locked up. Maybe this has toasted my system drive
<Sheilong> The installer of lubuntu doesn't open. I burn an usb disk using usb-creator-gtk. I was able to run any lubuntu program after booted it, however the installar was the only one that I wasn't opening.
#lubuntu 2019-02-03
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @Sheilong [<Sheilong> The installer of lubuntu doesn't open. I burn an usb disk using usb-c …], I allways use Mkusb. It works very well
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Sheilong [<Sheilong> The installer of lubuntu doesn't open. I burn an usb disk using usb-c …], User rufus
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *use
<krytarik> I'll mention that the user is long gone now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh! lite then.
<Sheilong> I am still here
<Sheilong> I was trying to install with the minimal CD and it failed
<Sheilong> I really don't know what to do = //
<Sheilong> always fails at install software
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Try alternate version
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Maybe?
<krytarik> ...Oh, again here then. :P
<krytarik> Sheilong: "The installer of lubuntu doesn't open." - is it LP bug 1813687 then perhaps?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813687 in libfm-qt (Ubuntu) "Install Lubuntu 19.04 desktop icon fails to execute installer in Live ISO" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813687
<lynorian> Sheilong: is the drive you are trying to install onto ok?
<qwebirc72816> Hey! I hope everyone here is good. I got an issue with my instalation of Lubuntu. Could someone help?
<justtesting> hello everybody. using lubuntu 18.10, from europe.
<justtesting> just trying this out but a bit surprised Quassel IRC that comes defaultly with lubuntu does not have a list of servers
<justtesting> woops i found the list.
<lubot> Lee was added by: Lee
<lubot> <Lee> Hello. When I finish the installation of lubuntu 18.01 and restart, lubuntu tells me to remove the installation medium and press Enter. When I do that, system crashes and installation doesnt complete.
<justtesting> lubuntu 18.10
<lubot> <Lee> Lubuntu 18.10. Yes
<justtesting> if it is asking you to remove the installation medium the installation is already complete
<justtesting> it only tells you to remove the installation medium after the installation (it should not do so when you restart)
<lubot> <Lee> When I press enter after removing the medium, my laptop doesnt boot up to lubuntu
<justtesting> did you try restarting the laptop without the installation medium ?
<lubot> <Lee> Yes and i get a black screen with what looks like dos text saying something failed
<justtesting> what does it say exactly
<justtesting> and what are the specs of your computer
<justtesting> and what did you install from -- cd or usb.
<lubot> <Lee> Usb
<justtesting> what brand is your computer
<lubot> <Lee> Lenevo v330
<lubot> <Lee> Lenovo
<justtesting> did you disable secure boot from your bios ?
<lubot> <Lee> Yes
<justtesting> secure boot should still be okay but there is another setting that needs to be disabled
<lubot> <Lee> What else needs to be disabled?
<justtesting> is your boot legacy or uefi
<lubot> <Lee> Legacy
<justtesting> do you have uefi option ?
<lubot> <Lee> Yes
<justtesting> turn on uefi
<justtesting> and i think disable intel hardware acceleration in bios
<justtesting> you can boot from the usb right ? no problems?
<lubot> <Lee> Yes
<justtesting> are you doing a complete install on the hardrive, or alongside windows
<lubot> <Lee> Where in bios is intel hardware acceleration?
<lubot> <Lee> Hardrive
<justtesting> something like that, i'm not sure
<justtesting> what's the error message
<justtesting> and the brand of the usb
<justtesting> i need to go now , but it shows your laptop should work
<lubot> <Lee> What does PXE Boot to LAN mean?
<justtesting> try a sandisk usb  or a different distro of ubuntu like xubuntu or ubuntu itself.
<justtesting> no idea but lan is your local area network, you don't need it i think
<lubot> <Lee> Okay
<justtesting> The Preboot Execution Environment (PXE) is an industry standard client/server interface that allows networked computers that are not yet loaded with an operating system to be configured and boot remotely by an administrator.
<justtesting> meaning you can boot your computer over a network connection - ie it doesn't need an operating system and can boot over a connection to another computer
<lubot> <Lee> Okay
<justtesting> keep trying
<justtesting> bye
<justtesting> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201804-26198/
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. Since I could not log in https://translate.lubuntu.me, I tried to redefine the password but I did not receive any confirmation emails. I then tried to create a new account with the same email, but I also did not receive any confirmation email.
<justtesting> JyotiGomes and Lee are the same person.  what is Lubot ?
<justtesting> i mean, are they the same person ?
<lubot> <Lee> No
<justtesting> so what is lubot ?
<justtesting> Lee, it is helpful if you can actually state the error you get when you try to boot. keep trying and experimenting. if irc doesn't give yuo help try ubuntu forums or stackexchange ubuntu forums. gd luck
<lubot> <Lee> Im trying to reproduce the error right now
<lubot> <Lee> I removed the installation medium, pressed Enter and it now actually works. Now if I turn off my laptop and turn it on again later, should it boot up to lubuntu correctly?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @justtesting [<justtesting> so what is lubot ?], A bit which comunicates telegram with irc channel. For instance, in writing this on telegram
<justtesting> LEE - did it work ?
<justtesting> is everyone just idle/afk on here ?
<justtesting> is anyone using QUASSEL IRC ?
<justtesting> i don't understand why lubuntu packages quassel when it seems so difficult to use
<justtesting> i can't even seem to bookmark this room
<kc2bez> justtesting: quassel should connect you to any channels you set in the networks automatically.  We have a screenshot in the manual that may help. https://manual.lubuntu.me/2/2.1/2.1.3/Quassel_IRC.html
<justtesting> thankyo'u
<lubot> <kc2bez> You are welcome, please let us know if you have any other questions.
<justtesting> how can lubot also have different names, what is lubot pls
<lubot> <kc2bez> lubot is our bridge to telegram, sorry for the confusion.
<justtesting> got it
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am currently on telegram, I was on IRC before.
<justtesting> got it
<justtesting> so there are no bookmarks on quassel ?
<kc2bez> If you disconnect from a channel it stays in the list so it remembers the channels you have joined. I haven't used any other IRC clients so I don't really have a reference, sorry.
<jonas_> Hello
<diogenes_> hi
<Guest75223> How can i change the lockscreen wallpaper?
<justtesting> okay thankyou
<lubot> RyuKurisu was added by: RyuKurisu
<lubot> <RyuKurisu> Fwd from RyuKurisu: Hey everyone, does anyone know if there's an autorotate option in LXQt?
<lubot> <RyuKurisu> Fwd from RyuKurisu: The main screen of my laptab (convertible laptop with touchscreen)
<lubot> <RyuKurisu> Fwd from RyuKurisu: I know there exists an autorotate option in Ubuntu proper
<Nweve102> Hi. I am looking for a lightweight version for my old laptop, what would be recommended? I installed Ubuntu with Mate, and I have tried the desktop of Xfce4 but I've heard that Xubuntu is not that lightweigth. So what about Lubuntu? I just instaled the desktop Lxde to check it out, and what would be the difference between LxQt?
<wxl> Nweve102: just pick one channel. you don't need to blast your question all over the place.
#lubuntu 2020-01-27
<lubot> <devikri> I just upgraded from lubuntu 18.04 to 19.10. I have problems when installing telegram, every time I restart, my telegram disappears. at lubuntu 18.04 that didn't happen
<guiverc> @devikri, upgraded?  re-install? or how?
<lubot> <devikri> i mean re install
<guiverc> :)  alas I rarely use telegram, but it appears that my current telegram is a snap; is yours?
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> :)  alas I rarely use telegram, but it appears that my current telegra …], I downloaded it from the telegram website.
<guiverc> okay... you could wait for others who may have better ideas; I gave up using their version, and swithched to snap finding it easier.. but as stated, I rarely use it so aren't experienced really with it.
<guiverc> https://snapcraft.io/telegram-desktop is what I believe I'm using
<lubot> <devikri> okay thx
<wxl> yikes they offer a tarball
<lubot> <kc2bez> I use the one in the repo `sudo apt install telegram-desktop`
<lubot> <devikri> one more thing, on this desktop, how to pin a program in the taskbar
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can drag it from the menu to the quick launch. placement can be a bit particular.
<wxl> i guess it's a binary setup app. unclear if it keeps itself up to date.
<wxl> i'd use the snap, personally
<wxl> it is officially provided by telegram it seems
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is probably a good way to go actually. It will stay up to date that way.
<guiverc> the manual page on Quick Launch - https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/5/5.1/lxqt-panel.html?highlight=quick%20launch  (as kc2bez stated, it is a little tricky on move, only drop when you see 'cross' in green circle...
 * guiverc message was slow as away from term, but any change to use our great doco; I can't miss :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> The manual is fantastic. lynorian does an excellent job.
<guiverc> s/change/chance... ^
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> the manual page on Quick Launch - https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/5/5 …], thx, I like Lubuntu, it's free and has fast response support
<guiverc> :)
<lubot> <devikri> (Photo, 1280x336) https://i.imgur.com/p39UISG.jpg hey, is someone know how to fix this ? i try to run wps-office but get error
<wxl> running it as sudo sure seems weird
<lubot> <devikri> @wxl [<wxl> running it as sudo sure seems weird], same result when run it without sudo
<wxl> a lot of times those errors are just nothing really
<wxl> a lot of lxde programs will produce similar results
<wxl> does the program actually run?
<lubot> <devikri> @wxl [<wxl> does the program actually run?], nothing appears, but on the htop the application appears
<wxl> @devikri this is from wps.com?
<lubot> <devikri> @wxl [<wxl> @devikri this is from wps.com?], Yes
<wxl> @devikri then i would contact them for help
<lubot> Mateusz Konieczny was added by: Mateusz Konieczny
<alex15> hi to all
<alex15> today samba was updated to version 2.15 and now libreoffice files on samba shares are opening perfectly on thunar and nautilus... but pcmanfm has by now problem with opening files
<alex15> it is a pity, but I suppose that gvfs works uncorrectly under pcmanfm
<lucioaaaaaa> hi
<eamonnmr> So what is the deal with this https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-offering-changes-2020 is this going to affect Lubuntu users/contributors?
<lubot> parauj was added by: parauj
<lubot> <parauj> Does anybody knows if is there any tool that would let Lubuntu sync folders to OneDrive and Google Drive?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @parauj [Does anybody knows if is there any tool that would let Lubuntu sync folders to O …], there are several
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I personally use drive wich work like git
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://itsfoss.com/use-google-drive-linux/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://www.ubuntupit.com/top-12-best-google-drive-linux-client-software/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ^ this has more
<lubot> <parauj> @HMollerCl [^ this has more], Thank you so much for your attention, Hans. I'm gonna check those out
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've use ocamlfuse also, but that only for mounting when online
<lubot> <parauj> @HMollerCl [I've use ocamlfuse also, but that only for mounting when online], What you mean mounting when online?
<akemhp_> I upgraded to 19.10 without any problem, thanks everyone.
<kc2bez> Excellent! Glad everything worked out akemhp_
#lubuntu 2020-01-28
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @parauj [What you mean mounting when online?], You can mount it when you have internet connection, like a network share, but it won't copy files to your local drivw
<lubot> <parauj> @HMollerCl [You can mount it when you have internet connection, like a network share, but it …], Oh, Ok! Got it!
<lubot> <parauj> Thanks
<lubot> <devikri> execuse me, at lubuntu 19.10, where are the mouse and touchpad settings?
<lubot> <lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.8/keyboard_and_mouse.html
<lubot> <tbs> @devikri [execuse me, at lubuntu 19.10, where are the mouse and touchpad settings?], at settings, it s under keyboard and mouse settings
<lubot> <devikri> thx gaess, now I can use smart gesture for my laptop😁😁
<absentabyss> hello, I have a laptop, it goes to sleep after sometime (maybe 10 minutes) but I properly configured it at power management
<guiverc2> absentabyss, i don't know, but https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.12/power_management.html is the power management page of the manual (assuming 19.10),  your description seems to indicate the 'idle time' setting
<lubot> <parauj> After using "apt-get upgrade" command in order to update all the applications, GRUP stopped  being called when I start the computer. Machine goes directly to Windows, instead of ask which OS I would like to start. … Does anybody have any idea of whats going on here?
<lubot> <tbs> absentabyss, did u check Screensaver?
<djy> hello
<absentabyss> I seem to have solved it, thank you guys
<bwew253tgzwhbd> if i install 20.04 will it be automatically LTS when it is official stable release
<lubot> <wxl23> @bwew253tgzwhbd [<bwew253tgzwhbd> if i install 20.04 will it be automatically LTS when it is offi …], Yeah but expect things to break until then
<lubot> <parauj> @parauj [After using "apt-get upgrade" command in order to update all the applications, G …], Nobody? 😞
<hamid> hi
<bwew253tgzwhbd> i have ubuntu using lubuntu-desktop and nothing broken with 20.04  yet
<wxl> just saying development versions can create all sorts of problems because they're not expected to go into production
#lubuntu 2020-01-29
<lubot> <devikri> (Photo, 607x514) https://i.imgur.com/Iq8qbNF.jpg hello again, when install lubuntu 19.10 i choose my local language, but it was uncomfortable, I tried to find a place to change the system language to English. Can anyone tell me where it is?
<lubot> <tbs> @devikri [<reply to image>], it s at Region, last "E", Europe.
<lubot> <devikri> @tbs [it s at Region, last "E", Europe.], After change region, am i need reboot?
<lubot> <tbs> just log out is enough
<lubot> <devikri> (Photo, 1280x602) https://i.imgur.com/76oa91O.jpg didn't work :)
<lubot> <tbs> is this come just after changing language?
<lubot> <devikri> @tbs [is this come just after changing language?], yes
<lubot> <devikri> I know it's a shame, but using a computer in a different language than usual is really uncomfortable even though it's your native language
<lubot> <devikri> 😭
<lubot> <tbs> i have smilar problem, Discover doesnt work right at my language which is turkish
<lubot> <tbs> with doing what i said, i did change system language severel times
<lubot> <tbs> idk why it doesnt work for you
<mr466> test
<stardoc> hi .i have got a question :::CAN I TRY LUBUNTU WITHOUT INSTALLING IT ON MY HDDßßß
<stardoc> ??
<kc2bez> stardoc: Yes, you can try it from the USB
#lubuntu 2020-01-30
<lubot> Mateusz Konieczny was added by: Mateusz Konieczny
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @parauj [After using "apt upgrade" command in order to update all the applications, GRUP …], Maybe https://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time can help?  … > Menu will appear if you press and hold Shift during loading Grub, if you boot using BIOS. When your system boots using UEFI, pres
<lubot> s Esc.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Where I can change setting so dragging file will move it rather than show question whatever I want to move it or copy it?
<noordean> helo
<bwew253tgzwhbd> WHY IS LTS IN LUBUNTU ONLY 3 YEARS WTF!?!?!?!?
<bwew253tgzwhbd> i thought lubuntu is UBUNTU with other desktop?!?!?!?
<bwew253tgzwhbd> what would happen if i use 18.04 like for 4 years instead 3 years???? it uses ubuntu update sources or not?
<bwew253tgzwhbd> would i still get security updates
<wxl> bwew253tgzwhbd: nothing new. the lubuntu team only offers support for that long, but as far as security updates (well, and package updates), you'll get them from the ubuntu repos like normal.
<wxl> bwew253tgzwhbd: so for example, you can come here for 3 years and we'll answer whatever you want. after that, we'll advise you to move on to a new release. you can choose to ignore us, but if you want support, you'd want to reach out to the ubuntu community which would have less ability to help since they're not intimately familiar with lubuntu.
<wxl> bwew253tgzwhbd: similarly, we'll continue to work on SRUs (basically important bug fixes; not necessarily security-based ones) for 3 years. after that, we won't bother pulling those fixes into the old release.
<wxl> bwew253tgzwhbd: incidentially, most flavors have similar degrees of support because they have, like us, small teams. if you want to help change that, contribute! :)
<wxl> bwew253tgzwhbd: oh and regarding those SRUs you could always fix them yourself and/or get some ubuntu developer to fix them for you. so that's a thing, too.
<kenb> asdas
<kenb> alguien?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> What is the good way to check whatever laptop that I plan to buy will support Lubuntu (and other linuxes)? … I want to buy Dell INSPIRON 3493 and found https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201907-27239 but I am unsure whatever all 3493 have the same hardware or are there further differences?
<wxl> the general rule is it will :)
<wxl> linux works really hard to support hardware of all kinds, both new and old
<wxl> now as far as the proprietary software is concerned, though, ymmv
<lubot> <parauj> @Mateusz Konieczny [Maybe https://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot- …], Thanks dude!
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I know that there are issues with (for example) some NVIDIA hardware. … https://cgit.freedesktop.org/~airlied/linux/commit/?id=665ae581ae82ed6a28980a32b9d37345db4eed32 … > the "security" restrictions on the … fecs/gpccs falcons are excessive and go beyond what'd be necessary to … protect the host from malicious firmware.  Th
<lubot> is newer nvidia hw is … VERY open-source unfriendly.
<wxl> right. in which case you can use the proprietary drivers. but again with that: ymmv.
<nmzm> Hey all :)
<nmzm> Is there a way to restore default lxde settings somehow on lubuntu?
<wxl> you could try to reinstall lubuntu-default-settings
<wxl> alternately you could pick the default settings files from /etc/xdg/wherever
<nmzm> This will install default lubuntu(lxde) settings as I understand, but if I want to try clean version of lxde without custom features?
<wxl> those are in there, too
<nmzm> Hmm, thank you, I'll try
#lubuntu 2020-01-31
<GuestVII> Hi, just installed Lubuntu. Why volume isn't saved across reboots? Have persistent 66%..., need to change it each time. That's annoying
<guiverc> GuestVII, are you using a 'live' media? or is it installed?  also what release?
<GuestVII> It's installed, 19.10
<guiverc> :|   I'd expect it to be saved too... I have no idea, and will do some play, but won't be able to respond quickly sorry  (no ideas currently)
 * guiverc will finish qa-install report, then do a little testing using that box..
<GuestVII> Ok
<guiverc> the box I'm testing on was 28%, changed to 78% & reboot and it's 51% (unexpected; I don't think this my used box behaves that way, no ideas yet sorry)
<guiverc> nah i was wrong, 51% was what it showed on login but once pavucontrol-qt was opened it was 78% or what I'd set it to.  Sorry I've no ideas other than forcing it to a wanted volume (ie. a hack)
<GuestVII> I don't have pavucontrol-qt, let me give a try.
<GuestVII> Sorry, have it and it happens the same as your situation.
<GuestVII> Seems to be default behaviour...
<guiverc> pavucontrol-qt is the pulse-audio volume control; you'll have it just not know it (https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/lubuntu-desktop) ; what I was using to view volume after reboots..   I'd suggest asking a question on https://discourse.lubuntu.me/ which will allow more time to explore & reply (if/when ideas come to me, and others)
<GuestVII> Ty
<lubot> <tbs> Hello guys, its been a month since im using lubuntu, is there any fix for turkish discover problem?
<guiverc> @tbs, just an idea; it maybe worthwhile asking on https://discourse.lubuntu.me/ as it leaves a reminder for people to see & answer if they're able.  Using IRC can be somewhat difficult because of timezones & people not always being around.  I'm not aware of anything sorry
<moveslow> hello everyone. If I'll compile xfce4 from src on lubuntu, will it work or it's not a good idea?(No, I don't want to install xubuntu-desktop or xubuntu)
<wxl> why?
<moveslow> Why I don't want to install xubuntu or why I need xfce4? :D
<wxl> why not just install xfce from the repos?
<moveslow> Well, for 2 reasons: 1. I want to try to compile it myself. 2. I didn't found a way how to launch default xfce4 settings(Not customized by Xubuntu). :(
<wxl> re: #2 you should ask at #xubuntu
<wxl> but if you really want to do #1 feel free but you're basically on your own and it won't upgrade itself, so i'm not sure that's going to have a lot of value for you
<moveslow> Yes, but I would prefer to compile it myself on lubuntu, because I like it :D
<moveslow> Thanks, I'll try
<diogenes_> moveslow, i've compiled it on Debian so i can see no reasons why it won't work on Lubuntu.
<moveslow> diogenes_: wxl: thank for the info! Now, I'll try to compile it! :)
<diogenes_> moveslow, i've created an automatic script if you want i can share.
<moveslow> diogenes_: sure, would be nice!
<diogenes_> moveslow, http://dpaste.com/0JFBMAC
<diogenes_> i'd advice to do it in avm first.
<moveslow> diogenes_: Thank you! Sure I'll try it in a vm at first
<diogenes_> you're welcome, come with a feedback.
#lubuntu 2020-02-01
<bwew253tgzwhbd> hello
<bwew253tgzwhbd> i have lubuntu installed on my mothers notebook with only ungoogled chromium installed nothing else. i go to user profiles and i see "systemd-coredump" in group "systemd-coredump" in "/"
<bwew253tgzwhbd> what will happen if i delete this
<snoop_> Ciao a tutti!
#lubuntu 2020-02-02
<spacedust> hi
<spacedust> i have an old laptop which has 64bit cpu and supports 64bit, but has only 2gb of ram
<spacedust> should i use 32bit lubuntu ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> spacedust: 32 bit lubuntu only exist in 18.04, newer that that are only 64bit. I would uy more ram (is cheap in aliexpress) and go with 64bit
<spacedust> its not my laptop and is going to be replaced soon
<spacedust> its too old
<spacedust> not worth buying ram in this
<spacedust> thanks
<lubot> <tbs> spacedust, if i were you i would try to use lubuntu 19.10 which s 64bit, at 4gb system it uses about %11 ram, imo it s light for ram.
<sweb> i have problem to start sddm on rasbperry pi Ubuntu 19.10 and 20.04 (dev). I use same approach in ubuntu mini.iso and install lubuntu-desktop and sddm on amd64 and it's work. After install lightdm on rasperry pi lubuntu could start but sddm not start on pi.
<wxl> spacedust: i would go 64 bit no matter what. if you're not using the modern web or doing anything else intensive, you'll be fine with the ram. i've used as little as 256m to boot the system and have it running. but the web is extremely taxing these days.
<spacedust> wxl: well i ended up having to redownload another version the one i tried wouldnt boot, it started booting then it would suddenly reboot
<spacedust> now i installed the 16.04 lts desktop 64bit version
<spacedust> then added nvidia binary driver
<spacedust> laptop also has an old nvidia gpu
<spacedust> chromium played even 4k videos good
<spacedust> soo i think its win :)
<spacedust> windows7 or windows10 were sooo sloooooow :)
<spacedust> LXDE ftw :)
<spacedust> i am actually using LXQT right now
<spacedust> LXQT 0.14.1 on gentoo, but i didnt wanted to install gentoo on that laptop :)
<spacedust> one thing i couldnt fix properly to have mirror display on tv properly, the TV was missing the bottom of the screen the menu and the panel
<spacedust> and i couldnt fix that but hey :) works properly as 2 monitors :) so
<lubot> <tbs> im just another user of lubuntu here but i still feel good to hear it works well for you^^
<spacedust> yeah thanks guys see ya
